# *NEW* Surefire Titan-A (1*AAA, 15/125 lumen)



## Aperture

Surefire is introducing a new compact, dual-output professional-grade keychain light:
http://www.gunsandammo.com/first-look/first-look-surefire-titan-flashlight/

Update:
FlashlightGuide / 880arm has more pics, info like size, weight:
http://flashlightguide.com/2015/01/new-surefire-titan/

At a reported MSRP of $59,95 its highly likely I'll add one to my Surefire collection


----------



## radiopej

Yeah, I found that one odd. Only 2 hours at 15 lumens?


----------



## AVService

Strange indeed?
The T1A is one of my favorite lights still.

If this one is not variable I am not sure why they call it a Titan?


----------



## Aperture

radiopej said:


> Yeah, I found that one odd. Only 2 hours at 15 lumens?


Sounds a bit on the short side indeed, lets wait for the official specs from the mothership.

And of course also eagerly awaiting the Surefire 2015 video to see what more good things are coming, or not


----------



## leon2245

oo: 

I can't believe it.




radiopej said:


> Yeah, I found that one odd. Only 2 hours at 15 lumens?





AVService said:


> Strange indeed?
> The T1A is one of my favorite lights still.
> 
> If this one is not variable I am not sure why they call it a Titan?



Surely thats a misprint, about low runtime, and hopefully about lowest level entirely. And Idk about continuously variable, but maybe it's a positive sign that it's like the originals in that you turn this one counterclockwise for on & to increase level, tighten-for-off. Depending on price I might have to make a no-tailstanding rule exception. I've been begging for an aa Titan for years. Close enough.


----------



## nightshade

Sweet !


----------



## Kilovolt

Nice! 

Apparently they call Titan any product that can easily fit into a hip pocket ... :naughty:


----------



## 1313

This looks awesome when's it due out? I hope its not vapor ware


----------



## calipsoii

Huh. Never thought I'd see a Surefire AAA light. Standing by for details, and more importantly, pricing.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

Looks good! Even thinner and comes with a rechargeable battery.


----------



## Tachead

This light is a joke:laughing:. The run times are absolutely horrible. WTH Surefire, did you buy your driver/emitter from a 1990's yard sale or what? 30min at 125lumens and 2 hours on 15 lumens lol. My $30 Thrunite Ti gets 6.3hours at 12 lumens, 1 hour at 162lumens, and also has 2 more modes and memory. I bet they want $200+ for it too. They make tough lights but, are kind of a ripoff/joke at the same time imo:shakehead


----------



## dc38

Logically, the light should have 60 lumen hours...so if it is 15 lumens, it should run for at least 4 hours...


----------



## Echo63

dc38 said:


> Logically, the light should have 60 lumen hours...so if it is 15 lumens, it should run for at least 4 hours...


so its really really inefficient on low ? 



I like the look of it, and enjoy surefires build quality, but this looks like a dud due to the short runtimes, and probably the normal SF blue tint
i would love to see a "vision" version though, with 15 and 100 lumens - but then i have had a Aeon for 3 years that has a neutral tint, 15/100 outputs, and silly runtimes on a CR2 (40hrs/90mins) from the much higher energy density of the tiny CR2 cell


----------



## Christoph

could someone post a pic here work won't let me got to the site and my google fu is not working well.
tia 
Chris


----------



## FroggyTaco

Christoph said:


> could someone post a pic here work won't let me got to the site and my google fu is not working well.
> tia
> Chris



Done


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

Tachead said:


> This light is a joke:laughing:. The run times are absolutely horrible. WTH Surefire, did you buy your driver/emitter from a 1990's yard sale or what? 30min at 125lumens and 2 hours on 15 lumens lol. My $30 Thrunite Ti gets 6.3hours at 12 lumens, 1 hour at 162lumens, and also has 2 more modes and memory. I bet they want $200+ for it too. They make tough lights but, are kind of a ripoff/joke at the same time imo:shakehead



I'm wondering if the runtime would be longer with a primary instead of a rechargeable? In either case, I do like the current control Surefire uses. PWM gives me eye and headaches...


----------



## freeride21a

I am betting that is a typo with the 2hr run-time. Nice looking light, if it is not retardedly expensive I will most likely get one since I am a surefire fanboi.


----------



## ForrestChump

*Straight from SureFire ( OFFICIAL SPECS PENDING SHOT SHOW ):

2 versions

1) AAA 125Lumens - 30 Minutes 15 Lumens - 45Hrs

2) AAA 300 Lumens - ? Minutes 15 Lumesn - 2 Hrs

Other info:

Final specs pending shot show.

2 Versions confirmed.

Currently mentioned power sources Alkaline & NiHM, no word yet on Lithium Primaries.*


----------



## leon2245

Too late, the magazine blurb already has them riled up.


----------



## Kestrel

A very interesting development for sure, will keep my eye on this one.


----------



## archimedes

AVService said:


> ....
> If this one is not variable I am not sure why they call it a Titan?



Titan = titanium variable CR2

Titan T1A = aluminum variable CR123A

Titan-A = aluminum two-level AAA, possibly in two different output versions

Really ? ... :sigh:


----------



## ForrestChump

archimedes said:


> Titan = titanium variable CR2
> 
> Titan T1A = aluminum variable CR123A
> 
> Titan-A = *aluminum two-level AAA, possibly in two different output versions
> *
> Really ? ... :sigh:



I asked specifically twice on the 300 lumen version that it wasn't CR123...... They said AAA. We'll see @ shot show. :shrug:


----------



## nightshade

leon2245 said:


> Too late, the magazine blurb already has them riled up.


----------



## RobertM

ForrestChump said:


> *Straight from SureFire ( OFFICIAL SPECS PENDING SHOT SHOW ):
> 
> 2 versions
> 
> 1) AAA 125Lumens - 30 Minutes 15 Lumens - 45Hrs
> 
> 2) AAA 300 Lumens - ? Minutes 15 Lumesn - 2 Hrs
> 
> Other info:
> 
> Final specs pending shot show.
> 
> 2 Versions confirmed.
> 
> Currently mentioned power sources Alkaline & NiHM, no word yet on Lithium Primaries.*



Wait, why would the 15-lumen mode have different runtimes if they are both 1xAAA powered?


----------



## ForrestChump

RobertM said:


> Wait, why would the 15-lumen mode have different runtimes if they are both 1xAAA powered?




Much higher on the top end, with power penalty on the low end 300LM vs 125LM.

Heres a good example of that, basically a 500 LM head with 15 Lumen squeezed in:

http://www.surefire.com/y300u-a.html

Either way Im getting a few of the 125. Perfect backups.


----------



## ForrestChump

*UPDATE 2:

2 models and names confirmed:

1) Titan A 125LM

2) Titan + 300LM

Confirmed: The 2 hr runtime on low - 15 LM is power penalty because of the high on the Titan +.

Thats all Im at liberty to say for now. I would reframe form contacting SF as no other info will be disclosed at this time.

STOKED!*


----------



## reppans

ForrestChump said:


> 1) AAA 125Lumens - 30 Minutes *15 Lumens - 45Hrs*



Assume that's a typo ^^ - 675 lumen-hrs is 18650 territory . Agree with the earlier post ~60 lumen~hrs is about right for AAA Eneloop. 

Not sure what they're thinking with a 15 lm low mode on a tiny AAA though - they have plenty of larger dual output lights with 5 lm lows. However, it is nice to see Surefire finally come out with something in a common single-cell EDC though.


----------



## Kestrel

I'm also thinking the "45 hrs" may be a typo as suggested; 4*.*5 hours would seem reasonable.


----------



## RobertM

ForrestChump said:


> Much higher on the top end, with power penalty on the low end 300LM vs 125LM.
> 
> Heres a good example of that, basically a 500 LM head with 15 Lumen squeezed in:
> 
> http://www.surefire.com/y300u-a.html
> 
> Either way Im getting a few of the 125. Perfect backups.



I understand that there would be an efficiency penalty, but 2hrs vs 45hrs is a pretty huge difference!

2hrs at 15 lumens in a 1xAAA sounds about right (45hrs at 15 lumens on 1xAAA sounds a bit unbelievable) when compared to the runtimes of other 1xAAA lights:

Fenix E05:
15hrs at 8 lumens
4.25hrs at 25 lumens
0.75hrs at 85 lumens

Fenix LD02:
15hrs at 8 lumens
4.25hrs at 25 lumens
0.5hr at 100 lumens

Foursevens Preon P1:
6hrs at 10 lumens
0.8hrs at 84 lumens

SureFire's 125/30m and 15/2hrs seems about right for a 1xAAA. On your most recent confirmation from SF, are they still stating 45hrs for low mode of the 125 lumen model?


----------



## scout24

Quick, let's panic and bad mouth the product and company before anyone here has seen, held, or reviewed one in person. Really? SF has historically under rated their outputs, and their runtimes are generally down to a certain point, when the light is still producing lumens. And, it's an AAA light, territory that's new to them. Even if it makes SHOT, it may change before it's released, and or may never go further than SHOT. LIGHTEN UP PLEASE...  Y'all kill me...


----------



## ForrestChump

reppans said:


> Assume that's a typo ^^ - 675 lumen-hrs is 18650 territory . Agree with the earlier post ~60 lumen~hrs is about right for AAA Eneloop.
> 
> Not sure what they're thinking with a 15 lm low mode on a tiny AAA though - they have plenty of larger dual output lights with 5 lm lows. However, it is nice to see Surefire finally come out with something in a common single-cell EDC though.





Kestrel said:


> I'm also thinking the "45 hrs" may be a typo as suggested; 4*.*5 hours would seem reasonable.



I concur. Im wondering if it might be a typo in the other direction - 5 Lumens - 45Hrs.

Either way I expect the specs to change by Shot.



> scout24 -
> 
> Even if it makes SHOT, it may change before it's released, and or may never go further than SHOT. LIGHTEN UP PLEASE...  Y'all kill me...



I know right? We got a poo-poo wagon all over this light while 2 facts remain IF it comes out: 1) They will sell like iPhones 2) It's Awesome. 

Everyone is entitled to their wrong opinion thought.


----------



## jabe1

This is definitely a wait and see light.

I hope that if the light lives up to Surefire's reputation, it's still reasonably priced.

I think whoever names their lights needs to check their meds....


----------



## scout24

Jabe-I agree on the naming. Too much heritage there. Way back after I first discovered the original Titan, and the T1A, I said here that I would buy dozens if they made an infinitely variable AAA light. THAT would be worthy of carrying the name.


----------



## IsaacL

At $59.99 MSRP I feel a another purchase coming...


----------



## LumensMaximus

IsaacL said:


> At $59.99 MSRP I feel a another purchase coming...


 
At that price they should sell dozens upon dozens...


----------



## IsaacL

LumensMaximus said:


> At that price they should sell dozens upon dozens...



Tens of thousands I should hope 

FWIW, the type of driver used to reach 300 lumens can have a significant effect on the efficiency of a low setting, thus the runtime difference. There is a very real lack of transparency in the flashlight industry, compared to the smartphone industry for example, so we don't really know much about the electronic components (i.e. drivers and IC's). This makes it difficult to ascertain what components are used and how they differ product to product and compare across companies. 

In theory, the Cree XP-G2 (S4 bin) needs about 1.9W to reach 300 LED lumens (not OTF lumens). Assuming the use of a Eneloop Pro AAA 900mAh 4th gen, nominal voltage is fixed at 1.2V. This means that ~1.5A of current is demanded of the battery, which is 1.7C (rough interpolation of the latest AAA Eneloop Pro gives 895mAh at 1.5A). I say all this to say that a ~2W power requirement to run a light at 300 lumens means that max output can only be sustained for <36 minutes under ideal conditions even with 100% efficiency.

Ultimately, it all comes down to math. If the numbers don't add up, then it's not possible. Give Surefire's engineers some slack, at least until the product is released, they do this for a living.


----------



## AZPops

Won't take the place of my T1A, but I'm in!

Pops


----------



## RobertM

AZPops said:


> Won't take the place of my T1A, but I'm in!
> 
> Pops



+1

I have to admit, I'm surprised (but happy) to see websites reporting it's slated to have a MSRP of $59.99. Not too bad at all.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

http://flashlightguide.com/2015/01/new-surefire-titan/

Jim has a quick rundown on this light: 125 lumens for 30 minutes, 15 lumens for 2 hours.


----------



## IsaacL

Right on! I've subscribed to updates from him and that's where I got the 59.99 MSRP from...in case anyone wants to know.

Jim always has the scoop!



KITROBASKIN said:


> http://flashlightguide.com/2015/01/new-surefire-titan/
> 
> Jim has a quick rundown on this light: 125 lumens for 30 minutes, 15 lumens for 2 hours.


----------



## ForrestChump

[FONT=Helvetica Neue, Helvetica, Arial, Lucida Grande, sans-serif]$60.00.......[/FONT]

[FONT=Helvetica Neue, Helvetica, Arial, Lucida Grande, sans-serif]You smell that? 

Thats the fear of other popular light makers. 

[/FONT]


----------



## freeride21a

IsaacL said:


> At $59.99 MSRP I feel a another purchase coming...



I am on that like a fat kid on a cupcake.... oh wait.. I AM fat.


----------



## dc38

freeride21a said:


> I am on that like a fat kid on a cupcake.... oh wait.. I AM fat.



Make sure you dont sit on THIS particular surefire!!! 

Also, considering the MSRP, i speculate that most dealers may sell it at 51.99 or so...sales may bring it down as low as 41.99...


----------



## 880arm

IsaacL said:


> Right on! I've subscribed to updates from him and that's where I got the 59.99 MSRP from...in case anyone wants to know.
> 
> Jim always has the scoop!



Thanks for subscribing :twothumbs

Guns & Ammo had the scoop this time and ForrestChump dug out the rest of it, including the Titan Plus! From what I have seen so far, it appears the Plus may have a slightly different look than the Titan-A. I know there's a bunch of us looking forward to getting a closer look on Tuesday!


----------



## GordoJones88

Since it is called Titan, shouldn't it be made of Titan_ium_?


----------



## ForrestChump

880arm said:


> Thanks for subscribing :twothumbs
> 
> Guns & Ammo had the scoop this time and *ForrestChump dug out the rest of it,* including the Titan Plus! From what I have seen so far, it appears the Plus may have a slightly different look than the Titan-A. I know there's a bunch of us looking forward to getting a closer look on Tuesday!



HA! I got street cred now! 



I know its futile to speculate, but what are the odds it won't accept a Lithium primary? I'd figure pretty low... I also had a thought, if it comes with a rechargeable, would it possibly come with a charger? Something really cool and simple they may be holding back? USB?...... 

Personally Im more interested in the Lithiums though.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Wait,what? A Surefire flashlight that doesn't use CR123 batteries?

I'm shocked...(and impressed).


----------



## FroggyTaco

AMD64Blondie said:


> Wait,what? A Surefire flashlight that doesn't use CR123 batteries?
> 
> I'm shocked...(and impressed).



Ermm...This has been out for a few years: http://www.surefire.com/illumination/flashlights/e2laa-a-outdoorsman.html


----------



## Illum

FroggyTaco said:


> Done



Why does that reflector look so.... plastic... ?
And AAA.... never thought one day Surefire would go that route. I suppose now that PK's gone and Size15s is married things really have changed


----------



## nbp

Whatever it is,


----------



## ForrestChump

Illum said:


> Why does that reflector look so.... plastic... ?
> And AAA.... never thought one day Surefire would go that route. I suppose now that PK's gone and Size15s is married things really have changed



You just had to go there....

Couple things. First this photo is almost all Photoshop. This is OK as it's really the only way to get images to look purchase ready for press releases. 
That said, that lens looks 100% photoshopped. It's much easier to clean up details post pic than to adjust the lighting perfectly for a press release photo, this can take hours depending on what your shooting. Im no photographer but have been on plenty of shoots. On my first one I was amazed how much time lighting took. You can get a better picture with a $1,000 light setup and a $100 camera than you can get from a $100 light setup and a $1,000 camera ( of course this depends on what you are shooting but you get the idea.)

*It's a toss up.* SF tried the plastic route with the original Fury and made a quick correction after a lot of people just didn't want that. But we have the other X series lights that are all acrylic lenses. I feel they positioned them far enough back that it doesn't pose a problem and in addition adds to durability of there most popular lights.

Another point to note is most people incorrectly associate size with price. Show any non flashaholic a Mcgizmo Saphire and it's cost and they will think you went Bat SXXX to spend that kind of money on a flashlight so small, we know better cause it's our thing.

All that said I think they are going with glass or maybe a very high quality acrylic. Joe Blow is going to want to immediately see a quality difference @ $60 so I am leaning towards glass.

As far as the picture at hand there is no way to tell.


Now someone PLEASE tell me this thing will take lithium primaries so I can sleep tonight.


----------



## Robin24k

ForrestChump said:


> Now someone PLEASE tell me this thing will take lithium primaries so I can sleep tonight.


Most AAA lights can take lithium without issue, but the performance gain is fairly small compared to AA.


----------



## jorn

I dont know what this means. But sounds like the reflector is not the common type. 
"A proprietary faceted reflector is used to create a wide and evenly dispersed beam suited for close-range use."


----------



## Robin24k

jorn said:


> I dont know what this means. But sounds like the reflector is not the common type.
> "A proprietary faceted reflector is used to create a wide and evenly dispersed beam suited for close-range use."


Have you seen MR16 track lights? Those use faceted reflectors.


----------



## Gadgetman7

I'll buy one. My Mako II can get more than three hours at 21 lumens so it's certainly possible. Looks interesting to me.


----------



## ForrestChump

Robin24k said:


> Most AAA lights can take lithium without issue, but the performance gain is fairly small compared to AA.



Im more worried about leakage. Some lights even get slightly less runtime on Lithiums, I'd rather have that then a leaker.


----------



## Gadgetman7

You could always use AAA primary lithiums. I get them for about about $1.25 a piece.


----------



## ForrestChump

Robin24k said:


> Have you seen MR16 track lights? Those use faceted reflectors.



http://images.monstermarketplace.co...-head-halogen-track-light-fixture-229x243.jpg

Ahh, Ok so we are looking at a pure flood light, maybe slightly tighter. Hmmmmm.... that gives be acrylic lens vibes.

Still getting 2.


----------



## RobertM

ForrestChump said:


> ... Hmmmmm.... that gives be acrylic lens vibes...



Let's hope not! I've had pass on a few 1xAAA lights recently due to them not having glass lenses. :thumbsdow


----------



## Dirty wage guy

Almost looks like surefires version of a small Ledil "boom" reflector that would generate more of a floodier beam. Love the $60 price point, but SF better not put a friggin plastic lens in it. 
I Still have a P2X that was sotting on the table when I was cleaning a gun. Sprayed some gun cleaner on the pistol and a little got on the P2X. While it didn't F-up the anno, it definitely scarred the lens so that light is basically junk now since the lenses aren't replaceable.


----------



## skyfire

wasnt expecting this from surefire. might turn out to be my first light purchase in a while now.
im wondering if we can expect some single AA lights now?


----------



## pjandyho

I am not too sure about the head design. Looks too smooth to operate if fingers are moist.


----------



## newbie66

At around 60$ it is a nice deal! Gonna get for certain, unless there are negative reviews...


----------



## ForrestChump

Dirty wage guy said:


> Almost looks like surefires version of a small Ledil "boom" reflector that would generate more of a floodier beam. Love the $60 price point, but SF better not put a friggin plastic lens in it.
> I Still have a P2X that was sotting on the table when I was cleaning a gun. Sprayed some gun cleaner on the pistol and a little got on the P2X. While it didn't F-up the anno, it definitely scarred the lens so that light is basically junk now since the lenses aren't replaceable.




RMA that thing.

if not Brasso does wonders for scratches, don't know about chemical burns.


----------



## Illum

jorn said:


> I dont know what this means. But sounds like the reflector is not the common type.
> "A proprietary faceted reflector is used to create a wide and evenly dispersed beam suited for close-range use."




Something like the Ledil Boom, which looked awesome in Prometheus lights
http://www.truenorthknives.com/vcom/product_info.php?products_id=3756


----------



## 880arm

Illum said:


> Something like the Ledil Boom, which looked awesome in Prometheus lights
> http://www.truenorthknives.com/vcom/product_info.php?products_id=3756



That's along the lines of what I was thinking after reading the product information.

Everyone should keep in mind that if you're viewing the stock photos on a PC monitor then they are probably being displayed much larger than life size. In my case it's about 4x actual which makes the reflector's facets look huge. I kind of expect (and hope) they will look better in person.


----------



## Dirty wage guy

Thanks for the suggestions Forrest! I'll probably have to try the brasso since I completely disassembled the P2X and I also doubt she'd be under warranty anymore since I de-annodized it, but I definitely appreciate your help.

The Ledil reflector and Prometheus lights was exactly what I was thinking Illum when I first saw the pic of this new Titan.


----------



## IsaacL

Dirty wage guy said:


> Thanks for the suggestions Forrest! I'll probably have to try the brasso since I completely disassembled the P2X and I also doubt she'd be under warranty anymore since I de-annodized it, but I definitely appreciate your help.
> 
> The Ledil reflector and Prometheus lights was exactly what I was thinking Illum when I first saw the pic of this new Titan.



Have you considered replacing the lens with a UCL?


----------



## shrike2222

Anyway it it very interesting light from Surefire it uses AAA battery and under $60 MRSP!


----------



## BigBluefish

Looks interesting. At the suggested price (and hoping that street price will be lower) I'll pick one up. I've been getting a lot of use out of my two AAA lights, a Peak Eiger and Fenix LD01, so another affordable quality AAA is welcome. 

But, let's just hope it doesn't have a greenish tint....


----------



## gsr

I'll have to stop by the Surefire booth at the SHOT Show.


----------



## jalcon

15 lumens only 2 hours? Is that true?? My Fenix LD01 is rated at 3 hours 8 minutes @ 26 lumens.. Am I missing something?


----------



## 880arm

jalcon said:


> 15 lumens only 2 hours? Is that true?? My Fenix LD01 is rated at 3 hours 8 minutes @ 26 lumens.. Am I missing something?



That's the story for now, when it's powered by a AAA Eneloop. I try to avoid putting too much stock into the performance numbers until the light is released, then we will know for sure.


----------



## Dirty wage guy

IsaacL said:


> Have you considered replacing the lens with a UCL?



Yes Sir, I definitely did. Unfortunately for me though, that perticular light has a unique lens that has a groove on its outer edge that holds an O-ring. I also have a couple extra 6P lenses and they are too thick for it so it looks like I'm SOL on that light.

Agreed Bigbluefish, I hope they don't give it the greenish tint as well. It sure would be nice to see SF use some LED's that are close to the tints of the older incans that so many love. I know that won't happen and I absolutely don't expect them to use a warm tint in this Titan, but please SF, start using led's with neutral tints!


----------



## newbie66

Remember people, the light may never go into production this year, or the next, or forever....


----------



## ForrestChump

newbie66 said:


> Remember people, the light may never go into production this year, or the next, or forever....



Very easy to draw that conclusion as we have seen a few lights announced not making it to production. However, in this case, I have a strong gut feeling this will have "cousins" and they all will be released in a timely fashion. I think this time SF is throwing a haymaker and is going to back it up.

Im really excited for this light.


----------



## newbie66

ForrestChump said:


> Very easy to draw that conclusion as we have seen a few lights announced not making it to production. However, in this case, I have a strong gut feeling this will have "cousins" and they all will be released in a timely fashion. I think this time SF is throwing a haymaker and is going to back it up.
> 
> Im really excited for this light.



I'm excited too! Let us hope your gut feeling is correct and SureFire won't let us down.


----------



## Str8stroke

I am all in on these, AS LONG AS it doesn't have the random Gross Green Tint!!! But if it does, it would be really swell if it is easy to fully disassemble too. Then the sky would be the limit!


----------



## Gadgetman7

I think Surefire will produce this light or something similar. Military contracts are drying up and police budgets are decreasing to some extent. They need a consumer product line that a non-professional will buy. I expect ForrestChump is right. We'll likely see a less expensive AA light if the new Titan sells.


----------



## ForrestChump

Gadgetman7 said:


> I think Surefire will produce this light or something similar. Military contracts are drying up and police budgets are decreasing to some extent. They need a consumer product line that a non-professional will buy. I expect ForrestChump is right. We'll likely see a less expensive AA light if the new Titan sells.




Yes, I believe so. The people I talked with had a very "hungry" excited tone even though I couldn't get much info.
They are ready to shake things up. In regards to the green tint, I also dont feel we need to worry too much. I sense they are trying to nail this one to the wall. Almost Apple style. People, including myself started with the iPod (Nano for me) and now own Macs..... Something to that effect.

A "Gateway" light.


----------



## Str8stroke

Thanks for keeping us updated. I will own several I am sure. Praying for no green. 

Funny thing about the green tint, anyone but one of us would probably never know! lol I can't for the life of me see how they missed the boat on that. I think the Fury is a great entry level light and great user. I guess answered my self: Possibly, they figured the target audience wouldn't notice. However many folks in the target audience look to folks who are in the hobby to guide them. I don't recommend them because of the tint. But, who knows. 

Anyways, I can wait to see how it is assembled, or more importantly disassembled. You used Apple. They are kinda like apple, make them hard to take apart and repair or mod. Ironic analogy you had.


----------



## RI Chevy

Looks alot to me like a Fenix styled light. :thinking:...


----------



## Illum

Since the days of Lumaray have came and passed there isn't been a flashlight manufacturer that I know that stayed absolutely unique without adapting some design aesthetics from some other company.


----------



## newbie66

I don't mind copying as long as it is good or better than what is copied/adapted.


----------



## skater1on1

Lol $60 for an AAA light ... no thanks.


----------



## robert.t

skater1on1 said:


> Lol $60 for an AAA light ... no thanks.



My Klarus Mi X6 Ti cost more than that and I was pretty disappointed with it (currently sitting in a drawer as a potential backup for use someday, perhaps; at least it's better than the Nitecore T5S, which was also nearly 60 of your US dollars).

This at least has a chance of actually being worth the money. I still haven't found a single AAA light that I consider sufficiently fit for purpose that it could be my only EDC. Fenix E05 SS is close but it's heavy, has a plastic lens and I've been having some weird reliability problems with mine. I'd gladly pay around $60 for a AAA light that is small enough to keep on a keyring at all times, has in intuitive UI, can be used one-handed, has sensible mode spacing, no blinky modes (except maybe a well hidden locator beacon mode), a usable beam profile, good runtimes/efficiency and is both rugged and extremely reliable. A good tint and higher CRI would be nice-to-haves, but I'd prefer an "acceptable" tint and high efficiency (not necessarily high output: longer runtimes matter more in a AAA light).

I've tried many. Still haven't found one like this.

I'm hopeful for Surefire to pull it off, as possibly the only light manufacturer capable of taking the Apple-like approach and actually designing their lights to do some specific jobs well, instead of just throwing in bullet-point features and chasing insane lumen figures.


----------



## robert.t

RI Chevy said:


> Looks alot to me like a Fenix styled light. :thinking:...



FWIW, I'm not really seeing the Fenix design influence here. If anything the hexagonal cutaway body shape is reminiscent of later Inovas. Overall I'd say it looks pretty distinctive, and I'm hoping the UI is more like the other Titans which I've never tried, but they sound a lot more usable than Fenix (and similar) multi-mode twisties. Having only discovered them recently, I now wish I'd picked up a T1A when they were out.


----------



## newbie66

The design reminds me a bit like my Inova XS that I attach to my keychain. Two mode only twisty at the tail.

The problem I have with twsities is that dust gets accumulated at the o-ring in just a couple of days of use. The lube will also dry up really fast. I hope the SureFire Titan-A will not have this issue.


----------



## FroggyTaco

robert.t said:


> My Klarus Mi X6 Ti cost more than that and I was pretty disappointed with it (currently sitting in a drawer as a potential backup for use someday, perhaps; at least it's better than the Nitecore T5S, which was also nearly 60 of your US dollars).
> 
> This at least has a chance of actually being worth the money. I still haven't found a single AAA light that I consider sufficiently fit for purpose that it could be my only EDC. Fenix E05 SS is close but it's heavy, has a plastic lens and I've been having some weird reliability problems with mine. I'd gladly pay around $60 for a AAA light that is small enough to keep on a keyring at all times, has in intuitive UI, can be used one-handed, has sensible mode spacing, no blinky modes (except maybe a well hidden locator beacon mode), a usable beam profile, good runtimes/efficiency and is both rugged and extremely reliable. A good tint and higher CRI would be nice-to-haves, but I'd prefer an "acceptable" tint and high efficiency (not necessarily high output: longer runtimes matter more in a AAA light).
> 
> I've tried many. Still haven't found one like this.
> 
> I'm hopeful for Surefire to pull it off, as possibly the only light manufacturer capable of taking the Apple-like approach and actually designing their lights to do some specific jobs well, instead of just throwing in bullet-point features and chasing insane lumen figures.



Check out this light: http://darksucks.com/store_BetaQR.html


----------



## ForrestChump

robert.t said:


> I'm not really seeing the Fenix design influence here.



+1


----------



## ForrestChump

newbie66 said:


> I don't mind copying as long as it is good or better than what is copied/adapted.




I can't stand copying. Drives me bonkers.

bad juju.....


----------



## IsaacL

I love these little beauties. Best AAA light out there IMHO (unless you want to shell out for a Tain Ottavino V2 of course).



FroggyTaco said:


> Check out this light: http://darksucks.com/store_BetaQR.html


----------



## robert.t

IsaacL said:


> I love these little beauties. Best AAA light out there IMHO (unless you want to shell out for a Tain Ottavino V2 of course).
> 
> 
> FroggyTaco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check out this light: http://darksucks.com/store_BetaQR.html
Click to expand...


Looks interesting. But I don't get what it is with high-end lights having the design sensibilities of something you'd expect to find at a swingers' party.


----------



## JKolmo

The BetaQR is really nice. It however has nasty PWM on lower levels.


----------



## twl

robert.t said:


> Looks interesting. But I don't get what it is with high-end lights having the design sensibilities of something you'd expect to find at a swingers' party.



That ribbed style is a style known as a "worm". Variations of it have been in custom and production lights for a long time. It started out as a variation off the theme of circumferential grooves in the bodies, which were then rounded for a smoother result. Some like it, and some don't.


----------



## ForrestChump

robert.t said:


> Looks interesting. But I don't get what it is with high-end lights having the design sensibilities of something you'd expect to find at a swingers' party.



Don't knock it till you try it..... The flashlight.


----------



## newbie66

ForrestChump said:


> I can't stand copying. Drives me bonkers.
> 
> bad juju.....



Lol! 

Of course if the copying is done too much and without much quality I find it annoying too.


----------



## Aperture

The new XC1 pistol flashlight shares a similar (if not the same) multi faceted reflector and also runs on one AAA:
http://www.gunsandammo.com/first-look/surefire-xc1-pistol-light/


----------



## busseguy

Aperture said:


> The new XC1 pistol flashlight shares a similar (if not the same) multi faceted reflector and also runs on one AAA:
> http://www.gunsandammo.com/first-look/surefire-xc1-pistol-light/








I was reading somewhere else that this has 200 lumens and runs for 75 minutes. 

So how is it possible that the Titan A only has 125 lumens and can do only 30 something minutes?

Makes absolutely no sense at all.


----------



## ForrestChump

busseguy said:


> I was reading somewhere else that this has 200 lumens and runs for 75 minutes.
> 
> So how is it possible that the Titan A only has 125 lumens and can do only 30 something minutes?
> 
> Makes absolutely no sense at all.




Look at it this way. Published specs mean nothing until your holding it in your hand with a user manuel. That has been my experience, Im not sure exactly why this is.


----------



## Gadgetman7

I suspect the G&A specs are wrong. It's likely run on 10440....


----------



## casun

the new products video shows the titan plus at 300 lumens on high. http://youtu.be/QQJA-1UHQeM


----------



## leon2245

Gadgetman7 said:


> I suspect the G&A specs are wrong.* It's likely run on 10440..*..



Yes, please let that be it. Or let it have a usb port or something that makes this easy for me. I've been surefire free since 2013.


----------



## pjandyho

From the video I thought the Titan Plus is going to be titanium and I was so excited until I read nickel plated brass body. I sure hope the nickel plating is tough enough to resist all the scratches in my pocket.

The UM2 is bloody nice looking though. I hope it comes to fruition.


----------



## leon2245

Brass, wow. Mind linking any of these sources you guys are reading titan plus info from, or seeing other pics like the ones we have here of the Al titan?


----------



## pjandyho

leon2245 said:


> Brass, wow. Mind linking any of these sources you guys are reading titan plus info from, or seeing other pics like the ones we have here of the Al titan?


It's in the video link above posted by Casun. Go watch it. Interesting. There's also a P3X Fury replacement that takes 3 CR123 or 2 AA and its designated the PMX. Design looks similar to P3X though.


----------



## Derek Dean

What grabbed me in that video (besides all the other neat lights) was the Titan Plus using a detachable keyring endcap, which would sure be handy. I wonder if they're getting that 300 lumen high on the Plus version by using a 10440? Maybe I'm wrong, but seems to me that nickle-plated brass would be an excellent material for getting rid of heat for the Plus version, certainly better than titanium. 

If the past is any indication, we will have a LONG time to ponder these new lights before their actual release, but I must admit, both of these AAA beauties have certainly caught my attention.


----------



## 880arm

The Titan Plus will need to be run on an Eneloop to hit full output. The weapon light will hit its mark with lithium or Alkaline AAAs. It seems that the Eneloops don't hold up as well under recoil (at least for now)

The run times won't be directly comparable between the Titan-A and Titan Plus. In addition to the difference in high output, they use different electronics and will have different types of discharge curves. 

The Titan-A should be out pretty quick.


----------



## pjandyho

In terms of the aesthetics, the Titan A did not catch my attention as much as the Titan Plus. I don't need the added lumens, just give me the output and runtime of the Titan A built on the Titan Plus design and I am all sold. However, I will still wait for the Titan Plus just because I like the looks of it.


----------



## newbie66

880arm said:


> The Titan Plus will need to be run on an Eneloop to hit full output. The weapon light will hit its mark with lithium or Alkaline AAAs. It seems that the Eneloops don't hold up as well under recoil (at least for now)
> 
> The run times won't be directly comparable between the Titan-A and Titan Plus. In addition to the difference in high output, they use different electronics and will have different types of discharge curves.
> 
> The Titan-A should be out pretty quick.



300 lumens out of one AAA eneloop is wow! Wonder if it can run on a 10440...
Can't wait for Titan-A!


----------



## ForrestChump

880arm said:


> The Titan Plus will need to be run on an Eneloop to hit full output. The weapon light will hit its mark with lithium or Alkaline AAAs. It seems that the Eneloops don't hold up as well under recoil (at least for now)
> 
> The run times won't be directly comparable between the Titan-A and Titan Plus. In addition to the difference in high output, they use different electronics and will have different types of discharge curves.
> 
> *The Titan-A should be out pretty quick*.



Ha! New it. Any confirmation of Lithium Primary on the titan?


----------



## RobertM

Any news as to whether or not it will feature a glass lens? 

Any CPF members attending SHOT show, do they have this light on display? If so, can you post some real-life photos of it?


----------



## Aperture

Ok, more confusing specs from Surefire in the 2015 catalogue:
http://www.surefire.com/media/wysiwyg/main_site_pdfs/2015_Full_Line_Catalog_ps.pdf

Both models do 2 hours on 15 lumen which makes sense, on high however things get weird as the Titan (product code Titan-A) does 125 lumen for 30 minutes and the Titan Plus (product code Titan-B) does 300 lumen for 1 hour so more than twice the output with twice the runtime?!?!?


----------



## Robin24k

Aperture said:


> Both models do 2 hours on 15 lumen which makes sense, on high however things get weird as the Titan (product code Titan-A) does 125 lumen for 30 minutes and the Titan Plus (product code Titan-B) does 300 lumen for 1 hour so more than twice the output with twice the runtime?!?!?


Step-down regulation.


----------



## Dingle1911

For anyone who is attending SHOT, could you confirm the UI. Is it twist for low and twist farther for high or is it twist then off then twist again for high.

Also, at least for me personally the Prometheus Beta QR is going to be direct competition for this light. Currently one holds a spot on my Keychain and this may knock it off if the Ultra version is priced at a figure I am willing to pay.


----------



## 880arm

Robin24k said:


> Step-down regulation.



Exactly. The 125 lumen will have a fairly flat discharge curve and drop fast at the end. The 300 lumen version will step down earlier.

Someone asked for a photo. Here's a shot of the two new Titans alongside one of my T1A Titans. (From here)


----------



## newbie66

880arm said:


> Exactly. The 125 lumen will have a fairly flat discharge curve and drop fast at the end. The 300 lumen version will step down earlier.
> 
> Someone asked for a photo. Here's a shot of the two new Titans alongside one of my T1A Titans. (From here)



Nice! So umm what is the price on the Titan Plus?


----------



## 880arm

newbie66 said:


> Nice! So umm what is the price on the Titan Plus?



$99.99 last I saw.


----------



## newbie66

880arm said:


> $99.99 last I saw.



Thanks for the update! Awaiting its release which hopefully won't be too long.


----------



## leon2245

Aperture said:


> Ok, more confusing specs from Surefire in the 2015 catalogue:
> http://www.surefire.com/media/wysiwyg/main_site_pdfs/2015_Full_Line_Catalog_ps.pdf
> 
> Both models do 2 hours on 15 lumen which makes sense, on high however things get weird as the Titan (product code Titan-A) does 125 lumen for 30 minutes and the Titan Plus (product code Titan-B) does 300 lumen for 1 hour so more than twice the output with twice the runtime?!?!?




The info about it being brass, nickel plated is here above btw.

Weird about 300l & what's obvious.y a misprint about run times Vs the normal non plus Titan in the pdf, but I don't care. Re progressive twist vs. twist on twist off cycle thru, it could be interpreted either way. The way they STATE it, sounds mor like cycle through, "repeatedly", but could go either way. I hope progressive.


----------



## 880arm

Good point about the wording. It's not progressive, it's a conventional "twisty" where you cycle through the modes. They both start on low and then can be cycled to high although one of the demo lights last night was set up the opposite of that. 

I don't use a lot of twisties and I'm not sure which way I would prefer. Generally I'm a high mode first kind of guy but considering this is basically a keychain light, low first is probably better. 

The other thing I have wondered about is whether a medium mode would be beneficial. What do you guys think?


----------



## RobertM

Any word on whether or not they have glass lenses?


----------



## BigHonu

Any word on availability?


----------



## robert.t

880arm said:


> It's not progressive, it's a conventional "twisty" where you cycle through the modes.





I'll for the full reviews but my interest in this has fallen off a cliff.


----------



## Gadgetman7

I wish it was a progressive too - actually I'd rather have the original Titan interface. Having said that, it seems competitive with other high end lights. Especially the Titan Plus. I would like to see real specs though.


----------



## robert.t

Gadgetman7 said:


> I wish it was a progressive too - actually I'd rather have the original Titan interface. Having said that, it seems competitive with other high end lights. Especially the Titan Plus. I would like to see real specs though.



I'm less interested in the plus anyway. 300 lumens from AAA is impressive, but in a AAA light, lower output with longer runtime is more practical. I've got a couple of 10180 lights in case I need a short burst of intense light, but because of the inverse square law, more lumens don't equate to proportionately greater usefulness, i.e., illuminating something significantly further away than you could anyway. I find I don't actually use those 10180 lights much and plan to go back to a single AAA light on my keyring soon.

I also find the nickel plated brass very off-putting. IIRC, unlike pure copper, brass has terrible thermal properties making it a worse choice than aluminium (although I don't believe SF would have made that mistake so I could be off the mark). The nickel plating looks cheap and will most likely wear off easily, though this may depend on the actual deposition method used.

I suspect that the "plus" is really the main consumer-targeted edition whose main aim is to turn a profit through cost reduction. Plus makes it sound "better" from a marketing perspective, it's shiny, and it's chasing the ever-higher lumen counts (in fact it will probably be able to rightfully claim the highest output available in this class). OTOH, the standard model seems like the better designed and more practical light, from what I've read so far. Certainly nobody in the military will be ordering any polished nickel plated lights, so it's not aimed at that market.


----------



## Aperture

In the GoingGear Shotshow video it looks like the Titan is Low/Off/High where the Titan Plus is High/Off/Low.

In the vid SureFire also confirmed that the provided AAA will be a SureFire relabeled Eneloop, not mentioned but I expect the Pro 950mAh version.


----------



## Str8stroke

Anyone else beginning to not like 880arm, because of insane jeliousy?? :duck: Like my, now 11 year old, used to always say, "how come they get all the fun toys daddy" I am beginning to know the feeling! lol

Seriously, 880, thanks for the link to the Show and all the info you provide. I really like the "look" of some other manufactures future offerings too. Time will tell.

On the Titan run time, I am ok with the step down from 300. That actually is so impressive on a AAA. I can handle the short run times. Chances are I will have plenty of spare AAA to grab, and 4 other lights on my person anyways. lol 

On the Titan finish, Robert.t, feels that the nickel will perhaps wear more easily? I ask, easier than what? I think they did well with this move. If you are like me and gift alot of lights, this is one that women will find "attractive". I would guess that it can hold its finish equal to HAIII??? I also think that John Q Public would think that a real Titanium lights finish wears too easily? But I am only guessing. So, time will also tell.

But, I agree with Robert.t & Gadgetman7 100%, I would like to have seen a UI like the original Titan. I guess I was spoiled. But, to me, some of the new features kinda make up for it. The Price is Right too! "no green tint pleaseeeeeee"

Now, off to read and view 880arms stuff and drool.


----------



## leon2245

Aperture said:


> In the GoingGear Shotshow video it looks like the Titan is Low/Off/High where the Titan Plus is High/Off/Low.



That might have been the prototype model 880 was talking about only being set up that way, with both production models to be low first. Too bad about the ui. Idk what we were expecting though, because no way was another tighten-for-off infinitely variable happening at this price. Progressive twist two mode would have been better than repeated twisting cycle. Probably too much to hope for an eventual single mode, being a keychain light, even from sf.

I'm curious to see what it looks like under the break away attachment- could be the perfect opportunity to simultaneously have that huge eye for easier attachment/swivel & still be tailstandable if there's a flat cap underneath that removable cap. Usually two competing features.


----------



## newbie66

The interface for the Titan is similar to my Inova XS except that for the Inova one needs to twist the tail cap. Although I actually prefer a side switch instead. Easier.


----------



## nbp

If it's electroless nickel plating like Jason uses on his Prometheus lights and pens, it's actually quite tough. It seems to hold up as well as HA if applied correctly.


----------



## Kestrel

880arm said:


> [...]I don't use a lot of twisties and I'm not sure which way I would prefer. Generally I'm a high mode first kind of guy but considering this is basically a keychain light, low first is probably better.
> 
> The other thing I have wondered about is whether a medium mode would be beneficial. What do you guys think?


It's funny, I recall the spirited conversations about whether the popular Fenix LD01 should be high-first or low-first.

My two lumens, I've always found the 'medium' output of little use, so the fact that the Fenix started on medium was the only bad thing about that implementation - I always had to do at least one mode change after turning on the light.

At first glance I'm happy to hear of no 'medium' mode on this SF, except that IMO the low mode is actually a 'medium' output level and doesn't have a true 'low'. :shrug:


----------



## Derek Dean

Ha, yes, that is funny, Kestrel, and just goes to show that no one light can please everybody, because the thing I LOVE about my SS LD01 is that it turns on in Medium, which is my most used mode for that light. 

It's also the thing that would dissuade me from the Plus version of this light, not having a medium level. It would be fun having the 300 lumen level, but if it was at the expense of having a more useful medium level, then that would be hard for me to live without. 

Leon2245, I think if you watch the video, you'll see that unfortunately, underneath the detachable keyring is another keyring attachment (permanently attached to the light), meaning no tail standing. Oh well.


----------



## leon2245

Derek Dean said:


> Ha, yes, that is funny, Kestrel, and just goes to show that no one light can please everybody, because the thing I LOVE about my SS LD01 is that it turns on in Medium, which is my most used mode for that light.
> 
> It's also the thing that would dissuade me from the Plus version of this light, not having a medium level. It would be fun having the 300 lumen level, but if it was at the expense of having a more useful medium level, then that would be hard for me to live without.
> 
> Leon2245, I think if you watch the video, you'll see that unfortunately, *underneath the detachable keyring is another keyring attachment* (permanently attached to the light), meaning no tail standing. Oh well.





lol nooo!


----------



## leon2245

Yep-








Well, I guess if you suddenly needed it on a different set of keys, it would speed up the first half of that process. And make use of the nested eye.


----------



## busseguy

Does anyone know if it would have at least the same amount of throw as the new fenix E05 85 lumen keychain light?


----------



## 880arm

robert.t said:


> . . . IIRC, unlike pure copper, brass has terrible thermal properties making it a worse choice than aluminium (although I don't believe SF would have made that mistake so I could be off the mark). The nickel plating looks cheap and will most likely wear off easily, though this may depend on the actual deposition method used.
> 
> I suspect that the "plus" is really the main consumer-targeted edition whose main aim is to turn a profit through cost reduction.



For what it's worth, the other night they said the brass construction is part of what makes the 300 lumen output possible. 

I think the 125 lumen version is the primary "consumer-targeted" version but both are squarely targeted that way. No doubt that these are smaller margin items, in fact, I would consider them to be "gateway" lights to pull people into the Surefire brand.



Aperture said:


> In the GoingGear Shotshow video it looks like the Titan is Low/Off/High where the Titan Plus is High/Off/Low.
> 
> In the vid SureFire also confirmed that the provided AAA will be a SureFire relabeled Eneloop, not mentioned but I expect the Pro 950mAh version.



There are at least four variations floating around the booth - Low/High, High/Low, High Only, and a 3-mode version. The word is still that the Plus will be Low/High when released. High first wouldn't make a lot of sense for a keychain light . . . unless they wanted to market it as a "tacti-cool" version 



leon2245 said:


> . . . I'm curious to see what it looks like under the break away attachment . . .



Yep, like you found out, there is another lug on the actual body of the light.






busseguy said:


> Does anyone know if it would have at least the same amount of throw as the new fenix E05 85 lumen keychain light?



Right now the Titan-A is listed at 450 candela and the Titan Plus at 1100. From what I can tell the 85 lumen E05 is rated at 505 candela.


----------



## ForrestChump

@ Robert - " AR Coated acrylic " - Beam is NICE, flood. The compact size of the bezel looked prohibitive to use glass. It did seem to have fair durability.

@ Big Honu - " February "

@ 880 ( Forrest clears throat. ) The single output was actually 2 stage......

This could be pure delusional exhaustion ( THAT PLACE IS HUGE ) but Im pretty sure when I was playing with it, it was two stage. Then the battery died and we swapped it out. The rep said that particular one was having problems. After I was done playing with it, it was fixed. Single output only.... oops? Dirty contact? I offered to take it home to test drive but the rep declined, sorry guys no review.....

That said when these hit the market I will be grabbing them as backups ( The aluminum for the lighter weight. ) By the time they hit Im sure they will be perfected. I definitely see these as a must have in the AAA category @ the $60 MSRP. Very nice.


----------



## 880arm

ForrestChump said:


> . . . The single output was actually 2 stage......
> 
> This could be pure delusional exhaustion ( THAT PLACE IS HUGE ) but Im pretty sure when I was playing with it, it was two stage. Then the battery died and we swapped it out. The rep said that particular one was having problems. After I was done playing with it, it was fixed. Single output only.... oops? Dirty contact? I offered to take it home to test drive but the rep declined, sorry guys no review.....



Hmmmm. I guess if the release is delayed we will know who to blame!!!


----------



## RobertM

ForrestChump said:


> @ Robert - " AR Coated acrylic " - Beam is NICE, flood. The compact size of the bezel looked prohibitive to use glass. It did seem to have fair durability.



It being plastic is quite disappointing. 

Thank you for letting us know, though. :twothumbs


----------



## newbie66

Will brass or nickel emit a kind of metallic smell? The kind of smell coins sometimes have.


Nevermind, found the answer and afraid that it will smell.


----------



## robert.t

ForrestChump said:


> " AR Coated acrylic "



Anyone know if the AR coating is on the inside and if the lens is removable? Scratches in acrylic can be polished out easily and AFAIK, it shouldn't affect the optics (since I use the word "lens" quite wrongly). However, any AR coating on the outside is very likely to get scratched off.


----------



## Overload

Was excited by announcement, but it doesn't seem to be better than my Titanium Innovations Illuminanti. For the price I'll grab one and compare.


----------



## Gadgetman7

If it has the Surefire build quality I think it'll be a great EDC.


----------



## ForrestChump

880arm said:


> Good point about the wording. It's not progressive, it's a conventional "twisty" where you cycle through the modes. They both start on low and then can be cycled to high although one of the demo lights last night was set up the opposite of that.
> 
> I don't use a lot of twisties and I'm not sure which way I would prefer. Generally I'm a high mode first kind of guy but considering this is basically a keychain light, low first is probably better.
> 
> The other thing I have wondered about is whether a medium mode would be beneficial. What do you guys think?




GOOD thoughts here. To be honest. The ideal setup for this light IMO would be 50 regulated lumens for as long as they can make it. Single mode twist. 50 Lumens - 3.5 hrs to 10%. Done deal.

That said, the masses would greatly prefer the brighter 125/300.


----------



## night.hoodie

Did anyone remember to look for this at SHOT? (ignore that, missed posts above, sry!) is it regulated? will it take 4.2v 10440? CC on low? I don't understand the runtime on low, 



Aperture said:


> Both models do 2 hours on 15 lumen which makes sense



only in that they're consistent between the models, but no, 2 hours of 15 lumens makes no sense in 2015, should be at least 16 hours to begin to compete with a modern $20 light, unless its an incan.

but the price is nice for Surefire quality and prestige. Brass is not ideal (edit: really depends on the brass... e.g. machining brass poor therms, 75% copper alpha brass much better - depends on the amount of copper, but if its nickel plated... why not just go all copper?!), though I want, I think preliminary to confirmation about its true specs, any number of Fenix might be "better" in practical use. Still, want. Did I mention I want?


----------



## LightWalker

15 lumens for 2 hours? :sleepy:


----------



## night.hoodie

robert.t said:


> 880arm said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not progressive, it's a conventional "twisty" where you cycle through the modes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll for the full reviews but my interest in this has fallen off a cliff.
Click to expand...




newbie66 said:


> Will brass or nickel emit a kind of metallic smell? The kind of smell coins sometimes have.
> Nevermind, found the answer and afraid that it will smell.



Wait one minute! Comes with an Eneloop, that's good. But does it come with a unicorn? 
No unicorn!?! Forget it.

---
IMO
legit concerns:
acrylic lens
odd the low runtime on low
brass? big maybe not

though _all_ this might be tremendously different from the actual release. Perhaps it is intentionally false to protect trade secrets from expected copycats.... even the design, which appears to take a Fenix LD01 body, turn it into the head of the Titan, and put on a Tf mini-03 body, with a QR of some kind.

I think the important thing is Titan is back... Surefire is no longer going to ignore your keychain.


----------



## nnmnu1

and yet people will eat this up. Surefire doesn't have to put out a competitive product to sell flashlights they can just rely on their name.


----------



## RI Chevy

A name is everything. Name equates to quality, if it is a good name. Rolex, Porsche, Ferrari, Audi, Mercedes. Or Yugo, etc.


----------



## ForrestChump

RI Chevy said:


> A name is everything. Name equates to quality, if it is a good name. Rolex, Porsche, Ferrari, Audi, Mercedes. Or Yugo, etc.




Name equates to the Perception of quality. It's much easier for us to process. I've been fighting this myself and trying to broaden my outlook a little by taking a closer look at each light on its own merit.

For example, head to head vs the LD02, erase the name. What do you see?

Don't get me wrong, I am very likely to get one, but I will be closely looking for the quality.

I handled one at shot, it's nice but I want to see the production model.


----------



## night.hoodie

ForrestChump said:


> Name equates to the Perception of quality.
> 
> For example, head to head vs the LD02, erase the name. What do you see?



Back up, everyone. I got this. A rose!

The brand is meaningful, and I am inclined to agree with nnmnu1, though without the cynicism (I might be reading in the comment). Though I'd admit if I could get a Surefire for half the cost, but without its branding, I'd take it, if the product was decent, and the duplicate the same. Same with any product, I'll accept designer imposter for less, so long as it is, for all intensive purposes, identical. 

But that's the sticky part of it: identity. For material inanimate items (but not food), I'm not sure I care one way or the other. I do appreicate commercial art, graphics, logos, trademarks, etc. But true duplicates are fine for me, in theory, and setting aside, ignoring IP theft (which we shouldn't do in practice). 

Perhaps I'm internally conflicted, because on the contrary to what I just said about _stuff_, I never really agreed with "a rose by any other name" ideology, what that actually leads to. Because its an incomplete and flawed ideology: it doesn't account for if one has certain deficiencies in recognizing an individual, which isn't uncommon, and then the name becomes of prime importance for recognition, but still not for the actual name. You love another, for instance, not for their name, but for the notion of the Thing-In-Itself, the very individual. They cannot be replaced, because experience is a one way street, and the memory of it our reflection of personal experience in the World. Names are not titles, or offices, for individuals, though some live multiple lives compartmentalized and treat names that way. And unless there's a good reason not to have permanent names, self-preservation, for instance, I really wish we were all born with distinct serial numbers, or fraggle songs. I suppose the genome is that, but that's gotta be a mouthful. At the same time, I think everyone has a right to anonymity. This doesn't apply to things, though. 

/babble


----------



## Gadgetman7

The low runtime for low on the 125 lumen version is really odd. I would expect at least 3.5 or 4 hours. I'm still hoping it's a mistake.


----------



## dc38

In comparison to other aaa powered LED lights, the average lumen hours should be between 40 and 70. The high modes on either titan conform, but as previously mentioned, perhaps the high/low threshold results in a higher draw on all modes to maximize high output efficiency.


----------



## kyhunter1

Both of the titans are on my list this year if they actually make it to production. Regardless of the issues some of you all are raising about these lights, Im excited to see Surefire start catering to the civilian market more. AAA's in both keychain and weaponlight's, now that's just plain awesome.


----------



## Calina

Perdu à Baltimore ?


----------



## ForrestChump

I actually believe them when they said February. Light needs a little refinement, but the beam is killer. I like it.


----------



## RobertM

Going Gear has a nice video of new SureFire products from SHOT 2015. 
Titan A/Plus start at 3:05: http://youtu.be/9pPoYh1Nfo0


----------



## RI Chevy

Did I hear correctly that the Titan plus runs a AA cell? That may explain the longer tun time on high. It was hard to hear for me.


----------



## Sean

They both run on a single AAA cell. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## leon2245

RI Chevy said:


> Did I hear correctly that the Titan plus runs a AA cell? That may explain the longer tun time on high. It was hard to hear for me.



That would have been awesome.

everyone buy these so more will come.


----------



## newbie66

Hoping that they would release the single AA version next year or earlier. That would be nice.


----------



## mikekoz

newbie66 said:


> Hoping that they would release the single AA version next year or earlier. That would be nice.




I would like to see that also. I am not a fan of AAA lights. This Titan though looks an awful lot like a Coleman AAA light that I have. I would attach a picture of it, but I am at work!


----------



## newbie66

mikekoz said:


> I would like to see that also. I am not a fan of AAA lights. This Titan though looks an awful lot like a Coleman AAA light that I have. I would attach a picture of it, but I am at work!



I am not the biggest fan of AAA lights since runtime is shorter than AA powered lights. But I would still love to get the Titan.


----------



## GoVegan

I'm really looking forward to purchasing the Titan (which will be my first Surefire). I think 15/125 is very useful, and starting in low makes perfect sense for a non tactical light.


I, like many others am disappointed about the listed 2 hour runtime on low, but I'll still purchase it.
Compared to the Olight I3S which lists 8 hours on Med 20 lumens, but that is with an alkaline and after 65 mins the output really drops to just a few lumens, the runtime on an Eneloop (regulated output) is actually less than 2 hours. So taking into account that this new Surefire Titan's emitter/driver may be optimized for the high mode too, 2 hours doesn't seem so bad. However the Fenix LD02 lists 4 hours 15 mins on Mid 25 lumens but that is no doubt due to the efficiency of the Cree XP-E2 on low (which isn't efficient on high).


Best of all I'm really excited that Surefire will start supporting Eneloops in their lights (at least in their non-weapon mounted models)... this is a real big deal as other makers such as Streamlight are still saying that rechargeable batteries (including Eneloops and other standard NiMH AA/AAA) can overheat the LEDs and can void the warranty.


Later this year I'm really hoping that Surefire will release Backup EB1 AA (150 lumens) and E2D AA (250 lumens) lights too, running them on Eneloops would be awesome, and I'm sure there must be a demand from LE agencies such as DSS, and the US military too (as they seem to be trying to standardize on AA lithiums).


----------



## GoVegan

Doug Ritter has a great write-up on the MaxVision Beam and includes beamshots.
http://www.theoutdoorwire.com/features/229463


Interestingly he says the Titan Plus will have 3 outputs, 300 lumens for 1 hour, 75 lumens for 2.5 hours and 15 lumens for 5 hours.


BTW I wonder which model he'll use for EDC, AFAIK he was using the ARC AAA last I read.


----------



## marinemaster

This is what I think. I had a format of 1XAA keyring light that was perfect. That 1xAA was from a popular manufacturer discusses many times here. It was small enough barely bigger than 1xAAA and it was short enough that it worked perfect on keyring BUT I drop it and it stopped functioning. 

I think we are way overdue for 1xAA light with small dimensions barely bigger than 1xAAA. If anyone would have the know how, research and manufacturing capabilities it would be Surefire, but they chose to go with 1xAAA. I don't understand why they did not go with a 1xAA keyring light.


----------



## dc38

marinemaster said:


> This is what I think. I had a format of 1XAA keyring light that was perfect. That 1xAA was from a popular manufacturer discusses many times here. It was small enough barely bigger than 1xAAA and it was short enough that it worked perfect on keyring BUT I drop it and it stopped functioning.
> 
> I think we are way overdue for 1xAA light with small dimensions barely bigger than 1xAAA. If anyone would have the know how, research and manufacturing capabilities it would be Surefire, but they chose to go with 1xAAA. I don't understand why they did not go with a 1xAA keyring light.


While a 1xaa is more useful, people would argue that it is just slightly too bulky to put on keys. Other people(surefire) probably have the mindset that it is more impressive to have the same amount of light as a 2xaa in a much smaller 1xaaa light.


----------



## marinemaster

If done right 1xAA is small enough for a keyring. Like I said I had one, it just was not reliable.


----------



## BezelHead

Very nice light. I was just playing with one. Very small for a AAA


----------



## GoVegan

Here's a picture of the Surefire branded Eneloop:
http://www.all4shooters.com/en/spec...ure-fire-titan/surefire-1.jpg?resize=900x930>

And the article:
http://www.all4shooters.com/en/specials/trade-shows-2015/SHOT-show-2015/accessories/sure-fire-titan/

I figured they would be the usual red like the 123A batteries, but no a cool silver/black.

Still not sure of the mAh so it could be a standard Eneloop or the Eneloop Pro.

I hope that Surefire don't limit supported use to only Surefire branded Eneloops, probably not though as they support Panasonic, Energizer, and Duracell 123A batteries in their other lights.

Also hoping that Surefire will officially supports lithium AAAs in the titans, as I've only seen NiMH/alkaline listed so far.


----------



## 880arm

Wish I had looked closer at the Eneloop for the capacity. It does look sharp with the SureFire branding.

Lithiums are fine in the AA and AAA lights. In fact, lithiums are explicitly specified for the weapon lights.


----------



## mikekoz

GoVegan said:


> Doug Ritter has a great write-up on the MaxVision Beam and includes beamshots.
> http://www.theoutdoorwire.com/features/229463
> 
> 
> Interestingly he says the Titan Plus will have 3 outputs, 300 lumens for 1 hour, 75 lumens for 2.5 hours and 15 lumens for 5 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW I wonder which model he'll use for EDC, AFAIK he was using the ARC AAA last I read.



300 lumens from a AAA battery!!??? And it will run for an hour? Is that even possible? How does it run for 1 hour at 300 lumens, and only 2 hours at 15?


----------



## scout24

I've bit my tongue a few times, debating posting this opinion. Has anyone else noticed the similarity in appearance of the head on the new Titan and the Pelican 1910?  Maybe the look is a popular one. Not saying anything inside is even remotely similar, (I would hope not.) just the look...


----------



## RI Chevy

This light is not meant to be a "long lasting" light with high run times. It is meant to be used in an emergency and kept on a key chain. You know the old saying about the first rule of a gun fight. For those of you who don't, you must first have a gun. A simple .22 caliber is fine, but you need it to be with you. You won't go to war with a .22, but it will do the job if called upon. The same goes for a light. These lights are meant to be portable and to with you at all times. An AAA light is better than not having one at all. I could go on but I think you all know what I am getting at. Please do not lose focus of its intended purpose. Rant out.


----------



## nbp

Would everyone settle down a little bit? Who knows how things will change before they are released? This is a lot of speculation at this point, and not worth getting too wound up about. I for one remain optimistic and look forward to getting one or both. I think they will be nice little lights - SF usually comes through.


----------



## Gadgetman7

I want to try them as well. I'm especially interested in the plus. I wonder if Surefire is using Enveloop Pro batteries. If they don't I have some I'd like to try.

Wondering about primary lithiums too. Maybe Surefire doesn't want them used because they'd be driven too hard and become a safety issue....


----------



## Phoebus

Looking forward to getting one of these little Surefires myself.


----------



## C.M.S

This thing is going to be 20$ and not 200 right ??


----------



## Mr. Nobody

C.M.S said:


> This thing is going to be 20$ and not 200 right ??



I bet its like $79.99 or something around there.


----------



## Gadgetman7

I think the MSRP is $69 for the standard and $100 - $120 for the plus. At least those are the prices I've seen. Probably a 20% or so discount for street prices.


----------



## H.J.M.

yes and its not out for another two months...


----------



## MatthewSB

Gadgetman7 said:


> I think the MSRP is $69 for the standard and $100 - $120 for the plus. At least those are the prices I've seen. Probably a 20% or so discount for street prices.



That's great! $150 for both isn't bad at all compared to other Surefires.


----------



## RI Chevy

Surefire should make a package deal for both! And discount them.


----------



## marinemaster

If this light ever makes it to production I would be curious to know what kind of regulation SF will be using. Since this is the first time they are using a 1.5 volts source instead of their minimal 3 volts source it will be interesting. Also curious about the tint. Their headlamps suppose to have some nice tint. Hopefully this AAA will have a nice/warm tint.


----------



## newbie66

Regulation would probably be like the the Fury where output at max for first few minutes and then it drops significantly to conserve battery life or something.


----------



## 880arm

marinemaster said:


> If this light ever makes it to production I would be curious to know what kind of regulation SF will be using. Since this is the first time they are using a 1.5 volts source instead of their minimal 3 volts source it will be interesting. Also curious about the tint. Their headlamps suppose to have some nice tint. Hopefully this AAA will have a nice/warm tint.



At SHOT they were saying that the Titan-A (125 lumen version) would have fairly flat regulation. The Titan Plus, on the other hand, would have a steep drop off which accounts for the apparent mismatch in their runtimes. I kind of got the impression that some of the details were still up in the air so we'll just have to wait and see to know for sure.


----------



## 1313

Anyone have any updates on these?


----------



## Tacti'cool'

AAA Surefire....I must have one. Still think there will be some major complaints on this light when it comes out though.


----------



## 880arm

1313 said:


> Anyone have any updates on these?



Not much of an update but SureFire did send out electronic "press kits" last week. There was nothing really new on the Titan-A (125 lumen version). 

The PIS for the Titan Plus shows a few changes, most notably the addition of a medium output level and some slightly revised runtimes - 300 lumens/1hour, 75 lumens/2.5 hours, and 15 lumens/5 hours. Of course this could still change a few more times before it's actually released.


----------



## lytumup

880arm said:


> Not much of an update but SureFire did send out electronic "press kits" last week. There was nothing really new on the Titan-A (125 lumen version).
> 
> The PIS for the Titan Plus shows a few changes, most notably the addition of a medium output level and some slightly revised runtimes - 300 lumens/1hour, 75 lumens/2.5 hours, and 15 lumens/5 hours. Of course this could still change a few more times before it's actually released.



I like the idea of a medium mode in the titan plus, makes it much more useful for my needs.


----------



## Blades

880arm said:


> The PIS for the Titan Plus shows a few changes, most notably the addition of a medium output level and some slightly revised runtimes - 300 lumens/1hour, 75 lumens/2.5 hours, and 15 lumens/5 hours. Of course this could still change a few more times before it's actually released.





lytumup said:


> I like the idea of a medium mode in the titan plus, makes it much more useful for my needs.



The Titan Plus is sounding better. Looking forward to it.


----------



## marinemaster

For me I do not need 300 lumens out of AAA. Something around 50 lumens would be perfect and the runtime would also be longer. Really 1xAAA keyring light needs to ultra reliable and have great runtime. Lumens is secondary for a keyring light.


----------



## Blades

marinemaster said:


> For me I do not need 300 lumens out of AAA. Something around 50 lumens would be perfect and the runtime would also be longer. Really 1xAAA keyring light needs to ultra reliable and have great runtime. Lumens is secondary for a keyring light.



But doesn't 300 lumens make this a light you grab every time? This light could be my "go-to" light. 

Although a 50 lumen light with a 4-5 hours of runtime would be cool, I could just carry two Surefires and an extra battery. That would give me 3 hours of 300 lumens. I carry two AAA lights now, and a 123a light. Drop the 123a, buy two Surefires, and use one of my other AAA lights as a spare battery carrier. We'll see.


----------



## Gadgetman7

I think it'll be 300 lumens for a very short time and then likely step down to medium.


----------



## jorn

Blades said:


> But doesn't 300 lumens make this a light you grab every time? This light could be my "go-to" light.


My mbi hf got about 500, and it's not my "go-to" keychain light at all. Runtimes and size matters more than output. 
Im really happy with the tain p0 on the keys. It's the smallest aaa light i got, and have great runtimes + nice tint. Only got 25 lumens, but those are darn nice looking lumens. long lasting too


----------



## doctordun

I already have a great AAA light in the Prometheus Beta QR, so a 300 lumen light excites me for a second light.


----------



## Kestrel

Gadgetman7 said:


> I think it'll be 300 lumens for a very short time and then likely step down to medium.


erg, you may be right but I hope not. I'm thinking of the 'regulation' on that relatively recent EB1 or E1B or whatever.


----------



## archimedes

Kestrel said:


> erg, you may be right but I hope not. I'm thinking of the 'regulation' on that relatively recent EB1 or E1B or whatever.



Well, "regulation" on EB1 does not equal regulation on E1B ... :sigh:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/348629

(see runtime charts of EB1 vs E1B)


----------



## Cornkid

This flashlight got me out of hibernation. I haven't been on the forums in years...
Surefire has been aggressively increasing their flashlight prices, reducing my interest in their products. These two lights sound like really exciting flashlights!

Tom


----------



## Blades

Cornkid said:


> Surefire has been aggressively increasing their flashlight prices, reducing my interest in their products. These two lights sound like really exciting flashlights!
> 
> Tom



Yes they do.  Looking forward to a Surefire I can afford more than one of.


----------



## Kestrel

archimedes said:


> Well, "regulation" on EB1 does not equal regulation on E1B ... :sigh:
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/348629
> (see runtime charts of EB1 vs E1B)


Exactly, archimedes; thank you for the specific link:


880arm said:


>




If the *~300 lumen Titan-A* has similar 'regulation' to the EB1, it will most certainly be a disappointment to many.
At this point in time I would be surprised if it didn't. 

However, if the *~125 lumen* version exhibits relatively flat regulation (comparable to the earlier-generation E1B for example), that would be a very nice iteration IMO and I'd probably pick up one of those.


----------



## 880arm

Kestrel said:


> Exactly, archimedes; thank you for the specific link:
> 
> 
> 
> If the *~300 lumen Titan-A* has similar 'regulation' to the EB1, it will most certainly be a disappointment to many.
> At this point in time I would be surprised if it didn't.
> 
> However, if the *~125 lumen* version exhibits relatively flat regulation (comparable to the earlier-generation E1B for example), that would be a very nice iteration IMO and I'd probably pick up one of those.



It's a given that the Titan Plus is going to drop after a short runtime, the only questions are how and how much. I think my preference would be for a rapid (cliff dive) drop to a more sustainable output level. Maybe it will even drop to the rumored 75 lumen "medium" level. The guys at SHOT were very clear in saying that it wouldn't sustain 300 lumens for long.

The 125 lumen version was described as having more steady regulation. I don't have much experience with AAA flashlights so I don't know how well (or how long) an Eneloop can sustain that level. No doubt it will be the better choice for those who plan to use the light on high for extended periods of time.

I'm looking forward to trying these out but I'm expecting them to complement, not replace, my primary carry light(s).


----------



## archimedes

Kestrel said:


> Exactly, archimedes; thank you for the specific link....






880arm said:


> It's a given that the Titan Plus is going to drop after a short runtime, the only questions are how and how much....
> 
> I'm looking forward to trying these out....



Thanks to @880arm for the runtime testing & charts [emoji106]

Can't wait to see these for the new SF AAA torches [emoji14]


----------



## kyhunter1

I hope the Titans don't end up being Surefire vaporwire. If they actually materialize this year, the 125 lumen model is my pick. Im not a fan of hot rod lights that cliff dive in output. The regulation doesn't have to be perfectly flat to satisfy me. Im even skeptical if a AAA can hold 125 lumens for very long without some drop off.


----------



## Blades

Maybe I just need to wait, let ya'll test the new Surefire AAA's then I'll decide.


----------



## Gadgetman7

Actually they're up for preorder with an expected delivery date of 12 March. Maybe they'll actually make it.


----------



## Kestrel

I've tried to keep a close eye on this topic but there's one piece of info I haven't come across yet.
If these are actually made, does anybody know what the country-of-origin will be?


----------



## Blades

Kestrel said:


> I've tried to keep a close eye on this topic but there's one piece of info I haven't come across yet.
> If these are actually made, does anybody know what the country-of-origin will be?



Good question.


----------



## jonnyfgroove

Kestrel said:


> I've tried to keep a close eye on this topic but there's one piece of info I haven't come across yet.
> If these are actually made, does anybody know what the country-of-origin will be?





Blades said:


> Good question.



You guys think these will be outsourced? Yikes, I hope not.


----------



## doctordun

Gadgetman7 said:


> Actually they're up for preorder with an expected delivery date of 12 March. Maybe they'll actually make it.



Where are they up for preorder? Thanks.


----------



## kyhunter1

As far as where they are made... My guess would be assembled in the US with domestic and foreign components. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Gadgetman7

doctordun said:


> Where are they up for preorder? Thanks.



Sent you a message.


----------



## tonywalker23

Send me a message too


----------



## leon2245

Since we're not in the "recommend me..." forum, I think it's okay to post it for all of us to see.


----------



## Str8stroke

B&H Photo 
lapolicegear


----------



## abarth_1200

I've just found the Titan plus for sale at $99 from opticsplanet. Doesn't say preorder or anything.

Where would a UK buyer pick one up from?


----------



## marinemaster

The plus model says it will be made of Brass if the info is correct


----------



## abarth_1200

With nickel plating, sounds like it'll be heavy


----------



## Blades

jonnyfgroove said:


> You guys think these will be outsourced? Yikes, I hope not.




It will be a Surefire, where ever it is made.


----------



## dc38

Blades said:


> It will be a Surefire, where ever it is made.



The first wave should be, anyways...


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

LA Police Gear has the Surefire Titan Plus for $89.


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## marinemaster

Could it be that the 15 lumens level is only 2 hours runtime ? That just seems way short.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

In the past, Supremeco here in Hong Kong often got new SF products in stock very quickly. Just checked, they don't have the new Titans yet.

Amazon has the Titan-A listed with a picture of the older Titan T1A. It is 'temporarily out of stock'.


----------



## Str8stroke

For what its worth. I always order my "first" new SF model from B&H photo. I have noticed they must get one of the first shipments from SF. I say this because so far the last 3 new releases I have ordered have been "low" serial numbers in the 100's or low 1000's. I got a Fury under 100. But this is just something I noticed, and I am only guessing. I keep hoping for a 00001 Titan. lol. I am sure the employees of whatever vendor gets these will clip it and add to there impressive SF collections.


----------



## abarth_1200

Where would a UK buyer pick one up from?


----------



## recDNA

I would love a HiCRI version but Surefire doesn't roll like that.


----------



## marinemaster

Only their prices do...


----------



## moshow9

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> LA Police Gear has the Surefire Titan Plus for $89.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


I saw this on a search and inquired if these were in stock. Received word that they are not and will be available late March/April.


----------



## leon2245

recDNA said:


> I would love a *HiCRI version* but Surefire doesn't roll like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marinemaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only their prices do...
Click to expand...


The HiMSRP version?


----------



## DAN92

abarth_1200 said:


> Where would a UK buyer pick one up from?


Personally, I'll buy on Ebay.


----------



## marinemaster

Another month of waiting.... Surefire is just AAA light how much research you need to do ?......


----------



## leon2245

They're still producing all the rainy, gritty combat videos for it.


----------



## busseguy

How come a couple people wondered where this light will be made?

Arent all of surefires lights made in the USA?


----------



## kyhunter1

Here is an exact quote from the package of one of my recent Surefire purchases: 

(Designed and assembled in the U.S.A. of domestic and foreign components. This product qualifies as "American Made" under the Buy American Act.)

I would assume it to be true for all of Surefire products including the Titan's, as I have not seen anything to make me believe otherwise up to this point.


----------



## twl

I will be watching this light as a possible purchase.
It seems like it could hit a good price point for SureFire quality, made in USA.


----------



## abarth_1200

Any release dates yet?


----------



## Str8stroke

abarth 1200, you can pre order from some sites now. Shipping is looking like late March or Early April. Thats all USA, I am not sure where you can order from in Scotland. the Bay usually follows suit fast. You can probably pick one up there End of April.


----------



## marinemaster

End of March is near, any word yet....


----------



## recDNA

I hope they make a "tactical" version with high only or first twist high second twist low. Anybody know what the led is?


----------



## doctordun

Pre-ordered one from B&H. Figured if I didn't, I would not get the first wave.


----------



## shelm

Is this AAA light fully manufactured in the U.S.A. ?


----------



## Lion of Zion

doctordun said:


> Pre-ordered one from B&H. Figured if I didn't, I would not get the first wave.




I just signed up for an alert on Amazon when it's available. One police supply site, is pre-selling the for $53.99


----------



## Haesslich

shelm said:


> Is this AAA light fully manufactured in the U.S.A. ?




No word yet, but Surefire's previous products were assembled in the United States with "components sourced from domestic and international suppliers", which qualifies a product as American made under the Buy America act.

See the post  here  for an example of how SF puts it.


----------



## marinemaster

It does not matter where is made just want to be available. I am tired of the bs Surefire is pushing with waiting forever for their lights to be released, the ONLY thing that is fast is SF quickly raises prices after their lights have been released....it happened at least twice with the Peacekeeper P1R two levels and the G2X Fire Rescue Pro two levels after they came out their prices went up like 25%......so I was not able to afford it anymore, the P1R went from $175 to $225 and Fire Pro from $79 to $99.....


----------



## Kestrel

marinemaster said:


> It does not matter where is made just want to be available. [...]


It does matter to some where it is made, but I do understand that everyone will have their own set of priorities.


----------



## nnmnu1

Its for sale now on battery junction.


----------



## Robocop

I have been out of the loop for a while and still trying to catch up with any new advances so forgive me if this has been covered already. Is the 300 lumen figure accurate from a 1.2V power source? Is there anything currently that can compete with this claim using alkaline or ni/mh cells?


----------



## AVService

nnmnu1 said:


> Its for sale now on battery junction.


It is for sale there but not available either.

There newsletter about it is hilarious too,they say it is exactly like the ones before them basically but better!

"Besides the LED upgrade nothing has changed,"​
I guess if you consider completely different in every way but name and the fact that it is indeed a light the same then it is fair claim?

Kind of put me off the whole thing.


----------



## leon2245

Wow the 300l version is $100, and the 125l is $60? Sounds reasonable I guess.


----------



## pjandyho

Robocop said:


> I have been out of the loop for a while and still trying to catch up with any new advances so forgive me if this has been covered already. Is the 300 lumen figure accurate from a 1.2V power source? Is there anything currently that can compete with this claim using alkaline or ni/mh cells?


Hi Robo,

Haven't seen you for a long time! The 300 lumen figure is only good for a very short while before the output steps down to somewhere more manageable for the battery. I guess this light is going to run hot real fast so it's kind of good that the output steps down. How soon it takes to step down I am not sure but I figure it is in the ballpark of a minute to three?


----------



## marinemaster

300 lumens from 1xAAA it will be useable for 1 to 5 minutes then throw away the battery. It will pretty much be completely depleted after 5 minutes.
So really besides marketing I don't see the point.


----------



## Dioni




----------



## pjandyho

marinemaster said:


> 300 lumens from 1xAAA it will be useable for 1 to 5 minutes then throw away the battery. It will pretty much be completely depleted after 5 minutes.
> So really besides marketing I don't see the point.


Pretty true. Personally I don't need mega outputs on a triple A light as it is not what these lights are made and used for. IMHO, triple A lights should have a good balance between run time and reasonable output. I will prefer one that has just enough output for lighting up a room coupled with a long run time than one that lights up a warehouse and go poof in a few minutes.


----------



## jonnyfgroove

It says 8.45 hours on low for the 125 lumen version in the BJ description. Now we're talkin'.


----------



## recDNA

marinemaster said:


> 300 lumens from 1xAAA it will be useable for 1 to 5 minutes then throw away the battery. It will pretty much be completely depleted after 5 minutes.
> So really besides marketing I don't see the point.


Fun!


----------



## Robocop

Pjandyho good to hear from you again as well and I am catching up slowly around here. I was curious about the 300 lumen claim and if nothing else it would be a nice addition to my AAA collection. I am fairly sure it could be done with a high drain cell however it seems like it would kill an alkaline quickly. Most average users not in the know would surely use alkalines or even Ni/Mh cells. I wonder if it could use the 10440 Li/Ion cells and also is there any type of high current IMR AAA cells made today?


----------



## run4jc

Well, couldn't resist. Had planned to wait and not be an early adopter, but my enjoyment of AAA lights pushed me over and the result was an order for the 125 lumen version from Battery Junction.


----------



## doctordun

From what I understand, the 300 works best with an Eneloop, which is one of the only batteries that can keep up with the high drain demand.
That is why they supply on with the light.
Of course, I've been wrong before. I just can't remember when:shrug:


----------



## RI Chevy

The light comes with a Eneloop rebranded for Surefire. I definitely would not use a Li Ion cell with the light. It would be a handwarmer. Lol


----------



## pjandyho

Robocop said:


> Pjandyho good to hear from you again as well and I am catching up slowly around here. I was curious about the 300 lumen claim and if nothing else it would be a nice addition to my AAA collection. I am fairly sure it could be done with a high drain cell however it seems like it would kill an alkaline quickly. Most average users not in the know would surely use alkalines or even Ni/Mh cells. I wonder if it could use the 10440 Li/Ion cells and also is there any type of high current IMR AAA cells made today?


The 300 lumen was designed for use with Eneloop batteries and not 10440. It is possible to achieve such lumen output with today's LED technology but the output wouldn't hold for long without straining on the battery and overheating the light too much. Like the others have pointed, it comes supplied with a Surefire branded Eneloop battery.


----------



## reppans

FWIW I put a new AAA Eneloop, after "break in" cycling on a Maha C9000, in a NW Thrunite Neutron 2A V2 and it was initially pulling 220ish [HDS/Quark] lumens in my lightbox, or about the same as my CW SC52 XML1. So that's ~300ish lumens adjusted for CW and a Zebralight/Selfbuilt lumen scale . 

I think the general public, however, will be disappointed with the Titan 300. I notice that Eneloops need to be in IDEAL condition to deliver max Amps - ie, new cells, with some careful smart charger cycling. Letting these cells sit in a charged state seems to build up internal resistance and disappointing output in 3 Amp+ draw lights like the Neutron. I think that accounts for about half of the poor reviews on the Neutron.


----------



## doctordun

I pre-ordered the 300. I have several efficient AAA and AA 100+ lumen lights and wanted something different.
I would hope that Surefire would have enough technology/testing, not to produce a light that would be instantly disappointing to the consumer. I have not been disappointed by any of the Surefire lights I own, except for cost.


----------



## sledhead

run4jc said:


> Well, couldn't resist. Had planned to wait and not be an early adopter, but my enjoyment of AAA lights pushed me over and the result was an order for the 125 lumen version from Battery Junction.



+1


----------



## Gadgetman7

Well my preorder thru Amazon is about to cancel so I placed a preorder thru Battery Junction as well. It'll be interesting to see when these come out. I hope they're well done and that they sell well. If they do we might finally see some more AA lights as well.


----------



## run4jc

Notified by Battery Junction that shipment will be around 4/30. We shall see...


----------



## Gadgetman7

Me too. Unfortunately kind of expected this with Surefire.


----------



## Str8stroke

run4jc said:


> Notified by Battery Junction that shipment will be around 4/30. We shall see...



I got a notice this am from Blade HQ. They just said it was delayed. No date. I will have to update my payment method soon. Card about to expire. lol


----------



## LightWalker

run4jc said:


> Well, couldn't resist. Had planned to wait and not be an early adopter, but my enjoyment of AAA lights pushed me over and the result was an order for the 125 lumen version from Battery Junction.



Will this one be going into the rock tumbler?


----------



## JF Priest

I feel your pain marinemaster..Esp after seeing the price of the Surefire RAID skyrocket...


----------



## run4jc

LightWalker said:


> Will this one be going into the rock tumbler?



May have to pass on that.....it's not a 5mm emitter.


----------



## marinemaster

JF roger that...

The reflector on the new Titan supposed to be some high tech computer simulated stuff, will see what the beam profile looks like. 
If all is good after the release I will order some Eneloop Pro AAA black with 950 mha.


----------



## Str8stroke

Some folks have them listed on ebay today. wonder if they are ready to ship?


----------



## Blades

I am looking forward to both versions.


----------



## GoVegan

The SureFire Titan-A is now listed on Surefire's site:
http://www.surefire.com/illumination/flashlights/titan-a.html

Specs:
High	125 lumens / 50 minutes*
Low	15 lumens / *8.5* hours
* runtime per ANSI standard using included AAA NiMH battery

Other points of interest:
"This versatile keychain light can also run off of a readily available AAA alkaline battery for up to 13 hours. AAA *lithium batteries offer increased runtimes on low-output setting*—up to 17 hours."
"And its head is topped off by a coated, virtually indestructible *polycarbonate window* that also optimizes light output."


----------



## marinemaster

Thats what I thought would happen, I guess will have to start carrying AAA cause 50 minutes on high is not going to cut it for me. I would have been happy with say 80 lumens if that would have given 40 extra minutes to bring that to 1 and 1/2 hour runtime.


----------



## marinemaster

3 inches long..... wow that is just too long, I was hoping 2.5 to 2.7 inch maximum. For a keyring designed light that is pushing it. My long gone Arc AAA was at length limit I would say at 2.7 inch, 3 inch will have to see. Having this in the pants pocket on the keyring may be a little uncomfortable.


----------



## GoVegan

I'll add that IMO this is the ultimate small EDC/keychain light.
The fact that it can support and comes with a Surefire branded Eneloop is prefect for EDC, I just don't understand the makers (like Streamlight/Inova/5.11) marketing their flashlights with compatibility with only lithium or more commonly alkaline batteries.
Obvious to most folks on this forum, but with an NiMH battery if you use the light for a couple of hours you can then recharge the battery before the next day ensuring that you never leave the house with an almost drained battery in your light, as the case is with a common light like the Microstream for example... Can you imagine trying to exit a building that has lost power only to have your light go dead when you get to the top of the stairs?

Also that SureFire are giving clear indication that any common type of AAA battery (NiMH/lithium/alkaline) can be used is brilliant! Like a leaf taken straight out of Fenix's book (who also IMO make great EDC lights), again unlike Streamlight, where their support specifically inform customers NOT to use rechageable NiMH batteries in their lights, as they are not designed for them and the LEDs can overheat and die.

I for one look forward to many other great EDC lights coming out from SureFire, and I expect that we'll soon see an AA format Backup EB1 light which would just be my perfect light.
As noted in SureFire's 2015 catalog about EDC lights:
"And of course, we are building many more models that are dual-fuel capable accepting combinations of batteries"... and later on "more to come!" with EDC lights.

I also think 2015 is a turning point in SureFire's business, as they will market their lights to everyday consumers more and more due to the fact that the combat mission in Afghanistan officially ended in Dec 2014 and with it less spending on military contracts no doubt. This and the fact that LEDs have developed to a point where is is possible to have tactically blinding light from a single AA these days it makes no sense to limit their business to just CR123 lights any more, which is probably why they are also releasing SureFire branded Eneloops (side note but I'm sure that they'll state that these are also supported in their Minimus AA and E2L AA Outdoorsman lights too).
We are also seeing immense popularity with EDC lights from other makers such as Fenix, Nitecore, O-Light etc etc and these are all sales that SureFire has been missing out on, you only have to walk into any REI or MEC store and see that they no longer stock any SureFire lights. Well again I think this will change by late 2015.


----------



## marinemaster

Hopefully the beam will be the saving grace.


----------



## GoVegan

Just for comparison:

Fenix LD01: 76.2mm = 3 inches.
Maglite Solitaire LED: 81 mm / 3-3/16 inches

I'm not sure what you expect from an AAA light. Any smaller and you'd either be looking at non reflector light like the that Atom A0, a no spring battery crusher like the ARC AAA (2.7 in) or one of the pathetic AG13/LR44 battery powered lights.

As for requiring a longer runtime on high, I'd expect anyone needing a bright flashlight for a specific purpose is going to carry a larger AA/CR123 light. Small keychain lights are generally designed for small everyday emergencies.


----------



## marinemaster

This IS Surefire you can't compare to anything, hence more is expected.


----------



## PocketRocket

*Poof*


----------



## leon2245

GoVegan said:


> Just for comparison:
> 
> Fenix LD01: 76.2mm = 3 inches.
> Maglite Solitaire LED: 81 mm / 3-3/16 inches
> 
> I'm not sure what you expect from an AAA light. Any smaller and you'd either be looking at non reflector light like the that Atom A0, a no spring battery crusher like the ARC AAA (2.7 in) or one of the pathetic AG13/LR44 battery powered lights.
> 
> As for requiring a longer runtime on high, I'd expect anyone needing a bright flashlight for a specific purpose is going to carry a larger AA/CR123 light. Small keychain lights are generally designed for small everyday emergencies.



Pretty much this.

post more


----------



## run4jc

Funny - this morning all those listings on the 'bay are gone. There are a couple of obscure ones, but they don't mention the model number, just "Surefire Titan Keylight Ultra-Compact or some such description. No matter - I'll wait for Battery Junction to ship mine.


----------



## Str8stroke

They are out in the wild!!! Shouldn't be long!


----------



## Kestrel

GoVegan said:


> The SureFire Titan-A is now listed on Surefire's site:
> http://www.surefire.com/illumination/flashlights/titan-a.html


Thanks for posting that link, it is interesting info for sure.



marinemaster said:


> This IS Surefire you can't compare to anything, hence more is expected.


I find this to be a rather odd statement - why can't SF lights be compared to anything?

A brief review of CPF threads will demonstrate many comparisons to other lights, Fenix being the classic example.
Specifically, their LD01 is considered by many to be the keychain light that all others are measured by - and since I happen carry one, I feel like this comparison is a natural one to make IMO.



Str8stroke said:


> They are out in the wild!!! Shouldn't be long!


Nice to see the confirmation pic.

-----------------------

Edit: Anyone else happen to notice that the clamshell packaging profile shown above is somewhat longer than what is needed?

It doesn't look quite like a 2xAA penlight capacity in that packaging, but what about the capacity for a *tailcap clicky with pocket clip?* :devil:


----------



## recDNA

Kestrel said:


> Thanks for posting that link, it is interesting info for sure.
> 
> 
> I find this an odd statement - why can't SF lights be compared to anything?
> A brief review of CPF threads will demonstrate many comparisons to other lights, Fenix being the classic example.
> 
> 
> Nice to see the confirmation pic. BTW, if you could resize that pic to 800x800 max it would be appreciated, thanks.


Does fenix give a lifetime warranty?


----------



## reppans

recDNA said:


> Does fenix give a lifetime warranty?



Well, there is one US distributor that is offering a better warranty than the corporate standard .... from their 2015 PDF catalog @ fenixlighting.com:



> Open Air Brands LLC, dba Fenix Lighting US, guarantees all Fenix products purchased from retailers directly supported by them to be made of first-class materials and therefore provides a lifetime warranty against any defects in material and workmanship.



(I'm no lawyer, but I see no 2-yr time clauses)


----------



## 270winchester

marinemaster said:


> This IS Surefire you can't compare to anything, hence more is expected.





marinemaster said:


> 3 inches long..... wow that is just too long, I was hoping 2.5 to 2.7 inch maximum. For a keyring designed light that is pushing it. My long gone Arc AAA was at length limit I would say at 2.7 inch, 3 inch will have to see. Having this in the pants pocket on the keyring may be a little uncomfortable.




I am very confused by your comparison here. The Arc AAA produced at best what, a single 10 lumens level with no reflector and it sold for 45 dollars?

Are you saying you can't accept what you gain in exchange for ~1/2 inch of length?


----------



## Grizzman

I have a Sunwayman R01A (came free with a V20C). This light outputs 10 very blue lumens, and given the choice between using it or my phone's LED, I've chosen my phone. The R01A, which measures to be 2.75" long, is hardly too large to be used on a key chain. 

If the Titan delivers 125 lumens in a useful beam shape, with an acceptable tint and Surefire reliability, I'll happily accept 1/4" of additional length. Naturally, I'd prefer it to be the size of my Atom A0 (CPF edition), but a 3" length doesn't seem excessive.


----------



## parnass

Kestrel said:


> ...
> Edit: Anyone else happen to notice that the clamshell packaging profile shown above is somewhat longer than what is needed?
> 
> It doesn't look quite like a 2xAA penlight capacity in that packaging, but what about the capacity for a *tailcap clicky with pocket clip?* :devil:



The plastic packaging may also be used for the 300 lumen Titan Plus which has an optional tail cap extension that snaps off. It is shown in this video (at 3 minutes 44 seconds):


----------



## calipsoii

Pretty exciting to see the pictures of it in the wild! Can't wait to get some CPF'ers opinions on the light.


----------



## marinemaster

As a general rule 3 inch on a keyring is long when carry in the pants pocket. Is uncomfortable. 2.7 should be the limit, figure in the ring itself then becomes 3 inch. 

I have the 1xAAA Streamlight Microstream and is too long to pocket carry at 3.5 inch so I carry the ZL52 instead at 3 inch.


----------



## recDNA

reppans said:


> Well, there is one US distributor that is offering a better warranty than the corporate standard .... from their 2015 PDF catalog @ fenixlighting.com:
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm no lawyer, but I see no 2-yr time clauses)


I have no confidence that a fenix dealer will be in business for 10 years. Dealers come anf go


----------



## recDNA

Grizzman said:


> I have a Sunwayman R01A (came free with a V20C). This light outputs 10 very blue lumens, and given the choice between using it or my phone's LED, I've chosen my phone. The R01A, which measures to be 2.75" long, is hardly too large to be used on a key chain.
> 
> If the Titan delivers 125 lumens in a useful beam shape, with an acceptable tint and Surefire reliability, I'll happily accept 1/4" of additional length. Naturally, I'd prefer it to be the size of my Atom A0 (CPF edition), but a 3" length doesn't seem excessive.


Tint will suck


----------



## Kestrel

parnass said:


> The plastic packaging may also be used for the 300 lumen Titan Plus which has an optional tail cap extension that snaps off. It is shown in this video (at 3 minutes 44 seconds) [...]


Ah, thank you for pointing that out. So much for my unfounded hopes, lol.


----------



## jonnyfgroove

It's a vampire too? Just ordered the 125 version from Battery Junction. 

What is the speculation on the emitter in these? XM-L2 I guess?


----------



## KQL

I guess you gotta draw the line somewhere man. For me the 3 inch LD01 carries much easier in the pant pocket than the 2.5 inch e05. So it could come down to shape of the ring attachment on the light, or the weight balance or something. Might be a light-by-light type of thing.



marinemaster said:


> As a general rule 3 inch on a keyring is long when carry in the pants pocket. Is uncomfortable. 2.7 should be the limit, figure in the ring itself then becomes 3 inch.
> 
> I have the 1xAAA Streamlight Microstream and is too long to pocket carry at 3.5 inch so I carry the ZL52 instead at 3 inch.


----------



## mbw_151

Waiting for mine to show up. We'll have to see if it can displace the Fenix E99Ti I've been carrying.


----------



## chuckhov

3" too much for you?

As with most things Surefire, you just need Deeper Pockets!

Running and Ducking...
-Chuck


----------



## marinemaster

chuckhov said:


> 3" too much for you?
> 
> As with most things Surefire, you just need Deeper Pockets!
> 
> Running and Ducking...
> -Chuck



Good one
Lololol


----------



## Up All Night

marinemaster said:


> Good one
> Lololol



Indeed!! :laughing:


----------



## Lion of Zion

I have no problem with a 3 inch light, but then I pocket carry a Glock G23 or J frame S&W.


----------



## foxtrot824

Str8stroke said:


> They are out in the wild!!! Shouldn't be long!




Can you post a picture of the emitter and reflector?


----------



## Str8stroke

"Can you post a picture of the emitter and reflector?"

Nope! I wish. I found this pic online in a top secret location. I WISH!!! I had it to see the reflector!


----------



## Bad_JuJu

KQL said:


> I guess you gotta draw the line somewhere man. For me the 3 inch LD01 carries much easier in the pant pocket than the 2.5 inch e05. So it could come down to shape of the ring attachment on the light, or the weight balance or something. Might be a light-by-light type of thing.



I think you hit it on the head. Not everything works for everyone. Different people have different lines drawn in different places! It's all about the light itself to me so I go on a case by case basis. It works for me but I'm not expecting that to work for everyone else.

Cheers


----------



## bigfoot

C'mon SureFire, let's get these things released! :twothumbs I've got a Maratac AAA that is about due to be replaced for EDC / pocket carry.


----------



## Dan FO

At this point I am underwhelmed, I will wait for some reviews. Is that a defuser in the package under the light.


----------



## LumensMaximus

Plucked a couple off Ebay, any day now...like maybe tomorrow :wave:


----------



## dc38

Dan FO said:


> At this point I am underwhelmed, I will wait for some reviews. Is that a defuser in the package under the light.



Looks like just the packaging


----------



## Robocop

I have to say from watching the video link provided earlier I am impressed with their first single AAA entry. If nothing else many of us flashlight people will surely have to have one for simply nothing more than the WOW factor. Personally I have bought many lights for no other purpose than just to have one or even just being curious. 

Not comparing tint, size, finish, or anything else other than brute output is there anything else available that can throw 300 lumens on a 1.2V Ni/Mh cell? I am still catching up on whats out there as I have been out of the loop however again this is one of the strongest performers I know of in the AAA format....or is it?

I noticed in the video the rep was asked if the 300 lumen figure was correct and he sounded very sure of himself when he answered yes it is. I will have to have one of each version if for nothing more than my goofy flashlight collector side. Thanks for the video link as it helped me to make my mind up about my purchase. The old CPF way is best and just buy both if in doubt...ha.


----------



## LumensMaximus

Got my two on Saturday :thumbsup: , call me crazy  but have a couple of low serial #'s and may not open them just yet .


----------



## marinemaster

LumensMaximus said:


> Got my two on Saturday :thumbsup: , call me crazy  but have a couple of low serial #'s and may not open them just yet .



Where from ? Got some pics of the box front and back ? What is a low sn, just curious ?


----------



## LumensMaximus

#'s A00049 and A00054...got them off the bay...looks just like Str8stroke's photo on post #304.


----------



## GoVegan

LumensMaximus said:


> Got my two on Saturday :thumbsup: , call me crazy  but have a couple of low serial #'s and may not open them just yet .



OK Dude, let's not be selfish, you at least owe us all a YouTube review of at least 20 mins, with both indoor and outdoor beam shots.


----------



## marinemaster

These are some low sn. Cool.


----------



## LumensMaximus

GoVegan said:


> OK Dude, let's not be selfish, you at least owe us all a YouTube review of at least 20 mins, with both indoor and outdoor beam shots.



Ha :laughing:, now that's what I'm waiting for before I go ahead and purchase a couple of users, knew I should have waited, one is for my wife's keychain .


----------



## Str8stroke

LM, that is awesome. 

Since you have 2 and all, time for a Giveaway!! LOL Share some love! Show some heart, everyone else would give one away, why not be like them?? :thinking: (did my guilt trip work??)

In the famous words of the RHCP, "GIVE IT AWAY NOW!"


----------



## robert.t

LumensMaximus said:


> have a couple of low serial #'s and may not open them just yet .



Dammit! As if it wasn't bad enough waiting for the things to actually be released for reviews, now we have to wait until all the low serial numbers sell out as well!


----------



## kreisl

Why does ebay charge 150$ for the 125lm version?

Isn't that double the list price (RRP)?

:nana:

Surefire official says "triple A *lithium ion* battery - it puts 300lm on high":


----------



## Str8stroke

kreisl, ebay doesn't charge, its the seller. Some sellers had them listed for $69 or so bucks last week!! I am guessing supply and demand has taken over.


----------



## 880arm

kreisl said:


> Why does ebay charge 150$ for the 125lm version?
> 
> Isn't that double the list price (RRP)?



Like Str8stroke said, that's not eBay, it's the individual seller. When I saw those prices I suspected they were trying to take advantage of those who are familiar with the older T1A Titan (and its much higher MSRP) and who haven't heard about the new Titan A with its $59 MSRP.



kreisl said:


> Surefire official says "triple A *lithium ion* battery - it puts 300lm on high"



He just misspoke, sort of. SureFire hasn't said anything about supporting the higher voltage of 10440 lithium-ion rechargeable batteries. The 300 lumen rating is achieved with lithium AAA batteries and maybe the rebranded Eneloops. An alkaline AAA may be used but I think output will be less but now I can't remember for sure.


----------



## kaichu dento

kreisl said:


> Surefire official says "triple A *lithium ion* battery - it puts 300lm on high":


You'll notice also that he mentioned brass construction on the 300lumen model, while the standard aluminum version will have a 125lumen high.


----------



## euthymic

I got a chance to briefly play with the 125lm version when stopping by the Surefire office this afternoon. However, I'm not sure if it was representative of shipping models as the sales guy borrowed one from a tech inside (they didn't have any in the showroom). Construction seemed very nice and the threads felt really good when screwing and unscrewing. Anodizing seemed nice and thick. Beam.... hard to judge since this was inside a lit room but maybe just a bit ringy with some subtle color shift towards the periphery. However, it was a sunlit room and it looked to have depleted batteries so really tough to tell. Unfortunately, I didn't have my cell as I had just finished running errands at the Costco next door (and thus decided to stop over and see if they had any for sale yet). Based on what I saw I will certainly be picking up a few and will really be looking forward to the high output model as I like the idea of a quick release mechanism.


----------



## marinemaster

Brass nice, how much it weighs ?


----------



## 880arm

marinemaster said:


> Brass nice, how much it weighs ?



Last I saw, about 1.8 ounces.


----------



## recDNA

880arm said:


> Last I saw, about 1.8 ounces.


I gotta buy one of those for my wife asap


----------



## kaichu dento

recDNA said:


> I gotta buy one of those for my wife asap


I almost bought one last night but I'm waiting to read a review here to see what the machining, beam pattern and tint are like. 

I'll probably be just going for the black one, but may change my mind after seeing what the general consensus is.


----------



## Lion of Zion

Any beam pics yet?


----------



## [email protected]

Just picked up 3 Titan-As from my distributor and with shipping factored in, if you can get them for MSRP and want one, go for it. The gray thing shown in the packaging photo is just a piece of foam with the extra length for the Titan Plus. Instruction sheet says it can use rechargeable AAA NiMH or disposable AAA alkalines. The guarantee states that rechargeable batteries are warranted for 2 years from date of purchase. On the light I am playing with, the emitter is not centered and the beam is slightly flattened on two sides. On the other two, the emitters are centered. As others have posted, the battery is a Surefire labeled NiMH min 750 mAh 1.2v battery but unlike all my Eneloops that are made in Japan, this battery is made in China. If I look closely I can see some machining marks but that is being picky. It easily replaces my green 3p but time will tell if it replaces the Fenix E01 on the key ring especially since the 300 lumen Titan-B is on order.


----------



## 1313

Is the UI low then high?


----------



## [email protected]

Yes, starts in the low setting, need to turn off then you have a second to turn it on for the high setting. Light is more of a flood in low, in the high setting it will light up roughly 12 feet wide @40 feet distance. As to color, someone else will have to judge as I'm color deficient, I would say it is on the colder side. The people who saw it tonight were impressed by the high setting indoors under Florescent light.


----------



## recDNA

300 lumens is what I'm talking about. Can't wait.


----------



## Lion of Zion

Have one coming in next week.


----------



## recDNA

The 300 lumen model will be tough to get for a while


----------



## Dingle1911

Lion of Zion said:


> Have one coming in next week.


Me too...tracking info has mine arriving on the 20th. I hope it is sooner.


----------



## run4jc

My 125 will hopefully arrive next week. Shipping notice today.



Lion of Zion said:


> Have one coming in next week.


----------



## Gadgetman7

Mine should be here Monday. Can't wait!


----------



## LumensMaximus

Str8stroke said:


> LM, that is awesome.
> 
> Since you have 2 and all, time for a Giveaway!! LOL Share some love! Show some heart, everyone else would give one away, why not be like them?? :thinking: (did my guilt trip work??)
> 
> In the famous words of the RHCP, "GIVE IT AWAY NOW!"



Ha :wave:, Yes, your guilt trip did work, I do feel guilty now :huh: but even though I love RHCP, I'm not giving any up just yet...my grandson loves to play with my lights, I think he'll be getting them all someday. It's tough though looking at them and waiting for some more to show up...I know some will feel sorry for me having that pressure :nana:.


----------



## doctordun

recDNA said:


> The 300 lumen model will be tough to get for a while



I pre-ordered in hopes to be one of the first.


----------



## 1313

Someone take better pics and a video!


----------



## marinemaster

Anybody done any test run on Eneloop ? either standard Eneloop or Pro ?


----------



## kelmo

Wow, haven't had the lumen itch to scratch lately until now. Just ordered 2 from SF. Couldn't resist at $59.99 each!


----------



## Str8stroke

FYI: I am working on a mini review of my light. I should have it completed by this evening or tomorrow for you guys. I will link it here.


----------



## marinemaster

Sounds good.


----------



## RI Chevy




----------



## dss_777

I'm liking the new Surefire XC1 AAA weaponlight based on this light- 200 lumens, narrow body... nice option for CCW.


----------



## Cornkid

Str8stroke said:


> FYI: I am working on a mini review of my light. I should have it completed by this evening or tomorrow for you guys. I will link it here.



What do you think so far? Recommend it to your friends and family?

Tom


----------



## Dingle1911

My Titan-A arrived at lunch today. So far I am very impressed, I am looking forward to playing with it tonight once it gets dark.

I snapped a few photos to show a size comparison to the Prometheus Beta QR. The Titan-A is about the same size as the Beta QR without the QD swivel. Obviously this version does not have an quick detach capability, I am waiting on the Ultra for that. As many others have said the UI is twist for low then twist to off and back on again for high. About 1/4 turn is required to cycle the light. The threads are very smooth. Interestingly the standard eneloop is a tight fit in my light, however they will work. When the standard eneloop is withdrawn an audible pop is heard. The Beta QR head will fit and function on the Titan-A, however the o-ring is not engaged so I don't know that I will ever use that. The Titan-A head will not fit on the Beta QR.

And now the pictures!

Size Comparision




Internals











Reflector




Inside







Titan-A with Beta QR head




Beam color - Beta QR on left (219) & Surefire Titan-A on right


----------



## RI Chevy

Looks like a nice little light. Good to see that it is not a battery crusher. Thanks for sharing the photos. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lion of Zion

Waiting for the mailman as I type this


----------



## calipsoii

Interesting, thanks for the pictures!



The reflector looks... cheap? Perhaps it's not but I usually expect to see something like that on a dollar-store light. How's the beam?
That battery gets me excited. Love seeing SF-produced NiMh's, can't wait to get my hands on some!
Does the inside of the battery tube have 2 different textures? The upper 1/8th looks nice and smooth but the rest looks pretty darn rough. Wonder why they didn't ream it all the way down?

Looking forward to hearing some more impressions as others receive theirs!


----------



## RI Chevy

The AAA battery is a rewrapped Eneloop. Surefire doesn't make the batteries. 
The reflector does look a little too plastic-esque.


----------



## kelmo

It looks like a Fenix product LOL.

Wow, this little jewel has the same performance as the original L2. We have come a long way!


----------



## Kestrel

I haven't been keeping up with the details of what each emitter looks like these days, which Cree is that in the close-up pic?
(Thanks for the mini-review BTW. )



calipsoii said:


> Does the inside of the battery tube have 2 different textures? The upper 1/8th looks nice and smooth but the rest looks pretty darn rough. Wonder why they didn't ream it all the way down?


There appears to be a nickel-plated pressed-in insert, they do the same thing for the tail end of the L-series.
Most certainly better for maintaining consistent electrical contact, that's a nice touch that I've come to expect from SF. :thumbsup:



Dingle1911 said:


>



Edit: I'm also curious if the rebadged Eneloop is the classic Japan-mfg one, or from the new China production line?
The battery folks are most certainly on top of that conversation, there are some very small differences in appearance between the two. Performance differences as well.

Edit: OK, I see the 'China' on the battery label, missed that somehow.


----------



## archimedes

calipsoii said:


> ....The reflector looks... cheap? Perhaps it's not but I usually expect to see something like that on a dollar-store light. How's the beam?



Yeah, and is the tint really so ... green ??? :sick2:


----------



## Kestrel

My reserved enthusiasm is holding for this light - this may finally replace my Microstream/LD01.

Once we can compare the regulation for this one to the ~300 lumen version, that will be an important piece of info.
If we get 125 lumens with flat regulation, that will pretty much be the ticket for me.


----------



## pjandyho

I do agree that the reflector looks cheap. Coming from SF, I expect better.

I don't want to be too quick in passing judgements but even the UI feels like a copy of most Chinese made; and that makes me wonder about the Pat Pending that was laser etched on the tube. Really? What is the patent that they are filing for? Seems like whatever that is being done to this light, the Chinese companies have already done so, especially the UI. So are they going to file for the patent on the UI and then start suing the rest of the companies for infringing their design?

What is more disappointing is that a standard Eneloop felt a little tight fitting in there? Why didn't SF allow some slack to fit batteries of different dimensions? Isn't this the reason we all buy AA and AAA lights? So that we could grab some batteries in a pinch?

Now I am also curious to know what the tint is like? Is it the usual greenish tint synonymous with Surefire now? Coming from Surefire, all I can say is I am kind of disappointed with my initial impression of this light based on what was shared so far.


----------



## reppans

Kestrel said:


> Edit: I'm also curious if the rebadged Eneloop is the classic Japan-mfg one, or from the new China production line?
> The battery folks are most certainly on top of that conversation, there are some very small differences in appearance between the two. Performance differences as well.



Batt says "Made in China" - 2nd pix


----------



## Dingle1911

The battery says made in China on the wrapper.


----------



## RI Chevy

I believe some Eneloops may actually be made in China now, according to the Eneloop threads.


----------



## Dingle1911

archimedes said:


> Yeah, and is the tint really so ... green ??? :sick2:



I think my picture makes the Titan-A appear somewhat green, the bin the light was sitting on was off white. The light has a cooler blue tint to me. It is definitely cooler than the 219.


----------



## Dingle1911

The reflector may be plastic, I am not really sure. The beam is nice in my opinion. There is a large hot spot with fairly smooth transitions with a slight bit of rings when white wall hunting.

The lense feels quality. If it is plastic it doesn't scratch easily.

On the inside it is certainly possible that there is a sleeve insert. I don't have any way to reach in and confirm.


----------



## Kestrel

Dingle1911 said:


> The battery says made in China on the wrapper.


OK thanks, missed that. 



Dingle1911 said:


> [...] On the inside it is certainly possible that there is a sleeve insert. I don't have any way to reach in and confirm.


Actually the nickel-plated insert (at least that's what I think I'm seeing) is creating the electrical contact surface; it's the 'end' not the inside.


----------



## Str8stroke

For those interested I did a mini review. I have a few more pictures to add later. But its a start. lol

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...Lumen-Warning-Pic-Heavy&p=4637491#post4637491


----------



## Dingle1911

Str8stroke said:


> For those interested I did a mini review. I have a few more pictures to add later. But its a start. lol
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...Lumen-Warning-Pic-Heavy&p=4637491#post4637491



Nice review.


----------



## carrot

How stiff is turning the head? I've had other flashlights lose their heads on my keys...


----------



## Dingle1911

carrot said:


> How stiff is turning the head? I've had other flashlights lose their heads on my keys...



The threads are smooth, but still require some force to turn, they feel good to me. Also another 2.5 turns are required to remove the head from the of position.


----------



## kelmo

Surefire has shipped my order. I should get my 2 units tomorrow!


----------



## Dioni

kelmo said:


> Surefire has shipped my order. I should get my 2 units tomorrow!


 

tomorrow is today?? :laughing:


----------



## kelmo

It's still tomorrow!


----------



## run4jc

carrot said:


> How stiff is turning the head? I've had other flashlights lose their heads on my keys...



Mine just came, and I'll also take this opportunity to answer Carrot and concur with Dingle1911....while the threads on mine are smooth, they require quite a bit of force to turn. There's no way I can turn the head of mine with one hand - it's a two handed operation. I put some Nano oil on the threads and hope that they'll loosen up a bit, but (at least for now) there's NO way the head will loosen and fall off.

I like the little light. Tint is slightly greenish (see the photo comparing to a Zebralight SC62w). Beam is kinda floody - nice for a light that will most likely used near field. But that tint - ugh...McGizmos and HDS / Nichia have spoiled me. Of course, compared to 5mm offerings that often end up on a key ring, it's not bad.





In my sphere I measure 13 low / 122 high out the front...close enough for margin of error and to support Surefire's claims.

It's a keeper. I just hope the threads loosen up!

Compared to Thrunite Ti




Compared to aforementioned SC62w


----------



## Lion of Zion

run4jc said:


> Mine just came, and I'll also take this opportunity to answer Carrot and concur with Dingle1911....while the threads on mine are smooth, they require quite a bit of force to turn. *There's no way I can turn the head of mine with one hand - it's a two handed operation.* I put some Nano oil on the threads and hope that they'll loosen up a bit, but (at least for now) there's NO way the head will loosen and fall off.


Mine works fine with one hand, ( I have bad arthritis in my hands) maybe it's a first-run production problem with some units.


----------



## run4jc

Lion of Zion said:


> Mine works fine with one hand, ( I have bad arthritis in my hands) maybe it's a first-run production problem with some units.



Thanks for the feedback - I hope it works its way into easier operation. I'm going to use it a lot in the days ahead and see what happens. I have arthritis in my right thumb joint so I (literally) "feel your pain." Glad to hear that yours is easier. :thumbsup:


----------



## marinemaster

I got one in 300 range serial number. Is that low enough to be collectible or not really ?


----------



## reppans

run4jc said:


> In my sphere I measure 13 low / 122 high out the front...close enough for margin of error and to support Surefire's claims.



Thanks for sharing. IIRC, you also align with the HDS 325's output? If so, I like your US-ANSI.... will you be getting a 300 lm Titan? .


----------



## run4jc

reppans said:


> Thanks for sharing. IIRC, you also align with the HDS 325's output? If so, I like your US-ANSI.... will you be getting a 300 lm Titan? .



My pleasure. Yes, my crude little home made sphere seems to align with the 219A 140, the tactical 250 and the 325. A little higher on 1 (can't recall which) and just about on the money with the other two.

Initially I had no desire for the 300 lumen version....and I've had the 125 for only a few hours, but it continues to grow on me. So - I am now considering ordering a 300 perhaps after a few others have received one. Are you going to get one?


----------



## kaichu dento

run4jc said:


> Initially I had no desire for the 300 lumen version....and I've had the 125 for only a few hours, but it continues to grow on me. So - I am now considering ordering a 300 perhaps after a few others have received one.


I almost bought one right away, then decided to hold off, and am now considering both as well due to all the positives coming in on them. The light looks great too and deserves to be on the short list of the best looking AAA lights ever.


----------



## run4jc

It really is a nice looking little light. I'd love to see it enlarged into an 18650 form with an XP-L.


----------



## kaichu dento

run4jc said:


> It really is a nice looking little light. I'd love to see it enlarged into an 18650 form with an XP-L.


Lol!

I could see this light selling well in a range of battery sizes and it'd surprise me if we didn't first see a AA version show up by years end. Oh yeah, Surefire. Better make that next years end!


----------



## reppans

run4jc said:


> My pleasure. Yes, my crude little home made sphere seems to align with the 219A 140, the tactical 250 and the 325. A little higher on 1 (can't recall which) and just about on the money with the other two.
> 
> Initially I had no desire for the 300 lumen version....and I've had the 125 for only a few hours, but it continues to grow on me. So - I am now considering ordering a 300 perhaps after a few others have received one. Are you going to get one?



Yeah, homemade lightbox here too, I tie up to Henry's lights as well, and your SC62 reading is right where I would expect it to be... Good to hear SF is on a US-ANSI standard . 

I'm also excited about SF offering a common cell EDC light and I really want my first SF, but the low at 15 puts me off - too bright/short runtime. They have many larger dual mode lights with 5 lumen lows, so it's odd that they use 15 on their lowest capacity cell. I'm going to hold out for a lower low, or AA version, but I'm really interested to see if they can pull off an honest US-ANSI 300 lms, and your lumen scale is one of the few I trust.


----------



## marinemaster

After using the Surefire Titan 1xAAA this is all I got to say: The 5MM LED IS DEAD.
RIP.


----------



## Haesslich

I want the brass version at 300lm. Yes, the battery life is short, but with the tolerances and aesthetics that this 125lm version of the AAA Titan has shown....


----------



## kaichu dento

Got one of each on the way!


----------



## run4jc

marinemaster said:


> After using the Surefire Titan 1xAAA this is all I got to say: The 5MM LED IS DEAD.
> RIP.



Now now - can't give up all my beloved 'cockroach' lights yet. Maybe someday I (or someone else ) will put the Titan through the torture test....until then, there is a need for a few 5mm lights (E01 for example) to be around the house!



Haesslich said:


> I want the brass version at 300lm. Yes, the battery life is short, but with the tolerances and aesthetics that this 125lm version of the AAA Titan has shown....



Yeah, I'm gonna need one of those, too. Time for another visit to Batteryjunction's web site



kaichu dento said:


> Got one of each on the way!



Pete, you'll be happy. 

The "acid test" for me is the early morning (or late evening) dog walk. Every light that has ended up doing EDC duty for me has first had to perform to my liking on the dog walk, so logically I used the Titan this morning (with a Zebralight SC62w in my pocket for backup  ).

No one would ever expect this to be a long-throw barn burner, but for close up work or out to maybe 20-30 feet it's just awesome. All concerns about "white wall" stuff (rings, tint, etc.) go out the window. Here you have a AAA powered, keyring sized light that has the dependability (assumed) of a Surefire (and the warranty) - and its very useable.

Understand - these are iPhone pics at 4:45 AM on a cloudy, misty morning. The first photo is on the 15 lumen setting and Heidi, the fat, old, lovable wonder Sheltie moved and blurred the photo:




This photo the light is on high. Heidi didn't move. :twothumbs





It's obviously difficult to discern the output differences due to the iPhone trying to compensate, but you get at least a small idea. The beam shape is what I really like - nice, big spot with decent spill. Both old dogs (Heidi and me) can see where we are going. Frankly, I might buy yet another one of these and just make it my EDC - or take this one off my key ring and keep an E01 and Tube on the key ring for backup.

Yep. It's good.


----------



## kaichu dento

I've got tint preferences, but my barest requirement is at least some decent color rendition and there seems to be no problem here at all.

Okay, I think the dog is done with pictures and wants to start walking again!


----------



## DimmerD

kaichu dento said:


> Got one of each on the way!



Who has the plus in stock?


----------



## kaichu dento

DimmerD said:


> Who has the plus in stock?


L.A. Police Gear and Optics Planet have both of them, but I went with the police supply for the free batteries and slightly lower price overall.


----------



## marinemaster

Mine chewed up two Duracell alkaline batteries meaning impossible to remove the alkaline Duracell after I put the battery in just so to test alkaline batteries. I was able to pull the Duracell up half way and push it all the way down but it got stuck half way up. There was no way to pull it out with bare hands. I had to use pliers to pull the battery out. With Eneloop Pro is fine it fits good, but alkaline no. So looks like is dowel and sandpaper time.


----------



## DimmerD

kaichu dento said:


> L.A. Police Gear and Optics Planet have both of them, but I went with the police supply for the free batteries and slightly lower price overall.



Thanks I have 1 one the way!


----------



## Kestrel

Battery rattle drives me crazy, so I better get one before Surefire revises this light to a larger ID, lol.


----------



## recDNA

Are they all green? I can tolerate blue or pink or purple but not green.


----------



## kaichu dento

recDNA said:


> Are they all green? I can tolerate blue or pink or purple but not green.


I'm with you there but in the beam shots with grass and dogs they look decent enough to use. I'll give my take when mine show up later in the week.


----------



## marinemaster

Mine are warm.


----------



## run4jc

Mine looks warm unless compared to a creamy white or a Nichia 219 - then it shows the slightest bit of green, but that's white wall comparison. My dog photo doesn't show the slightest hint of green nor do my eyes see it. I'm not here to defend the tint of the light, and I am a self-confessed Nichia lovin' tint snob, but the tint on mine is fine.

And tint snob or not, I just ordered another 125 and the 300. I like it that much.

Incidentally, I'm 7 hours and 15 minutes into a run time test on low with the included rechargeable battery and the light is still in regulation - 13.3 lumen on low - which is the same reading it has shown every time I've measured, regardless of state of charge of the battery, alkaline, Eneloop or included Surefire cell. Final results will be posted over in Str8stroke's review thread.


----------



## Kestrel

run4jc said:


> [...] I'm 7 hours and 15 minutes into a run time test on low with the included rechargeable battery and the light is still in regulation - 13.3 lumen on low - which is the same reading it has shown every time I've measured, regardless of state of charge of the battery, alkaline, Eneloop or included Surefire cell. Final results will be posted over in Str8stroke's review thread.


Outstanding, thanks for the info. Also looking forward to the regulated 'high' runtime.


----------



## run4jc

Kestrel said:


> Outstanding, thanks for the info. Also looking forward to the regulated 'high' runtime.



My pleasure - that will begin as soon as the other test is over and the battery is fully charged....could be today - could be tomorrow - depends on how long the little bugger runs on low! Sitting at my home office desk working with the light (and sphere) right at hand! 

Edit - just hit 8 hours - still in regulation. 30 more minutes and it will make the specified run time in regulation

Edit again - at 8 hours and 31 minutes it JUST dropped to around 9 lumen. JUST dropped out of regulation. I can't make this up. Rated for 8 hours 30 minutes at 15 lumen and my sample ran 8 hours 30 minutes at 13.3 OTF. I am duly impressed

9 hours - 1 lumen

Called it at 9 hours 31 minutes - still producing .4 lumen (useable as many of you know) and had .98V left in the battery. I decided not to push the battery. Maybe would have run an alkaline until it died, but this is fine for this supplied rechargeable.


----------



## recDNA

I am a white wall hunter. If the green is on the white wall it is there and for me this flashlight is nowhere.


----------



## archimedes

recDNA said:


> Are they all green? I can tolerate blue or pink or purple but not green.


Who's gonna be the first to mod this ... [emoji14]


----------



## dbrad

Optics Planet estimates the Plus as shipping in 1-3 months, LA Police Gear originally listed it as in stock and now says it's back ordered, Battery Junction says it fulfilled a small batch of pre-orders last week, and they'll have another batch next week, and another the week after.


----------



## reppans

run4jc said:


> Edit again - at 8 hours and 31 minutes it JUST dropped to around 9 lumen. JUST dropped out of regulation. I can't make this up. Rated for 8 hours 30 minutes at 15 lumen and my sample ran 8 hours 30 minutes at 13.3 OTF. I am duly impressed



WOW.... that's REALLY efficient - 110+ lumen-hours from a 750mah cell. That's ~300 lm-hrs in 2000mah AA terms. Most of the 1xAAs I've tested at that output range struggle to get into the 200-250 lm-hr range (using your same US-ANSI lumen scale). Way to go Surefire! 

I'm sold - I going to order the 300 version for the aesthetics and clip. It's much brighter (both low and high) than I would prefer/need, but I'm happy to consider it a vote of confidence in the company, and hopefully if their AAAs are successful, they might consider investing the single AA EDC market too .

Thanks for running the test!


----------



## archimedes

reppans said:


> WOW.... that's REALLY efficient ....



New driver tech ... ???


----------



## Stainz

I hate it when a mail order company advertises something new at a slight discount ($53.99), takes your order, thanks you in it's reply with your order number, and then, a check this evening had their advert page with a new red statement, "Coming Soon" on it. It wasn't there this AM. Now using their check order feature reveals a new field... with "Backordered" in it. That's new, too. I'm guessing they won't make the promised delivery date of Wednesday. As they are closed for the weekend, I'll have to wait until Monday to call them. Several evil-bay-entrepreneurs have them 'in stock' for ~$100... no thanks - I bought a Titan T-1a for that a while back (Now they are ~$200!). Just aggravated.. I'll get over it...


----------



## RobertMM

Wow, so maybe close to 12 hours on an Eneloop Pro? Now I'm wishing really hard for an AA version this efficient.


----------



## run4jc

Update on run times - I think that Str8stroke will post this in his great review thread, but I can't resist putting it here. Did a run time test on "high" with the supplied Surefire rechargeable cell, and here are the results. I do not have 'fancy' graphing equipment, but no doubt someone who does have such will do more scientific tests


Turn on - 123 lumen (122.85, but who's counting....:laughing Battery voltage at 1.51V
15 minutes - holding steady same reading
30 minutes - ditto - head temp at 85 degrees 
45 minutes - somewhere between 30 and 45 it dropped out of regulation - 30 lumen - 82 degrees
50 minutes - 11 lumen - 77 degrees
55 minutes - 7 lumen - 73 degrees
60 minutes - 3 lumen - 71 degrees

Final battery voltage at 60 minutes was .99V

Who knows - it might hold regulation with an Eneloop Pro or a lithium primary, but it seemed logical to use the battery that Surefire supplied.

Enough already - it's now taking its rightful place on my key ring. OMG - the mighty E01 has been cast aside.  No worries, my beloved E01s and Klarus Mi02s are scattered all over the house, just like the wonderful cockroaches that they are!


----------



## marinemaster

Eneloop Pro I got a few sounds like they are going to be a perfect match.


----------



## run4jc

Quick note - polished (and cleaned) the threads with some Happich metal polish, then applied a bit of nano oil, then finally put one wrap of black electrician's tape around the head. The tape literally disappears. It's much easier to operate now, although I still can't operate it with only one hand. Hopefully it'll work its way in eventually. Threads are still 'buttery smooth' but also still just a bit stiff.

But I am loving this little light. When the 300 lumen version comes it could possibly negate the need for an EDC light.


----------



## Woods Walker

Kestrel said:


> Battery rattle drives me crazy, so I better get one before Surefire revises this light to a larger ID, lol.



Tight fitting batteries are what drives me crazy because I can't remove them when outside with cold hands. Rattle unless it harms operation never bothered me. So far I read this light is overly tight with L92s and alkaline. Alkaline batteries are junk but been on a few longer hikes on the AT when I needed to buy them off trail in gas stations etc. Also a BIG number of people use them. Commonly available batteries are really the big pro to AA/AAA The L92s are great in winter. Dang...darn.......Oh well..... Bummer! I wonder why they did this? Well for you it's great but still they must have spent some effort developing it and this issue never came up yet it's exposed on CPF nearly instantly. How is that even possible?


----------



## scout24

I find myself in the same boat as Stainz. Placed order based on "in stock" status, got email much later that day, after order confirmation, stating that shipping will be delayed until May 5th I believe. Not terribly happy. :sigh: One of my go-to vendors...


----------



## sledhead

Received mine yesterday. Very pleased....smooth threads and tint not bad at all. Wish the low was lower and it would tailstand is all I'd ask. Here it is with its larger cousin!


----------



## marinemaster

Good one [emoji2]
Man that Dominator looks awesome [emoji4]
The specs says Dominator uses 1 Li-Ion batt rechargeable can you post a couple of pics of it please [emoji6]


----------



## Grizzman

The positive info provided so far has been enough for me to order one.

The tight fit with alkaline and lithium cells is of no concern to me. I only use primaries in lights in vehicles, on weapons, and related to weapons....a keychain light meets none of the above.


----------



## 880arm

marinemaster said:


> Good one [emoji2]
> Man that Dominator looks awesome [emoji4]
> The specs says Dominator uses 1 Li-Ion batt rechargeable can you post a couple of pics of it please [emoji6]



There are some pics in the UDR Dominator thread.


----------



## run4jc

Grizzman said:


> The positive info provided so far has been enough for me to order one.
> 
> The tight fit with alkaline and lithium cells is of no concern to me. I only use primaries in lights in vehicles, on weapons, and related to weapons....a keychain light meets none of the above.



@Grizzman - I don't dispute what anyone else has said, but alkalines (Duracell) slide right in and out easily with my light. An L92 is a bit snug, but not so much that I can't grab with my fingertips and remove it. My serial number is 2066....I can't help but wonder if maybe the ones with the tightness issues are earlier? Don't know...but I do know that this little light is a winner (in my book.)


----------



## kaichu dento

dbrad said:


> Optics Planet estimates the Plus as shipping in 1-3 months, LA Police Gear originally listed it as in stock and now says it's back ordered, Battery Junction says it fulfilled a small batch of pre-orders last week, and they'll have another batch next week, and another the week after.


I filled my order with LA Police Gear and got a notification that everything was okay, then a day later - Out of Stock!?!

Oh well, I'll have to sit and wait, but it's not good that they take the order and can't inform us like many sites do that the product is out of stock when we first try to fill and order.


----------



## marinemaster

Got the pics thread pics, thank you.


----------



## Stainz

k d ;

They did me the same way. Impatient as I am, I may call S-F and see what they'd charge me for one - and when they'd ship it. I assume the factory has them...

sledhead;

Don't turn that Dominator on with the Titan on it... if the heat from those fins doesn't melt it, it will likely die of Lumen-envy! 

I wonder how thick the bottom of the tailcap is... ie, could the keychain ring stub be turned/parted off and still leave enough metal to support the spring? Of course, then you'd have to 'finish' the bare aluminum. I considered doing that with my one T-1A... briefly! I experienced a brief bout of Lumen-envy when I introduced my new T1A to my near new pair:


----------



## DAN92

I got mine today.






The tint is white/green.


----------



## 880arm

DAN92 said:


> I got mine today.



Congratulations Dan. Looks great! :twothumbs


----------



## DAN92

Thank's 880arm.


----------



## Dingle1911

Glad to see so many people getting and Titan-As. I enjoy reading others thoughts about this light. 

My Titan-A can be easily operated with one hand, especially when on the key chain which adds length.


----------



## mikekoz

While I find this light interesting, I do not plan on buying one unless Surefire makes a AA version. But, my question is, the plus version of this light claims 300 lumens for one hour!!??? Did I get this information incorrectly? I do not see how that is possible!!


----------



## RI Chevy

The lumen output steps down shortly after initial turn on. There was a post on this, but I can't find it. 
There are two running threads on this light.


----------



## Stainz

The saga continues... I called LA Pol Gr and after a l-o-n-g time on hold, I finally talked to a nice gal who told me it'd be two weeks before they'd get more. Hmmm, S-F sent me an e-mail offering me 10% off my cart contents... I ordered them from the horse's mouth - a buck more in shipping and 4% s/t (*&^#[email protected]!) - maybe they'll get them out faster...

Yesterday, I just wanted a toy... ordered a Fenix E05 (2015) for $20 from an amazon place... it'll be here tomorrow - wish they had Titans! (Another T1a is what started this mess.)

I think the Energizer Lithiums (L92) fit... but do the Energizer Industrial (EN92) fit without a hammer? Thanks - and congratulations to you folks who already have your Titans.

Edited: Postscript - S-F sent a confirmation of my 'backorder':

Hi John,
 
As stated on the website, this item is currently on a heavy backorder and will be shipping out in the next couple of weeks. 
 
Thank you, 
 
Customer Service Representative
 







I must be going blind - no mention of this was seen - by me - on their website. I certainly wouldn't have wasted more time. I called - got a nice C-S gal quickly. I told her about the cell fit problems some of you folks have had and she suggested I wait a bit to purchase mine - they'll honor the price, too. Nothing on order... except for the Fenix E05 - it'll be here tomorrow.


----------



## Grizzman

I ordered one from Battery Junction on Saturday, and just received an e-mail from them with an expected date of May 5.

I can easily wait a couple more weeks for it.


----------



## bigfoot

Woohoo, can't wait! Just ordered one through Amazon. Looks like they still have a few in stock as of this moment.

My hunch is that this will be displacing my Maratac AAA for EDC pocket carry. Here is a picture of the current keychain setup... Maratac AAA light, Fox 40 Micro whistle, Exotac Nanostriker, Inka pen.





Flickr Link: https://flic.kr/p/bUcUz5


----------



## DimmerD

Anyone get a plus yet?


----------



## jodoma

I just got mine. Nice size and typical Surefire quality. Duracell alkaline fit fine and slide right in and out. Will ride in my coin pocket with my EB2 clipped to the pocket

Here's some pictures:


----------



## bigfoot

^^ Thanks for the pics! ^^

Nice to see the comparison to the Maratac. :thumbsup:


----------



## mrbofus

DimmerD said:


> Anyone get a plus yet?



Where can one even get the Titan-B/Titan Plus? Everywhere I've looked says it's coming soon, but there doesn't seem to be a release date. Surefire doesn't even have the Titan Plus on their website (at least not that I can find).


----------



## Gadgetman7

I heard they pulled them from the display at the NRA meet due to technical problems. Wonder if they found a significant bug.


----------



## Whiskeyfox

Has anyone tried putting a streamlight microstream or stylus pro clip on it?


----------



## marinemaster

Gadgetman7 said:


> I heard they pulled them from the display at the NRA meet due to technical problems. Wonder if they found a significant bug.



I still say 300 lumens from 1xAAA with current generation led is doable but is just crazy. 5 years or so from now, maybe.


----------



## 880arm

mrbofus said:


> Where can one even get the Titan-B/Titan Plus? Everywhere I've looked says it's coming soon, but there doesn't seem to be a release date. Surefire doesn't even have the Titan Plus on their website (at least not that I can find).



It's not out yet. It was originally supposed to follow the Titan-A by a few months. Of course, the Titan-A was supposed to be out in February so who knows what the timeline is like now :shrug:


----------



## newbie66

880arm said:


> It's not out yet. It was originally supposed to follow the Titan-A by a few months. Of course, the Titan-A was supposed to be out in February so who knows what the timeline is like now :shrug:



Or maybe they might just scrap it!


----------



## kaichu dento

880arm said:


> It's not out yet. It was originally supposed to follow the Titan-A by a few months. Of course, the Titan-A was supposed to be out in February so who knows what the timeline is like now :shrug:


The Titan-A is already in the hands of CPF'ers and I'm sure that as has often been the case with Surefire in the past, though the time projections have been off, they will deliver on the 300 lumen model as well.

If we were to expect it to follow within a few months then I would assume by sometime in June-July. While I'd like to have the lights I ordered, I have plenty already and will be fine until summer if that's what it takes to get them, although I may be cancelling my order with LA Police Gear over their questionable order taking procedures.


----------



## DimmerD

kaichu dento said:


> The Titan-A is already in the hands of CPF'ers and I'm sure that as has often been the case with Surefire in the past, though the time projections have been off, they will deliver on the 300 lumen model as well.
> 
> If we were to expect it to follow within a few months then I would assume by sometime in June-July. While I'd like to have the lights I ordered, I have plenty already and will be fine until summer if that's what it takes to get them, although I may be cancelling my order with LA Police Gear over their questionable order taking procedures.



Yea I thought about cancelling my order too, would have been nice to know I was pre ordering beforehand. But if I cancel now when they do come out I'll have to "get in line" again so I'll probably just wait it out, same as I did for the Titan T1a.


----------



## bigfoot

Look what showed up yesterday... 

Quick first impressions: awesome build quality, battery compartment is a little tight (but works fine) with lithium cells, no rattling, LED not perfectly centered -- but not noticeable in use whatsoever thanks to reflector, tint is perfect creamy vanilla white. Home run for EDC use, IMHO.


----------



## run4jc

bigfoot said:


> Look what showed up yesterday...
> 
> Quick first impressions: awesome build quality, battery compartment is a little tight (but works fine) with lithium cells, no rattling, LED not perfectly centered -- but not noticeable in use whatsoever thanks to reflector, tint is perfect creamy vanilla white. Home run for EDC use, IMHO.



+1

Congratulations!! Do you mind sharing where this one was purchased from?


----------



## bigfoot

Thanks! Sure thing... this one came from Amazon. They have briefly had them available over the last week, with a couple of re-stocks here and there. I've got a serial # of 24xx.


----------



## recDNA

archimedes said:


> Who's gonna be the first to mod this ... [emoji14]


I don't know but I will be watching for neutral versions.


----------



## marinemaster

Is pretty much neutral as it is.


----------



## bigfoot

Yeah, the tint reminds me of my E1D. Very neutral -- no hint of green or blue anywhere to be found, and with excellent color rendition.


----------



## Whiskeyfox

Well, got mine today and made a video review for you folks... enjoy!


----------



## sbebenelli

How in the heck could Surefire make a light that has a tube diameter that is too small for common brand batteries? 

I was gun-ho to get one and now have no desire to do so. I am a huge Surefire fan-boy and have to shake my head over this huge mistake.


----------



## Grizzman

If mine doesn't comfortably fit a lithium cell, when it arrives in a couple weeks, I will call Surefire to see what they have to say. I don't ever recall purchasing an Eveready lithium cell, and I don't plan to for this light, but it sure would be nice to be able to use one if necessary.


----------



## marinemaster

Benelli I don't think is a mistake at all. SF knows what they are doing. 

If one is in the know this is the same thing of not able to fit 17670 in the E type and not able to fit 18650 in U2.

We seen this many times before with SF.

They want to use their rechargeable that comes with for better performance and protects against Alkaline batteries leaks.


----------



## Woods Walker

sbebenelli said:


> How in the heck could Surefire make a light that has a tube diameter that is too small for common brand batteries?
> 
> I was gun-ho to get one and now have no desire to do so. I am a huge Surefire fan-boy and have to shake my head over this huge mistake.



Also a SF fan. I debated this point but some claimed despite SF written statements as to the light working with common AAA primaries and other NiMH batteries it doesn't matter. :shrug: I guess that kinda fan loyalty is impressive. Some even placed blame on the batteries others "speculated" SF made the light for their NiMH despite the company claims otherwise. Heck I showed other AAA lights that work with every last AAA but nope! It must be the batteries. :shrug: Here is what I think. SF has been making mostly lights (but not only) for primary CR123 so they simply sized it to fit with their NiMH rebagged production run. IMHO and based SF's info it's a mistake which will be correct later. Naturally this is speculation (pun intended). Once this issue is sorted out I would like to buy one. Also spent too much on portable lighting gear this month.


----------



## Woods Walker

marinemaster said:


> Benelli I don't think is a mistake at all. SF knows what they are doing.
> 
> If one is in the know this is the same thing of not able to fit 17670 in the E type and not able to fit 18650 in U2.
> 
> We seen this many times before with SF.
> 
> They want to use their rechargeable that comes with for better performance and protects against Alkaline batteries leaks.



The company disagrees. I think this should end that part of the debate.

http://www.surefire.com/titan-a.html

*This versatile keychain light can also run off of a readily available AAA alkaline battery for up to 13 hours. AAA lithium batteries offer increased runtimes on low-output setting—up to 17 hours. *


----------



## 1313

I got one yesterday and I really like it. Battery tube is snug but works fine with everything ive tried - both alkaline and lithium. Really not a deal breaker by any means. Beam isnt perfect but unless youre staring at a white wall you wouldnt notice. Feels solid, you need to hands to turn it on the threads are tight but feels very smooth. Feels much higher quality overall than other aaa lights ive had.

I do wish the low was lower but it is a nice light and I will buy another. I have the titan plus on order too so we will see when that shows up.


----------



## run4jc

1313 said:


> I got one yesterday and I really like it. Battery tube is snug but works fine with everything ive tried - both alkaline and lithium. Really not a deal breaker by any means. Beam isnt perfect but unless youre staring at a white wall you wouldnt notice. Feels solid, you need to hands to turn it on the threads are tight but feels very smooth. Feels much higher quality overall than other aaa lights ive had.
> 
> I do wish the low was lower but it is a nice light and I will buy another. I have the titan plus on order too so we will see when that shows up.



Here I am chiming in again, but I could have written this post. ++1

All of it. Works for everything I've tried. A little snug. Beam not perfect but highly useful. Wish the low was lower, but to add to that, the low does about 75% of what I use a light for. Solid as a rock, but two hands to turn it on while still being smooth. Very high quality - and I have another one and a Plus on order.


----------



## Robin24k

Woods Walker said:


> The company disagrees. I think this should end that part of the debate.
> 
> http://www.surefire.com/titan-a.html
> 
> *This versatile keychain light can also run off of a readily available AAA alkaline battery for up to 13 hours. AAA lithium batteries offer increased runtimes on low-output setting—up to 17 hours. *


According to the video from Whiskeyfox, alkaline fits fine. It's just the lithium primary and regular Eneloop that are a tight fit.


----------



## Dingle1911

The anodizing on mine is holding up very well. I don't have any wear around the split ring attachment.


----------



## 880arm

1313 said:


> . . . works fine with everything ive tried - both alkaline and lithium. . .



What brand lithium battery were you using?

So far I've tried the supplied "Sure-aloop" (fits fine), Energizer Alkaline (fits fine), Sanyo Eneloop (snug but works) and Energizer Ultimate Lithium (went in fairly easy, almost didn't get it back out). Same results as shown by Whiskeyfox in his fine video.

It seems that the restriction is the pressed insert (like the one at the tail of the U2 and G2) at the open end of the battery compartment. I'll do some more experimenting with it tomorrow.

Mine is easy to operate one-handed and, aside from battery fitment, everything seems in order. I'm surprised at the amount of output and after using it a little outside, I have to say that I like it so far.


----------



## Woods Walker

Robin24k said:


> According to the video from Whiskeyfox, alkaline fits fine. It's just the lithium primary and regular Eneloop that are a tight fit.



Other people reported problems on CPF with alkaline batteries as well. Just reporting what I have seen and read as don't own this gear item.


----------



## DAN92

Robin24k said:


> According to the video from Whiskeyfox, alkaline fits fine. It's just the lithium primary and regular Eneloop that are a tight fit.


I have the same problem with Eneloop and Energizer Advanced Lithium.


----------



## Stainz

I've had mine for an hour (Amazom Prime 2 day shipping delivers USPS on Sundays!), and already I've rendered it as a useless paper weight. After finding that Rayovac 750 mA-Hr NiMH fit and the Duracell 1,000 mA-Hr NiMH don't even start, and the only alkalines I could get in it was the EdisonBright that came with last week's Fenix E05 and some Energizer Industrials, I had to try an Energizer L92 Ultimate Lithium in it. Oops. It went in half way - and no more. After a lot of pulling and turning, and the battery would turn easily, it wouldn't pull the last 1/4" or so out - the two were one. I tried wrapping the battery in a rubber stuck lid removal mat and the tailcap in a tee shirt, still no-go. I just came back from leaving the married couple in my freezer, immersing the Al tailcap up to the top of the threads in a 35mm poly film canister (They hold four AAA's!) full of hot water for 30 seconds, then remove it and quickly yank - and they finally separated. No damage noted in the tailcap. What few cells I have that fit it - and it's not a long list - before still do so. Still, that is unacceptable and not as advertised. I wonder how good Amazon's return policy is? For the $60 it cost, I could have had three of the 1/4" shorter Fenix E05's - and my wife's example of that keychain flashlight will fit and work with any AAA I have - no stuck batteries there. And - it tailstands and has nice knurling, not so for the new Titan-A (... or my Titan T1A!).

Of course, Monday's deliveries will include a Titan-A from B-J... I guess I'll see if I can ship it back unopened. I have a S-F Titan T1A... and it is super. In fact, I would qualify as a Surefire-a-holic, if there is such a thing. They should have tested this thing before it was released.

John


----------



## Whiskeyfox

Guys and Gals, I think I figured it out... there is a spacer shim/ring that's about two millimeters down into the battery tube, presumably to keep the rattling down. if you remove the ring all batteries will fit. I'll do another video or post pics of what I'm talking about if you guys need help or don't see what I mean. Now that the shim is no longer installed I can fit anything in there no problem.


----------



## RI Chevy




----------



## 880arm

Whiskeyfox said:


> Guys and Gals, I think I figured it out... there is a spacer shim/ring that's about two millimeters down into the battery tube, presumably to keep the rattling down. if you remove the ring all batteries will fit. I'll do another video or post pics of what I'm talking about if you guys need help or don't see what I mean. Now that the shim is no longer installed I can fit anything in there no problem.



Yeah I started to pull that out last night but figured I would get some runtime testing completed first . . . just in case.

I don't think it's a spacer. Like I mentioned last night, it looks like it's there to provide a more reliable electrical connection at the head, similar to the arrangement at the tailcaps of some older lights.


----------



## Whiskeyfox

Well, I made it sound like I pulled it out intentionally, but it came out wrapped around the Energizer Lithium Ultimate that got stuck which I had to pull out with pliers... in fact, the metal shim is still stuck to the battery right now... I sure hope its not required for a reliable electrical connection, because it's not there anymore...


----------



## RI Chevy

Whiskeyfox said:


> Guys and Gals, I think I figured it out... there is a spacer shim/ring that's about two millimeters down into the battery tube, presumably to keep the rattling down. if you remove the ring all batteries will fit. I'll do another video or post pics of what I'm talking about if you guys need help or don't see what I mean. Now that the shim is no longer installed I can fit anything in there no problem.





Whiskeyfox said:


> Well, I made it sound like I pulled it out intentionally, but it came out wrapped around the Energizer Lithium Ultimate that got stuck which I had to pull out with pliers... in fact, the metal shim is still stuck to the battery right now... I sure hope its not required for a reliable electrical connection, because it's not there anymore...



Nice job with the video. Just to clarify, the Energizer AAA Lithium cells are not Lithium Ion cells. They are Lithium based, but not Lithium Ion. Just wanted to mention this based on voltage requirements. Sorry you ruined a new cell, but I think you may have found out the reason for the tight fitting cells.


----------



## 880arm

Whiskeyfox said:


> Well, I made it sound like I pulled it out intentionally, but it came out wrapped around the Energizer Lithium Ultimate that got stuck which I had to pull out with pliers... in fact, the metal shim is still stuck to the battery right now... I sure hope its not required for a reliable electrical connection, because it's not there anymore...



Ha! I thought I was going to do the same thing as I was trying to get a battery out. I'm only guessing about the electrical connection idea as a similar design was used on past lights. I also think someone else mentioned it earlier in this thread. 

I suspect it would work without it just fine but the smooth finish on the insert would probably help reduce wear on the head contacts (again, just a guess).


----------



## scout24

Should have mine tomorrow. Not terribly worried about the battery issue. What fits and works, fits and works. Tight is better than rattle...  I've dowel and sandpapered/dremeled more than a few E2e tubes to make 17670's fit, a little work here if needed won't be a dealbreaker. I'll know soon


----------



## Stainz

scout24 said:


> Not terribly worried about the battery issue. What fits and works, fits and work.


Well, maybe that's a good way to be... unless you get one that is as persnickety re cells as mine is. 
After noting a bit of withdrawal of my sleeve, I thought I'd help it out by filling the bottom with water and quickly shoving a tight fitting battery in, hoping the hydraulics would push the sleeve out. I did this several times before giving up and cleaning the lavatory up, lest the CFO find more evidence of my folly. I then had an epiphany - the sleeve is there to support the extremely thin Al thread valleys. It's a necessary evil. The thought re adapting it to fit batteries that I might find anywhere is ludicrous - I keep the Energizer(USA) Industrial alkalines in stock - and 750mA-hr Rayovac (PRC) AAA NiMHs fit fine - and I have a stock of them. My wife's E05 is nice - and smaller - but this is a Surefire - and I suppose I'll keep them.

Stainz


----------



## scout24

Surefire has a long and wonderful history of designing their lights to run on what they want them to run on. Even in my limited time here during the incan heyday, members lamented the cost of primaries and wanted to run those new-fangled RCR's of various types. If it rattled due to looser tolerances, we'd complain like we do in other threads. Not all cells are created equal, witness the 18650 threads where new high capacity cells won't fit in certain lights. I don't begrudge anyone their feelings on this matter, just hope for some perspective. As always, we can vote with our wallets. There are plenty of lights from SF that I won't buy based on green tint, pocketclips I can't stand, UI that I don't like, etc...


----------



## RobertMM

I'm nor going to be comfortable without that metal sleeve, opening up the internal diameter still seems the best solution imho.


----------



## RI Chevy

Has anyone Emailed Surefire to see what they have to say about this issue?


----------



## Kestrel

RI Chevy said:


> Has anyone Emailed Surefire to see what they have to say about this issue?


That would be the most sensible strategy IMO; If I had an issue with a Surefire light I would call SF regarding their lifetime unlimited warranty - the manufacturer is in a better position to resolve outstanding issues. :shrug:


----------



## Cornkid

Wow this flashlight is _SEXY_. Mine just came in this morning, and it's a very neat little light. The battery came about 3/4 charged (according to my charger). I'm new to the 'guilt-free lumens' experience provided by NiMH batteries, so I didn't know if I should discharge the battery completely or top 'er off. I decided to plug the battery into my Intellicharger i2 and top it off.

This light is a flood light, and I very much appreciate that in my keychain light. The low setting provides a very nice even blanket of light that is useful even in the daytime, and the 100 lumen max will fill a room. 

I couldn't believe how small this light was until it arrived. It has a very solid feel.

Tom


----------



## scout24

Mine came today. Supplied Surealoop (as someone else called it.  ) fits fine, as does an Eneloop. Duracell alkaline works too. Energizer 1.7v Lithium Primary would go in if I never wanted it to come out again. No-name Chinese primary cell was a no-go as well. Trust me, I hoped the Energizer lithiums would drop right in, I've got half a gross of them put aside in case of zombies. That said, I've got a few other long running AAA lights at my disposal to use them in if needed. Easy enough to carry a spare NiMh instead of a Lithium primary, and easy to top a cell off if I'm going out at night. I did win the tint lottery, nice and white on both levels. One hand smooth twist, great smooth beam. It's a keeper. :thumbsup:


----------



## RI Chevy

Nice!


----------



## run4jc

scout24 said:


> Mine came today. Supplied Surealoop (as someone else called it.  ) fits fine, as does an Eneloop. Duracell alkaline works too. Energizer 1.7v Lithium Primary would go in if I never wanted it to come out again. No-name Chinese primary cell was a no-go as well. Trust me, I hoped the Energizer lithiums would drop right in, I've got half a gross of them put aside in case of zombies. That said, I've got a few other long running AAA lights at my disposal to use them in if needed. Easy enough to carry a spare NiMh instead of a Lithium primary, and easy to top a cell off if I'm going out at night. I did win the tint lottery, nice and white on both levels. One hand smooth twist, great smooth beam. It's a keeper. :thumbsup:



Awesome, Greg - congrats! That 1.7v Lithium primary - that the L92 primary? I have a small supply of those and so far the ones I have tried fit - snug, but they fit. Sounds as though you and I both had good fortune, but mine wasn't quite as good - it's still 2 hands to operate mine. I used metal polish on the threads and tried Nano Oil and Krytox. I have high hopes, though as it seems as though each day it gets a bit easier to turn. I can rotate it "off" with one hand now....maybe soon. OR, maybe the one I have on order will do better. I'd give up having L92s fit in trade for one-handed operation.


----------



## scout24

Thanks, Dan. For whatever reason, we got opposites. No L92's for me, but yes one handed... who knows?


----------



## nbp

Dang, you guys are killing me, now really want one. Don't *need* one, but I want one. I should know better than to read Dan and Greg's posts anymore. :nana: 

Who's got the best prices right now? I'm spending up my NRA blue cerakote HDS Clicky 325 money dollar by dollar since that GB is moving slowly.


----------



## archimedes

scout24 said:


> Thanks, Dan. For whatever reason, we got opposites. No L92's for me, but yes one handed... who knows?


I want an "all batteries but needs two-handed twisting" version ... must be "no green tint", too - how do I get that one ??? :thinking:


----------



## Woods Walker

Whiskeyfox said:


> Well, I made it sound like I pulled it out intentionally, but it came out wrapped around the Energizer Lithium Ultimate that got stuck which I had to pull out with pliers... in fact, the metal shim is still stuck to the battery right now... I sure hope its not required for a reliable electrical connection, because it's not there anymore...



So now there are parts getting unintentionally pulled out of the light?


----------



## Al Thumbs

*Yes, it's your father's Oldsmobile, AAA-size*

I think this light is a dud. Here's why:

*Overpowered.* An AAA light is a near-field task light. It's not an expedition light, it's for taking out the trash, finding something under your car seat, and so on. 125 lumens is overkill for that kind of use. This light is designed to win a pissing contest. As for the lower level, you can get a 15-lumen light anywhere; six E01s for the price of one Surefire.

*Won't take an Energizer Lithium primary cell*. Dealbreaker! I like to give AAA lights as gifts, and I put the Energizers in them. This light won't accommodate the best primary cell available? That's a fatal flaw, not a design choice.

*Cool white tint.* This is where Surefire could have been bold! Introduce a neutral/warm light to its fans. But no, back to the pissing contest, where the best lumens are the most lumens.

*It's black!* Like a Model T Ford. The least imaginative color. It's a key-ring light, how about a little eye candy? Bright blue, bright red, emerald green! Stainless steel! Anything but another black flashlight, please.

Durability? Reliability? Remains to be seen. Will it be more reliable than an E01?

I am not put off by the price. I'll put up $69 for the first Zebralight AAA flashlight in a neutral tint. But the Titan offers nothing I need. I have to imagine there's a large base of Surefire who'll buy anything the company puts out; obviously, this thing is very popular, but if its name wasn't Surefire, it would be judged a dud.


----------



## Double Barrel

*Re: Yes, it's your father's Oldsmobile, AAA-size*



Al Thumbs said:


> I think this light is a dud. Here's why:
> 
> *Overpowered.* An AAA light is a near-field task light. It's not an expedition light, it's for taking out the trash, finding something under your car seat, and so on. 125 lumens is overkill for that kind of use. This light is designed to win a pissing contest. As for the lower level, you can get a 15-lumen light anywhere; six E01s for the price of one Surefire.
> 
> *Won't take an Energizer Lithium primary cell*. Dealbreaker! I like to give AAA lights as gifts, and I put the Energizers in them. This light won't accommodate the best primary cell available? That's a fatal flaw, not a design choice.
> 
> *Cool white tint.* This is where Surefire could have been bold! Introduce a neutral/warm light to its fans. But no, back to the pissing contest, where the best lumens are the most lumens.
> 
> *It's black!* Like a Model T Ford. The least imaginative color. It's a key-ring light, how about a little eye candy? Bright blue, bright red, emerald green! Stainless steel! Anything but another black flashlight, please.
> 
> Durability? Reliability? Remains to be seen. Will it be more reliable than an E01?
> 
> I am not put off by the price. I'll put up $69 for the first Zebralight AAA flashlight in a neutral tint. But the Titan offers nothing I need. I have to imagine there's a large base of Surefire who'll buy anything the company puts out; obviously, this thing is very popular, but if its name wasn't Surefire, it would be judged a dud.



Hmm...this could be interesting...lol


.


----------



## GoVegan

I was so looking forward to getting the Titan-A. I was checking for news about it almost everyday since the announcement at Shot Show. I thought the size, lumen levels and cost were perfect and was very happy about it coming with a NiMH battery. In fact I was going to order a couple and thinking about a P1R Peacekeeper to go with them too. However I'm glad I waited as so far this light looks to be a big fail.
This looks like it was just down to really bad QA testing, and something as basic as a standard lithium battery not fitting in it should have been caught before it even went into production. Surefire's own information states that it's compatible with lithium AAA batteries so I believe that they will rectify this issue and probably end up replacing all the current ones sold (if the users contact them).

Now what I find more shocking than Surefire actually releasing this light without proper testing is the fact that some buyers are actually fine with this issue. I mean come on guys, this is a $60 keychain flashlight AND it's a Surefire, not some cheap Chinese brand.

I suggest that those who are actually crazy enough to sandpaper it down, first contact Surefire to complain and ask what they are going to do about it. If enough people complain then they'll have to take action. I actually believe that they'll make this right anyway even without a whole bunch of complaints but I think everyone should at least send them a quick mail.


----------



## GoVegan

I should point out that I believe that the issue with some batteries (including lithium) has probably already been fixed in the second production run.
I'm guessing that the initial production run was probably limited to 500 or 1000.
Normally manufacturers have a limited first production run in case of issues such as this.
This might also explain the 2 week shipping delay that Surefire has been stating for the past week or so. "Due to high demand this product ships in 2 weeks."


----------



## pjandyho

GoVegan said:


> I was so looking forward to getting the Titan-A. I was checking for news about it almost everyday since the announcement at Shot Show. I thought the size, lumen levels and cost were perfect and was very happy about it coming with a NiMH battery. In fact I was going to order a couple and thinking about a P1R Peacekeeper to go with them too. However I'm glad I waited as so far this light looks to be a big fail.
> This looks like it was just down to really bad QA testing, and something as basic as a standard lithium battery not fitting in it should have been caught before it even went into production. Surefire's own information states that it's compatible with lithium AAA batteries so I believe that they will rectify this issue and probably end up replacing all the current ones sold (if the users contact them).
> 
> Now what I find more shocking than Surefire actually releasing this light without proper testing is the fact that some buyers are actually fine with this issue. I mean come on guys, this is a $60 keychain flashlight AND it's a Surefire, not some cheap Chinese brand.
> 
> I suggest that those who are actually crazy enough to sandpaper it down, first contact Surefire to complain and ask what they are going to do about it. If enough people complain then they'll have to take action. I actually believe that they'll make this right anyway even without a whole bunch of complaints but I think everyone should at least send them a quick mail.


I agree. This is my gripe with this light too. I can't accept that something from Surefire at this price point would pass QA when lithium batteries couldn't even fit nicely. Many other Chinese made keychain lights are doing better. I have a few Fenix and felt that I don't need anything more than that.


----------



## marinemaster

About the tint is great. I do not know of another AAA light that has the tint as good as this SF Titan. Is really towards neutral. Except maybe L3 L08 with Nichia 219 had a great tint but that light is unreliable it was on my keyring, I dropped it once and the L3 L08 never worked again.


----------



## run4jc

*Re: Yes, it's your father's Oldsmobile, AAA-size*



Al Thumbs said:


> I think this light is a dud. Here's why:
> 
> *Overpowered.* An AAA light is a near-field task light. It's not an expedition light, it's for taking out the trash, finding something under your car seat, and so on. 125 lumens is overkill for that kind of use. This light is designed to win a pissing contest. As for the lower level, you can get a 15-lumen light anywhere; six E01s for the price of one Surefire.
> 
> *Won't take an Energizer Lithium primary cell*. Dealbreaker! I like to give AAA lights as gifts, and I put the Energizers in them. This light won't accommodate the best primary cell available? That's a fatal flaw, not a design choice.
> 
> *Cool white tint.* This is where Surefire could have been bold! Introduce a neutral/warm light to its fans. But no, back to the pissing contest, where the best lumens are the most lumens.
> 
> *It's black!* Like a Model T Ford. The least imaginative color. It's a key-ring light, how about a little eye candy? Bright blue, bright red, emerald green! Stainless steel! Anything but another black flashlight, please.
> 
> Durability? Reliability? Remains to be seen. Will it be more reliable than an E01?
> 
> I am not put off by the price. I'll put up $69 for the first Zebralight AAA flashlight in a neutral tint. But the Titan offers nothing I need. I have to imagine there's a large base of Surefire who'll buy anything the company puts out; obviously, this thing is very popular, but if its name wasn't Surefire, it would be judged a dud.



Thoughtful post. I can't help but respectfully disagree with a few points.

"Overpowered" - look at my sig line - I'm a huge fan of Fenix and other 5mm lights and they have a place in the market. But this light replaced an E01 on my key ring. No, it won't run 40 hours or so on an alkaline, but it did run 8.5 one the included battery, in regulation. Mine reads 13.3 lumen output in my sphere - the E01 (new version) reads slightly less, and is angry blue until you tame it with the steel wool treatment (which robs perceived output.) Frankly, I enjoy the extra power, especially when I am wearing dress slacks. Now I don't have to carry an "additional light" - the 125 setting has proven useful to me many a time already, and I've had the light only a week or so. Oh, there are others (that I own) - the Thrunite Ti Ti and others, but this one has the beam profile thatI like.

"Won't take...." Granted, it's disturbing the level of inconsistency, but MINE DOES TAKE THAT CELL. I keep a supply of those for SHTF, but I don't use them normally. The supplied "Surealoop" or any of my Eneloops are fine by me.

"Cool White Tint" - yes, compared to a neutral Zebralight, for example, it is relatively cool. But the tint is not "cool" on mine - it's between cool and neutral, and I actually like the tint (and beam pattern of mine.)

"It's black" - well, that's personal preference. I happen to like the matte black finish of this light. My collection includes many Klarus Mi02, Fenix E01, Thrunite Ti and Thrunite Tube lights in various colors...don't know why when black is typically what ends up being carried.

"Durability? Reliability?" Who knows for sure. E01s are the cockroaches of the flashlight world. The Titan may not stand up to the abuse that many (including me) have put an E01 through, but my gut tells me it's going to be pretty darn reliable. And mine has been carried in my pocket with keys and change (and usually a Zebralight SC62w) for almost 2 weeks and it has yet to show even the slightest scratch. No doubt the ano is good. And then there's that Surefire warranty....

I am not a Surefire 'fan boy.' This is the first Surefire that has captured my attention in a quite while. I have 7 Zebralights, 3 HDS (with one on the way), a Spy 007, more Fenix, Klarus, Nitecore, and Thrunite than I can count, plus a bunch of other lights that I can't think of, but up to this point only 3 Surefires - an old 6P, E2E and G2. Vinh drop in in the 6P, but the other 2 are incan.

So you mention that it offers nothing you need - that's a great point and I totally respect that. I can't honestly say I "need" anything that it (or many of the other lights I own) offers, but it fills a nice niche for me and for others. This morning at 4:30 AM I took my dog out for a walk and just used the Titan. 15 lumen was 'plenty' for most of the walk and the 125 setting gave me around 50 feet of floody illumination that was useful and comforting. So while I didn't really need the Titan, it's nice that on a morning when I failed to drop my SC62w in my jeans pocket, the Titan filled in nicely. With my keys....always there. An E01 would have given some light, but the Titan "filled the need."

Hopefully Surefire will work out the troubling battery issues. And mine isn't perfect - it requires 2 handed operation (even after working on the threads and lubricating them), and the emitter is slightly off center, etc. But it takes all batteries so far, although mine has been alternating between a Sanyo white Eneloop and the included Surealoop.

Didn't mean for this post to run on so. But the beauty is that we can all vote with our wallets. Don't like the Titan? Don't buy it. Like it? Buy it. I like it - and there's another one as well as a Plus on order...


----------



## RobertMM

*Re: Yes, it's your father's Oldsmobile, AAA-size*

Well, don't buy it if you don't like it. If I get one that fits all cells, then great. But if I get one that's tight with some I'll happily mod it, because I live overseas and dealer warranties are hard to come by here, and sending the light to SF to "correct" the problem will cost a lot. 
Still hoping for a 15/125 AA model with a clip.


----------



## run4jc

Just reporting in - just received Panasonic Eneloop Pro batteries and they fit perfectly. Not even snug. I suppose it's the luck of the drawhttps://vimeo.com/126277821


----------



## recDNA

scout24 said:


> Should have mine tomorrow. Not terribly worried about the battery issue. What fits and works, fits and works. Tight is better than rattle...  I've dowel and sandpapered/dremeled more than a few E2e tubes to make 17670's fit, a little work here if needed won't be a dealbreaker. I'll know soon


Sure but with the "shim" in there sanding it out is problematic. This light lacks Surefire quality.


----------



## marinemaster

*Re: Yes, it's your father's Oldsmobile, AAA-size*



RobertMM said:


> Well, don't buy it if you don't like it. If I get one that fits all cells, then great. But if I get one that's tight with some I'll happily mod it, because I live overseas and dealer warranties are hard to come by here, and sending the light to SF to "correct" the problem will cost a lot.
> Still hoping for a 15/125 AA model with a clip.



1xAA SF light would be awesome.
Only thing is I hope is not longer than 3.5 inches or 4 inches at most.


----------



## Woods Walker

run4jc said:


> I suppose it's the luck of the draw



Does anyone here normally associate SF with "luck of the draw"? I have read reports of failures with Alkaline, Eneloop and L92. Worst still we have a report of parts coming out of the light. We have heard conspiracy theories about magic SF only AAA batteries and erroneous parts. Gosh this community can be so picky at times yet this is being glossed over like a wedding cake.

It's a debacle and we all know it. I will check back on this topic in a month or so to see if there is improvement.


----------



## kaichu dento

*Re: Yes, it's your father's Oldsmobile, AAA-size*



run4jc said:


> Thoughtful post. I can't help but respectfully disagree with a few points.
> 
> "Overpowered" - look at my sig line - I'm a huge fan of Fenix and other 5mm lights and they have a place in the market. But this light replaced an E01 on my key ring. No, it won't run 40 hours or so on an alkaline, but it did run 8.5 one the included battery, in regulation. Mine reads 13.3 lumen output in my sphere - the E01 (new version) reads slightly less, and is angry blue until you tame it with the steel wool treatment (which robs perceived output.) Frankly, I enjoy the extra power, especially when I am wearing dress slacks. Now I don't have to carry an "additional light" - the 125 setting has proven useful to me many a time already, and I've had the light only a week or so. Oh, there are others (that I own) - the Thrunite Ti Ti and others, but this one has the beam profile thatI like.
> 
> "Won't take...." Granted, it's disturbing the level of inconsistency, but MINE DOES TAKE THAT CELL. I keep a supply of those for SHTF, but I don't use them normally. The supplied "Surealoop" or any of my Eneloops are fine by me.
> 
> "Cool White Tint" - yes, compared to a neutral Zebralight, for example, it is relatively cool. But the tint is not "cool" on mine - it's between cool and neutral, and I actually like the tint (and beam pattern of mine.)
> 
> "It's black" - well, that's personal preference. I happen to like the matte black finish of this light. My collection includes many Klarus Mi02, Fenix E01, Thrunite Ti and Thrunite Tube lights in various colors...don't know why when black is typically what ends up being carried.
> 
> "Durability? Reliability?" Who knows for sure. E01s are the cockroaches of the flashlight world. The Titan may not stand up to the abuse that many (including me) have put an E01 through, but my gut tells me it's going to be pretty darn reliable. And mine has been carried in my pocket with keys and change (and usually a Zebralight SC62w) for almost 2 weeks and it has yet to show even the slightest scratch. No doubt the ano is good. And then there's that Surefire warranty....
> 
> I am not a Surefire 'fan boy.' This is the first Surefire that has captured my attention in a quite while. I have 7 Zebralights, 3 HDS (with one on the way), a Spy 007, more Fenix, Klarus, Nitecore, and Thrunite than I can count, plus a bunch of other lights that I can't think of, but up to this point only 3 Surefires - an old 6P, E2E and G2. Vinh drop in in the 6P, but the other 2 are incan.
> 
> So you mention that it offers nothing you need - that's a great point and I totally respect that. I can't honestly say I "need" anything that it (or many of the other lights I own) offers, but it fills a nice niche for me and for others. This morning at 4:30 AM I took my dog out for a walk and just used the Titan. 15 lumen was 'plenty' for most of the walk and the 125 setting gave me around 50 feet of floody illumination that was useful and comforting. So while I didn't really need the Titan, it's nice that on a morning when I failed to drop my SC62w in my jeans pocket, the Titan filled in nicely. With my keys....always there. An E01 would have given some light, but the Titan "filled the need."
> 
> Hopefully Surefire will work out the troubling battery issues. And mine isn't perfect - it requires 2 handed operation (even after working on the threads and lubricating them), and the emitter is slightly off center, etc. But it takes all batteries so far, although mine has been alternating between a Sanyo white Eneloop and the included Surealoop.
> 
> Didn't mean for this post to run on so. But the beauty is that we can all vote with our wallets. Don't like the Titan? Don't buy it. Like it? Buy it. I like it - and there's another one as well as a Plus on order...


Great post and well worth reading again.


----------



## recDNA

Woods Walker said:


> Does anyone here normally associate SF with "luck of the draw"? I have read reports of failures with Alkaline, Eneloop and L92. Worst still we have a report of parts coming out of the light. We have heard conspiracy theories about magic SF only AAA batteries and erroneous parts. Gosh this community can be so picky at times yet this is being glossed over like a wedding cake.
> 
> It's a debacle and we all know it. I will check back on this topic in a month or so to see if there is improvement.


Does the term tint lottery ring a bell? It has also always been luck of the draw re head color matching body color in any color ano but black.


----------



## PocketRocket

*Poof*


----------



## sld

Mine arrived yesterday. So far I'm pleased with it. Tried several batteries, energizer alkaline, energizer industrial alkaline & energizer ni/mh. One older, well used ni/mh was a little snug at the negative end where the wrap is somewhat beat up, all others fit well. No problem with one hand operation but its stiff enough I don't think I have to worry about loosing the bezel.


----------



## Stainz

Woods Walker said:


> Does anyone here normally associate SF with "luck of the draw"?



I recall my early 6PX Pro having the undocumented "Bump to change modes" feature (A sudden jar/impact would switch it from low to hi.). A new tailcap seems to have fixed that. Gotta admit... S-F has a great Warranty - and excellent customer service. I'll find out how it is on the Titan-A.

I already have my refund on my Amazon purchase, which was delivered Sunday USPS for a few cents less than $60. I still don't know if the number means anything - like a production number - but it's was A02606. B-J sent me one for ~$54 when they were back in stock for ~$54 shipped free - and inc a bag and keychain LED light - it arrived yesterday. It bears #A00437! The packaging tore when I tried to split the paper - oops - I'll keep this one. It had a black grease (conductive?) on the threads - and flickers a bit until it bottoms out. Smoother operating, but the same battery fit problem as the Amazon one. I believe that will require a larger flashlight, as the SS sleeve must be for thread support - it looks pretty thin there. A nice plus - both lights were what I would call neutral in color, with lots of close in coverage, a bit better there than my wife's new E05 - and brighter, too.

I had two L92 Energizer Ultimate Lithiums - one on it's way out (1.49V) and one pretty good (1.72V). I decided to remove the cover from one - revealing a sticky mess which citrus based Goo-B-Gone got off - and isopropyl alcohol removed it's goo. It fit easily! So, just spend $10 for a four pack, get the labels off, and you'll have four nude batteries which will fit! Of course, I did that to the nearly dead cell.... I put the good L92 back into the Altoid tin emergency kit's E01.


----------



## wacbzz

Does anyone have a Fenix LD02 to compare this to?


----------



## Heron

125 lm for 45 hrs is good off one aaa!!!


----------



## run4jc

Heron said:


> 125 lm for 45 hrs is good off one aaa!!!



?? More like 45 minutes....it'll go 8.5 hours on low.


----------



## Stainz

I smoothed my Titan-A's 'action' by cleaning the threads and then applying a dot of LGB #51010 Graphite Lubricant at four points around the tailcap's thread start. Twisting the parts together a time or two spreads the conductive paste lube evenly. My newest Titan-A is smooth turning - easily a 'one-hander' now - and no more flicker just before it switches on. Lehmann Gross Bahn makes outdoor model trains and the conductive paste, which reportedly contains some silver, is designed to enhance rail and catenary conductivity in outdoor applications. I've used it on other flashlights threads and it stays put rather than wears/falls off like powdered graphite. I used it on my back deck mounted solid brass G-scale track joiners at my old home. I moved 7/13 and took up said track after over ten years outdoors - and the lube was still there! There must be a cheaper/easier to find version of this conductive paste. Mine came in a poly tube containing ~2 oz.

OT - I am a G-scale model train enthusiast - mainly German-made LGB trains. Their logo is a meter gauge 0-4-0 Austrian steam switcher called a 'Stainz', thus my handle. Oddly, the first use I made of white LEDs was in a passenger car for interior lighting, while the first use of a white LED in a train was as a headlamp on a Bachman loco.

Stainz


----------



## RI Chevy

Just be cautious for your O-rings to be sure that your lubricant doesn't deteriorate the rubber.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

I just got a Titan-A, 25XX serial number. Beam is slightly greenish, especially on low, but well within my tolerances. Smooth twisty action, just the right amount of resistance. Nice wide flood beam and low is plenty bright for night navigation while keeping the eyes dark adapted.

Haven't tried the laundry list of AAA's yet, used some Eveready NH12 Chinese rechargeable NiMH cells while charging the included SureFire battery.

Nice nightstand light for finding the big light which has rolled down onto the floor. Might start carrying the Titan-A instead of the Fenix E01 for hotels, a small light is easier to find than a light switch when you've been through the timezones. Still, I'd rather leave behind the E01 at the much lower price if I misplace the light. Stuff does just disappear when you travel, sometimes it surfaces a year later in a coat zipper pocket. And, sometimes not... :sigh:

As others here have observed, it would be great to have an AA version of these lights.


----------



## archimedes

Anyone here that got multiples, and has calipers ... ?

Would be very interested to hear the variance on minimum inner diameter.

Big difference in my mind between solely cosmetic issues, like anodize color (mis-)match ... issues with minimal to moderate functional concerns, like emitter centering or tint ... and issues with major functional problems, like fitment problems with standard batteries *of the type it is designed to use*.

I can imagine lots of CPF'rs might not care about imperfect anodizing for a keyring torch. I can suppose that many CPF'rs might be willing to accept a less than perfectly centered emitter or a suboptimal tint.

But batteries that don't fit for a "utility flashlight" ? Really ? Peeling off wrappers ? Contact sleeves being pulled out of the tube ? Using pliers to change cells ? Ummm, no. :shakehead

This isn't some custom art-piece made from exotic materials that needs an esoteric battery, and which will never stray more than 10 feet from a display shelf.


----------



## DimmerD

Just heard back from LA PoliceGear about my Titan-b Plus, they said the manufacturer is supposed to be shipping them in late May.


----------



## ecallahan

Received mine a few hours ago from Battey Junction. Was hoping it was 'updated' to fit lithium. That was the first battery I tried. It was snug but I didn't worry much because 1/4 inch was still showing. Wasn't thinking because of course when I screwed the head on it pushed the battery all the way in. I had a heck of a time getting it back out, destroyed the battery but it is out. Bummer for me because I really wanted to use lithium. Guess I will go with NiMH or alkaline. Tint tends to green but isn't too bad. After cleaning the threads and a little Nyogel I have no problem turning one handed. Nice light, slight ding from me on the slight green tint, and a little upsetting to me that a lithium doesn't fit but that isn't enough for me to sell it. I'll stick with fresh alkalines for primaries. Thought I would never put one in a flashlight again.

Edit to add a pic of my emitter/ reflector:







Very much off center but does not affect beam quality from what I can tell.


----------



## Gadgetman7

I'd handled three so far. My first one was fine. One was tight but works okay and one is on its way back to Surefire. I love Surefire but this QC is a black eye for them, especially on their first real mass market knife. I'm not really upset, more aggravated.


----------



## FlashKat

Late May of 2015 or 2016


DimmerD said:


> Just heard back from LA PoliceGear about my Titan-b Plus, they said the manufacturer is supposed to be shipping them in late May.


----------



## ForrestChump

I was just getting over my sour SF faze after the the 3 non working E1DL lights that I received after "rigorous testing". It has been confirmed that the issue ( flickering on low ) has been addressed and fixed months ago ( I pushed hard on that all the way up to engineering ). I was just happily searching the net for E1DL prices. This light was of interest as well, ( "cool, looks like there are a lot of posts, let me check it out, ..." ) Even though @ Shot show I managed to render a display model inoperable by simply twisting it on. It was removed from the display area.

1) Crooked LEDs

2)* BATERRIES DONT FIT*

3) bad / gritty threading 

4) 2 handed operation

5) bad ano 

6) Green tint, ( I know I know ) still unacceptable IMO.

7)* PARTS COMING OUT OF THE LIGHT*.......... 

8) Flicker while turning on

and my own observation, your using reusable rechargeable cells, would Surefire have to shutter the doors if they spent the extra penny per light to put in a spring that isn't clipped with wire cutters that turns into a small cell stabber device?

And thats just the observation from *this single page.*

*UNACCEPTABLE.* *PERIOD.* 

"Titan’s durable yet elegant body is precision machined from strong, lightweight aerospace aluminum and further protected by a hard-anodized finish that meets high military specifications. And its head is topped off by a coated, virtually indestructible polycarbonate window that also optimizes light output. The rugged, one-of-a-kind Titan was built to take on the elements and the rigors of modern-day life. It may just be the last keychain light you’ll ever own."

"Competitively priced" @ $60.00

This light was pushed out just so SF could deliver something from Shot that was in *JANURAY*. They have delivered nothing with this light except lack of confidence in there products and the additional bonus of compromising the integrity of their company.

The packaging looks good. So they got that going for them, which is nice.





wacbzz said:


> Does anyone have a Fenix LD02 to compare this to?




Im going to REI right now to get one ( really ) . I don't have a Titan to compare it to, but based solely on the feedback of CPF, it is a far superior offering at half the price.

I'll let you know if any ''parts fall out.'' :shakehead


----------



## tygger

Just received my Titan-A and I'm quite disappointed.  The tint is puke green and other batteries are extremely tight (alkaline, L92). I was very excited about this light and expected more from Surefire. Honestly I haven't seen a tint this bad in years. Hopefully they'll come out with an improved AA version in the future.


----------



## wacbzz

ForrestChump said:


> Im going to REI right now to get one ( really ) . I don't have a Titan to compare it to, but based solely on the feedback of CPF, it is a far superior offering at half the price.
> 
> I'll let you know if any ''parts fall out.'' :shakehead



I have an LD02. I happened to be in REI the day they put them on the shelf. At the time, all that seemed important to me was the fact that it was a AAA clicky. Since that time, I've grown to love everything about the light - and I mean everything. Some complained that when on high, after 3 minutes, it would (and does) drop down to medium. The output is M-L-H and it is a reverse clicky. But in the end, it's still a clicky. And it runs on Lithium primary AAA batteries that fit perfectly. You will find no parts that fall out or come out of the light.

My purpose for posting the question originally was to try to figure out how this new SF endeavor was different than any other AAA twisty light. Of the twisty variety, there are many. I was potentially looking for something different, something that would make me want to go back to having a twisty AAA light.

This thread has thoroughly put that thought out of my mind now.  I'm not bashing SF in any way. I love the two SF lights that I have left (that I haven't had to sell). But for me, after reading this thread, coupled with the fact that I'd take a clicky over a twisty any day of any month of any year, I know that this is not a light that I would purchase. Besides, what's the real eyeball difference between 125 lumens and 100?


----------



## ForrestChump

tygger said:


> Just received my Titan-A and I'm quite disappointed.  The tint is puke green and other batteries are extremely tight (alkaline, L92). I was very excited about this light and expected more from Surefire. Honestly I haven't seen a tint this bad in years. Hopefully they'll come out with an improved AA version in the future.



I feel your pain brother. X3

I now have an LD02 in my possession and can confirm included battery fits, a Duracell fits, and an Energizer Lithium fits. I will also note there is green in the beam. This is nearly gone at the 100 lumen output. *To maintain thread integrity, I will post a review of the LD02 in a different thread and include a link here.* From what I have observed from my half hour old LD02 the fit and finish is superior including the LED optic, anodizing, and overall quality of the interior design. The LED is not perfectly center and this is only evident when white wall obsessing. The optic however appears flawless and of high quality. In my backyard I find both the tint, color and output to be very usable. For the record, the Fenix I have is a sample size of 1, and I will be comparing the points mentioned above by only what I have observed in this thread, and my experience handling a Titan, which literally stopped working in my hands.




wacbzz said:


> I have an LD02. I happened to be in REI the day they put them on the shelf. At the time, all that seemed important to me was the fact that it was a AAA clicky. Since that time, I've grown to love everything about the light - and I mean everything. *Some complained that when on high, after 3 minutes, it would (and does) drop down to medium.* The output is M-L-H and it is a reverse clicky. But in the end, it's still a clicky. And it runs on Lithium primary AAA batteries that fit perfectly. You will find no parts that fall out or come out of the light.
> 
> My purpose for posting the question originally was to try to figure out how this new SF endeavor was different than any other AAA twisty light. Of the twisty variety, there are many. I was potentially looking for something different, something that would make me want to go back to having a twisty AAA light.
> 
> This thread has thoroughly put that thought out of my mind now.  I'm not bashing SF in any way. I love the two SF lights that I have left (that I haven't had to sell). But for me, after reading this thread, coupled with the fact that I'd take a clicky over a twisty any day of any month of any year, I know that this is not a light that I would purchase. Besides, what's the real eyeball difference between 125 lumens and 100?



The bold part is disappointing if this is true with lithium cells and if it does drop all the way to medium. As mentioned above, I will limit any other mentions of the LD02 as this is a Titan thread and don't want to over do it. Thanks for sharing though, this is my first Fenix outside an E01 and I am so far pleased with what I am holding. I paid top retail $37 with tax, 2 year warranty after which you pay for parts. I can also return it to REI at any time within the first year for any reason.

UPDATE X 2: The bold is true, dropped to medium on a lithium. While somewhat disappointing, I can see how this might make sense as I frequently use a light for a few minutes at a time. I noticed its rated with a runtime for Alkaline and Eneloops without mention of a drop down to medium. This is weaksauce and from a glance at the specs, misleading. Also the clip sucks. UPDATE 2: Step down with Alkaline Duracell to medium. Fail in the stated runtime department. This thing gets hot! Good pocket warmer. All other updates / reviews will be in a separate thread.


----------



## wacbzz

ForrestChump said:


> UPDATE: The bold is true, dropped to medium. While somewhat disappointing, I can see how this might make sense as I frequently use a light for a few minutes at a time. I noticed its rated with a runtime for Alkaline and Eneloops *without mention of a drop down to medium*. This is weaksauce and from a glance at the specs, misleading. Also the clip sucks.



That seems odd; the "instruction manual" that came with my LD02 _very clearly_ states that the light will drop down to medium after "about" 3 minutes. It further states that the listed runtime on high is an accumulated time. The absolutely great thing about a reverse clicky, and for this light, is that when the light does go down to medium, all you have to do is click twice and you're back to high. Besides, who really uses a AAA light for more than three minutes at a time anyway?

Please post a link when you do your review. :thumbsup:


----------



## ForrestChump

wacbzz said:


> That seems odd; the "instruction manual" that came with my LD02 _very clearly_ states that the light will drop down to medium after "about" 3 minutes. It further states that the listed runtime on high is an accumulated time. The absolutely great thing about a reverse clicky, and for this light, is that when the light does go down to medium, all you have to do is click twice and you're back to high. Besides, who really uses a AAA light for more than three minutes at a time anyway?
> 
> Please post a link when you do your review. :thumbsup:



Ahhh, I should have emphasized "glance" as - a quick look at the package.... Will post a link tomorrow... getting late. That reminds me, I should probably pull the LD02 out of the 6FT of water its in, been in there about an hour, but not before my customary 100 submerged clicks.


----------



## DimmerD

FlashKat said:


> Late May of 2015 or 2016



LOL true that!!!


----------



## marinemaster

Your LD02 stepping down after 3 minutes reminds me of a mobile phone carrier in US where you have 10000 MB of data at 4G speeds but after 1000 MB they throttle you to 2G speeds......apparently Fenix is using the same logic....


----------



## wacbzz

Apparently, all the mobile phone carriers in the US use the same logic.

Sorry that I derailed this thread with the LD02 comparison talk. 

_Don't argue about the difficulties. The difficulties will argue for themselves._ - Winston Churchill


----------



## doctordun

With this many issues with the Titan A, I am considering canceling my order for the Titan Plus.


----------



## archimedes

wacbzz said:


> ....
> You will find no parts that fall out or come out of the light....



Just added this to my personal list for "Recommend me a flashlight" criteria [emoji106]

Now *that's* what I'm looking for in quality control ! (lol)


----------



## ForrestChump

wacbzz said:


> Apparently, all the mobile phone carriers in the US use the same logic.
> 
> Sorry that I derailed this thread with the LD02 comparison talk.
> 
> _Don't argue about the difficulties. The difficulties will argue for themselves._ - Winston Churchill



I concur. I didn't help either. Its's not bad mentioning it in comparison, but we should save the posts that _only_ mention the LD02 to a different thread.



doctordun said:


> With this many issues with the Titan A, I am considering canceling my order for the Titan Plus.





archimedes said:


> Just added this to my personal list for "Recommend me a flashlight" criteria [emoji106]
> 
> Now *that's* what I'm looking for in quality control ! (lol)



I think we may have misunderstood this light. I believe they are trying to sell it as a learning kit so depending on how you put it together, there will be slight variations from light to light:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZhSiSqsAQQ



wacbzz said:


> That seems odd; the "instruction manual" that came with my LD02 _very clearly_ states that the light will drop down to medium after "about" 3 minutes. It further states that the listed runtime on high is an accumulated time. The absolutely great thing about a reverse clicky, and for this light, is that when the light does go down to medium, all you have to do is click twice and you're back to high. Besides, who really uses a AAA light for more than three minutes at a time anyway?
> 
> Please post a link when you do your review. :thumbsup:



Apologies for anyone possibly looking forward to a review. I was just not digging the LD02 so I don't feel it fair to do so. There wasn't anything that struck me about the design other than the cell format. It's waterproof, fits cells, and has no parts falling out.

Buy an HDS.


----------



## LetThereBeLight!

ForrestChump said:


> I was just getting over my sour SF faze after the the 3 non working E1DL lights that I received after "rigorous testing". It has been confirmed that the issue ( flickering on low ) has been addressed and fixed months ago ( I pushed hard on that all the way up to engineering ). I was just happily searching the net for E1DL prices. This light was of interest as well, ( "cool, looks like there are a lot of posts, let me check it out, ..." ) Even though @ Shot show I managed to render a display model inoperable by simply twisting it on. It was removed from the display area.
> 
> 1) Crooked LEDs
> 
> 2)* BATERRIES DONT FIT*
> 
> 3) bad / gritty threading
> 
> 4) 2 handed operation
> 
> 5) bad ano
> 
> 6) Green tint, ( I know I know ) still unacceptable IMO.
> 
> 7)* PARTS COMING OUT OF THE LIGHT*..........
> 
> 8) Flicker while turning on
> 
> and my own observation, your using reusable rechargeable cells, would Surefire have to shutter the doors if they spent the extra penny per light to put in a spring that isn't clipped with wire cutters that turns into a small cell stabber device?
> 
> And thats just the observation from *this single page.*
> 
> *UNACCEPTABLE.* *PERIOD.*
> 
> "Titan’s durable yet elegant body is precision machined from strong, lightweight aerospace aluminum and further protected by a hard-anodized finish that meets high military specifications. And its head is topped off by a coated, virtually indestructible polycarbonate window that also optimizes light output. The rugged, one-of-a-kind Titan was built to take on the elements and the rigors of modern-day life. It may just be the last keychain light you’ll ever own."
> 
> "Competitively priced" @ $60.00
> 
> This light was pushed out just so SF could deliver something from Shot that was in *JANURAY*. They have delivered nothing with this light except lack of confidence in there products and the additional bonus of compromising the integrity of their company.
> 
> The packaging looks good. So they got that going for them, which is nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im going to REI right now to get one ( really ) . I don't have a Titan to compare it to, but based solely on the feedback of CPF, it is a far superior offering at half the price.
> 
> I'll let you know if any ''parts fall out.'' :shakehead



Check out the brighter D25AAA: taken outside with a Kirkland AAA (rated best battery by Consumer Reports) it lit up my friend's house, yard, and the top of a tall tree. Get the newer clip and you'll appreciate it's small size and magnet.


----------



## Stainz

A locally-owned sporting goods/outdoor retailer I visited today has them on a pegboard display for $65. Mine is decent now - Ill keep it (Amazon refunded the first one!). Oddly, the second one (from B-J) is a lower number and was just re-stocked, and had a black-ish grey goo on it's threads. It was smoother than the earlier one - and didn't blink upon turning it. After cleaning it and replacing the lube with a plastic-friendly outdoor rated model train conductive paste, actually a toothpick dot applied at four spots on the periphery of the thread entry, it is smother still than it was. Oddly, it looks like the lube that I cleaned off of mine, making me wonder if they tried such a conductive lube on the latter deliveries? In any case, it works well, save the battery fit problem. Both of mine were centered emitters with a white output,

I have to wonder how they can 'patch' the battery fit problem. I still think that the SS sleeve is placed under the threaded input to the battery holder to give strength against tube flattening there, as the thread valleys don't leave much metal to support that part of the battery holder. It may take thicker castings or blanks. I bet the 300 L version will be delayed beyond May (of this year!) by a bit. Nt one of their finer offerings.

Stainz


----------



## ForrestChump

LetThereBeLight! said:


> Check out the brighter D25AAA: taken outside with a Kirkland AAA (rated best battery by Consumer Reports) it lit up my friend's house, yard, and the top of a tall tree. Get the newer clip and you'll appreciate it's small size and magnet.



What got me interested was the fact that the Titan supposedly was a CPF grade USA made AAA. But after meeting the kind & generous folks @ Shot show / Fenix / Klarus / Olight / Nextorch / Armytec / 4 Sevens ect.... It opened my eyes to the true passion these companies have for their products and their customers. Hence the LD02 purchase. ( If you like that light get it, it just wasn't me ). That experience softened my USA fanboyism enough to look around. And after looking and in regards to SF, Im noticing superior product.

So for the short term I consider my AAA endeavor closed for the time being. I''ll also try to reframe from posting in this thread if I have nothing constructive to add. CPF really stepped up here and called this light out for what it is. No need for passionate Forrest posts. You guys got it covered.

SF makes some AWESOME product and even though in most of my older posts Im pretty passionate about their shortcomings - it's because it pains me to see all this nonsense with QC and in my direct experience over and over and over. Before that, after several purchases ( after I completely waited the initial lemon runs out - tap to low, no second spring, bad tailcaps, flickering. DOA ect ), I was impressed and wanted to branch out more but the more SF's I bought, the more it became completely clear that they are now a hit or miss company and as an enthusiast I find it disappointing to the point of almost being insulting. They have such talent and passion behind some of their designs it urks me to see them pushed out the pipe without care and often times unfunctional. The fact of the matter is when ( often if ) production time comes for a new light you have to wait out the lemons. This isn't Apple, where they are on the bleeding edge of impossibly thin tolerances and functional art producing a machine that does millions of things and is expected to do them flawlessly. These are FLASHLIGHTS. YOU TWIST THE THING ON AND OFF, YOU CLICK A BUTTON. The fact is a healthy portion of these lights and other models are arriving defective and unreliable, and convincing ourselves of anything else is plain delusional. Remember, they cater to our Police and Military as well. I want those guys having the best because first and foremost their safety depends on it and second the tax payer is paying nothing less than top dollar. The insane MSRP is simply there to insure that happens. That they are getting a "deal" when the buy 5,000 units.....

*"SureFire, the tactical technology company**®**, manufactures illumination tools that are powerful, compact, rugged and reliable. Our flashlights produce optimal beams — no dark holes, rings, hot spots, or shadows. When you own a SureFire flashlight, you own the best."
*


----------



## pjandyho

ForrestChump said:


> What got me interested was the fact that the Titan supposedly was a CPF grade USA made AAA. But after meeting the kind & generous folks @ Shot show / Fenix / Klarus / Olight / Nextorch / Armytec / 4 Sevens ect.... It opened my eyes to the true passion these companies have for their products and their customers. Hence the LD02 purchase. ( If you like that light get it, it just wasn't me ). That experience softened my USA fanboyism enough to look around. And after looking and in regards to SF, Im noticing superior product.
> 
> So for the short term I consider my AAA endeavor closed for the time being. I''ll also try to reframe from posting in this thread if I have nothing constructive to add. CPF really stepped up here and called this light out for what it is. No need for passionate Forrest posts. You guys got it covered.
> 
> SF makes some AWESOME product and even though in most of my older posts Im pretty passionate about their shortcomings - it's because it pains me to see all this nonsense with QC and in my direct experience over and over and over. Before that, after several purchases ( after I completely waited the initial lemon runs out - tap to low, no second spring, bad tailcaps, flickering. DOA ect ), I was impressed and wanted to branch out more but the more SF's I bought, the more it became completely clear that they are now a hit or miss company and as an enthusiast I find it disappointing to the point of almost being insulting. They have such talent and passion behind some of their designs it urks me to see them pushed out the pipe without care and often times unfunctional. The fact of the matter is when ( often if ) production time comes for a new light you have to wait out the lemons. This isn't Apple, where they are on the bleeding edge of impossibly thin tolerances and functional art producing a machine that does millions of things and is expected to do them flawlessly. These are FLASHLIGHTS. YOU TWIST THE THING ON AND OFF, YOU CLICK A BUTTON. The fact is a healthy portion of these lights and other models are arriving defective and unreliable, and convincing ourselves of anything else is plain delusional. Remember, they cater to our Police and Military as well. I want those guys having the best because first and foremost their safety depends on it and second the tax payer is paying nothing less than top dollar. The insane MSRP is simply there to insure that happens. That they are getting a "deal" when the buy 5,000 units.....
> 
> *"SureFire, the tactical technology company**®**, manufactures illumination tools that are powerful, compact, rugged and reliable. Our flashlights produce optimal beams — no dark holes, rings, hot spots, or shadows. When you own a SureFire flashlight, you own the best."
> *


Wow! That just about covered everything that I wanted to say! Thanks for taking the time to pen your thoughts here! I had refrained from saying anything much for worry of antagonizing some other fans here, but you totally nailed it for me. I have been a huge fan of SF for some of you who are not aware. There was a period of time where I purchased solely SF lights and nothing else. If I am not wrong, SF had been taking a dive in their design and reliability ever since Paul Kim left the company. Many times I have gotten lights that are problematic. My R1 Lawman could be a lemon and I encountered problem after problem with it, even after sending it to SF for repair.

My E2DL would always start up in low output after putting it aside for a week or two. It would behave just like an HID light and turning brighter gradually until the promised 500 lumens. Should a combat and tactical even behave this way? At times it would even change output no matter how many times I clicked on the switch.

My 6PX and G2X from the early production run has been none other than crap. SF sent me in total 3 new tail caps each and the problem hasn't been resolved.

Then we have the consistent puke green tint from model to model, and batch to batch when Chinese manufacturers are offering much nicer and more neutral tints, including the offering for neutral white, warm white, and high CRI.

Now all these problems I read here with their AAA lights.

So, I hope SF better buck up before they start loosing all their loyal customers.


----------



## run4jc

@ForrestChump - ^thoughtful post (I didn't quote just to keep my post short). As stated in a previous post, I am not a Surefire "fanboy" but I DO enjoy finding American made products that are considered the 'best.' Of course CPF has members all over the world - some of these members in countries other than the US probably enjoy nationalistic pride in seeing products made in their country receiving accolades.

I have high hopes that the bugs will be worked out and the Titan will enjoy a long run without problems and with high praise. I am fortunate - my Titan takes all batteries. My only beef with it is the fact that it requires 2 hands to operate. 

It did remind me that I have a first run Prometheus (Dark Sucks) Beta QR. That's an awesome keyring light, that INCLUDES the awesome quick release key ring. It's 'only' 60 lumen, but it's that gorgeous Nichia 219 60 lumen - if you like the tint of the Nichia (neutral, slightly rose colored), you'll love this one. And it's $59. We all know that Dark Sucks is an American company, but I think Jason has the Betas manufactured for him China (??)

My original has remained a shelf queen - just seemed like the thing to do since it's a first run. But this morning I decided to hook 'er up to the key ring. Here's a photo of the two side by side as well as a beam shot (sorry - quick iPhone pics...) I also ordered a copper version this morning since it has 3 modes, including a 1 lumen low and an ever-so-slightly higher high (85 versus 60)









I prefer the beam profile of the Titan - as has been mentioned here multiple times, the larger, more floody beam seems better suited for close work. It is also twice as bright as the Beta, but the extra throw of the Beta tricks the mind into slightly negating the difference. Oh, and the twisty on the Beta is BUTTER smooth and absolutely one hand easy.

But back to the Surefire. I do hope they work it out. My order for another Titan A plus a Titan B from "a dealer out west" will likely be cancelled until the bugs all get worked out, but I'm satisfied with the one I have and it will see time in the rotation.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

Just tried a couple more unused AAA's from the drawer in my Titan-A. An alkaline Duracell with Chinese writing on it fit fine. However, a lithium e2 Energizer was snug and took some effort with needle nose pliers to get back out. 

Happy with the light otherwise but the battery issues need to be addressed since the light is claimed to be compatible with NiMH's, alkalines and lithium primaries.


----------



## night.hoodie

I just wanted to comment on something mentioned that is probably OT, but what the heck. I'll try to swing around to my disappointment with Surefire's AAA offerings. 

I have 180ed on the Fenix 3-min step down on high seen in their models. At first, I was sour at the loss of total control. Now, I think it is a clever power-saving feature I'd like to see more of in various forms (say, 10 min step-down). I am surprised that any would assume there to be a solid consensus at CPF on the step-down as annoying and unwanted, if any do or if there is one. Fenix doesn't do anything arbitrarily, and unlike, say, Apple, doesn't let competing design goals mess with the function of the product (e.g. iPad 3 30-pin connector will not stay connected to charge the device because Sir Ive thought the new slopped-form introduced in that model was more important than being able to charge the battery or sync the device, even though that sloped design never had any purpose... solved by introducing the Lightning connector in the next revision that was released early.). Rarely is there perfection, but hopefully as products mature there is a point where they get really good.

Surefire isn't brain dead, and proved it when they noticed that single-cell AAA lights are increasingly popular, and rushed a product to market to take advantage. But that's kind of setting the bar pretty low for a company. Fenix has seemingly perfected a lot of things in their models... but is the actual market demand any sort of mirror image of their catalogue? Is it possible they are developing too many models that less will be interested in, and not enough models that would sell at a higher rate? I don't have the books or knowledge to interpret them to know if Fenix product lines developed naturally due to market pressures or because there is some mad man flashlight-smithy perfectionist just going nuts there. But it seems to me the more efficient LED becomes, the better battery tech gets, the better any tech that ever was gets, it gets smaller, cheaper... and the companies that notice that LEDs and power needs are getting smaller and can quickly develop and get to market this smaller product that does more than the older bigger product will benefit in a way that is distinct from the company that actually perfects the product before getting it to market, and allows the merits of the superior product to eventually overcome its late market introduction. 

Regarding my disappointment with the Titan, I gratefully ditto ForrestChump's posts. I can add that I am blown away, simply astounded, by the deficit of decent mass produced single-cell AA/AAA lights, considering this massive market I seem to think exists for these things. How many really decent ones are there? A handful. The market could sustain dozens, host a very wide range of prices, and I don't see any large manufacturer really noticing... they're all sort of peppering, hedging, with their model ranges... which is smart if you're blind. Why don't they see this market seriously? idk


----------



## AVService

I have also been waiting and watching this thread in hopes that this new Titan could somehow bring new things to the table .
I realize the Titan B just might be that light with output alone but I too am waiving off on this first run of Titan as they just don't seem as compelling as I hoped.

I did just get Streamlights new ProTac AAA light and am pretty satisfied with it,they also build a rugged dependable light and along the lines of SF in general do not compete outright on output alone and instead try to offer something unique or a little more solid than the competition.

I don't want to Hijack this any more than I already have but I got 2-Protac for the price of a Titan and they both accept any battery I have tried so far.have nice solid clips AND they have a Momentary Forward Click switch which is by far my preference and almost completely unavailable in an AAA light too.Add to that the 10 tap programming and solid build and they are a winner for me.

Kind of like a Super Microstream and that is not a bad thing for sure!


----------



## ForrestChump

Thanks @ RJ & PJ. I think there are several observations you made that deserve mention and are in spirit and related to what we are seeing here with the Surefire Titan. I also think if someone in the right chair reads it, it just may inspire them to make some changes. Perhaps those changes can start with the Titan? *The below quotes have been edited by ME for illustrating a point:*



pjandyho said:


> Wow! That just about covered everything that I wanted to say! *I had refrained from saying anything much for worry of antagonizing some other fans here, but you totally nailed it for me. **If I am not wrong, SF had been taking a dive in their design and reliability ever since Paul Kim left the company. *So, I hope SF better buck up before they start loosing all their loyal customers.



What I like best about this thread is people are for the most part calling a spade a spade, but as to what you mentioned above, I believe you are not the only one reserved in your opinion by a long shot. I'd like to remind everyone that CPF is a Forum; 1) "a place, meeting, or medium where ideas and views on a particular issue can be exchanged."

We are all enthusiasts regardless of where we prefer our lights to be manufactured. As long as we stay on topic and it is in the spirit of the thread there shouldn't be anyone who feels like they can't air their opinion on the Titan here provided we all follow the forum rules. I respect this thread as it appears people are taking an honest look from a legendary company and simply stating their findings. This thing is a rushed out lemon that had *5 months to be refined before launch* yet appears to be exactly what I observed @ Shot Show - a non functioning light. There is no way around it. I don't find "World Class Warranty" a remedy to this problem. The best warranty is the one you don't have to use. So I would encourage folks to take a more honest approach in their assessment rather than repeating what an excellent ghost writer was paid to write. Constructive criticism and "voting with your wallet" are what implements change, not regurgitating copy write.

*PAUL KIM* - Comparable to the Steve Jobs of Surefire. *And if I am not mistaken,* moved to the USA from overseas. ( Stay with me here ). I find it humorous that as much as we love our “USA!” Surefires their glory days and reputation for reliability were established in large part by the undeniable passion and lack of compromise by Mr. Kim himself. *Who is unarguably a genius, and quite possibly the most established Flashlight engineer in the world. It just wasn't "USA!" that made Surefire great, it was the collective sharing and implementation of ideas from people around the world and of different back rounds that directly contributed to the groundbreaking products that made Surefire the empire it is struggling to still be today. The USA simply made that possible ( which should not be overlooked ), which is one of the many things that makes it awesome.* Just something to ponder before you gloss over a lemon just cause it was manufactured in your home country. And this is coming from someone who only owns 1 light.... an HDS. I believe I want a second 2 cell brother for my HDS and I think that just might have to be nothing short of a PK2……



run4jc said:


> @ForrestChump - *I DO enjoy finding American made products that are considered the 'best.'* Of course CPF has members all over the world - some of these members in countries other than the US probably enjoy nationalistic pride in seeing products made in their country receiving accolades. We all know that Dark Sucks is an American company, *but I think Jason has the Betas manufactured for him China* (??)



I love finding USA made lights that are the best, and as mentioned above thats why the single light I own is an HDS. Who sources components overseas simply because they are of the highest quality and financially realistic, they also don’t claim USA! made even though they technically can state they are produced in the USA. That's called integrity. However I am also a knife enthusiast. ( Follow me here ) Call any major USA knife dealer and ask them what is the best production folder you can get for under $100, $200, $300? I’ll bet you my paycheck ( ha, you loose either way ; ) that 9 out of 10 times it will be from a USA company called Spyderco and in relation to fit and finish their Taichung Taiwan folders are likely the best in that price point. ( Sure your going to get the recommend for the PM2 & Manix 2 - Golden Colorado - excellent product ) but in large you will find that Taichung will be mentioned the most. This is because there is a factory there that produces collaborative production models with tolerances so tight, it’s (nearly?) impossible to replicate anywhere else in the world at a non custom price point. Even under that $300 end they are said to produce knives so close to perfect they rival that of the original USA produced and designed folder. Spyderco actually pays _more_ to ship USA materials to Taichung to produce select models. Sal Glesser himself suggested they open up to produce folders for other companies as to not have all their eggs in one basket, which the factory politely declined. The only logical assumption I can make is this was to insure that they can delegate there efforts into providing Spyderco the best production folder possible. They did that and then some. Talk about pride in your product? They bet their very lively hoods on it.


*In closing, this is not a post about USA vs CHINA vs TAICHUNG vs RUSSIA vs CANADA VS WHATEVER.*
We as hobbyists and enthusiast have an obligation, a responsibility, to call a spade a spade but also give credit where credit is due, and not make purchases and gloss over lemons solely on the country of manufacture or the label it carries. We cut ourselves short by doing so and it inhibits companies to strive to innovate and make a reliable, quality product. I believe that is what we are seeing here in part with the Titan. We are better served to simply state the facts and hold no loyalties to any company, but base our judgments on what we have in our hands and how it performs. Anything short of that and we are simply doing a disservice to ourselves our passion and our wallets.


----------



## run4jc

ForrestChump said:


> I love finding USA made lights that are the best....
> 
> *In closing, this is not a post about USA vs CHINA vs TAICHUNG vs RUSSIA vs CANADA VS WHATEVER.*
> We as hobbyists and enthusiast have an obligation, a responsibility, to call a spade a spade but also give credit where credit is do. And not make purchases and gloss over lemons solely on the country of manufacture or the label it carries. We cut ourselves short by doing so and it inhibits companies to strive to innovate and make a reliable, quality product. I believe that is what we are seeing here in part with the Titan. We are better served to simply state the facts and hold no loyalties to any company, but base our judgments on what we have in our hands and how it performs. Anything short of that and we are simply doing a disservice to ourselves our passion and our wallets.



FC - I get that for sure. I've worked in the technology industries - both consumer and industrial - for the better part of 35 years, and manufacturing of complex goods (yes, you can even call a flashlight a complex product) involves sourcing components globally. 2 years ago I left the corporate world to teach international business at a 'little university' nearby, and have become even more acquainted with the complex supply chain that is required for so many products that we consider ubiquitous.

Mine certainly wasn't a country versus country post. There are more China manufactured lights in my possession than anything else, and as you mention, the HDS (I have 3 with 1 more on the way) lights I own have components from 'all over.' Heck, I suppose even my Spy 007 has non-USA parts in it. The Macbook Air I'm typing on now was designed in Cali, then manufactured and shipped direct from China. I'm okay with that, too. Same with the multiple iPhones and iPads in my house

So I agree. And I can agree yet still be happy when a US company provides me with a US made product that serves my needs.

Sorry, I didn't meant to derail this thread....and I still like my Titan.


----------



## ForrestChump

Didn't take you post as a vs vs vs thing.  Pretty much everything we have is in some part sourced outside of our country. If magically tomorrow it wasn't. Total Collapse. Period. Then we can really put our lights to the test......... It reminds me of a super low budget movie I saw long ago. People protesting drilling of oil at a press conference. The CEO said anyone who has a problem with him can chase him down on a bicycle.


I think your post relative to the thread, and I also hope my post didn't derail ( Im sure I will know if it did, but I wrote it specifically with the quality of the Titan in mind with some outside observations that I thought would clarify why it might be what it is. ) 

*Everyone please continue on with the Titan as the main topic.* It shouldn't be to hard, the thing is like a pinata at this point. Like I said I do like the packaging though.....


----------



## scout24

Got to use mine at about 10pm last night outside. Dark dark...  The beam quality is great, and it has more reach than I gave it credit for. Figured some positive comments can't hurt...


----------



## ForrestChump

scout24 said:


> Got to use mine at about 10pm last night outside. Dark dark...  The beam quality is great, and it has more reach than I gave it credit for. Figured some positive comments can't hurt...


----------



## Gadgetman7

The one I'm carrying is perfect. One handed operation and all batteries I tried fit well - both lithium and alkaline. However, one of the three is too tight and needs to go back. Seems like to much of a lottery and it does seem like it was rushed out. I just wish Surefire would weight in here but I doubt they will.


----------



## marinemaster

Paul Kim is a genius flashlight designer and engineer. 100% with that.


----------



## kaichu dento

night.hoodie said:


> ...I think it is a clever power-saving feature I'd like to see more of in various forms (say, 10 min step-down). I am surprised that any would assume there to be a solid consensus at CPF on the step-down as annoying and unwanted, if any do or if there is one.


Well stated.

I've always wished that more of my lights had a auto-shutoff feature like HDS has.


----------



## marinemaster

I rather have a solid 3 hours runtime at constant 70 to 80 lumens then gradually go down, as opposed to 300 lumens for 5 or 10 minutes. 
It seems to me that a lot of manufacturers lately sacrifice battery life for marketing blitz.


----------



## PocketRocket

*Poof*


----------



## ForrestChump

PocketRocket said:


> I hope I'm not going too off-topic with this reply.
> 
> ForrestChump: How bad is the flickering on low-activation for the Titan-A?
> 
> I am now curious because this seems to be quite an issue with SureFire across a number of products on their portfolio.
> 
> When I first acquired my SureFire UBR Invictus it would flicker at least once upon activation of the lowest two output levels. Subsequent output levels were unaffected by this problem.
> 
> I promptly had the light exchanged despite the reluctance of my dealer to acknowledge that it was a problem to begin with and while my new example doesn't exhibit the same problem it actually takes one thirds of a second to gradually fade to its desired output level upon activation of the lowest four output levels (i.e. it doesn't achieve its desired output instantly). The fading is more an observation than an annoyance, however.
> 
> My SureFire UNR Commander is unaffected by this problem. Having said that however "Low" on the UNR start at 30 lumens while "Low" on the UBR starts at "5" lumens.




Hey Rocket, 

I actually don't own a Titan but had a genuine interest until this thread and my experience with a display model going dead in my hands.

I was referring to the E1DL. Im not surprised to hear this is an issue with multiple SF modles as I've mentioned before I received 3 or 4 that had the exact same issue. The last 3 were straight from Surefires world class warranty. ( Worth a mention, *the people on the phone in tech support are nothing short of spectacular*, but there is an obvious "Nope its fine! Ship it!" in the repairs department . ) Per Tech support - the issue was in the tailcap and was addressed months ago in regards to the E1DL.

The E1DL is a PHENOMENAL light with an awesome beam profile orientated for throw but with a very functional spill. I loved the simple 2 mode Hi / Low. The *HI!* of 300 Lumens - anything within a football field is blind for the next 45 minutes. With the low being a perfect 5 lumenish output for low trace activities and preserving night vision. Unfortunately I used mine for reading. THE FLICKER DROVE ME BONKERS, more so sending the light back and forth with the same flicker. SF tried to make things right, and did pay for return shipping each time. They also "upgraded" me at my suggestion to a P3X after several failed attempts to deliver a functional E1DL. I don't mean to always come off as they are just fail after fail, but there is a tremendous amount of inconsistency and reliability from light to light and I purchased SF expecting the exact opposite. They also spare no expense in video production and ridiculously attractive spokes people. Me personally, I'd prefer a few plain looking ones and some solid lights.


----------



## ForrestChump

marinemaster said:


> I rather have a solid 3 hours runtime at constant 70 to 80 lumens then gradually go down, as opposed to 300 lumens for 5 or 10 minutes.
> It seems to me that a lot of manufacturers lately sacrifice battery life for marketing blitz.



+1

Malkoff is a good solution.


----------



## Stainz

My ancient S-F E1b Backup and E2D LED Defender were joined in the last year or two by their newer EB1 Backup and E2D LED Defender Ultra siblings. No QC issues whatsoever. Well, pocket carrying the EB1 in silver wore the edges, too, albeit not as noticeable as the old E1b's naked edges. The HA seems to be a bit duller now, too. The Titan T1A has been 100% reliable, too - I just use it a lot, The Titan-A is getting more use, too - it's growing on me - it has more spill - great for typical pocket carry use (ie, reading labels, looking for dropped items - like change, etc. The Backups are better at medium distance illumination requirement. It's a toss up as to middle of the night cat avoidance!). Mine is smoother - totally flicker-free - and I have a few charged NiMH's that fit it now - I'm good to go. The Titan-A is a keeper. I still want another Titan 1A, however...

My M3LT-S CombatLight just started a rapid flicker and wouldn't go high, yet it's original batteries, dated 10-2021, still read 3.18V/cell. The LBT3 Invictus' cells, which read 3.11V/cell, work fine in either big light. I assume the original M3LT-s cells have a higher internal reistance. I've marked them for my single cell light use - waste not want not... or I am tight! A fresh set was put in the M3LT-S - it worked perfectly. Then I cleaned the original cells and replaced the new ones in the M3LT-S with them... and the fault returned! Back with the new cells. I just put one of those old OEM cells in my Eib Backup - it works fine... it's the lowest current draw CR123 I have - it just got it's first of three 'special' cells...

I am guilty of Nationalistic pride, that's partially why I buy S&W firearms and Benchmade knives (and some Spyderco's - they leave no mystery as to from whence they came: Golden, CO, USA, Earth!) along with mostly Surefire LED flashlights. I am a realist... I have a few PRC-made 18650's and flashlights... and this PC... and a cell phone... it is a global economy. It's just gut wrenching for a new US-made product, like the S-F Titan-A, to have design/production problems. I hope they get them straightened out before the Titan-B is released!


----------



## marinemaster

I just used the Titan a lot tonight and the flood beam shape is just fantastic [emoji1]
All is forgiven [emoji3]


----------



## run4jc

marinemaster said:


> I just used the Titan a lot tonight and the flood beam shape is just fantastic [emoji1]
> All is forgiven [emoji3]





Yeah, I went a day with a Beta QR on my keyring. Love the tint and the easy one-handed operation, but I missed that floody Titan beam. Titan back on the key ring this morning.


----------



## scout24

That beam is sweet, no doubt...  I agree with Forrest, and have said in other threads over the last few years, that the post-PK Surefire designs leave me wanting. I understand trying to compete design wise and feature wise. Where they lost their way was when THEY wanted to compete, rather than be the benchmark. Just my opinion. The Titan had my hopes up, quality SF ano, super-useful beam, hoped for a good tint. I've tried a handful of their other recent offerings with no love. I do feel this is a toe in the "inexpensive" AAA water, and one they'll perfect.


----------



## seng

Just wanted to say that I ordered both versions. I can't wait till these things show up!


----------



## run4jc

seng said:


> Just wanted to say that I ordered both versions. I can't wait till these things show up!



Yeah, I've left my 'extra' Titan A on backorder as well as the Titan B. Especially looking forward to the Titan B.

Today the little Fenix LD02 showed up (yes, I allowed myself to be influenced by comments in this thread.)

My thoughts - I still prefer the beam shape of the Titan. As has been stated multiple times, this type of light is most likely going to be used more near than far, and the larger, floody beam of the Titan is awesome. BUT - the almost snow white beam of the LD02 reveals just how much green is in the beam of the Titan.

I'll stay away from the clicky/twisty debate. 

So I'll try the LD02 for a day or so, but in the spirit of keeping this thread about the Titan, my bet is that the Titan will be back on my key ring after a day or so.


----------



## G2666

My Titan A arrived yesterday, and I was amazed at how small it is! The Energizer Lithiums are too tight to risk getting stuck, but for my purposes I'll be happy with Alkalines. The LED is nicely centered, and it's got a whiter light than my E2D Defender Ultra, to my eyes. Hate the thought of it getting all scratched up by my keys, but I suppose I'll just have to get a second for collecting. 

I've been a flashaholic since I can remember, just hadn't joined your support group until now. Now, to get my incan Z3 and original Defender converted!


----------



## seng

I bought a Nitecore T5s and that was the start of me looking for more aaa keychain style lights... I've ordered another thrower light for boating... this is gonna be an expensive year.


----------



## jonnyfgroove

Looking forward to receiving my Titan-A tomorrow, I'll chime in to report on battery fitment, etc.


----------



## parnass

G2666 said:


> ... I've been a flashaholic since I can remember, just hadn't joined your support group until now. Now, to get my incan Z3 and original Defender converted!



:welcome: Welcome aboard, G2666.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

G2666 said:


> My Titan A arrived yesterday, and I was amazed at how small it is! The Energizer Lithiums are too tight to risk getting stuck, but for my purposes I'll be happy with Alkalines. The LED is nicely centered, and it's got a whiter light than my E2D Defender Ultra, to my eyes. Hate the thought of it getting all scratched up by my keys, but I suppose I'll just have to get a second for collecting.
> 
> I've been a flashaholic since I can remember, just hadn't joined your support group until now. Now, to get my incan Z3 and original Defender converted!



:welcome: Welcome to the forum, G2666!

I think once your light gets beat up a little, it will take on a character all it's own. I'm surprised the smaller Titan-A doesn't come in silver... I have an old E1b in silver that looks brand new despite getting worn/dropped a few times.


----------



## bigfoot

Flickr Link: https://flic.kr/p/seHPNC


----------



## jonnyfgroove

Just got the Titan and I really like it so far. Threads are nice and smooth, can be operated with one hand. Emitter is off center, but who cares on a tiny keychain light? Tint is nice, looks pretty neutral which is perfect, IMO. Love the floody beam already. Glad it's the same size as an E01, I thought it would be longer for some reason. Duraloops fit fine, Tenergy Centuras are a no go, and some no name alkie fits fine. Very pleased with this cute little Surefire.


----------



## ForrestChump

Emphasis added by me.



scout24 said:


> _* I understand trying to compete design wise and feature wise. Where they lost their way was when THEY wanted to compete, rather than be the benchmark.*_



This is the single most insightful, dead on, Chris Kyle accurate, Chuck Norris kick your butt comment I have read anywhere on the internet that I can remember. I literally gave you a standing ovation. Not like when people write "LOL".... that is not happening........ I stood and clapped. SureFire needs to hire you STAT and put you in a posh office with a starting salary of no less than 6 figures.


----------



## marinemaster

Jonny, that E01 has had a long life...[emoji2] I have the newer 13 lumens and after steel wool did its magic, great light [emoji5]️


----------



## jonnyfgroove

marinemaster said:


> Jonny, that E01 has had a long life...[emoji2] I have the newer 13 lumens and after steel wool did its magic, great light [emoji5]️



The cucaracha cannot be stopped. 


After playing around with the Titan here, I have to say this thing is awesome! Tiny light that feels like a SF. Very cool looking. Love it. Still need to try more cells like an ultimate lithium to see if it will fit.


----------



## ForrestChump

@ Bigfoot. Nice work. I dig the SAK shot as well.




jonnyfgroove said:


> The cucaracha cannot be stopped.



Im ready for an E01 VS Titan durability test. 

Anyone?


----------



## jonnyfgroove

ForrestChump said:


> Im ready for an E01 VS Titan durability test.
> 
> Anyone?



I would be curious, but it does not seem like an apples to apples comparison to me.


----------



## ForrestChump

jonnyfgroove said:


> I would be curious, but it does not seem like an apples to apples comparison to me.



Hmmmmmm. Im not sure I exactly get what you're saying, or rather which way you're leaning, which oddly I find interesting in on itself. Performance? I think we got that down, when they work. Or are you referring to the potting in the E01 head and cockroach like characteristics?

Just a good old torture test. Quotes not for nothing / for illustration - but I would be curious to know if it's "[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] Titan was built to take on the elements and the rigors of modern-day life. It may just be the last keychain light you’ll ever own." It's also touted as "Professional grade."[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Can it take on the humble E01? Lots of other AAA lights gave the E01 a run for it's money. I think in one shootout it was slightly out performed by a Klarus. I think it fair to put it up to the same kind of testing we give our other AAA lights...... How bout vs an known to be delicate E05 or perhaps LD02?[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Expensive test yes, but it would be epic for whoever had the guts to provide us with some serious entertainment.[/FONT]


----------



## run4jc

ForrestChump;4650873
Just a good old torture test. Quotes not for nothing / for illustration - but I would be curious to know if it's "[FONT=Arial said:


> Titan was built to take on the elements and the rigors of modern-day life. It may just be the last keychain light you’ll ever own." It's also touted as "Professional grade."[/FONT]
> 
> Can it take on the humble E01? Lots of other AAA lights gave the E01 a run for it's money. I think in one shootout it was slightly out performed by a Klarus. I think it fair to put it up to the same kind of testing we give our other AAA lights...... How bout vs an known to be delicate E05 or perhaps LD02?
> 
> Expensive test yes, but it would be epic for whoever had the guts to provide us with some serious entertainment.



As one who has 'sacrificed' a number of lights in the interest of "I gotta know..." my hope is that someone else will take this good idea on. How about you, ForrestChump?  I'll even supply you with a brand, spankin' new E01 if you'll provide the Titan and do the test!


----------



## jonnyfgroove

ForrestChump said:


> Hmmmmmm. Im not sure I exactly get what you're saying, or rather which way you're leaning, which oddly I find interesting in on itself. Performance? I think we got that down, when they work. Or are you referring to the potting in the E01 head and cockroach like characteristics?



I suspect the E01 would come out on top simply because there are less things to fail.


ETA: This light would be great with a 219. Better tint, and lower low. My tint is satisfactory, but the low is not low enough. I might have to contact that V54 guy. 

If the low is 15 lumens stock with the XP-G2, what would it drop to with a 219?


----------



## ForrestChump

run4jc said:


> As one who has 'sacrificed' a number of lights in the interest of "I gotta know..." my hope is that someone else will take this good idea on.* How about you, ForrestChump? *  I'll even supply you with a brand, spankin' new E01 if you'll provide the Titan and do the test!




I purposed it so that would be most fitting instead of asking someone else taking the hit.

I would love to but, Forrest Gump did VERY well financially.

Forrest Chump, right now, not so much. 

That said, your past sacrifices should not go overlooked. I commend your efforts!


----------



## marinemaster

I used the light as a headlamp for a while, this thing is Awesome !!! the floody beam makes an excellent headlamp. The beam is broad and provides excellent view.
I think SF had some release that they will use the same reflector technology for their headlamps. 
If they would use the same led tint and use 1xAA format for a headlamp it will be a winner.


----------



## marinemaster

I used my SF E2L 3/60 with the TIR optics as it got dark tonight and what a difference between the pretty much spotlight of E2L and the flood of the Titan. Spotlight seems a more specialized type of light. I like the flood light way better these days. As far as general light goes I much prefer the flood. These on the fence get a Titan, the flood beam makes it a very useful light in close to medium distance.


----------



## Alan_L

I got my Titan-A today ordered directly from Surefire after it had been on backorder. My copy has a slightly off center LED, but the beam is a nice and smooth flood. Slight blueish tint at the edges of the beam but a pure white center to my eyes. I can operate it one-handed with a little effort, much more easily with my right hand since I am right handed. An Energizer Advanced Lithium battery slides in and out as easily as the supplied rechargeable. This one is a keeper for me and worth the wait.


----------



## Grizzman

Mine is now almost a week past the projected delivery date, so it should be showing up soon. If mine is like Alan's, I'll definitely be happy.


----------



## masterP

wow....it seems like a gamble what you're gonna get from surefire these days. the lithium batteries not fitting would really bother me....especially when it's supposed to be able to take lithium batteries.

it's a gamble whether you get dual springs in the 6PX and Fury models too......some have them....and others don't

I emailed Surefire about it and they said they are using dual springs again because of problems. I hope they get the tight battery problem fixed on the Titan


----------



## ForrestChump

masterP said:


> wow....it seems like a gamble what you're gonna get from surefire these days. the lithium batteries not fitting would really bother me....especially when it's supposed to be able to take lithium batteries.
> 
> it's a gamble whether you get dual springs in the 6PX and Fury models too......some have them....and others don't
> 
> I emailed Surefire about it and they said they are using dual springs again because of problems. I hope they get the tight battery problem fixed on the Titan



The G2X / 6PX / Fury, issues have been addressed long ago. Not that they should of been there in the first place. In my direct experience, these 3 lights have been the most bombproof trouble free lights I have gotten from SF, no issues. The same can not be said for many of their other models including the Titan. They got a real winner here.....

With respect, why does it matter to you anyway? I saw you on Connan talking about how you got 300M in the bank.... Just buy Surefire. I really liked you in - Gone in 60 Seconds - as well, great movie. :wave:




Grizzman said:


> Mine is now almost a week past the projected delivery date, so it should be showing up soon. If mine is like Alan's, I'll definitely be happy.




Very curious to see the "due to high demand" units coming out.... I have a feeling we might see some refinements here.

You order direct Grizz?


----------



## Grizzman

I ordered mine from Battery Junction.


----------



## ForrestChump

Grizzman said:


> I ordered mine from Battery Junction.



So I think its safe to say its a later batch light. Please do check in...


----------



## night.hoodie

I sure like the 6P Classic shape, fit and finish... I sure wish that Surefire, instead of the Titan AAA design, had released a perfectly relative shrunken 6P... they should have 2, one that fits AAA, one AA. And standardized on dropins for that size. But I can understand Surefire's thinking. The Classic 6P is still amazingly popular, even though it is no longer manufactured. It is overpriced and difficult to keep in stock because demand is so high. Thus, Surefire decided to stop making it, replaced with a design that is slightly less attractive, which allows resellers to keep them on the shelf.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

I got mine today, won the lottery, excellent tint, beautiful beam, all battery types fit no problem, no rattle or noise, one handed operation as easy as can be. Time to order the Titan Plus...


----------



## Grizzman

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> I got mine today, won the lottery, excellent tint, beautiful beam, all battery types fit no problem, no rattle or noise, one handed operation as easy as can be.



Congratulations!!


----------



## pjandyho

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> I got mine today, won the lottery, excellent tint, beautiful beam, all battery types fit no problem, no rattle or noise, one handed operation as easy as can be. Time to order the Titan Plus...


Great news! Where did you get yours from? What is the serial number like?


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

pjandyho said:


> Great news! Where did you get yours from? What is the serial number like?



Serial Number 3148, I bought it off a vendor from "that bay of evil bidding sight", A vendor I had never dealt with before, but was recommend by a friend, I paid 62.50 including shipping, from Georgia. I see now they have raised the price to $65...


----------



## pjandyho

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> Serial Number 3148, I bought it off a vendor from "that bay of evil bidding sight", A vendor I had never dealt with before, but was recommend by a friend, I paid 62.50 including shipping, from Georgia. I see now they have raised the price to $65...


I am not sure if your search on the bay is producing the same result as mine (I am outside the US) but I am seeing a couple of dealers going at $70+ and one of the dealer at $99.95! That's just plain ridiculous for an aluminum AAA light!


----------



## pjandyho

@Crazyeddiethefirst,

Even though you claimed yours was pretty white, I am not sure if the entire batch from the same dealer would be. With Surefire it's always a hit or miss kind of deal. I once purchased three pieces P2X Fury, one for myself and the other two for friends. I half suspected that there will be some variances in the tints and thus made sure that I opened mine together with them. As luck would have it, mine is pure white whereas my friends all had greenish tints. As least they can't accuse me of selecting the best tint for myself. I was real lucky with the lottery and I have doubts I would get another Fury with as white a tint as this current one.


----------



## society51

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> Serial Number 3148, I bought it off a vendor from "that bay of evil bidding sight", A vendor I had never dealt with before, but was recommend by a friend, I paid 62.50 including shipping, from Georgia. I see now they have raised the price to $65...



have you tried energizer lithium?


----------



## newbie66

pjandyho said:


> @Crazyeddiethefirst,
> 
> Even though you claimed yours was pretty white, I am not sure if the entire batch from the same dealer would be. With Surefire it's always a hit or miss kind of deal. I once purchased three pieces P2X Fury, one for myself and the other two for friends. I half suspected that there will be some variances in the tints and thus made sure that I opened mine together with them. As luck would have it, mine is pure white whereas my friends all had greenish tints. As least they can't accuse me of selecting the best tint for myself. I was real lucky with the lottery and I have doubts I would get another Fury with as white a tint as this current one.



For such an expensive light that is kinda scary for flashaholics...


----------



## newbie66

I have also pre-ordered mine from a local dealer who is waiting for the stock to arrive.


----------



## pjandyho

newbie66 said:


> For such an expensive light that is kinda scary for flashaholics...


Yup you got that right. Flashaholics! Only we crazy people on this forum would really bother about tint variations. Most people don't even care if the tint is slightly greenish or bluish. As far as Surefire is concerned, they sell illumination tools. As long as light appears on the business end and the users see what they need to see, case close. No arguments about that. That's why I am kind of wary about getting anymore Surefire unless I could inspect it personally before deciding. 

With the Titan A however, I may just let it slip since its primary job is to get me from my main door to the bedroom. That's what I use my Keychain lights for so it is not crucial to have the best tint available, but would definitely be nice if it has.


----------



## newbie66

pjandyho said:


> Yup you got that right. Flashaholics! Only we crazy people on this forum would really bother about tint variations. Most people don't even care if the tint is slightly greenish or bluish. As far as Surefire is concerned, they sell illumination tools. As long as light appears on the business end and the users see what they need to see, case close. No arguments about that. That's why I am kind of wary about getting anymore Surefire unless I could inspect it personally before deciding.
> 
> With the Titan A however, I may just let it slip since its primary job is to get me from my main door to the bedroom. That's what I use my Keychain lights for so it is not crucial to have the best tint available, but would definitely be nice if it has.



 :thumbup:


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

> Even though you claimed yours was pretty white, I am not sure if the entire batch from the same dealer would be. With Surefire it's always a hit or miss kind of deal.



Yep, hit or miss...

Just got a 33XX serial Titan-A from LAPG. The clear blister pack has been slit, looks like the light was a return or someone took it out to take a look at the store. The emitter is visibly off center and greenish. I'm disappointed in the opened packaging, I had planned on giving the light as a small gift to a family member.

Oh well, what do you expect for only $60, right? The vendor correctly assumes that it is not worth my time doing a return or even making a phone call to complain. Not a big deal in the great scheme of life but mildly annoying to a flashaholic, right? :shakehead

I'll try to check the fitment of some batteries in the latest specimen and report back. Also, I'll see if I can figure out if the LED is out of position or if possibly the reflector is seated at an angle. But for now, the light is in the drawer while I ponder whether to give the light 'as is' in the obviously opened packaging, bare, or order a replacement, perhaps from another seller.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

society51 said:


> have you tried energizer lithium?



Yes, energizer lithium fit without problems. For any AAA OR AA's that I can't run 10440 or 14500 in, The Energizer Primary Lithiums are my battery of choice.


----------



## sgt253

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Yep, hit or miss...
> 
> Just got a 33XX serial Titan-A from LAPG. The clear blister pack has been slit, looks like the light was a return or someone took it out to take a look at the store. The emitter is visibly off center and greenish. I'm disappointed in the opened packaging, I had planned on giving the light as a small gift to a family member
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, what do you expect for only $60, right? The vendor correctly assumes that it is not worth my time doing a return or even making a phone call to complain. Not a big deal in the great scheme of life but mildly annoying to a flashaholic, right? :shakehead."
> 
> 
> I would have to return it if I was expecting a new in package light. That's not something that is acceptable to me.


----------



## chuckhov

It it had been opened and was otherwise Perfect, then ok... But it's Green and off-center?

Man! - What are you waiting for?

You see - Accepting this sort of thing does us All a disservice. - "Hey! - Looks like we got away with that one, Let's do it again to the next guy". - IIUC, it's also Illegal unless marked a refurb.

Thanks,
-Chuck


----------



## Grizzman

I also wouldn't accept a new, less than perfect item with an opened package.


----------



## archimedes

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> ....The clear blister pack has been slit, looks like the light was a return or someone took it out to take a look at the store....



Hmmm ... ? And ...



Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> ....The emitter is visibly off center and greenish....



 what're the chances ?



chuckhov said:


> If it had been opened and was otherwise Perfect, then ok....



"If" ...


----------



## jds1

Mine is serial numbered in the low 200's. Perfectly centered emitter, pretty nice tint, but no go on the L92 battery fit.

Jeff


----------



## ForrestChump

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Yep, hit or miss...
> 
> Just got a 33XX serial Titan-A from LAPG. The clear blister pack has been slit, looks like the light was a return or someone took it out to take a look at the store. The emitter is visibly off center and greenish. I'm disappointed in the opened packaging, I had planned on giving the light as a small gift to a family member.
> 
> Oh well, what do you expect for only $60, right? The vendor correctly assumes that it is not worth my time doing a return or even making a phone call to complain. Not a big deal in the great scheme of life but mildly annoying to a flashaholic, right? :shakehead
> 
> I'll try to check the fitment of some batteries in the latest specimen and report back. Also, I'll see if I can figure out if the LED is out of position or if possibly the reflector is seated at an angle. But for now, the light is in the drawer while I ponder whether to give the light 'as is' in the obviously opened packaging, bare, or order a replacement, perhaps from another seller.



Dude, X that. Send it back, $60 bones for a sub par AAA light that someone else obviously didn't want. "New" is not opened and crappy.

You got to send it back now, you got the whole forum expecting better. 

Lame vendor. Lame light. Return it.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

Good news on the serial number 33XX battery test, it takes every AAA that I've tried including the lithium e2 Energizer. As commented earlier by others, the visibly off center emitter and green tint are cosmetic issues and don't not affect the usability of the light.

I looked at the LED and reflector under magnification and can't really tell if the alignment error is in the position of the flow soldered emitter or a slightly off center aperture in the shallow reflector paraboloid. On the battery side of the 'pill' the button contact seems to be perfectly in the middle. Nobody but a fool (on CPF ) would complain about such an insignificant detail as emitter centering, right?

Wonder if the differences in Titan-A battery fitment reflect a conscious change in production dimensions or are just due to slight variations in CNC machining runs?

Whatever the case, it is really nice to have the option to take lithium primaries for applications like cold weather ops and for very long shelf life in a light weight survival kit that you hope to never use.


----------



## ForrestChump

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Good news on the serial number 33XX battery test, it takes every AAA that I've tried including the lithium e2 Energizer. As commented earlier by others, the visibly off center emitter and green tint are cosmetic issues and don't not affect the usability of the light.
> 
> I looked at the LED and reflector under magnification and can't really tell if the alignment error is in the position of the flow soldered emitter or a slightly off center aperture in the shallow reflector paraboloid. On the battery side of the 'pill' the button contact seems to be perfectly in the middle. Nobody but a fool (on CPF ) would complain about such an insignificant detail as emitter centering, right?
> 
> Wonder if the differences in Titan-A battery fitment reflect a conscious change in production dimensions or are just due to slight variations in CNC machining runs?
> 
> Whatever the case, it is really nice to have the option to take lithium primaries for applications like cold weather ops and for very long shelf life in a light weight survival kit that you hope to never use.





Was hesitant to post this, but the light came open to you at full retail and sounds like you weren't too happy?

Genuinely glad it fits the lithiums, as funny as that sounds on a $60.00 light.

I think Forrest is lost in this thread, crazy mojo here. I do hope everyone gets some quality lights as the later batches get delivered.

I have nothing constructive to add. Forrest out.


----------



## frankg

I received a Titan yesterday that I had ordered directly from Surefire. Dropped an Energizer Advanced Lithium into it with no problems. And it's not even a tight fit. The battery actually has a little "wiggle room" inside the body of the light.

I had called Surefire and asked about the problems folks have been reporting with respect to tight fitting batteries. The woman I spoke to told me that they had changed their manufacturing process to provide more room inside the body of the lights.
Frank


----------



## night.hoodie

frankg said:


> I had called Surefire and asked about the problems folks have been reporting with respect to tight fitting batteries. The woman I spoke to told me that they had changed their manufacturing process to provide more room inside the body of the lights.



That's a really great sign, Surefire acknowledging performance reports and reacting dramatically so quickly. Perhaps if we (CPFers) try to accumulate a reasonable list of criticisms, then send a massive chorus of critical reports to Surefire echoing the list, Surefire might respond by changing their manufacturing process.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

> Was hesitant to post this, but the light came open to you at full retail and sounds like you weren't too happy?



I probably should have left out this minor detail about the packaging but as I said I was annoyed. Someone, possibly an employee, was trying to harvest a good tint perhaps. Now that I think about it, the serial is pretty recent so I doubt it was a return. Also, it took me almost a month to get this light since it was backordered, I just don't feel like fooling with this transaction anymore. I've bought a lot of stuff from LAPG over the years and they are great, this is a minor blip that I should have put over on Cheers 'N' Jeers.



> I had called Surefire and asked about the problems folks have been reporting with respect to tight fitting batteries. The woman I spoke to told me that they had changed their manufacturing process to provide more room inside the body of the lights.



Sounds good, hope it's true! :thumbsup:


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

One thing I forgot to mention, when I first looked at the LED, it appears to be off center. In reality, I think it is centered but the reflection from the reflector makes it appear off center...


----------



## MMK21

Found for $53 and I believe free shipping? Just in case anyone was interested. 

http://www.botach.com/surefire-titan-a-125-15-lumen-keychain-light/


----------



## RI Chevy

Welcome to the Forum! :welcome:


----------



## pjandyho

MMK21 said:


> Found for $53 and I believe free shipping? Just in case anyone was interested.
> 
> http://www.botach.com/surefire-titan-a-125-15-lumen-keychain-light/


Have you purchased anything from them yet? They didn't seem to have very good reviews.


----------



## AVService

pjandyho said:


> Have you purchased anything from them yet? They didn't seem to have very good reviews.



I have not had any bad experience with them so far.

Also B&H Photo had them in stock and discounted the other day and I love the service they provide!


----------



## Grizzman

My previous thought that it would appear soon seems to be incorrect. 

Botach does have a bad reputation, but my one or two orders with them turned out OK. B&H Photo Video has been one of my go-to vendors for a long time, and I have no reservations with recommending them.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> One thing I forgot to mention, when I first looked at the LED, it appears to be off center. In reality, I think it is centered but the reflection from the reflector makes it appear off center...



I wish I could convince myself that the emitter alignment in my second Titan-A is an optical illusion but three corners of the board holding the LED die are visible, one is not. I have a similar situation with a late model T1A Titan. However, rationally, I know that this is a very minor cosmetic issue. With the shallow reflectors in both Titan versions, any asymmetry in the broad beam rapidly disappears when white wall hunting as you move more than a few inches away.

Hope these latest Titans lead to AA powered variants. For years I would give family and friends E1B's, a great light for the purse or pocket. However, it's sort of a white elephant if you're not a flashaholic because the CR123A batteries can easily cost over $10 a piece if you buy them in the grocery store as a camera battery. An AA version of the Titan, hopefully with a clicky, would hit a sweet spot with the broader consumer market in my opinion. :twothumbs


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> I wish I could convince myself that the emitter alignment in my second Titan-A is an optical illusion but three corners of the board holding the LED die are visible, one is not. I have a similar situation with a late model T1A Titan. However, rationally, I know that this is a very minor cosmetic issue. With the shallow reflectors in both Titan versions, any asymmetry in the broad beam rapidly disappears when white wall hunting as you move more than a few inches away.
> 
> Hope these latest Titans lead to AA powered variants. For years I would give family and friends E1B's, a great light for the purse or pocket. However, it's sort of a white elephant if you're not a flashaholic because the CR123A batteries can easily cost over $10 a piece if you buy them in the grocery store as a camera battery. An AA version of the Titan, hopefully with a clicky, would hit a sweet spot with the broader consumer market in my opinion. :twothumbs



A lot of people said Surefire would never make a AAA Keychain light...
Hopefully after a bit of a rocky start the response to the new Titan & Titan Plus will help them to realize the market is out there. I fuss I need to practice what I preach and write a few letters to Surefire...


----------



## ampdude

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Yep, hit or miss...
> 
> Just got a 33XX serial Titan-A from LAPG. The clear blister pack has been slit, looks like the light was a return or someone took it out to take a look at the store. The emitter is visibly off center and greenish. *I'm disappointed in the opened packaging, I had planned on giving the light as a small gift to a family member.
> *
> Oh well, what do you expect for only $60, right? The vendor correctly assumes that it is not worth my time doing a return or even making a phone call to complain. Not a big deal in the great scheme of life but mildly annoying to a flashaholic, right? :shakehead



I received mine last Saturday and I ordered it direct from Surefire nearly a month ago. Mine also came with the end of the packaging slit open (direct from SF). What is up with that? Otherwise though I find that the emitter is perfectly centered and the lense and reflector are perfect. The tint could be warmer, but I have a preference for a really warm tint. I'm okay with the neutral tint though, and I was surprised it came with a Surefire branded AAA battery. I love this light and plan on getting the plus version when it is released. I paid $66.94 with the shipping and I received serial A03556.


----------



## 880arm

Some beamshots comparing the Titan to a few other lights . . .























And finally the old 123A-powered T1A Titan


----------



## busseguy

Unnecessary quote removed....Bill


Thanks for the pics. Does the surefire throw farther or at least as far as the E05 in all modes?​


----------



## moshow9

Thank you for sharing those beamshots 880arm. 

It's excellent to see how the warmer tint of the Titan-A compares to the colder tint of the T1A Titan. I was holding out for the Titan Plus but this may push me over to pick up a Titan-A.


----------



## Up All Night

ampdude said:


> I received mine last Saturday and I ordered it direct from Surefire nearly a month ago. Mine also came with the end of the packaging slit open (direct from SF). What is up with that? Otherwise though I find that the emitter is perfectly centered and the lense and reflector are perfect. The tint could be warmer, but I have a preference for a really warm tint. I'm okay with the neutral tint though, and I was surprised it came with a Surefire branded AAA battery. I love this light and plan on getting the plus version when it is released. I paid about $71 with the shipping and I received serial A03556.



Hmm . . . . Have you tried other AAAs for fitment? Between your experience and that of Vox, quoted in your post and his subsequent posts, I wonder if SF is checking packaged stock before it goes out the door.


----------



## ampdude

Up All Night said:


> Hmm . . . . Have you tried other AAAs for fitment? Between your experience and that of Vox, quoted in your post and his subsequent posts, I wonder if SF is checking packaged stock before it goes out the door.




I picked up some Energizer Ultimate Lithium AAA's this morning and they fit just fine and have a tiny amount of rattle room. The alkaline battery I tried when I first got it fit fine too. Another rechargeable AAA I tried fit as well. I don't see there being an issue with any AAA's that would not fit this one I have.

Maybe they are replacing the improperly sized bodies in stock that was already packaged... dunno. The sales slip doesn't give any hint of why either. I did notice just now that I paid $66.94 for it, not $71..

I ordered this light direct from Surefire because I wanted the latest production emitter and did not even know about the lithium battery issue in the earlier models. It was my intent to carry this light on my keychain with a lithium battery for energy density and weight savings. The problem that occurred is what I feared would happen... this light is too nice to subject to keychain abuse. I think I'm going to attach a lanyard to the keychain ring.

And thanks for the beamshots 880arm, it makes those other lights look like crap. I would say my tint is pretty much identical to yours. Was that with the AAA rechargeable cell? Hey guys please don't quote pictures, that's pretty annoying scrolling through the same pictures over and over.


----------



## SVT-ROY

Hello all, grabbed mine from B&H and took possession yesterday. 58.99 free shipping. Serial 033XX. Perfectly centered led. As far as fitment goes I have only tried an old Duracell 1000mah. Fit fine. When I get to work I'll try a lithium and see what's what. Loving this light so far. I blinded the woman and was like it's just a trip A cell....what? Hahaha I find myself way to amusing.


----------



## 880arm

busseguy said:


> Thanks for the pics. Does the surefire throw farther or at least as far as the E05 in all modes?



The SureFire only has two modes (125 and 15 lumens) and the E05 has three modes (85, 25, and 8 lumens) so it's not a direct comparison. When comparing them in their highest output modes I think the very center of the E05 beam might be a little bit brighter than the Titan. However, IMO this is more than offset by the brighter surround and spill on the Titan. Aside from that I would say the remaining modes sort out like you would expect from the lumen ratings - E05 High > Titan Low > E05 Low.

Like ampdude mentioned, if you edit your reply to remove the pictures it will probably make some folks happy. Especially those on mobile devices. :twothumbs



ampdude said:


> . . . Was that with the AAA rechargeable cell? . . .



It was probably the SureFire rechargeable, but it could have been an Eneloop. Right now I can't remember :thinking:


----------



## Bullzeyebill

880arm said:


> Like ampdude mentioned, if you edit your reply to remove the pictures it will probably make some folks happy. Especially those on mobile devices. :twothumbs


 Done

Bill


----------



## jonnyfgroove

Thanks for those beamshots! I've been very pleased with the tint and beam in use.

Just an update on which cells fit my Titan - SN A00475 from Battery Junction. 

Duraloop, Energizer Ultimate Lithium, Rayovac alkie, and several different no name alkies all fit fine.

The only cell that won't fit so far is a Tenergy Centura.

Also, the anodizing (or whatever it is) on this thing is extremely durable so far.


----------



## ampdude

Yea, the finish looks like it will stand up for the long haul. I love all the spill light this thing puts out, really lights up the room, so you're not constantly moving the light around to see stuff. It reminds me of an old school KL4 head with the Luxeon 5 emitter. Only better tint, more output and no donut hole in the center.


----------



## LetThereBeLight!

Great shots! But really wish you could compare/contrast your new Titan with the Eagletac D25aaa, if you've got one (or if someone else does! Thanks!)

- I edited out the shots, thanks.


----------



## chuckhov

Thank you,
-Chuck


----------



## ampdude

LetThereBeLight! said:


> Great shots! But really wish you could compare/contrast your new Titan with the Eagletac D25aaa, if you've got one (or if someone else does! Thanks!)
> 
> - I edited out the shots, thanks.



That is a very nice looking light. I've never been a fan of brands like EagleTac, but it has some interesting features like the optic and 219B. The body looks a bit slippery though.


----------



## LetThereBeLight!

chuckhov said:


> Thank you,
> -Chuck



Most welcome, Chuck!


----------



## Up All Night

Thanks for your response ampdude!

Big thanks to Mr. B as well, for the great beamshots!


----------



## SVT-ROY

Just an update fellas, lithium energizer fits with some play👌And threads are buttery...033xx.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

ampdude said:


> I received mine last Saturday and I ordered it direct from Surefire nearly a month ago. Mine also came with the end of the packaging slit open (direct from SF). What is up with that?



Wow, that is bizarre. 

Are they indeed checking battery fitment in the latest Titan-A's? Or did they run a big stack of blister packs through a sealing machine without lights and have to insert them manually?

As they say on CNN - The Search for Answers Continues...

There are worse things that can happen than being stuck with an extra Titan-A that I decided not to give to a relative due to open packaging . :thumbsup:


----------



## marinemaster

1 of the 2 I received also had a cut at the top of the package. Go figure.


----------



## Grizzman

I received an e-mail this morning informing me that my Titan is ready to ship, so it should only be a few more days.


----------



## ForrestChump

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Wow, that is bizarre.
> 
> Are they indeed checking battery fitment in the latest Titan-A's? Or did they run a big stack of blister packs through a sealing machine without lights and have to insert them manually?
> 
> As they say on CNN - The Search for Answers Continues...
> 
> There are worse things that can happen than being stuck with an extra Titan-A that I decided not to give to a relative due to open packaging . :thumbsup:



EDITED BY FORREST:

Jumping back in after jumping out. 
The reason people are receiving sliced open lights is because SF is opening packages, re drilling the battery tube and simply putting them back instead of re packaging. Not gonna lie though, that beam shot is perty but I think I'll wait for the plug-in version of the Titan.


----------



## Grizzman

Alternatively, Surefire could have opened the package to check whether or not the light is ready to be shipped to a customer (better to have done this before it went into a package, but better late than never) and placed it back into the package if it passed. If the light did not pass whatever tests were performed, the light was sent somewhere, and another pre-tested light was placed into the previously opened package. 

Is this the best scenario? Nope. Does is affect the performance of the purchased tool? Nope. In the big picture, it really doesn't matter.

As I previously stated, if my package is already opened, I won't care as long as the product inside it is good.


----------



## RI Chevy

You really shouldn't speculate Forrest. Unless we hear from the company itself or a representative of Surefure, one shouldn't speculate. It causes many other issues.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

RI Chevy said:


> You really shouldn't speculate Forrest. Unless we hear from the company itself or a representative of Surefure, one shouldn't speculate. It causes many other issues.



What Chevy said.

Bill


----------



## ForrestChump

Deleted.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

RI Chevy said:


> You really shouldn't speculate Forrest. Unless we hear from the company itself or a representative of Surefure, one shouldn't speculate. It causes many other issues.





Bullzeyebill said:


> What Chevy said.
> 
> Bill



I apologize for my earlier attempts, posted here, to explain why the blister pack on my 'new' light and others was slit. I should have waited to hear from SF or a representative as *RI Chevy* said.

As a paying customer I will patiently await SF or a representative's explanation, here or elsewhere, of the slit packaging. I will not speculate lest I cause, uh, 'other issues' :huh: with SF.

On another Titan-A related question, SF has sued several other light manufacturers for patent infringement as reported in this CPF Marketplace thread:

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/sh...e-files-lawsuits-claiming-patent-infringement

One of the patents involved, the '209 patent (see: http://www.google.com/patents/US7722209 ) seems to cover the twisty method of switching brightness levels used in many non-SF lights.

Is the Titan-A the first SF light to use the twisty method to switch modes, perhaps to nail down SF's claim to that part of the '209 patent?

I have several SF lights that use some form of selector ring or continuous twist to adjust levels, e.g. U2, T1A and UB3T. And some tighten the lockout tailcap (the '125 patent http://www.google.com/patents/USRE40125 ) to go from low to high. But the Titan-A is the first one I can think of that uses the momentary twist, like many Chinese lights, to switch modes.

Can anyone think of another SF light that toggles modes with the quick twist?


----------



## RI Chevy

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> I apologize for my earlier attempts, posted here, to explain why the blister pack on my 'new' light and others was slit. I should have waited to hear from SF or a representative as *RI Chevy* said.
> 
> As a paying customer I will patiently await SF or a representative's explanation, here or elsewhere, of the slit packaging. I will not speculate lest I cause, uh, 'other issues' :huh: with SF.



WOW! Nice response. Common sense would be for someone to contact the company and present them with the questions and concerns that you or anyone would have regarding the open blister pack or the battery fitment issues. Give them a chance to address the concerns or issues. After speaking first hand with the company or a representative of the company, report back with actual information garnered from the conversation or E-mail correspondence. I think that would have better suited the situation as far as accuracy goes. Much better than speculation. But that is just me. Speculate all you want. :wave:


----------



## KevinL

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Is the Titan-A the first SF light to use the twisty method to switch modes, perhaps to nail down SF's claim to that part of the '209 patent?
> 
> I have several SF lights that use some form of selector ring or continuous twist to adjust levels, e.g. U2, T1A and UB3T. And some tighten the lockout tailcap (the '125 patent http://www.google.com/patents/USRE40125 ) to go from low to high. But the Titan-A is the first one I can think of that uses the momentary twist, like many Chinese lights, to switch modes.
> 
> Can anyone think of another SF light that toggles modes with the quick twist?



Oh dear. I was hoping this would be some truly awesome innovation from them, with a U2-style ring - my favorite UI in 11 years of lights and nothing, _nothing_ has ever come close. So in your experience, you twist the switch on, the light comes on at low level, twist off then twist on again to go to high? 

I've enjoyed the Fenix AAA lights from many years, but their switching system has always been a bit of an annoyance. Nevertheless, I'm looking forward to SF's Titan Plus.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

KevinL said:


> Oh dear. I was hoping this would be some truly awesome innovation from them, with a U2-style ring - my favorite UI in 11 years of lights and nothing, _nothing_ has ever come close. So in your experience, you twist the switch on, the light comes on at low level, twist off then twist on again to go to high?



Yes, the Titan-A is similar to previous lights by Fenix, 4Sevens and others that cycle power levels with the momentary twist. I've carried a stainless steel Preon ReVO on my keychain for years, it uses this twisty method to cycle between three power levels and other modes.

I agree that the SF U2 is a classic user interface, I own several and, thanks to some help here on CPF, have modded a couple to update the emitter. I also like the continuous power adjustment available on the original SF Titan and T1A, especially for low light applications like setting up a star shot with a DSLR while keeping your eyes dark adapted.

It appears that the '209 patent cited in my post above covers the turning ring on the U2, the continuous twist function of the original Titans and the momentary twisty mode on the Titan-A.

From the Abstract of the '209 patent:



> ...The second switch may be a ring rotatable about the axis the flashlight, and either rotatable through a wide range of positions, with sensor circuitry to detect the absolute position, or having a limited range of rotation, with dimmed level selection provided by a duration of momentary rotation in either direction.



As far as I can recall, the Titan-A is the first Surefire to use the 'momentary rotation' method of changing modes.


----------



## ForrestChump

@ Vox - There is nothing to apologize for, you made an observation, people had opinions about it. You were also not the only one with the same observation.

Per SF:

On some Titan models, they have had an issue with packaging cracking during transit. It was said they are not opened or returned items. They also said they are working to correct it. 

I'll let the people who have "cracked" packaging make up there own minds. I hold the same opinion I already stated. I believe most CPF'ers to be observant enough to tell the difference between cracked and opened and find it odd that they had perfect lights. Representative was great as they usually are. I believe, he believed, what he told me. 

Everyones happy. The End.


----------



## stevieo

the titan-a is the new winner for my keychain light with L92 battery.

i ordered from b&h on monday & rec'd tuesday. if the packaging had a slit in it i did not notice & would not have cared. the titan replaced my keychain eiger of several years. length, weight, beam pattern & output is perfect for my purposes. i do do know how the finish will hold up with a pocket full of keys but that is not a concern for me. if it wears down to the bare aluminum so be it. i do like the fenix e05 for what it is and have a few. the fenix has a warmer tighter beam compared to the whiter wider titan beam. the titan high mode seems to throw further than the fenix at 25 feet indoors. having only two modes on the titan is fine & the wider beam is more suitable for a aaa light, imo. i find the e5 low is only marginally lower than the titan low and the e05 medium mode is only marginally brighter than the titan low. the titan high mode is noticeably brighter & more useful due to the wide white beam profile at close range..


----------



## marinemaster

Stevieo same findings here. I had a lot of Peak lights but they never grown on me for some reason. I liked the Titan from the start. I do have the E05 27 lumens also and is a good light I like the flood type beam even that is not as wide as the SF. The newer 3 level Fenix E05 I don't like it at all.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

marinemaster said:


> Stevieo same findings here. I had a lot of Peak lights but they never grown on me for some reason. I liked the Titan from the start. I do have the E05 27 lumens also and is a good light I like the flood type beam even that is not as wide as the SF. The newer 3 level Fenix E05 I don't like it at all.



Hi Marinemaster,
I took have given 1st place on my keyring to the Surefire Titan-A. I'm just curious about your dislike of the Fenix E05...what was it that you did not like(mode spacing, tint, runtime) etc? Thanks...


----------



## marinemaster

The regular E05 one level is great. The 3 level no way. It steps down after 3 minutes from high, the beam was not as good., the low was not that useful and beam profile not as good as one level. I had the SS model and the head is smooth so is difficult to turn with one hand. I do not recommend it.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

ForrestChump said:


> Per SF:
> 
> On some Titan models, they have had an issue with packaging cracking during transit. It was said they are not opened or returned items. They also said they are working to correct it.
> 
> I'll let the people who have "cracked" packaging make up there own minds. I hold the same opinion I already stated. I believe most CPF'ers to be observant enough to tell the difference between cracked and opened and find it odd that they had perfect lights.



Ironically, the family member that I was going to give the opened Titan-A to works for arguably the world's most famous law enforcement agency and was recently TAD to the forensics lab at Quantico for training. Maybe I'll send him the packaging for analysis and keep the light. :devil:

After a little more time with the two Titan-A's I'll add some nuanced minor observations to this great CPF discussion. Some of this stuff I've touched on in earlier posts and most of it, like the slit packaging, would only be noteworthy to fools and geeks like us.

As with many of the early XM-L emitters, the greenish tinge seems to be more noticeable at the low setting. Also, there is a radial gradient with the yellow-green tint in the center of the wide beam and a whiter (to my eye) periphery.

Both lights still seem to have just the right amount of friction for actuation after several days of use.

One of the lights appears to now flicker during the twist actuation. I suspect a little cleaning with a Q-tip will restore normal operation.

And, the broad beam is ideal for tasks like walking down steps at night and finding an adult beverage in the liquor cabinet without waking the wife. Or, rummaging around in a camera bag for an SD card while taking pictures at an evening wedding.

Great lights, not sure whether they will catch on at the current price point on the racks of mass retailers though.

Looking at how far we've come in the past few years, the SF incandescent 6P with the P61 Xenon bulb and two CR123A's put out 120 lumens for 20 minutes. The Titan-A puts out 125 lumens for 30 minutes on one AAA battery.


----------



## Gadgetman7

I just received my replacement from Surefire. The tint on mine seems white but I can notice a few rings if white wall hunting. The LED is centered and the beam pattern is great for 90% of what I use a light for anyway. The twist is very smooth and all types of batteries fit. It's probably the best AAA light I have in this class. My Mako is probably the absolute best though. [emoji1]


----------



## ForrestChump

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Ironically, the family member that I was going to give the opened Titan-A to works for arguably the world's most famous law enforcement agency and was recently TAD to the forensics lab at Quantico for training.* Maybe I'll send him the packaging for analysis and keep the light.* :devil:
> 
> *One of the lights appears to now flicker during the twist actuation.* I suspect a little cleaning with a Q-tip will restore normal operation.



Now your just teasing me, I need full detailed reports on both accounts.


----------



## jonnyfgroove

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> As with many of the early XM-L emitters, the greenish tinge seems to be more noticeable at the low setting. Also, there is a radial gradient with the yellow-green tint in the center of the wide beam and a whiter (to my eye) periphery.



There is a slight tint shift on low from the XP-G2 emitter in my Titan. I'll take that over PWM anytime though!


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Ironically, the family member that I was going to give the opened Titan-A to works for arguably the world's most famous law enforcement agency and was recently TAD to the forensics lab at Quantico for training. Maybe I'll send him the packaging for analysis and keep the light. :devil:
> 
> 
> ...One of the lights appears to now flicker during the twist actuation. I suspect a little cleaning with a Q-tip will restore normal operation.






ForrestChump said:


> Now your just teasing me, I need full detailed reports on both accounts.



As far as the federal forensics, I'll have to stay vague. Social media have been identified as an attack surface for our public servants. And, whatever my relative does is highly classified but his wife tells me she thinks it has something to do with counting the Styrofoam cups in the break room for a GAO audit. 

I will say that my amateur examination of the Titan-A blister pack under magnification indicates to me that the clear plastic was cut with a sharp blade rather than cracked open during shipping. The cut seems to wander a little as if it was made manually with a small blade like the one on an X-Acto knife. The cardboard card that holds the plastic is pristine, smooth with absolutely no signs of force, bending or abrasion. Oddly, there are seven regularly spaced marks on the periphery of the top flap of the clear plastic. There seem to be no stress marks on the body of the clear plastic blister, just some slight deformation near the slightly ragged cut at the top.

Anyone else still have the Titan-A packaging? Does it have the seven notches on the top of the clear plastic blister?

Unfortunately, the packaging of my first Titan-A was lost to a bad case of wrap rage (see: http://www.amednews.com/article/20081222/health/312229981/2/ ).

The flicker has been also reported by another user on a different Titan-A thread:



SVT-ROY said:


> Anyone notice a flickering if turning on slow? Maybe I'm just fussing over nothing. Sometimes it turns or seems to turn straight to high...



The grease on these single spring lights often seems to migrate to the center positive contact on the pill in the head and cause connectivity issues. Wasn't it the early SF Fury's that had mode changes when bumped? Also, removing excessive grease from the threads usually helps with the flicker issues. I wiped inside the head of the intermittent light with a paper napkin corner and all seems well for now.

More real world Titan-A usage... My wife was watering the lawn with a hose and sprinkler while I was trying to photograph the moon, Jupiter and Venus last night with a DSLR. I could see where things were headed so I coordinated with her to deconflict the water spray away from the camera equipment. She borrowed my Titan-A to move the sprinkler while I set up the camera and tripod, turned off autofocus and did a couple of other steps in preparation for the night sky shot. She went to the tap to turn off the water for the sprinkler move and almost stepped on a four foot long snake lounging in the moist leakage of the hose connection.

The light from the Titan-A was enough to get the snake to move away and we proceeded with our activities in the darkness. I suspect my wife will borrow a light again to move the sprinkler tonight.


----------



## Haesslich

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> As far as the
> 
> More real world Titan-A usage... My wife was watering the lawn with a hose and sprinkler while I was trying to photograph the moon, Jupiter and Venus last night with a DSLR. I could see where things were headed so I coordinated with her to deconflict the water spray away from the camera equipment. She borrowed my Titan-A to move the sprinkler while I set up the camera and tripod, turned off autofocus and did a couple of other steps in preparation for the night sky shot. She went to the tap to turn off the water for the sprinkler move and almost stepped on a four foot long snake lounging in the moist leakage of the hose connection.
> 
> The light from the Titan-A was enough to get the snake to move away and we proceeded with our activities in the darkness. I suspect my wife will borrow a light again to move the sprinkler tonight.



That's how flashaholics are made. Maybe you should get her one of her own, to introduce her to the hobby?


----------



## RI Chevy

Hey Vox. See if you can send the packaging to your relative to see if they can lift some DNA. 
Then we can call it a conspiracy theory.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

Haesslich said:


> That's how flashaholics are made. Maybe you should get her one of her own, to introduce her to the hobby?



Actually I gave her a SF E1B for her purse a few years ago when those lights were close to $200. She promptly gave it to one of her sisters. 'You can get another one, right?'

I'd love to see an AA version of the Titan to give to non-flashaholics. I've got enough CR123A's for Y3K but most folks don't and toss the gift light in a drawer when they see the first battery replacement cost.



RI Chevy said:


> Hey Vox. See if you can send the packaging to your relative to see if they can lift some DNA.
> Then we can call it a conspiracy theory.



They could probably get my blood type off the first packaging. 

I work at a place where a firearm is optional, a flashlight is required by federal law and a pocket knife is not allowed. I tried to open the Titan-A blister pack with a car key and a hotel ballpoint pen.

Then, the second Titan-A arrives already opened and I still complain. Oy... :shakehead


----------



## RI Chevy

Lol. They don't build cars that strong. As strong as blister pack plastic.


----------



## ForrestChump

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> I will say that my amateur examination of the Titan-A blister pack under magnification indicates to me that the clear plastic was cut with a sharp blade rather than cracked open during shipping. The cut seems to wander a little as if it was made manually with a small blade like the one on an X-Acto knife. The cardboard card that holds the plastic is pristine, smooth with absolutely no signs of force, bending or abrasion. Oddly, there are seven regularly spaced marks on the periphery of the top flap of the clear plastic. There seem to be no stress marks on the body of the clear plastic blister, just some slight deformation near the slightly ragged cut at the top.


----------



## robert.t

Anyone know where you can get these in the UK? I checked with Flashaholics and they are no longer selling Surefire, so won't be getting them in.


----------



## rjking

robert.t said:


> Anyone know where you can get these in the UK? I checked with Flashaholics and they are no longer selling Surefire, so won't be getting them in.



Got mine from Ebay UK through a US reseller.


----------



## robert.t

rjking said:


> Got mine from Ebay UK through a US reseller.



I don't want to do that if I can avoid it, in case they send one of the ones with an improperly bored tube and it has to go back.


----------



## Grizzman

I opened the Titan's shipping package today. The tint is a creamy white and the light can be operated with one hand. I don't have any Lithium AAAs yet to test, but the included SF cell has plenty of wiggle room, Eneloops slide in and out easily, cheap primaries that came in an unknown product slide in fine and require a light shake to allow for removal, and Energizer rechargables slide in and out easily.

I'll definitely keep it.


----------



## RI Chevy

Good to hear.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

In another thread, I made comments about no one taking the time to contact Surefire and ask if the Titan was designed to use only NIMH, as opposed to alkaline or Energizer Lithiums. I have been corrected... Forrest Chump not only attempted to contact Surefire, he had a dialogue and contacted them multiple times. "Mea Culpa" I stand corrected-looks like Surefire hass struck out with their handling of the new Titan. My apologies to Forrest Chump-thank you for choosing to deal with Surefire directly, giving them an opportunity to justify their actions(which they did not). I appreciate it when we can work together for the good of the unity. Thanks for letting me know...


----------



## Gadgetman7

Actually, I dealt with their customer service as well. They said that the shop that made the tubes used the included Eneloop for the dimensions and that it wasn't their fault. Very nice folks and immediately gave me a RMA. But why didn't someone in QC even think to check other batteries. Oh well, everyone makes mistakes and at least they're correcting them now. Still it has been somewhat of a disastrous launch.


----------



## Woods Walker

Gadgetman7 said:


> Actually, I dealt with their customer service as well. They said that the shop that made the tubes used the included Eneloop for the dimensions and that it wasn't their fault. Very nice folks and immediately gave me a RMA. But why didn't someone in QC even think to check other batteries. Oh well, everyone makes mistakes and at least they're correcting them now. Still it has been somewhat of a disastrous launch.



This is exactly what I believed happened. The speculation was getting rather interesting around here as to what the issue was so good to know the truth for certain. It's been over a month so checking back as still want this light. Maybe another month just to be sure all the old stock is gone might be in order.


----------



## ForrestChump

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> In another thread, I made comments about no one taking the time to contact Surefire and ask if the Titan was designed to use only NIMH, as opposed to alkaline or Energizer Lithiums.



No apology needed! As I said before I likely hold the CPF record for the most misinformed posts, ever posted.  There is a lot of posts and it's easy to miss a chunk or a page of them. I just called SF and that particular rep, from what I could tell believed what he said. I think he was simply passing it along. Even thought I believed it to be absolutely false.



Gadgetman7 said:


> Actually, I dealt with their customer service as well. *They said that the shop that made the tubes used the included Eneloop for the dimensions and that it wasn't their fault.* Very nice folks and immediately gave me a RMA. But why didn't someone in QC even think to check other batteries. Oh well, everyone makes mistakes and at least they're correcting them now. Still it has been somewhat of a disastrous launch.



.... I was under the impression they do their own machining? As far as "not their fault" we can just chalk that up to misspeak and maybe not take that one to the press. That one is too easy. One thing to note, SF Phone staff are fantastic and it seems like they have their hands full all the time. They have been very helpful and kind anytime I have called or had an issue ( many ) and in a few instances have gone above and beyond. The rest of SF, well, we all know what I've already posted.



Grizzman said:


> I opened the Titan's shipping package today. The tint is a creamy white and the light can be operated with one hand. I don't have any Lithium AAAs yet to test, but the included SF cell has plenty of wiggle room, Eneloops slide in and out easily, cheap primaries that came in an unknown product slide in fine and require a light shake to allow for removal, and Energizer rechargables slide in and out easily.
> 
> I'll definitely keep it.



As already mentioned at infinitum, I will not be purchasing SF anytime soon. But in relation to this light, I think we will now see more results like Grizz has. Eventually in sealed packaging. ( Was yours sealed? ) It appears SF is finally getting their arms around this one. Although, that doesn't take care of the old-new lemon stock that may be out there.


----------



## Grizzman

Yes, mine was sealed. Hopefully it will continue to work, as it is now, for many years to come.


----------



## RI Chevy

How about the serial number? Still in the 3's, or up to 4k ?


----------



## Grizzman

I hadn't added it to my inventory yet. I suppose I should do that now. 

They are now up to the 5100s.


----------



## RI Chevy

Wow! TY


----------



## ForrestChump

Grizzman said:


> I hadn't added it to my inventory yet. I suppose I should do that now.
> 
> They are now up to the 5100s.



Im sure many are wondering if you ordered direct?


----------



## Grizzman

I ordered it from Battery Junction a bit over a month ago.


----------



## ForrestChump

Grizzman said:


> I ordered it from Battery Junction a bit over a month ago.




:shrug:

IDK. Looks like the month wait was worth it. I wonder if BJ noticed something was off and returned / waited, or they simply got a later run.

I must admit I find this thread super interesting, and the questions could go on forever.....

So good luck to everyone. Hope you get a "Grizz Edition". 

Forrest out.


----------



## newbie66

I thought they did their own machining too. Maybe, just maybe they outsourced some work to China. Lol!


----------



## run4jc

Just had my second Titan A show up - this one direct from Surefire. My first didn't suffer from the battery issues and has decent tint, but definitely required 2 hands to operate.

This new one is battery friendly to all types, has a nice tint and the same nice beam shape - AND I CAN OPERATE IT WITH ONE HAND! 

So the Fenix LD02 has been removed from my key ring, and the new Titan A is now on the key ring. Optics Planet had them on sale for $48.99 with an additional discount so I ordered a 3rd. We'll see how it does in a week or so when it arrives.

run4jc out


----------



## rjking

robert.t said:


> I don't want to do that if I can avoid it, in case they send one of the ones with an improperly bored tube and it has to go back.



Mine came with A068xx serial number. No fitment issue, nice tint with no artifacts and very smooth one handed operation. Definitely a keeper. :twothumbs


----------



## run4jc

Mine was A04xxx


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> In another thread, I made comments about no one taking the time to contact Surefire and ask if the Titan was designed to use only NIMH, as opposed to alkaline or Energizer Lithiums. I have been corrected...



The instruction sheet that comes with the lights states: "NOTE: Titan and Titan Plus are multi-fuel-capable flashlights and can be powered by rechargeable AAA NiMH batteries or disposable AAA alkaline or lithium batteries."

I have run into another AAA battery that sticks in the tube of my first Titan, it is a recently purchased NiMH Duracell. Anyway, looks like that problem is solved in later production as we've discussed here.



newbie66 said:


> I thought they did their own machining too. Maybe, just maybe they outsourced some work to China. Lol!



Quite possibly I would say. The carefully worded fine print on the front of the Titan blister pack says: "Designed, perfected, and manufactured in the USA with the finest materials and components sourced worldwide." Hmmm... :thinking:


----------



## ForrestChump

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> The instruction sheet that comes with the lights states: "NOTE: Titan and Titan Plus are multi-fuel-capable flashlights and can be powered by rechargeable AAA NiMH batteries or disposable AAA alkaline or lithium batteries."
> 
> I have run into another AAA battery that sticks in the tube of my first Titan, it is a recently purchased NiMH Duracell. Anyway, looks like that problem is solved in later production as we've discussed here.
> 
> 
> 
> Quite possibly I would say. The carefully worded fine print on the front of the Titan blister pack says: "Designed, perfected, and manufactured in the USA with the finest materials and components sourced _worldwide_." Hmmm... :thinking:





http://www.surefire.com/surefire-is-made-in-usa

SF claims they are within the manufacturing requirements to meet the "Buy American Act".


https://fas.org/sgp/crs/misc/R42501.pdf

"Essentially, the Buy American Act6 attempts to protect domestic labor by providing a required preference for American goods in direct government purchases. In determining what are American goods, the place of mining, production, or manufacture is controlling. The nationality of the contractor is not considered when determining if a product is of domestic origin.7 Manufactured articles are considered domestic if they have been manufactured in the United States from components, “substantially all” of which have been mined, produced, or manufactured in the United States.8 *The term “substantially all” is defined in the regulations to mean that the cost of foreign components does not exceed 50% of the cost of all components.*"


----------



## PocketRocket

*Poof*


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

PocketRocket said:


> Anyone have a clue what's up with the Titan Plus? Being released anytime soon? o_o...



Bought it, paid for it, now just waiting....
And waiting...
And waiting...


----------



## DimmerD

PocketRocket said:


> Anyone have a clue what's up with the Titan Plus? Being released anytime soon? o_o...



According to LA Policegear it was supposed to be released by Surefire in late May but they didn't say which year, LOL. Got an email from them saying it pushed back slightly but they wont elaborate on how much slightly is.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight

ForrestChump said:


> "Essentially, the Buy American Act6 attempts to protect domestic labor by providing a required preference for American goods in direct government purchases."



The whole "buy American" thing is really just false economics. It helps an unproductive sector, while hurting productive sectors. This hurts consumers (who are buying overpriced goods or services), and it also hurts your overall economy by making it less productive overall.

If you buy something from China, you're paying in US dollars. The only thing the Chinese can do with the US dollars, is to eventually use them to buy American goods or services. Those dollars come back into your economy, but they do to a sector that is productive and competitive. Overall that's good for your economy, and also good for you. The only people it hurts is a company that is unproductive and produces overpriced goods it can only sell by telling suckers it's produced locally.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

What are you basing the comment "the only thing the Chinese can do with with US dollars, is to buy American Goods or Services" on? I have been to many countries and never once felt the money from that country could only be used to buy goods or services from that country. When the Canadian Dollar became worth more than the American dollar I had several family members from Canada wanting to buy in The USA. Sorry to the mods for going off topic.


----------



## gbelleh

I just received a Titan-A today. I was a little worried after reading about battery fit problems, etc. But I went ahead and got one for a good, Memorial Day sale price. I'm happy to report that it's very nice. Build quality is great, all batteries fit easily, the tint is nice (with a slight warmish yellow to it, but not too much), the beam pattern is nice, and the operation is very nice and smooth. One the nicest twisty switches I've ever used. I'm very pleased with this little light, and it will probably be going on my keychain tonight.


----------



## run4jc

Optics Planet offered a significant discount on one - price was already $48.99 before that 12% discount. I jumped all over it...just arrived - serial number A00070. REALLY early number. Batteries all fit okay, but the operation requires two hands. My A04xxx I just received is one handed and all batteries fit, too. So I now own 3 - all will accept all batteries, but only one is smooth enough for one-handed operation.


----------



## pjandyho

run4jc said:


> Optics Planet offered a significant discount on one - price was already $48.99 before that 12% discount. I jumped all over it...just arrived - serial number A00070. REALLY early number. Batteries all fit okay, but the operation requires two hands. My A04xxx I just received is one handed and all batteries fit, too. So I now own 3 - all will accept all batteries, but only one is smooth enough for one-handed operation.


Will it start to break in after multiple twisting? If it does then I am not worried. I recall when I first bought my T1A Titan a few years back it was stiff. Very very stiff. I twisted the head many times and it gradually smoothen out. Now it is smooth as butter.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> What are you basing the comment "the only thing the Chinese can do with with US dollars, is to buy American Goods or Services" on?



If another country owns US dollars, its only value is to purchase stuff in exchange for those US dollars. They could purchase stuff from any country, as long as that country accepts US dollars. But eventually, those US dollars will be used to purchase goods or services from the US, because it's your currency and you control it. When it does eventually get used to purchase US goods or services, it's probably going to go into a productive area of your economy, making your overall economy more productive and stronger. This weeds out the weak companies, and strengthens the good ones.

So, don't worry about "buy American". If you "buy Chinese" those dollars will come back to your economy. Giving the Chinese bits of green paper in exchange for cool toys, isn't a negative for you.

The Chinese could, in theory, hold onto your dollars forever. But in that case, they've only given your country free gadgets. In that case, it's your central bank that wins, not the consumer directly, but it would strengthen the US dollar which helps all Americans. Of course, the Chinese (or anyone) would be stupid to keep green pieces of paper forever, so it will eventually be used to buy whatever stuff you're good at producing. IMO, flashlights aren't it.


----------



## Woods Walker

run4jc said:


> Optics Planet offered a significant discount on one - price was already $48.99 before that 12% discount. I jumped all over it...just arrived - serial number A00070. REALLY early number. Batteries all fit okay, but the operation requires two hands. My A04xxx I just received is one handed and all batteries fit, too. So I now own 3 - all will accept all batteries, but only one is smooth enough for one-handed operation.



What 12% discount?


----------



## run4jc

Woods Walker said:


> What 12% discount?



It was emailed - a 1 day private discount for purchases over $50


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> The whole "buy American" thing is really just false economics. It helps an unproductive sector, while hurting productive sectors. This hurts consumers (who are buying overpriced goods or services), and it also hurts your overall economy by making it less productive overall.





Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> When the Canadian Dollar became worth more than the American dollar I had several family members from Canada wanting to buy in The USA. Sorry to the mods for going off topic.



I've learned to never get between a Canadian and a Walmart in the lower 48. You'll get run over. :laughing:

We've discussed the provenance of SF lights here on CPF often in the past, and my frequent houseguests from Canada always seem to be experts on what America should or shouldn't do. Like most Americans, I have no idea who is running Canada but I have no complaints. :thumbsup:

Our Canadian friends probably do know more about the Buy American Act than we do, here's an example cited here previously:



Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> The U.S. Government is required by the Buy American Act of 1933 to favor American made products in its purchases:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buy_American_Act
> 
> Those crafty folks from the Great White North somehow won a contract to supply U.S. military watches years ago. To conceal the foreign origins from the unsuspecting buyers south of the 49th parallel, the watches were labeled 'ADANAC', which is Canada spelled backwards:
> 
> http://www.broadarrow.net/adanac.htm



I've got one of those ADANAC watches I bought from a colleague who was an Air Force pilot.



ForrestChump said:


> *The term “substantially all” is defined in the regulations to mean that the cost of foreign components does not exceed 50% of the cost of all components.*"



Yep, that line suggests to me that the bodies of the Titan-A's may well be machined and perhaps anodized 'offshore' and then assembled in the U.S. to comply with the Act. SF already states that the emitters come from overseas, perhaps the electronics in head are claimed to be over half of the cost of components. Similar outsourcing is thought to take place in the very secretive Swiss watch industry where the coveted 'Swiss Made' label means a lot.

Remember how years ago S.F. lights had U.S.A. on the side or the tailcap? A lot of the same folks who assured us SF would never make lights overseas are the same ones who told us that SF would never go back to rechargeable batteries. Anyway, good to see SF continuing to innovate and adapt to the ever changing marketplace for quality lights.

My 33XX serial number Titan-A perhaps needs to be cleaned again. It sometimes will not cycle modes and gets stuck in high. Maybe still just a little too much lube on the threads, twist action is silky smooth and easily done with one hand. Love the flood beam for walking in the dark, we used it last night to get back on foot from a graduation party down the hill in our rural neighborhood with no streetlights.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> If another country owns US dollars, its only value is to purchase stuff in exchange for those US dollars. They could purchase stuff from any country, as long as that country accepts US dollars. But eventually, those US dollars will be used to purchase goods or services from the US, because it's your currency and you control it. When it does eventually get used to purchase US goods or services, it's probably going to go into a productive area of your economy, making your overall economy more productive and stronger. This weeds out the weak companies, and strengthens the good ones.
> 
> So, don't worry about "buy American". If you "buy Chinese" those dollars will come back to your economy. Giving the Chinese bits of green paper in exchange for cool toys, isn't a negative for you.
> 
> The Chinese could, in theory, hold onto your dollars forever. But in that case, they've only given your country free gadgets. In that case, it's your central bank that wins, not the consumer directly, but it would strengthen the US dollar which helps all Americans. Of course, the Chinese (or anyone) would be stupid to keep green pieces of paper forever, so it will eventually be used to buy whatever stuff you're good at producing. IMO, flashlights aren't it.



So what is it that prevents the Chinese from exchanging the American currency for Chinese currency and buying Chinese goods, thereby not strengthening the U.S. Economy in any way?


----------



## Haesslich

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> So what is it that prevents the Chinese from exchanging the American currency for Chinese currency and buying Chinese goods, thereby not strengthening the U.S. Economy in any way?



That American currency doesn't just magically become Yuan and didn't just appear in their wallets - someone exchanged that currency for products or services. If they hold onto that money forever and just assume it's Yuan, then there's less American Dollars out in distribution, which raises its value slightly. If they exchange it with another Chinese company, then that company which did the exchange has to either spend it elsewhere or take it out of circulation. 

If it's spent elsewhere, then either they're going to buy products from the US, or from people who do business with the US. It may change hands a few dozen times before it goes back into an American company, but it'll probably have been exchanged for goods and services which went into the US economy well before it did.

It's not like bartered goods or gold which has an intrinsic value of its own - dollars and euros and yuan only remain valuable as long as the governments that issue them are able to guarantee their worth and that they can be exchanged for things or services of value. If you don't use them, they're just colorful pieces of paper or plastic.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight

Haesslich said:


> It's not like bartered goods or gold which has an intrinsic value of its own - dollars and euros and yuan only remain valuable as long as the governments that issue them are able to guarantee their worth and that they can be exchanged for things or services of value. If you don't use them, they're just colorful pieces of paper or plastic.



Exactly. The US gave up the gold standard back in 1976. Since then, it's been a fiat currency, backed by nothing. Other countries can hold onto US dollars, but they can't exchange them for gold anymore. It comes back to the US economy eventually.

I'm not saying Surefire produces junk. They make good lights. But, IMO, they're overpriced to similar lights that are produced overseas. That makes them a poor value. They make up for that poor value by getting Americans to buy them out of some kind of patriotic duty. And, of course, governments and agencies that couldn't care less what they spend, as long as it looks good to the voters. It always looks good to voters if you say, "Yeah, we spent $1,000,000 on flashlights, but they were made in America!"

And, don't even get me started on [email protected] Overpriced _and _poor quality.


----------



## RI Chevy

I think the quality of the components and the engineering for Surefire are much better than cheaper imitation Chinese lights. That comes at a cost. And of course the warranty.


----------



## Woods Walker

RI Chevy said:


> I think the quality of the components and the engineering for Surefire are much better than cheaper imitation Chinese lights. That comes at a cost. And of course the warranty.



I think the SF might be the "imitation" light in this case.


----------



## ForrestChump

Woods Walker said:


> I think the SF might be the "imitation" light in this case.



I concur. :touche:



All things considered, it may sound strange coming from me, but I don't think SF would OS the bodies to china.

I'd be curious if someone would simply ask them>?


----------



## 880arm

ForrestChump said:


> I concur. :touche:
> 
> 
> 
> All things considered, it may sound strange coming from me, but I don't think SF would OS the bodies to china.
> 
> I'd be curious if someone would simply ask them>?



They are machined in Santa Ana and assembled in Fountain Valley, California just like all of their other aluminum flashlights. Everyone loves a good conspiracy but similar language referring to foreign parts has been on all of their flashlight packaging for quite a while now. The biggest difference with the Titan is that they worded it a little differently and placed it on the front of the package instead of the fine print on the back.




WalkIntoTheLight said:


> The whole "buy American" thing is really just false economics . . .
> 
> If you buy something from China, you're paying in US dollars. The only thing the Chinese can do with the US dollars, is to eventually use them to buy American goods or services . . .



Do a little reading about the US-China trade deficit and you will see that the Chinese "invest" in things other than goods and services. Rather than taking this thread too far off topic, this would make for a good discussion in the Cafe sub-forum if you would like to start a thread there.


----------



## Woods Walker

ForrestChump said:


> I concur. :touche:
> 
> 
> 
> All things considered, it may sound strange coming from me, but I don't think SF would OS the bodies to china.
> 
> I'd be curious if someone would simply ask them>?



I don't think so as well but dang is Surefire late to this party.


----------



## ForrestChump

880arm said:


> They are machined in Santa Ana and assembled in Fountain Valley, California just like all of their other aluminum flashlights. *Everyone loves a good conspiracy* but similar language referring to foreign parts has been on all of their flashlight packaging for quite a while now. The biggest difference with the Titan is that they worded it a little differently and placed it on the front of the package instead of the fine print on the back.



True. 

Flashaholics by default love to overcomplicate, myself included, although Im working on it. Never under estimate the imagination of an addict. Also, we had our first comment of it's kind that Im aware of from SF ( reportedly ) that they were not machined in house and the sizing was not their fault but rather a miscommunication between vendors. I think this also contributed to the "conspiracy".



880arm said:


> Do a little reading about the US-China trade deficit and you will see that the Chinese "invest" in things other than goods and services. Rather than taking this thread too far off topic, this would make for a good discussion in the Cafe sub-forum if you would like to start a thread there.



I was hesitant to post the link. At the time it was on topic and in spirit of the thread, but I should have abstained as it had nowhere to go but off topic. I second the recommendation to start another thread. Good topic.



Woods Walker said:


> I don't think so as well but dang is Surefire late to this party.



True.


----------



## 880arm

ForrestChump said:


> . . . we had our first comment of it's kind that Im aware of from SF ( reportedly ) that they were not machined in house and the sizing was not their fault but rather a miscommunication between vendors. I think this also contributed to the "conspiracy" . . .



Agreed. I only asked about the bodies and didn't think to ask about the insert, which is what prevented the larger batteries from fitting in the tube. I have no doubt that SureFire could machine those themselves but perhaps they chose to outsource them . . . or maybe not, I don't know. The conspiracy I was referring to was when the conversation jumped to an overseas origin of the aluminum body.

On a related note, I received my second Titan-A today. All batteries fit and operation is smooth. These are really nice little lights. If I can remember which bag my old one is hiding in I will try to measure the internal differences between the two.


----------



## ForrestChump

Up until now I had what I believed and verified to be 100% accurate info in this thread. I am now disappointed to say I have to recant this post as I believe this light to be of dubious quality and do not see it getting any better in any significant amount of time. There is just too much to fix, obviously my sentiments apply to their other lights as well. 



ForrestChump said:


> *EDIT: 6/14/15:
> **
> I recant this remark and do not endorse this light in anyway. The build quality, reliability, QC and price are unequivocally poor.*
> *
> 2) *Yes. I believe XXXX reported the first sealed package with everything in order, and as mentioned I feel we are now past or at the tail end of the lemons. Now would be a good time to grab one from a good dealer, or better yet SF directly as I would imagine they would have the freshest stock.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

Don't know about the conspiracy but I do wish these lights had a pocket clip like the Titan-B just to keep them from rolling off the table or night stand. I probably have something in the drawer that will fit from an earlier Chinese AAA light.

I realize that the Titan-A is marketed as a 'keychain' light but at 125 lumens for an hour it is a very lightweight EDC contender with lumen and runtime numbers comparable to the classic SF E1B Backup. Flood rather than TIR of course, so why not carry both just in case? :welcome:


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Don't know about the conspiracy but I do wish these lights had a pocket clip like the Titan-B just to keep them from rolling off the table or night stand. I probably have something in the drawer that will fit from an earlier Chinese AAA light.
> 
> I realize that the Titan-A is marketed as a 'keychain' light but at 125 lumens for an hour it is a very lightweight EDC contender with lumen and runtime numbers comparable to the classic SF E1B Backup. Flood rather than TIR of course, so why not carry both just in case? :welcome:



VCiD,
May I ask how long you have had your "B" model? I am still anxiously awaiting mine from a "back order"...thanks,
Ed


----------



## 880arm

I agree, a pocket clip would be nice!

Took the two Titans to work today for some measurements and the inner diameter of the battery tube was the same for both. As suspected, the only difference was the newer one didn't have the steel insert at the open end of the tube.

For those who like numbers . . . 

Battery tube inner diameter = .420" (both bodies measured at midpoint of tube)
Steel insert inner diameter = .412" (only present on the first Titan received)
SureFire AAA diameter = .402"
Sanyo Eneloop AAA diameter = .410"

The battery measurements aren't quite as precise as the body measurements. The SureFire battery had a fairly uniform diameter along its length while the Eneloop varied a bit and it wasn't quite as true (round) as the SureFire battery.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> VCiD,
> May I ask how long you have had your "B" model? I am still anxiously awaiting mine from a "back order"...thanks,
> Ed



Sorry, I don't yet have a Titan-B, the clip is depicted in the common instruction sheet for both models that comes with the Titan-A. And, the blister pack just says Titan with a Titan-A barcode sticker on the back. The lumen numbers on the front of the blister pack are for the 'A', perhaps a sticker will go over those numbers when the 'B' model ships.

After my experience with the first run of the SF EB1, I'm not as anxious to get one of the very early serials of new SF lights. Reminds me of listening to a colleague on the radio a while back during snowy winter airport operations. The tower said 'We've just deiced and sanded the runway, it is now available, no braking action reports yet. Would you like to be the first plane to land on it?' My coworker said 'No, sir, we'd like to be the second to land on it.' 

As we approach the summer solstice in the northern hemisphere, both of my Titan-A's are ready for another short night...


----------



## Kilovolt

The German dealer who was supposed to ship by the end of this week the Titan A Plus I had ordered has just sent me a mail in which he says the delivery is now scheduled for mid-July. :shakehead


----------



## kaichu dento

DimmerD said:


> According to LA Policegear it was supposed to be released by Surefire in late May but they didn't say which year, LOL. Got an email from them saying it pushed back slightly but they wont elaborate on how much slightly is.


I ordered both lights from them and ended up cancelling. Something just wrong about letting a customer complete an order then letting them know a day later you don't even have the product. Most sites won't even allow an order to go through if an item is out of stock.

Now trying to figure out who to order through...


----------



## nbp

kaichu dento said:


> I ordered both lights from them and ended up cancelling. Something just wrong about letting a customer complete an order then letting them know a day later you don't even have the product. Most sites won't even allow an order to go through if an item is out of stock.
> 
> Now trying to figure out who to order through...



Let me know what you figure out Pete, I am still tempted to pick one of these up. They seem to be pretty well liked by most of the posters.


----------



## run4jc

I've received Titans from Surefire direct, Battery Junction and Optics Planet. #s 2 and 3 came from Surefire and Optics Planet respectively, and are both good with any battery and can be operated with one hand.

I, too, ordered from LA Police Gear and received the backorder notice. I've kept the backorder because a) they haven't charged me and won't until the order ships and b) the prices were so darn good - included 6 free Surefire primary cells, too. Not fond of the way they handled it - who knows if it was strategic or just poor management, but either way it's certainly left a bad taste in quite a few folk's mouths.

Meanwhile, not to repeat what has been said many times, but the Titan A is a really neat little package. I find myself EDCing one as well as one on my key ring. Yet to see the first scratch or mark on the ano, the beam profile is perfect for most of my needs, the brightness is really plenty for most of my needs, and it's so small it is totally unobtrusive in my pocket.

Yes, I wish it had a lower low. No, the tint isn't perfect, although all three of mine are very good - slightly neutral with just the TINIEST hint of some green hiding in there...



Having tested and tortured a bunch of small 5mm lights - plus having tried a number of more refined emitter small AAA lights, I find the Titan to be the best all-around for me. Tried the Fenix LD02 and like it, but it isn't as bright and I don't like the beam profile as much. Having a clicky on such a small light seems somehow 'weird.' Have my old Beta QR...awesome, but not quite bright enough. Thrunite Ti version X ad nauseum - nice little lights but not quite as robust. Then all the 5mm lights - great but not bright. 

Yep, this little Surefire is a nice combination of positive virtues with just a few compromises. My hope is that the Titan B will have a lower low and then the high setting will be enough to cover just about anything.

We'll see....if they ever ship!


----------



## DimmerD

Did some Googling and found a site that said the plus's would be released August 12th 2015, don't remember the site though.


----------



## Woods Walker

880arm said:


> I agree, a pocket clip would be nice!
> 
> Took the two Titans to work today for some measurements and the inner diameter of the battery tube was the same for both. As suspected, the only difference was the newer one didn't have the steel insert at the open end of the tube.
> 
> For those who like numbers . . .
> 
> Battery tube inner diameter = .420" (both bodies measured at midpoint of tube)
> Steel insert inner diameter = .412" (only present on the first Titan received)
> SureFire AAA diameter = .402"
> Sanyo Eneloop AAA diameter = .410"
> 
> The battery measurements aren't quite as precise as the body measurements. The SureFire battery had a fairly uniform diameter along its length while the Eneloop varied a bit and it wasn't quite as true (round) as the SureFire battery.



If the only difference is the lack of a steel insert I guess that might explain the slit open product packaging. Maybe SF recalled them, slit open the package then removed the steel insert. Anyone get an open package with light that lacked this insert?


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

DimmerD said:


> Did some Googling and found a site that said the plus's would be released August 12th 2015, don't remember the site though.



From www.bhphotovideo.com with backorder payment caveats reference the above discussion:



> SureFire Titan Plus Ultra-Compact Dual-Output LED Flashlight  B&H # SUTITANB MFR # TITAN-B
> 
> * New Item - Coming Soon Ship Time: Not available
> 
> This is a new item. We are accepting orders and they will be filled in the order they are received. An authorization for this product will be processed upon placing the order. Your order will only be charged at time of shipment.
> 
> PayPal Orders
> PayPal orders will be charged when the order is placed.
> 
> International Orders
> International orders will be charged when the order is placed.
> 
> Expected availability: August 12 2015
> *


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

880arm said:


> Took the two Titans to work tday for some measurements and the inner diameter of the battery tube was the same for both. As suspected, the only difference was the newer one didn't have the steel insert at the open end of the tube.
> 
> For those who like numbers . . .
> 
> Battery tube inner diameter = .420" (both bodies measured at midpoint of tube)
> Steel insert inner diameter = .412" (only present on the first Titan received)
> SureFire AAA diameter = .402"
> Sanyo Eneloop AAA diameter = .410"





Woods Walker said:


> If the only difference is the lack of a steel insert I guess that might explain the slit open product packaging. Maybe SF recalled them, slit open the package then removed the steel insert. Anyone get an open package with light that lacked this insert?



You may be on to something. My slit packaged Titan-A does not have the steel insert like the earlier sealed pack unit. Not sure if the insert can be removed without damage to the tube though. Boiling water or heat gun and the aluminum alloy tube expands faster than the steel insert ring perhaps? :thinking:

Remember the early SF U2's that had a plastic battery tube insert, possibly to prevent use of 18650 rechargeable batteries? Was the Titan-A steel insert an attempt to limit battery size, later abandoned to comply with the 'multi-fuel-capable' battery spec?

The SF story about the CNC milling error using the dimensions of the supplied NiMH battery doesn't seem to hold water since the battery tubes have the exactly the same inside diameter. And, the customer service tale about the blister packs broken open in shipping does not comport well with my Titan-A packaging observations posted above.


----------



## 880arm

Woods Walker said:


> If the only difference is the lack of a steel insert I guess that might explain the slit open product packaging. Maybe SF recalled them, slit open the package then removed the steel insert. Anyone get an open package with light that lacked this insert?



That certainly seems plausible.



Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> You may be on to something. My slit packaged Titan-A does not have the steel insert like the earlier sealed pack unit. Not sure if the insert can be removed without damage to the tube though. Boiling water or heat gun and the aluminum alloy tube expands faster than the steel insert ring perhaps? :thinking:



Or just a couple of minutes work to ease it out with a pick. The insert is only press-fit into the body.



Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Remember the early SF U2's that had a plastic battery tube insert, possibly to prevent use of 18650 rechargeable batteries? Was the Titan-A steel insert an attempt to limit battery size, later abandoned to comply with the 'multi-fuel-capable' battery spec?
> 
> The SF story about the CNC milling error using the dimensions of the supplied NiMH battery doesn't seem to hold water since the battery tubes have the exactly the same inside diameter. And, the customer service tale about the blister packs broken open in shipping does not comport well with my Titan-A packaging observations posted above.



The ID of the body is slightly enlarged with an obvious "shelf" where the spacer is meant to be. Since we are speculating, it seems plausible that the spacers were intended to have the same ID measurement as the rest of the body but, for some reason, were made with thicker sidewalls and a correspondingly smaller ID. After looking at the spacer more closely, it seems likely that it was not CNC machined but rather stamped and/or drawn from tubing. Perhaps this was the part that was erroneously sized for only the SureFire labeled battery.

If SureFire wanted to restrict battery sizing it would have been quicker, easier, and cheaper to simply machine the entire body to the desired size. There would have been no reason to "overbore" the body if they planned on restricting the size with the spacer.


----------



## jabe1

Sounds more like it was meant to reinforce the threaded area than reduce tube size, but either it was spec'd wrong or manufactured wrong.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

880arm said:


> If SureFire wanted to restrict battery sizing it would have been quicker, easier, and cheaper to simply machine the entire body to the desired size. There would have been no reason to "overbore" the body if they planned on restricting the size with the spacer.



Thanks as always for sharing your expertise. :thumbsup:

We had similar discussions on the SF U2 years ago. And later U2's (unofficially dubbed the U2A here on CPF) indeed eliminated the plastic spacer and had the smaller bore.



jabe1 said:


> Sounds more like it was meant to reinforce the threaded area than reduce tube size, but either it was spec'd wrong or manufactured wrong.



Was the Titan-A body slightly overbored for the original design OD to accommodate the multi-fuel spec which then required the spacer for reinforcement when the wall got too thin?

That threaded area does look mighty thin without the spacer. Of course, it would normally be protected by the screwed on head.

Another thought is whether the spacer was intended to improve the contact area of the twisty switch by mating with the ring on the back of the electronics 'pill'. It looks like the threads are insulated on the inside of the head, the center battery terminal is spring loaded to contact the center pad in back of the pill first and the final connection is when the outer edge of the battery tube hits the annular contact surface on the back of the pill. I believe this scheme is from one of the SF patents that gave us features like the lock out tailcap.

So, was the spacer not really required in the first place? Or, will it reappear with a corrected size in later Titan-A's?


----------



## kaichu dento

nbp said:


> Let me know what you figure out Pete, I am still tempted to pick one of these up. They seem to be pretty well liked by most of the posters.


The only thing holding me back is that I'd like to spend less if possible than the $60 that they seem to be running. If I had a direct need and no other light to fill the AAA spot I'd get one immediately, but it won't be long before I do have one of the aluminum ones at least. 



run4jc said:


> I've received Titans from Surefire direct, Battery Junction and Optics Planet. #s 2 and 3 came from Surefire and Optics Planet respectively, and are both good with any battery and can be operated with one hand.
> 
> I, too, ordered from LA Police Gear and received the backorder notice. I've kept the backorder because a) they haven't charged me and won't until the order ships and b) the prices were so darn good - included 6 free Surefire primary cells, too. Not fond of the way they handled it - who knows if it was strategic or just poor management, but either way it's certainly left a bad taste in quite a few folk's mouths.
> 
> Meanwhile, not to repeat what has been said many times, but the Titan A is a really neat little package. I find myself EDCing one as well as one on my key ring. Yet to see the first scratch or mark on the ano, the beam profile is perfect for most of my needs, the brightness is really plenty for most of my needs, and it's so small it is totally unobtrusive in my pocket.
> 
> Yes, I wish it had a lower low. No, the tint isn't perfect, although all three of mine are very good - slightly neutral with just the TINIEST hint of some green hiding in there...
> 
> 
> 
> Having tested and tortured a bunch of small 5mm lights - plus having tried a number of more refined emitter small AAA lights, I find the Titan to be the best all-around for me. Tried the Fenix LD02 and like it, but it isn't as bright and I don't like the beam profile as much. Having a clicky on such a small light seems somehow 'weird.' Have my old Beta QR...awesome, but not quite bright enough. Thrunite Ti version X ad nauseum - nice little lights but not quite as robust. Then all the 5mm lights - great but not bright.
> 
> Yep, this little Surefire is a nice combination of positive virtues with just a few compromises. My hope is that the Titan B will have a lower low and then the high setting will be enough to cover just about anything.
> 
> We'll see....if they ever ship!


Nice mini-review and coming from you and others who've been here quite a while it just makes me want one all the more if for no other reason than not wanting to be left out! Well, not really, but still, there does seem to be an aura of quality around this little light and I'm not particularly bothered by the battery fit issue as I'm pretty confident that as so often has been the case, things will be worked out by the time the early buyers have nudged the factory into attention for the benefit of all.


----------



## pjandyho

Actually I am quite sold looking at the beam shots posted previously. Once my local dealer gets the stock in I will get one. At least if anything is not up to specs, he allows immediate rejection.


----------



## SVT-ROY

Well after the issues with the filthy threads, loosing then finding my titan A....Another issue.
Using it at work it fell into a full 55gal drum of plain water. I couldn't get it out for a while, had to rig something to fish it out. Today I found my oil and went to oil the dry squeeky threads, i found a lot of moisture in the head just under the lens. I checked it after its submersion and there was no signs of any water making it trough. 




After further inspection the oring or sealant that was used looks to not be even and has a few spots that look like where the water may have gotten in.


----------



## Woods Walker

Well that's not good.  Shoot it might have to be another month............


----------



## Gadgetman7

I can't find an IPX rating for the Titan but it's likely IPX7 which is 1 meter of water for 30 minutes. So depending on how long it was submerged it may be within spec.


----------



## marinemaster

I called SF due to battery fit issue and got an rma. I will have to send the entire light back meaning the head and the body. Did you guys had to ship the entire light back ? When you received the light back did it have the insert steel ring/sleeve or not ?


----------



## M I K

SVT-ROY said:


> ........ i found a lot of moisture in the head just under the lens. ............



To dry it out, you could just put the head in an oven at 100 degrees for a couple of hours. That's nothing more than a hot day in the glove box of a vehicle. With the body removed, it would probably dry out just fine.


----------



## Woods Walker

Gadgetman7 said:


> I can't find an IPX rating for the Titan but it's likely IPX7 which is 1 meter of water for 30 minutes. So depending on how long it was submerged it may be within spec.



I had multiple 1XAAA flashlights run through the washer and were just fine. Went swimming with some in shorts by accident and they were just fine. These lights were also much less expensive, some of a similar style to the SF. Anyone see the 1xAAA survival tests posted on CPF with cheap lights? Maybe SF has a patent on leaking 1XAAA lights and other manufactures aren't allowed to make them for fear of legal action?  I like the brand but won't cut any slack here however that's just me. So far in this case it's been the right call.

Edit.

Once again I will return to this thread in a month to check on this as still want the light but clearly there is no hurry in this case.


----------



## Woods Walker

M I K said:


> To dry it out, you could just put the head in an oven at 100 degrees for a couple of hours. That's nothing more than a hot day in the glove box of a vehicle. With the body removed, it would probably dry out just fine.



Or on top of the radiator overnight with cap off.


----------



## SVT-ROY

Woods Walker said:


> I had multiple 1XAAA flashlights run through the washer and were just fine. Went swimming with some in shorts by accident and they were just fine. These lights were also much less expensive, some of a similar style to the SF.



You just reminded my on my old streamlight nano that was ran through the washer, it's so abused it is now silver lol.


----------



## SVT-ROY

M I K said:


> To dry it out, you could just put the head in an oven at 100 degrees for a couple of hours. That's nothing more than a hot day in the glove box of a vehicle. With the body removed, it would probably dry out just fine.



Not a bad idea actually, but you did get me thinking, I run rechargeable desiccant packs in my safes and buried the head in one. This should work fast.


----------



## gbelleh

Looking at the white sealant around the lens, I notice mine is quite uneven. It seems to be kind of squishing out on one side. ??


----------



## RI Chevy

If you are still trying to dry it out. Bury it in rice for a couple of days. The rice should pull out the moisture.


----------



## Gadgetman7

Looks uneven to me too.


----------



## WarRaven

gbelleh said:


> Looking at the white sealant around the lens, I notice mine is quite uneven. It seems to be kind of squishing out on one side. ??



I'd kind of expect that from a wallyworld light,
not a Surefire.

I wonder how many more are like that.


----------



## SVT-ROY

RI Chevy said:


> If you are still trying to dry it out. Bury it in rice for a couple of days. The rice should pull out the moisture.



Good tip,(Even from a Chevy guy hah) that's what I used on cell phones etc before I grabbed 20lb of sillica. It's almost fully dry...But I can hardly get low mode now, I takes about 10 tries or more. 

Any other reports on the sealant around the lens? Looking feeble. And I'm a surefire fanboy, I have to call it like I see it.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

SVT-ROY said:


> Good tip,(Even from a Chevy guy hah) that's what I used on cell phones etc before I grabbed 20lb of sillica. It's almost fully dry...



And, to get out that last bit of moisture, run the light on high for a while to heat the head would be my suggestion...



SVT-ROY said:


> But I can hardly get low mode now, I takes about 10 tries or more.



My s/n 33XX Titan-A (slit package, no spacer) has the same problem. :shakehead I've cleaned the threads and the inside of the head several times but the light does not toggle modes well at all. The problem seems to be getting worse with use, I can still get to low but it takes some fiddling (and nautical language ).

When twisted on there is a visible flicker and the light goes immediately to high.

My other s/n 25XX Titan-A, with the spacer, still changes modes flawlessly with each twist.

I'm beginning to think that the spacer in the battery tube really is required to make a good final contact with the ring inside the head. Without the spacer, final contact is made by the thin unanodized edge of the aluminum alloy tube which is irregular and may be prone to oxidation.

Perhaps this irregular electrical contact without the spacer can be debounced in the firmware in future production for more reliable mode transitions. Or, maybe the spacer, resized, will reappear.



SVT-ROY said:


> Any other reports on the sealant around the lens? Looking feeble. And I'm a surefire fanboy, I have to call it like I see it.



My two Titan-A's seem to have an evenly applied bead of sealant visible around the lens on the nearly indistinguishable (except for LED centering) heads.


----------



## RI Chevy

I wonder why they do not use O-rings?


----------



## Woods Walker

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> And, to get out that last bit of moisture, run the light on high for a while to heat the head would be my suggestion...
> 
> 
> 
> My s/n 33XX Titan-A (slit package, no spacer) has the same problem. :shakehead I've cleaned the threads and the inside of the head several times but the light does not toggle modes well at all. The problem seems to be getting worse with use, I can still get to low but it takes some fiddling (and nautical language ).
> 
> When twisted on there is a visible flicker and the light goes immediately to high.
> 
> My other s/n 25XX Titan-A, with the spacer, still changes modes flawlessly with each twist.
> 
> I'm beginning to think that the spacer in the battery tube really is required to make a good final contact with the ring inside the head. Without the spacer, final contact is made by the thin unanodized edge of the aluminum alloy tube which is irregular and may be prone to oxidation.
> 
> Perhaps this irregular electrical contact without the spacer can be debounced in the firmware in future production for more reliable mode transitions. Or, maybe the spacer, resized, will reappear.
> 
> 
> 
> My two Titan-A's seem to have an evenly applied bead of sealant visible around the lens on the nearly indistinguishable (except for LED centering) heads.



Sounds logical but if true it doesn't speak well of SF if a person really thinks about it. This just keeps getting worse and worse.  I said it would be another month before returning to this thread to see if these new issues have been cleared up but morbid curiosity drew me back so maybe a list of issues would help potential buyers.

*1. Battery fitment fiasco.
2. Leaking in water.
3. Use of sealant which is sometimes poorly done rather than O-rings.
4. Split open packaging.
5. Mode changing issues aka difficult to get low mode working.
6. Difficult to twist head on of all things a twisty light.
7. Mysterious vanishing metal spacer part of unknown purpose. *

I didn't include not perfectly centered LED, tint issues, mode spacing or levels as these tend to be either cosmetic or personal preference.


----------



## SVT-ROY

S/N 3324 No slit in package, other than the slit on the right side I did myself. What's this spacer thang thang?


----------



## ForrestChump

Up until now I had what I believed and verified to be 100% accurate info in this thread. I am now disappointed to say I have to recant this post as I believe this light to be of dubious quality and do not see it getting any better in any significant amount of time. There is just too much to fix, obviously my sentiments apply to their other lights as well. 



ForrestChump said:


> *EDIT: 6/14/15:
> **
> I recant this remark and do not endorse this light in anyway. The build quality, reliability, QC and price are unequivocally poor.*
> *
> 2) *Yes. I believe XXXX reported the first sealed package with everything in order, and as mentioned I feel we are now past or at the tail end of the lemons. Now would be a good time to grab one from a good dealer, or better yet SF directly as I would imagine they would have the freshest stock.


----------



## gbelleh

Are there pictures of what the spacer looks like? I'm not sure if mine has it or not. Also, where is the slit in the packaging?

I'll likely call Surefire tomorrow about my uneven lens seal. It seems like that could possibly compromise its water resistance.


----------



## ForrestChump

Woods Walker said:


> Sounds logical but if true it doesn't speak well of SF if a person really thinks about it. This just keeps getting worse and worse.  I said it would be another month before returning to this thread to see if these new issues have been cleared up but morbid curiosity drew me back so maybe a list of issues would help potential buyers.
> 
> *1. Battery fitment fiasco.
> 2. Leaking in water.
> 3. Use of sealant which is sometimes poorly done rather than O-rings.
> 4. Split open packaging.
> 5. Mode changing issues aka difficult to get low mode working.
> 6. Difficult to twist head on of all things a twisty light.
> 7. Mysterious vanishing metal spacer part of unknown purpose. *
> 
> I didn't include not perfectly centered LED, tint issues, mode spacing or levels as these tend to be either cosmetic or personal preference.



*I concur.*

Will check back on this thread next summer.


----------



## Woods Walker

ForrestChump said:


> *I concur.*
> 
> Will check back on this thread next summer.



I agree. There just seems like too many things to be fixed. I am out as well. Best of luck to all.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

SVT-ROY said:


> S/N 3324 No slit in package, other than the slit on the right side I did myself. What's this spacer thang thang?



You can see how rough the bare aluminum alloy edge is at the end of the threads on the battery tube. It mates with the smooth metal ring inside the head in the bottom of your picture.

The smooth metal spacer that sits inside the battery tube is barely visible in the middle of the pictures on this earlier post on this thread: 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...5-125-lumen)&p=4637360&viewfull=1#post4637360

The center battery positive contact is already made as the twist to tighten closes the contact with the top of the battery tube and the ring inside the head. 

Perhaps the aluminum alloy of the tube has a dissimilar metals problem with the ring causing galvanic corrosion and increasingly unreliable switch actuation as you and I have experienced. Or, maybe the rough soft bare edge of the battery tube coupled with a little oxidation causes momentary intermittent contact with the ring as they are mated, inadvertently signaling a mode change to high.

Looks like you've cleaned the inside of the light really well so maybe any corrosion or contact issues are on the microscopic level.

I swapped heads on the two Titan-A's that I have. The body without the spacer gives flickering with either head as it is slowly tightened to a solid connection. One of the heads seems to be more sensitive to the intermittent contact and almost always goes to high, the other head sometimes stays in low on the initial twist as it should. Both heads work fine and cycle modes reliably with the body that has the spacer.


----------



## archimedes

Thanks for the updates ... I guess making a little keyring AAA twisty is more challenging than it might seem :ironic:


----------



## jabe1

I have been following this thread pretty closely. I am disappointed in Surefire to say the least. Firstly, with the Foursevens debacle, and now their failure to produce a quality AAA light, even for $60.

Maybe David Chow could give them some design pointers. I think ever since they've been without P.K., the design and execution has been at best mundane.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

Looking back a couple of months on this thread, Kestrel came to the same conclusion about the spacer insert being used to make reliable electrical contact:



Kestrel said:


> There appears to be a nickel-plated pressed-in insert, they do the same thing for the tail end of the L-series.
> Most certainly better for maintaining consistent electrical contact, that's a nice touch that I've come to expect from SF. :thumbsup:


----------



## PocketRocket

*Poof*


----------



## ForrestChump

jabe1 said:


> I think ever since they've been without P.K., the design and execution has been at best mundane.



*Every light* launched post PK that Im aware of has had a sizable portion of units with significant functionality issues, then a 2 month to 1 year refinement process getting the lights to function as advertised. Even during this time, fluctuating high prices were justified because of the "massive amount of R&D that goes into each light, plus the exceptional warranty". This is an observation, not an opinion.



PocketRocket said:


> Definitely with you.
> 
> As it stands SureFire's quality definitely has been becoming questionable even with their costlier lights (see "SureFire UDR Dominator" thread).
> 
> Thus I am absolutely not surprised they released what's essentially a several inches of crap with the Titan-A.
> 
> How's the Beta-QRv2 as a keychain light contender?
> 
> Been eyeing the copper version of that little fella for some time now!



I have been treated....less than well...... for making observations about the TITAN and SF QC. In this thread, I have been vindicated 100% with every single one of my observations. The only time I was wrong was when I posted about seeing less lemons in the near future, which has been clearly corrected.

The comments in this post break no forum rules and are in the spirit of the thread so I would encourage everyone to stay on topic and spare me the insults. Consistently producing unreliable lights at a premium price including the TITAN is important to note. Im not sure where the confusion comes from as lights either function as advertised or not. The reality is first run SureFires have a sizable portion that do not function properly. Reliability is a very relevant topic. Not only is it relevant it is _imperative_, as these lights are marketed to our Police, Firemen and Military personnel not to mention Search & Rescue and people preparing for emergencies or critical applications like caving.


----------



## GoVegan

I too have been following this thread closely. I was so excited when the Titan-A was announced, but each time I think I'm ready to order it, I see more ongoing issues.
About it not listing any IPX waterproof rating, AFAIK all new Surefire packaging lists the lights as "1 METER" which can be seen on CPF member tonywalker23's Surefire EB1 YouTube review.
So as the Titan-A's packaging doesn't list any waterproof rating I can only imagine that it isn't rated for any type of submersion. Which sucks, especially as all the Chinese competition list IPX8 at 1-2 meters.
I'm now thinking of ordering the Arc-AAA Premium instead which BTW is "Waterproof to 100 feet"!
Because as much as I love my trusty 4 year old Fenix E01, I'm dying to replace it with something better, but it seems like it is hard to beat the E01 for reliability and robustness.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight

Surefire quality problems are not really a surprise. That is what happens to most companies as they become mature businesses. When they start out, they can be focused on quality and innovation, because overhead is low and they're focused on a niche market. After they develop a good brand, owners and investors want to see some return on their money. So, manufacturing ramps up to sell to the mass market, quality control and oversight goes down, innovation stops, and you end up with mediocre products that have more issues. I think Surefire is entering that stage.

Eventually, their products become commodities of questionable value, profits slump, and eventually the company is restructured, bought out, or goes under. Sometimes they can make a comeback, but that takes a lot of foresight and patient investors.


----------



## Gadgetman7

GoVegan said:


> I'm now thinking of ordering the Arc-AAA Premium instead which BTW is "Waterproof to 100 feet"!
> Because as much as I love my trusty 4 year old Fenix E01, I'm dying to replace it with something better, but it seems like it is hard to beat the E01 for reliability and robustness.



If you can afford it the Muyshondt Mako II HO is built very well and has incredible run times. I love mine.

Back on topic, I've been really lucky I guess, no battery issues or any other issues with the two that I have now but I did send back one with a serial number under 100. Looks like their QC is hit and miss.


----------



## marinemaster

Gadgetman did you send back the entire Titan light to SF or only the tube part only ?

I had the Arc AAA P but at $40 is not worth it these days. The newer Fenix E01 with 13 lumens is great. The tint is good. Just make sure you do some steel wool on the reflector and LED and works great. I think I paid around $10.


----------



## gbelleh

I returned my Titan for a refund today. Aside from the uneven lens seal, over the weekend mode switching became much more flickery and inconsistent. I didn't want to gamble with a replacement. My 3-mode Fenix E05 is back on my keychain for now, and still working perfectly. I may give the Titan Plus a try someday, if its bugs all get worked out.


----------



## Gadgetman7

marinemaster said:


> Gadgetman did you send back the entire Titan light to SF or only the tube part only ?



I had to send back the whole light. Looks like they could send you just the tube.


----------



## tonkem

PocketRocket said:


> Definitely with you.
> 
> As it stands SureFire's quality definitely has been becoming questionable even with their costlier lights (see "SureFire UDR Dominator" thread).
> 
> Thus I am absolutely not surprised they released what's essentially a several inches of crap with the Titan-A.
> 
> How's the Beta-QRv2 as a keychain light contender?
> 
> Been eyeing the copper version of that little fella for some time now!



Cannot comment on the surefire Titan, but I have the beta qr on copper and it is very well made. Like the light quite a bit. Only rub, for me, is the neutral tint, as I prefer cool white. Otherwise nice quality light.


----------



## recDNA

I'm sorry if this has been mentioned (very long thread to scan) but I'm looking for a AAA light for my wife but it must be single mode bright as possible and accept alkalines. She won't bother with rechargeables and will pop in an alkaline as soon as rechargeable runs out. Is there a 1 mode titan that will safely run on alkaleaks?


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

recDNA said:


> Is there a 1 mode titan that will safely run on alkaleaks?



My second Titan-A without the metal spacer in the battery tube almost always comes on in full brightness these days and it takes alkaline batteries. :thumbsup:


----------



## recDNA

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> My second Titan-A without the metal spacer in the battery tube almost always comes on in full brightness these days and it takes alkaline batteries. :thumbsup:


But is that the normal behavior? I thought it came on in low? Oh and you had to remove the spacer and void the warranty right?


----------



## ForrestChump

RI Chevy said:


> I wonder why they do not use O-rings?



$


----------



## Woods Walker

recDNA said:


> But is that the normal behavior? I thought it came on in low? Oh and you had to remove the spacer and void the warranty right?



This is from the SF web site.

*To activate Titan, simply rotate its head counterclockwise (with head pointing away from you) for low output. Return to off by rotating clockwise, then rotate counterclockwise again, within one second, to unleash all 125 room-filling lumens from Titan’s high-performance LED. Powered by its included AAA NiMH rechargeable battery (charger not included), Titan can generate useful light output for up to 8.5 hours on a single charge, thanks to its sophisticated microprocessor that continuously manages the flow of power. This versatile keychain light can also run off of a readily available AAA alkaline battery for up to 13 hours. AAA lithium batteries offer increased runtimes on low-output setting—up to 17 hours. *


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

recDNA said:


> But is that the normal behavior? I thought it came on in low? Oh and you had to remove the spacer and void the warranty right?



As you and others have pointed out, the Titan-A should come on initially in low and cycle to high with a twist. My second light comes on in high, perhaps due to contact problems when the thin edge of the battery tube mates with an annular contact inside the head.

The spacer in the second light was missing when I received it. The packaging on the light had been slit at the top, one poster here was told by SF customer service that the blister packs had broken open in transit. Various theories on whether the spacer was removed after the light was packaged and reopened, or was never installed have been put forth in earlier posts. Judging from the total lack of witness marks in the soft inside of the battery tube I would say that the spacer was never installed in my second Titan-A.

It appears that the early serials of the Titan-A have the spacer but will not take _some _alkaline batteries. My first Titan-A has the spacer and still cycles modes reliably as described in the instructions.

So, the problem with the second Titan-A started out innocently enough:



Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> One of the lights appears to now flicker during the twist actuation. I suspect a little cleaning with a Q-tip will restore normal operation.



But got worse after a few days of use as also reported by SVT-ROY:



SVT-ROY said:


> ...But I can hardly get low mode now, I takes about 10 tries or more.





Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> My s/n 33XX Titan-A (slit package, no spacer) has the same problem. :shakehead I've cleaned the threads and the inside of the head several times but the light does not toggle modes well at all. The problem seems to be getting worse with use, I can still get to low but it takes some fiddling (and nautical language ).
> 
> When twisted on there is a visible flicker and the light goes immediately to high.
> 
> My other s/n 25XX Titan-A, with the spacer, still changes modes flawlessly with each twist.



At least one of the lights with the mode switching issue has already been returned to take advantage of SureFire's (or a dealer's) great customer service:



gbelleh said:


> I returned my Titan for a refund today. Aside from the uneven lens seal, over the weekend mode switching became much more flickery and inconsistent. I didn't want to gamble with a replacement.


----------



## recDNA

I wish they would make a "tactical" 1 mode version.


----------



## ForrestChump

recDNA said:


> I wish they would make a "tactical" 1 mode version.



That would be cool, but it seems like most users are having trouble with accessing the second mode.

2 is 1 and 1 is none would apply here...

Literally.


----------



## nbp

"Most"? I think two users had that problem.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

recDNA said:


> I wish they would make a "tactical" 1 mode version.



You can see some traces on the circuit board inside the Titan-A head. Wasn't there a trace on the SF P2X Fury you could cut to make it single mode? :thinking:



nbp said:


> "Most"? I think two users had that problem.



In my last post alone I count three. As others here would quickly remind me, for a $60 AAA light that is already three too many...

The best customer service is the one you don't have to use in my opinion. Anybody remember the Maytag repairman?


----------



## SVT-ROY

Yet another issue that I have realized for some time but have yet to chat about. But before that i will say i still love this light and wont send it back until it fails completely.

I can easily get into a half lumen,quarter lumen whatever mode with my titan. Anyone mess around and figure this one out? I am an innovator but refuse to believe I am the first. I use this setting all the time on my hospital TV tray in bed at night....yeah that's right and it kicks butt. Check it out next to a Ti S15 14500 on firefly? Moonlight? Whatever they call low low.


----------



## A.G. Host

....................


----------



## recDNA

Bottom line is I am looking for ANY single mode AAA keychain light that runs on alkaleaks and either starts in high or has only high of at least 100 lumens. Can't find a single one. Seems incredible.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight

recDNA said:


> Bottom line is I am looking for ANY single mode AAA keychain light that runs on alkaleaks and either starts in high or has only high of at least 100 lumens. Can't find a single one. Seems incredible.



If you find one, and still intend to run it on alkaleaks, just be aware that the high current draw will kill an alkaline battery pretty fast. You might be better to run it on NiMH Eneloops, or a Energizer lithium (if you don't mind the price).


----------



## Badbeams3

Woods Walker said:


> Sounds logical but if true it doesn't speak well of SF if a person really thinks about it. This just keeps getting worse and worse.  I said it would be another month before returning to this thread to see if these new issues have been cleared up but morbid curiosity drew me back so maybe a list of issues would help potential buyers.
> 
> *1. Battery fitment fiasco.
> 2. Leaking in water.
> 3. Use of sealant which is sometimes poorly done rather than O-rings.
> 4. Split open packaging.
> 5. Mode changing issues aka difficult to get low mode working.
> 6. Difficult to twist head on of all things a twisty light.
> 7. Mysterious vanishing metal spacer part of unknown purpose. *
> 
> I didn't include not perfectly centered LED, tint issues, mode spacing or levels as these tend to be either cosmetic or personal preference.



Had my eye on this as well for a present. But as much as I like the Surefire brand, well...this one needs a going over me thinks. Don't know what type of quality control or testing was done. But it must have been done poorly.


----------



## archimedes

recDNA said:


> Bottom line is I am looking for ANY single mode AAA keychain light that runs on alkaleaks and either starts in high or has only high of at least 100 lumens. Can't find a single one. Seems incredible.


Wasn't Peak Eiger suggested in your other thread ?


----------



## recDNA

archimedes said:


> Wasn't Peak Eiger suggested in your other thread ?


I don't remember but I will check. 

It appears the Eiger uses QTC thus no option for high only. There are also no pictures to explain what each body type looks like. Like what does the "keychain" model look like? It appears you can use the plunger on instead of twisty which would be a plus but I don't see where to attach the keychain. I also do not know if it works as single mode high only with qtc removed? Anyway this is the wrong thread for this discussion so sorry of being ot.


----------



## archimedes

Peak are available as single mode (no QTC), by custom order. So as not to take this thread farther OT, @recDNA , feel free to PM me for more details if you like


----------



## run4jc

I feel almost guilty. I have 3 of these, serial numbers A00040, A00070 and A04578. First one (70) had only the twisty difficulty (which has since loosened up a bit.) The next 2 have NO problems and have been in regular use - 40 as a 'drop in pocket' EDC when at work, 4578 lives on my key ring, 70 sits on the night table. I can use any battery, any time, any of the 3. 70 is just a bit snug with a couple of type of cells, but I can still get them out and my preferred cell, the Eneloop pro fits perfectly.

Except for my SC62w for dog walking duty, these are all I use.

It's unfortunate that so many CPF members had some a less than good experience to start out - going forward hopefully all these issues will go away.

run4jc out


----------



## Woods Walker

run4jc said:


> I feel almost guilty. I have 3 of these, serial numbers A00040, A00070 and A04578. First one (70) had only the twisty difficulty (which has since loosened up a bit.) The next 2 have NO problems and have been in regular use - 40 as a 'drop in pocket' EDC when at work, 4578 lives on my key ring, 70 sits on the night table. I can use any battery, any time, any of the 3. 70 is just a bit snug with a couple of type of cells, but I can still get them out and my preferred cell, the Eneloop pro fits perfectly.
> 
> Except for my SC62w for dog walking duty, these are all I use.
> 
> It's unfortunate that so many CPF members had some a less than good experience to start out - going forward hopefully all these issues will go away.
> 
> run4jc out



Maybe report back after an accidental trip through the wash. I never not washed a 1XAAA at least once if EDC. LOL!


----------



## ForrestChump

run4jc said:


> I feel almost guilty. I have 3 of these, serial numbers A00040, A00070 and A04578. First one (70) had only the twisty difficulty (which has since loosened up a bit.) The next 2 have NO problems and have been in regular use - 40 as a 'drop in pocket' EDC when at work, 4578 lives on my key ring, 70 sits on the night table. I can use any battery, any time, any of the 3. 70 is just a bit snug with a couple of type of cells, but I can still get them out and my preferred cell, the Eneloop pro fits perfectly.
> 
> Except for my SC62w for dog walking duty, these are all I use.
> 
> It's unfortunate that so many CPF members had some a less than good experience to start out - going forward hopefully all these issues will go away.
> 
> run4jc out





Shame on you for getting 2 out of 3 proper lights. It looks like you have indeed one the TITAN lottery. For now.....



Woods Walker said:


> Maybe report back after an accidental trip through the wash. I never not washed a 1XAAA at least once if EDC. LOL!



^^^^^ITS A TRAP! That would be one way to get some very clean rapid disassembly shots....


----------



## run4jc

ForrestChump said:


> Shame on you for getting 2 out of 3 proper lights. It looks like you have indeed one the TITAN lottery. For now.....
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^ITS A TRAP! That would be one way to get some very clean rapid disassembly shots....



I'd say 3 for 3. Again, the head has loosened and I can get any battery in any light. Tint is consistent - no sloppy sealing around the lens. I've said it before - I am NOT a Surefire fanboy and I am NOT a Titan fanboy. There's no doubt some have suffered with bad quality.

So I did indeed win the lottery, I suppose. More people report bad news than good news - maybe I'm not alone and others either a) don't belong to CPF or b) aren't speaking up? Who knows.

So, again, it's sad that there are so many legitimate QC issues out there. I just ain't one of 'em....


----------



## ForrestChump

run4jc said:


> I'd say 3 for 3. Again, the head has loosened and I can get any battery in any light. Tint is consistent - no sloppy sealing around the lens. I've said it before - I am NOT a Surefire fanboy and I am NOT a Titan fanboy. There's no doubt some have suffered with bad quality.
> 
> So I did indeed win the lottery, I suppose. More people report bad news than good news - maybe I'm not alone and others either a) don't belong to CPF or b) aren't speaking up? Who knows.
> 
> So, again, it's sad that there are so many legitimate QC issues out there. I just ain't one of 'em....



If the light is now functioning after some break in.... I would consider that in spec. But of course I had a knee jerk reaction to call the 3rd a lemon, statistically the odds were better....

Im genuinely glad they all are doing their thing.

Good luck.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

FYI-mine is still working as good as the day I got it-no issues at all. I realize there have been legitimate problems with this roll out, but not all have been lemons. Most of the lights that have problems are well documented, but how many people bought it, used it without any problems and thus never even looked for this thread? At least the problems are being remedied.


----------



## ForrestChump

Reliability Poll is all locked up.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Cool. Thank you! Love hard data...


----------



## RI Chevy

Is the poll really necessary? If you like the light, buy it, if not then don't. This is getting completely over analyzed. We already have a couple of threads going on this very light, we don't need another.


----------



## ForrestChump

Reliability Poll is all locked up.


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK

Anyone receive a titan plus yet?


----------



## Kilovolt

V8TOYTRUCK said:


> Anyone receive a titan plus yet?



Some dealers say it will be available after July 15th, others after August 15th ....


----------



## ForrestChump

Kilovolt said:


> Some dealers say it will be available after July 15th, others after August 15th ....



I am SUPER curious what we will see quality wise with this light.

Another TITAN? 

Or a rock solid "you get what you pay for" SUREFIRE Titan Plus?

Im actually pretty excited, wonder if they were more motivated to nail it down with this one.


----------



## MMK21

I got an email from their customer service saying end of July, but who really knows.


----------



## ForrestChump

As I mentioned, if they pop it out this year, and it is a quality piece, I would be impressed. I am very interested how these will stack up vs what they got going on now... I really do find this whole situation absolutely fascinating. I know that sounds a bit strange but it's true. Everything from the bad build quality to the rationalizations, to the people who received 3-4 "perfect" ones? Did they really? Im sure someone did? That whole reflector thing..... It's all so nutty...... Anxiously awaiting the Titan +.....I want cold stone data points on this next one. No "awesome warranty"...no excuses. Whats changed? Whats improved? How will the fit and finish hold up to a current "good" Titan AAA? Will they be more consistent with tint for the price increase? Are they really going to be what the Titan AAA should have been? Did the mode switching get better? Any flickering? Threading? One hander or 2? Or will it come out like a ROCK like the Titan AAA never happened? I think Im more excited then the people who are actually going to buy one. 




Also, to bad there's *no buttons* to push in this thread.......sorry guys...


----------



## sbebenelli

I ordered a Titan A directly from Surefire and received it yesterday. You can turn it one handed and every battery I have fits in it without any snugness. It's nice and small, smaller than I even was expecting. I like it.

I'm not into lights like I once was and it's been years since I've posted something on CPF. I follow Surefire on Facebook and that's how I learned about this light. I then found this thread and learned of the battery fitment problem with some units. I put off buying it until I read about some lights not having this issue. I ordered directly from Surefire with the thinking I would hopefully receive an updated light. This will be my new EDC.


----------



## ForrestChump

Touchdown. Can't believe this post went untouched for 2 days! 

Hows the build sbebnelli? Does it feel like a $100 light?

If it didn't have SF on the side would you buy it over?

Any issues at all or just a good light? Sounds like you are content, which is a good.


----------



## sbebenelli

ForrestChump said:


> Touchdown. Can't believe this post went untouched for 2 days!
> 
> Hows the build sbebnelli? Does it feel like a $100 light?


 It's a $60 light not $100. I don't have a problem paying $60, I doubt I'd pay $100. I find the build quality very good.



ForrestChump said:


> If it didn't have SF on the side would you buy it over?.


 I'm a Surefire fan. I do not own any lights that are not made in the USA. I doubt I would have bought it if it wasn't a Surefire.



ForrestChump said:


> Any issues at all or just a good light? Sounds like you are content, which is a good.


 No issues at all.

This is my first light purchase in several years. Something about it sparked my interest in buying it. I generally use single cell 123 lights. I have a HDS I use everyday at work.


----------



## ForrestChump

ooops!


Was reading the post above yours and thought it was a TITAN+ 

Congrats on the new light, happy your happy with it!


----------



## rjking

You're not alone Forest. :thinking: 



ForrestChump said:


> ooops!
> 
> 
> Was reading the post above yours and thought it was a TITAN+
> 
> Congrats on the new light, happy your happy with it!


----------



## peter yetman

ForrestChump said:


> I think Im more excited then the people who are actually going to buy one.



You and me both, given up on SF and started following you. You do make me laugh.


----------



## night.hoodie

peter yetman said:


> You and me both, given up on SF and started following you. You do make me laugh.



Ostensibly, Surefire is more durable, but ForrestChump is brighter with better runtime, and always in spec.


----------



## ForrestChump

peter yetman said:


> You and me both, given up on SF and started following you. You do make me laugh.





night.hoodie said:


> Ostensibly, Surefire is more durable, but ForrestChump is brighter with better runtime, and always in spec.



I think these are the first compliments I've gotten! Forrest is excited! You guys want a chocolate!? Can we be friends?


----------



## peter yetman

Just behave, or I'll take away your toys.
P


----------



## jon_slider

peter yetman said:


> toys.
> P


Last link in my sig lists a dozen different single aaa choices.


----------



## bigfoot

Welp... guess I need to backtrack a bit on my first impressions.  After using a lithium cell (e2 Energizer) for a couple of weeks, upon removing the head of the light it looks like it will be pretty tough to remove that battery. Not much to grab on to whatsoever. I hesitate to send this back to SF, as the LED has a nice creamy vanilla tint. Maybe I will just use it with Eneloops from here on out...

Again -- on the plus side, no battery rattle.


----------



## RI Chevy

You might be able to get the battery out by placing the host in the refrigerator and see if the metals shrink up a little, just enough to get the cell out. Might be worth a shot.
I would guess that your light has the pressed in ring?


----------



## KITROBASKIN

If it was me, I would put it the flashlight with the stuck battery in the freezer long enough for the battery to be thoroughly cold, then alternately using each hand to hold the aluminum body, try to warm the light while having the battery still cold. Then, in a motion reminiscent of the old fashioned mercury thermometers that had to be shaken down to get a person's temperature, violently flick that tool! Doing this over a bed might be a good idea to minimize the impact of the battery coming out. 
Just trying to help.


----------



## RI Chevy

That is pretty much what I was getting at Kitro. 
You explained much more thoroughly and eloquently than I.


----------



## Badbeams3

I hope they fix the battery issue before they release the "B".


----------



## Gadgetman7

I received two from Surefire last week. Both were perfect and work with every battery I've tried. On the one I sent back, a few very sharp wrist flicks would pop the e2 loose. It was vacuum sealed in mine and if you could find something thin enough you might be able release the vacuum and flick it out.


----------



## Woods Walker

KITROBASKIN said:


> If it was me, I would put it the flashlight with the stuck battery in the freezer long enough for the battery to be thoroughly cold, then alternately using each hand to hold the aluminum body, try to warm the light while having the battery still cold. Then, in a motion reminiscent of the old fashioned mercury thermometers that had to be shaken down to get a person's temperature, violently flick that tool! Doing this over a bed might be a good idea to minimize the impact of the battery coming out.
> Just trying to help.



If it was me I would toss the light in a bag and mail to SF so they can fix it.


----------



## ForrestChump

bigfoot said:


> Welp... guess I need to backtrack a bit on my first impressions.  After using a lithium cell (e2 Energizer) for a couple of weeks, upon removing the head of the light it looks like it will be pretty tough to remove that battery. Not much to grab on to whatsoever. I hesitate to send this back to SF, as the LED has a nice creamy vanilla tint. Maybe I will just use it with Eneloops from here on out...
> Again -- on the plus side, no battery rattle.



The selling point of this light IMO is that it has great flexibility using the big 3 cell chemistries. Going from 3 to 2 ain't right.

You'll use eneloops and possibly, in a pinch... alkaleaks, lithium primaries are always my go to cells.....

Cell Removal: Tie it at the end with 3 feet of dental floss. Take it outside and helicopter that thing. Beware of flying AAA cell.



Woods Walker said:


> If it was me I would toss the light in a bag and mail to SF so they can fix it.



+1

That said, I would send it back and emphasize you want the same head and a proper cell body. Perhaps you can swap just the body but I think I read they want the entire light.


----------



## Rolz

Design looks good, somewhat basic but nice. If it can produce 125 lumens on a AAA, that's impressive.


----------



## 01foreman400

I'm holding out for the Titan Plus.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

bigfoot said:


> Welp... guess I need to backtrack a bit on my first impressions.  After using a lithium cell (e2 Energizer) for a couple of weeks, upon removing the head of the light it looks like it will be pretty tough to remove that battery. Not much to grab on to whatsoever.



Sounds like the first Titan-A I bought. It has the spacer on the end of the threaded battery tube, always switches modes reliably and vacuum packs the e2 Energizer when you slide it in. I was able to pull the e2 cell out of my Titan-A with needle nose piers on the + contact but it took some doing.

My second SF Titan-A still almost always goes to high whether twisted slowly or quickly. There is visible flickering as you tighten the head. I may send it back to SF but like others here, I'm afraid of what I will get in return.

Although SureFire has held patents for twisty mode switching for many years, as far as I can tell this is their first attempt to try it using the head and not, for example, the two stage tailcap.

Another observation is that virtually all SF non-specialty lights prior to the Titan series have both removable tailcaps and heads so you can push stuck batteries out from the other end.


----------



## jon_slider

Rolz said:


> it can produce 125 lumens on a AAA


For the price of *One* $60 Titan with 2 modes, no knurling, no pocket clip, and no tail standing ability, you could buy *Three* knurly Thrunite Ti3 lights, that are just as bright on high, plus they have an extra mode, for $20 each, and include a reversible pocket or cap clip, and tail stand capability.


----------



## rjking

Flashaholics don't buy lights based on price alone.:naughty:


----------



## Woods Walker

rjking said:


> Flashaholics don't buy lights based on price alone.:naughty:



Right but given all the issues what else is there? A name?


----------



## peter yetman

It's very loyal of you all to try and find ways of correcting an obviously defective light,
Maybe if you all sent them back to SF, they'd get the message.
They've become far too smug in my opinion.
P


----------



## ForrestChump

peter yetman said:


> It's very loyal of you all to try and find ways of correcting an obviously defective light,
> Maybe if you all sent them back to SF, they'd get the message.
> They've become far too smug in my opinion.
> P



+ 110%


----------



## chuckhov

120%?

I can buy 3 lights that have no problems for that price, or get a hell of a lot more light for the same money.

I never will buy just a name... The product itself has to be worth it to me.

Thanks,
-Chuck


----------



## pjandyho

I was tempted to get one but on second thoughts, I think I will stick with my Fenix and Tain.


----------



## ForrestChump

This thread cracks me up. It's like a really mixed bag of opinions on a merry go round of the same people with the same opinions saying the same thing over and over in different ways.

I am probably the worst and think I made my feelings in regards to the TITAN pretty clear. I'll try and chill out unless there are legitimate design changes or complaints.

That would probably make some of you happy....


----------



## Badbeams3

ForrestChump said:


> This thread cracks me up. It's like a really mixed bag of opinions on a merry go round of the same people with the same opinions saying the same thing over and over in different ways.
> 
> I am probably the worst and think I made my feelings in regards to the TITAN pretty clear. I'll try and chill out unless there are legitimate design changes or complaints.
> 
> That would probably make some of you happy....



Na, we like merry go rounds. All aboard!


----------



## ForrestChump

:hahaha:



Badbeams3 said:


>




Heres Forrest doing his thing.


----------



## WarRaven

It's only fun if there is a good chance of dying or turning into a bag of Jello.
Go-go-go....no-stop-Stop-STOP!!!!

Next?


----------



## marinemaster

It would make me happy [emoji3]


----------



## Seeker_of_Light

Hello all, newbie to the world of flashlighs .....and was wondering which was the better keychain light is one (the topic of thread) or Arc AAA? Please explain? Looking at adding a reliable last option keylight. Thanks


----------



## RI Chevy

Welcome to the forum ! :welcome:

As far as this light and the ARC AAA goes, they use the same battery. The ARC has only 1 level of about 10 lumens. This Titan has 2 levels and the high is about 125 lumens. 
They will both function well and gove you great reliability. 
The ARC was the best light in the AAA category when it first came out. There are many awesome lights in the same category today.


----------



## jon_slider

Seeker_of_Light said:


> was wondering which was the better keychain light is one (the topic of thread) or Arc AAA? Please explain?



study the specs for each light you are considering… the Arc is a single mode light.. the Titan has 2 modes.. and I have a list of a dozen other lights you can consider, last link in my signature

better depends on the application.. The Titan is better at being Bright.. the Arc is better at conserving batteries

next educate yourself on the eneloop battery option 
I highly recommend the option

Then educate yourself on CRI.. my signature has a TON of info you might find educational

Welcome to CPF! Hang on to your Wallet!


----------



## marinemaster

Arc AAA WAS the light to have maybe 10 years or so ago. I don't know which conspiracy theory is true but I am guessing that ARC has hundreds or thousands of them laying around. It will probably be 2028 when they run out. Then they will bring out a new model with the P4 emitter 
You can get the Fenix E01 the newer 13 lumens model and use some steel wool for the reflector. It works great.
I would also get the SF Titan AAA is a very good light in my opinion.


----------



## Z-Tab

I finally picked one of these up and I'm quite pleased with it, though there are a couple of ways that I would change to make it a "perfect" AAA keychain light. Still, this light will basically cover 90% of EDC needs and $60 feels like a fair price, given Surefire's reliability and warranty service. 

Things that I like about it:
1. The tint is very pleasant. A little warmer than the typical Surefire of old. Maybe ~5500-5800k, if I'm gonna make a rough guess.
2. Long threads. Great for a keychain light where there's a chance of the head rotating in your pocket. This is gonna take many turns before it disassembles itself.
3. Size and shape. This is a small light, though not really in competition for smallest AAA. The keychain attachment point is great, keeping the lines clean in a way that the Tain Piccolo/Ottavino fails (one of the only areas where it does).

Some changes I would make:
1. Progressive twisty. I'd prefer to have progressive levels... turn a bit for low and a bit more for high (or vice versa). I don't love the off/on/off/on to get to high.
2. Loosen for on. I think the UI of loosening the light to turn it on is preferable for a keychain light. The Titan's long threads reduce the problem, but loosen for on solves it.

I had been considering waiting for the Titan-B to come out, but at this point, I think that I'll just stick with this one.


----------



## Seeker_of_Light

Thank you for your feedback!

I am thinking about getting the Arc aaa for my "low tech" wife. Meaning, all she needs is a basic one mode flashlight that will provide light if and when she needs it. She is very plain jane and only cares about the flashlight working. Plus, I need something that will withstand living in her purse!

Still doing research...


----------



## RI Chevy

I have an ARC AAA and love it. There was a few threads on them. Check them out.


----------



## newbie66

Just got mine yesterday after making an order 3 montha ago from local dealer. Emitter is slightly off center. Upon turning it on and when switching modes it flickers. Cleaned threads and contact which were very black. Still the same. Sometimes it has 2 additional outputs which looked like medium and super low. Cheap brand alkaline and my Fujitsu NIMH fits fine. Tried tightening the head a bit more to hopefully avoid flicker and output inconsistency but that triggered another issue. It has becone near impossible most of the time to make stay on. It is now even more unreliable. Contacted local dealer for advice.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

newbie66 said:


> Emitter is slightly off center. Upon turning it on and when switching modes it flickers. Cleaned threads and contact which were very black. Still the same. Sometimes it has 2 additional outputs which looked like medium and super low. Cheap brand alkaline and my Fujitsu NIMH fits fine. Tried tightening the head a bit more to hopefully avoid flicker and output inconsistency but that triggered another issue. It has becone near impossible most of the time to make stay on. It is now even more unreliable.



Sounds just like my 33XX serial number Titan-A, you probably had to wait longer to get a defective light due to international supply chain issues. :shakehead

My second Titan-A has all of the symptoms you mention and the packaging was already slit opened when it arrived. I've reported the problems in earlier posts on this long thread (_ad nauseam _as others have wryly observed :tired.


----------



## Badbeams3

Does this light have a spring in the bottom?


----------



## ForrestChump

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Sounds just like my 33XX serial number Titan-A, you probably had to wait longer to get a defective light due to international supply chain issues. :shakehead



Sorry Newbie66, that logistics dictated the batch of light you got. They should have Maned Up and done a recall. It would turn the confidence factor right around, people would be holding hands and singing hymns.

They have a different new light that just came out as well, first CPF member to receive it got an RMA. ( Slow Clap ). It's only been 7 months since that particular model was announced. 

Seriously, what is SF trying to accomplish here?


----------



## M I K

Badbeams3 said:


> Does this light have a spring in the bottom?



Yep.


----------



## JulesK

I'm new to this forum, but have been lurking for a while because I was very interested in this light (regular, not the plus), and this thread was the best place to get info. Many thanks to everyone who provided invaluable information. I originally ordered one from Surefire back in April, but cancelled it when the issues started being reported, and re-ordered when it seemed safe.

My A07XXX arrived today, and I'm amazed by the size. Everything seems to work correctly: easy one-handed operation, reliably turns on/off and changes brightness levels, LED is centered enough, seems to be enough room in the battery tube for something a little wider than the rechargeable it came with, etc. Beam is nice. There are a couple of tiny spots inside the hole for the split-ring where the anodization has chipped/worn off, but I can live with that.

My practice has been to stash lights where I might need them (car, office, daily work bag, etc.), but this may the first light I will carry every day.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

JulesK said:


> I originally ordered one from Surefire back in April, but cancelled it when the issues started being reported, and re-ordered when it seemed safe.
> 
> My A07XXX arrived today, and I'm amazed by the size. Everything seems to work correctly: easy one-handed operation, reliably turns on/off and changes brightness levels, LED is centered enough, seems to be enough room in the battery tube for something a little wider than the rechargeable it came with, etc. Beam is nice. There are a couple of tiny spots inside the hole for the split-ring where the anodization has chipped/worn off, but I can live with that.



Thanks for the report JulesK, sounds like the early glitches have been addressed. :thumbsup:

I'm anxious to buy a couple more Titan-A's for gifts as I had originally planned.

Amazon has a 'deal of the day' going right now (expires in three hours at 10 pm ET) on the EB1, maybe they will run one soon on the Titan-A...


----------



## Woods Walker

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Thanks for the report JulesK, sounds like the early glitches have been addressed. :thumbsup:
> 
> I'm anxious to buy a couple more Titan-A's for gifts as I had originally planned.
> 
> Amazon has a 'deal of the day' going right now (expires in three hours at 10 pm ET) on the EB1, maybe they will run one soon on the Titan-A...



One of the "early glitches" is lack of water proofing due to sealant rather than an O-ring. So are we really sure these issues have been addressed?


----------



## SVT-ROY

Mine now seems to be working just fine. Maybe it just needed a "break in" lol. I haven't used it much this last month but it might go into service.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Do not change the title of a thread when posting. Took me awhile to correct this.

Bill


----------



## newbie66

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Sounds just like my 33XX serial number Titan-A, you probably had to wait longer to get a defective light due to international supply chain issues. :shakehead
> 
> My second Titan-A has all of the symptoms you mention and the packaging was already slit opened when it arrived. I've reported the problems in earlier posts on this long thread (_ad nauseam _as others have wryly observed :tired.



Yeah, took a while for me to receive it, and I was hoping they would have sorted out the issues mentioned by then. 

My Titan-A had the A057XX serial number. Packaging was unopened though. I just read some of your earlier posts but unless I am missing something I am guessing that you did not return it for an exchange.


----------



## newbie66

ForrestChump said:


> Sorry Newbie66, that logistics dictated the batch of light you got. They should have Maned Up and done a recall. It would turn the confidence factor right around, people would be holding hands and singing hymns.
> 
> They have a different new light that just came out as well, first CPF member to receive it got an RMA. ( Slow Clap ). It's only been 7 months since that particular model was announced.
> 
> Seriously, what is SF trying to accomplish here?



Thanks Forest. Haha, yup they should have maned up alright and people would have more confidence in SF. Their quality seems to be going down the drain... probably even lower than the Chinese made ones perhaps? :thinking:


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

newbie66 said:


> My Titan-A had the A057XX serial number. Packaging was unopened though. I just read some of your earlier posts but unless I am missing something I am guessing that you did not return it for an exchange.



After reading JulesK's report of a properly working later serial number Titan-A, I'll probably now get an RMA and drive several miles to our rural post office. I need to replace some broken clips on classic SureFire's as well. I've had an account with SF since the 1990's and in the past they have often sent parts like tailcaps and clips without requiring a return of the light.

Why didn't I return the Titan-A sooner instead of moaning and groaning at length here on CPF?

I hesitate to use SF's great customer service if I think I can solve the problem myself. And I was afraid if I RMA'ed the faulty Titan-A too soon, I might get another bad light from the same batch. And, uh foremost, I'm lazy.


----------



## kelmo

Woods Walker said:


> One of the "early glitches" is lack of water proofing due to sealant rather than an O-ring. So are we really sure these issues have been addressed?



I got one from an early batch, the one with the skinny battery tubes. I took it camping last week. I went swimming in the Sacramento River with my Titan in my pocket and it remained water tight. BTW, it was the perfect camp light IMHO. The low was great for just about everything and the high was really impressive in quality darkness.

I gave my spare away and just ordered two more. One is ear marked for a buddy that helped me install an attic fan. 

kelmo


----------



## ForrestChump

Woods Walker said:


> One of the "early glitches" is lack of water proofing due to sealant rather than an O-ring. So are we really sure these issues have been addressed?



I made the mistake of making the statement that the ''bugs" were worked out weeks ago. I was wrong.

The only _confirmed_ remedy we have seen from SF are re-drilled battery tubes and I think a small tweak to the ring in the body tube. 

Anything short of a laundry list of _confirmed_ design changes would be inadequate. It still looks like a gamble with this one.


----------



## Kamerat

The Titan A came in the mail today. The tint is truly blue and gives you a cold feeling. The light also feels big and I have at least 10 aaa lights that are better. The light is not worth more than a $10 light. So disappointed.


----------



## M I K

Kamerat said:


> The Titan A came in the mail today. The tint is truly blue and gives you a cold feeling. The light also feels big and I have at least 10 aaa lights that are better. The light is not worth more than a $10 light. So disappointed.



Hmmmm. I can't help but wonder if what you received is actually a "REAL" SureFire Titan-A ?!?!?!


----------



## Gadgetman7

That is odd. I now have four. All are creamy white.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Kamerat said:


> The Titan A came in the mail today. The tint is truly blue and gives you a cold feeling. The light also feels big and I have at least 10 aaa lights that are better. The light is not worth more than a $10 light. So disappointed.



What is the serial number (wonder if you got one of the earliest models)? Did you buy it from an authorized Surefire distributor? I don't mean to make light of your complaints, we all agree it sucks to get a light that is so far off the mark, but I too wonder if you got a fake ?


----------



## RI Chevy

Send it back and ask for a replacement.


----------



## WarRaven

Pictures by chance?
That would help these guys to help poster I'd think anyways.


----------



## Woods Walker

Kamerat said:


> The Titan A came in the mail today. The tint is truly blue and gives you a cold feeling. The light also feels big and I have at least 10 aaa lights that are better. The light is not worth more than a $10 light. So disappointed.



Tint and ergonomics are basically subjective issues which aren't IMHO related to value beyond your own point of view. To each their own however these issue may or may not apply to everyone.


----------



## run4jc

Gadgetman7 said:


> That is odd. I now have four. All are creamy white.



Yeah, I have 3 and the same for me.

Don't know why I keep visiting this thread. Seems primarily devoted to reporting on the ills of these little lights. Heck, I love mine. All 3 of them. And when LA Police Gear finally ships my Titan A and B, I'll have 4 of these and 1 of the Bs.

YMMV.

As for blue tint, that is the FIRST mention of blue tint I have seen related to this light. Hmmm.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

I agree photos could be useful.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

run4jc said:


> Yeah, I have 3 and the same for me.
> 
> Don't know why I keep visiting this thread. Seems primarily devoted to reporting on the ills of these little lights. Heck, I love mine. All 3 of them. And when LA Police Gear finally ships my Titan A and B, I'll have 4 of these and 1 of the Bs.
> 
> YMMV.
> 
> As for blue tint, that is the FIRST mention of blue tint I have seen related to this light. Hmmm.



Yes it does appear to be a jeers type thread. Maybe those SF disliker's will leave this thread so members can objectively express their concerns.

Bill


----------



## Kilovolt

Bullzeyebill said:


> Yes it does appear to be a jeers type thread. Maybe those SF disliker's will leave this thread so members can objectively express their concerns.
> 
> Bill




I wonder whether I should consider myself included in the SF dislikers ...


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Kilovolt, do you have a photo of all three lights on the same setting instead of 1 on high and two on low so we can see a more accurate comparison? Thanks.


----------



## rickyro

Bullzeyebill said:


> Yes it does appear to be a jeers type thread. Maybe those SF disliker's will leave this thread so members can objectively express their concerns.
> 
> Bill



I don't think as Moderator, you should comment in such a subjective way. But that is just my personal feeling and I will leave this thread soon.

What if I put your sentence in this way: So maybe those SF objective commentators will leave this thread so SF lovers can freely express their fondness. 


If that Norway flashaholic had all his AAAs in Nichia 219, I can understand that all his AAAs have whiter and more beautiful tint than SF, which means SF is blue and green (more accurately according to my experience with my EB1). That is the experience I got from my only Surefire EB1. Surefire may be outstanding in the anodize and quality, but not good at all with the tint. SF does not care about this if their main target is tactical and police. If they are going to do everyday carry lights, maybe they should provide LED options to satisfy the real flashaholics.


----------



## Kilovolt

The three lights at full power. Kindly note that the lens of Titan T1A (1 x 123) has been painted yellow with glass paint to improve the tint which was blue:


----------



## Robocop

Rickyro as members and fellow flashlight freaks we can often disagree and at least you did so in a pleasant tone. I believe as moderators we help keep things on track however none the less us mods are still flashaholics just like all other members. We have our likes and dis-likes and we all have our favorites. I will often comment in threads with my personal opinions as again I was a flashaholic long before I was a mod.....to sum it up we often enjoy just participating in threads like everyone else and as long as members remain civil we all can learn something and have a little fun. I believe Bill had a valid point as this thread has at times leaned towards a bashing tone.

I am actually pleased to see this thread has managed to move along without any major drama and I have been checking it every now and then simply because I am still a flashlight geek. So my geeky flashlight side will add a little to this as a fellow member and not as a moderator.

I am thinking hard on this new AAA as I would like to own one for my collection. I have hundreds of lights from various makers however after early reviews decided to wait for a few months on adding this one. I am hoping they will work out a few issues however I was disappointed to read some had problems. If nothing else maybe SF will use this as a learning experience and continue to improve from there. Actually I never expected them to offer a single AAA light so at least this is a start for all of us who like smaller EDC options. If they do commit to future smaller edc style options they have the means to offer us all some very nice toys to add to our collections. 

I do agree with fellow moderator Bullzeyebill that this thread has often sounded like a jeer thread so I will try to keep it on topic with simply saying I do plan on buying one for myself however will most likely wait about one month before doing so. And yes the collector side of me will most likely buy the higher output version when available where it will find its place in my rotation with the hundreds of others that I really do not need.

Carry on gentlemen....just adding a few comments as Robocop the fellow flashlight weirdo and not as Robo the super tough mod....ha


----------



## run4jc

Ooops. Here I am in this thread again. Personally I am anything but a SF fan boy. Since the venerable 6P, C2, E2E and E1E went away I've pretty much lost interest in their product line. 

Maybe I'm a dinosaur...



BUT, the Titan A, in spite of any of the 'issues' found its way into my pocket as a true EDC. One on my key ring - one next to it in my pocket (carrying two is the flashoholic in me, I suppose), and another on my night stand. No, the tint isn't perfect and 1 of my 3 is harder to twist/activate than the other 2, but the levels, beam shape, size and run times all hit a sweet spot for me.

And that's what it's about for me. What do I CARRY every day and what do I USE. Other lights are used for early morning dog walking in the dark, but even then I sometimes find myself reaching for the Titan A because the beam shape is so useful for even that task.

As I said earlier, YMMV. As Robocop said, hopefully Surefire will continue to work out any remaining issues in this little light. For now, I continue to use and enjoy mine.


----------



## pjandyho

I keep finding myself swaying to and fro in my decision to purchase this light. Every time I read some negative comments I held back, but thanks to all the many other positive comments here because it helped in bringing some hope back to me. My only concern would be the tint on this thing. I know that SF would have no issues honoring their warranty except when it has to do with tint, but I am happy hearing that most of you have had creamy white tint. I am waiting further to see if all kinks have been ironed out before making the jump.


----------



## run4jc

pjandyho said:


> I keep finding myself swaying to and fro in my decision to purchase this light. Every time I read some negative comments I held back, but thanks to all the many other positive comments here because it helped in bringing some hope back to me. My only concern would be the tint on this thing. I know that SF would have no issues honoring their warranty except when it has to do with tint, but I am happy hearing that most of you have had creamy white tint. I am waiting further to see if all kinks have been ironed out before making the jump.



Maybe the tint is a lottery. My 3 are virtually identical - MOSTLY creamy white with the SLIGHTEST hint of green when viewed against a white wall. In real use, no notice of green...


----------



## rickyro

pjandyho said:


> I keep finding myself swaying to and fro in my decision to purchase this light. Every time I read some negative comments I held back, but thanks to all the many other positive comments here because it helped in bringing some hope back to me. My only concern would be the tint on this thing. I know that SF would have no issues honoring their warranty except when it has to do with tint, but I am happy hearing that most of you have had creamy white tint. I am waiting further to see if all kinks have been ironed out before making the jump.



I think with your income range, you really don't need to think too much on whether to buy it or not. Just pull the trigger and try it. If unhappy with the tint, then give it away or resell it or just keep it for it design. At least, there are quite a few merits about this light: 1. the first AAA Surefire, 2. that max vision reflector for broader beam (so the LED must be XM-L2), 3. best anodize and quality in the business, 4. good and elegant design compared to other AAAs. And so on.

But I can almost guarantee you that the tint will be under the bar for your taste. XP-G2 is nice with tint generally, but still you can see some green. But the 4500k XP-G2 used by McGizmo is a marvel to me. Nichia 219 is very nice, no need to say much about it. But XM-L2, I never saw one with good tint. Always ugly green, especially in low-medium level. In high level, you will not notice by its alone. But if compared side by side to other LEDs, XM-L2 is also always green. I just don't believe it can be creamy white. I have Zebralight in XM-L2 cool white and neutral white, both are ugly, ugly in tint and color rendering.

In XM-L2's spec, there are some medium CRI options. 70-CRI has CCT mid-value at around 4300k, seems to be white enough. But 80-CRI is mid at around 3200k, must be very yellowish or amber. So unless Surefire is choosing 70-CRI 4300K XM-L2, I will not believe at all that the tint is creamy white. Maybe to some others, but I doubt it very much. Many SF lovers here are commenting with subjective comments. But this is USA web forums with server and moderators located in USA, so it is very understandable when talking about pure USA brand's products.

70-CRI White 3700 K 5000 KT5 260 296 357 502 631 XMLBWT-00-0000-000BT50E3T6 280 318 385 541 679 XMLBWT-00-0000-000BT60E3U2 300 341 412 580 728 XMLBWT-00-0000-000BU20E3

80-CRI White 2600 K 4300 KT2 200 227 275 386 485 XMLBWT-00-0000-000HT20E7T3 220 250 302 425 534 XMLBWT-00-0000-000HT30E7T4 240 273 330 464 582 XMLBWT-00-0000-000HT40E7T5 260 296 357 502 631 XMLBWT-00-0000-000HT50E7


----------



## scout24

I was an early adopter. A00177. Stated right up front that lithium primaries don't fit. The included Nimh cell works great, as do my Eneloops. I've stayed out of the fray here because I had nothing to add to benefit the discussion. That has changed...  Mine's been on my keys with a Droid carabiner, tritium lantern, keys, and a P-38 can opener since I got it. The finish looks day one. Not a chip, not a ding. A few light rub marks but that's it. Still works just like it should when I need it, still looks new. That is all... :wave:


----------



## pjandyho

run4jc said:


> Maybe the tint is a lottery. My 3 are virtually identical - MOSTLY creamy white with the SLIGHTEST hint of green when viewed against a white wall. In real use, no notice of green...


It's your report that gave me the hope and confidence I was looking for. Thanks!




rickyro said:


> I think with your income range...
> 
> 
> But if compared side by side to other LEDs, XM-L2 is also always green. I just don't believe it can be creamy white...


Ehhhh... I am poor, really.

I know where you are coming from but trust me, my Surefire Fury has a very nice white tint. No green. Of course it isn't always the case with the Surefire Fury.



scout24 said:


> I was an early adopter. A00177. Stated right up front that lithium primaries don't fit. The included Nimh cell works great, as do my Eneloops. I've stayed out of the fray here because I had nothing to add to benefit the discussion. That has changed...  Mine's been on my keys with a Droid carabiner, tritium lantern, keys, and a P-38 can opener since I got it. The finish looks day one. Not a chip, not a ding. A few light rub marks but that's it. Still works just like it should when I need it, still looks new. That is all... :wave:


Thanks! I am looking forward to seeing it in my local store.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

rickyro said:


> I think with your income range, you really don't need to think too much on whether to buy it or not. Just pull the trigger and try it. If unhappy with the tint, then give it away or resell it or just keep it for it design. At least, there are quite a few merits about this light: 1. the first AAA Surefire, 2. that max vision reflector for broader beam (so the LED must be XM-L2), 3. best anodize and quality in the business, 4. good and elegant design compared to other AAAs. And so on.
> 
> But I can almost guarantee you that the tint will be under the bar for your taste. XP-G2 is nice with tint generally, but still you can see some green. But the 4500k XP-G2 used by McGizmo is a marvel to me. Nichia 219 is very nice, no need to say much about it. But XM-L2, I never saw one with good tint. Always ugly green, especially in low-medium level. In high level, you will not notice by its alone. But if compared side by side to other LEDs, XM-L2 is also always green. I just don't believe it can be creamy white. I have Zebralight in XM-L2 cool white and neutral white, both are ugly, ugly in tint and color rendering.
> 
> In XM-L2's spec, there are some medium CRI options. 70-CRI has CCT mid-value at around 4300k, seems to be white enough. But 80-CRI is mid at around 3200k, must be very yellowish or amber. So unless Surefire is choosing 70-CRI 4300K XM-L2, I will not believe at all that the tint is creamy white. Maybe to some others, but I doubt it very much. Many SF lovers here are commenting with subjective comments. But this is USA web forums with server and moderators located in USA, so it is very understandable when talking about pure USA brand's products.
> 
> 70-CRI White 3700 K 5000 KT5 260 296 357 502 631 XMLBWT-00-0000-000BT50E3T6 280 318 385 541 679 XMLBWT-00-0000-000BT60E3U2 300 341 412 580 728 XMLBWT-00-0000-000BU20E3
> 
> 80-CRI White 2600 K 4300 KT2 200 227 275 386 485 XMLBWT-00-0000-000HT20E7T3 220 250 302 425 534 XMLBWT-00-0000-000HT30E7T4 240 273 330 464 582 XMLBWT-00-0000-000HT40E7T5 260 296 357 502 631 XMLBWT-00-0000-000HT50E7



Rickyro,
Your statement "I will not believe at all the tint is creamy white", is disingenuous at best, and calling those of us who have lights that are creamy white, liars at worst. Then to imply that all who like their Titans are only saying so because we are citizens of the USA and Surefire is an American company is also insulting.

Since you brought it up, the majority of people(not ALL, I said "the majority"!) who complain about their Titans, appear to be from outside the USA( it is impossible to know 100% because some posters-like yourself, do not identify their location on their profile). Based on your comments I would guess you are not an American Citizen. How about we try to stay on topic with ACTUAL observed criteria on the light, and save the comments about someone's income level and what you THINK various CRI numbers mean. You can spout your hyperbole about what is "white enough", but my Titan is creamy white, works great and the day I got it, I ordered the Titan Plus. Not because I think Surefire is incapable of making a mistake( the Titan roll-out demonstrated that), but because I know if there is a problem, their customer service will provide a fair and equitable solution, and yes, I am an American and while I like to buy things made in America, I also buy from other companies in other countries too.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> Rickyro,
> How about we try to stay on topic with ACTUAL observed criteria on the light, and save the comments about someone's income level and what you THINK various CRI numbers mean.



Sounds good to me, so let's do that. Monitoring this thread closely.

Bill


----------



## rickyro

Bullzeyebill said:


> Sounds good to me, so let's do that. Monitoring this thread closely.
> 
> Bill



Monitoring yourself first please. Stop calling those negative reviewers as SF disliKer and ask them leave this thread.

If only positive can stay here, how can it be objective?


----------



## Crenshaw

After reading alot about this light, I am really quite interested in surefire's first real attempt at cracking into the AAA market. My local distributor has been quite sluggish at getting them though. 

rickyro, why the personal attacks? its almost like youre trolling to try and get banned. we're all civil here, lets keep it that way 

Crenshaw


----------



## rickyro

Crenshaw said:


> After reading alot about this light, I am really quite interested in surefire's first real attempt at cracking into the AAA market. My local distributor has been quite sluggish at getting them though.
> 
> rickyro, why the personal attacks? its almost like youre trolling to try and get banned. we're all civil here, lets keep it that way
> 
> Crenshaw



Well, those words of the moderator is not personal attacks? Why that Italian guys was calling himself SF dislikers in a monikering way?


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Hi Crenshaw,
As you have read, the initial rollout did not go as smooth as I'm sure Surefire had hoped. That being said, it appears that changes were made to correct the problems. My own personal experience has been positive. The tint of my light is a creamy white, mode changes are easily accomplished one handed and all battery types fit without problems. As of two days ago, I can happily say that the waterproofing is a complete success. I was so pleased that I ordered the Titan Plus, the expected ship date per my US distributor is 8-12-15. It seems most of the current problems that are reported are from people outside the U.S. and it looks like there may be some forgeries although hard to tell without more evidence. It would not be the first time SF has been copied. Good luck, and if you choose to pull the trigger I look forward to reading about it on this thread.


----------



## rickyro

Crenshaw said:


> After reading alot about this light, I am really quite interested in surefire's first real attempt at cracking into the AAA market. My local distributor has been quite sluggish at getting them though.
> 
> rickyro, why the personal attacks? its almost like youre trolling to try and get banned. we're all civil here, lets keep it that way
> 
> Crenshaw



I think I am trying to speak loudly to protect the right to comment freely here for our non-unconditional-USA-brand-lovers. 

But as a guy located at Singapore, you are seeing me in this way, that is very sad.

Well, democracy is just a game of the powers, everybody knows it. The powers here for sure are those unconditional USA brand lovers. I got it long time ago, but I just cannot stop fighting


----------



## Robocop

rickyro I have to say that no the words of advice from the moderator were not a personal attack at all. I saw nothing at all that appeared to be a personal attack and you can still feel free to enjoy this thread with the rest of us if you just let it go. It seems as if you simply just will not let it go as you have made your point now lets move forward. No need to have the last word just participate with the rest of us and try to enjoy yourself.

Gentlemen try to just be flashaholics without the drama as I see the tone changing in this thread from several posters. Bullzeyebill and myself are attempting to keep it going as nicely as we can be however there is always a limit. We can all get out points across without rudeness.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

rickyro, why the personal attacks? its almost like youre trolling to try and get banned. we're all civil here, lets keep it that way 

Crenshaw
Well, those words of the moderator is not personal attacks? Why that Italian guys was calling himself SF dislikers in a monikering way?

Rickyro,
Moderators are flashaholics too, and most have a lot of valuable experience to share as well. They are entitled to their opinions just like anyone else. You really should read the forum rules, as your racial slurs and other personal attacks are grounds to be banned from the forum. As Crenshaw pointed out to you we are civil, and most of us follow the forum guidelines and have an enjoyable time discussing our passion for all things flashlight. If you get banned, it will have nothing to do with your dislike of Surefire, it will be entirely for trolling, insulting people personally and making comments that are rude. You can see that a number of people have expressed dissatisfaction with their Titan, but it was done objectively without any slanderous comments about a persons race, income level or telling someone else that the color they see is wrong and not the true color as you think it should be. I hope you can see the difference, as many of us enjoy sharing opinions about our experience with a variety of lights, manufacturers and dealers, but we do it in a professional, non-judge mental or slanderous way.


----------



## rickyro

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> rickyro, why the personal attacks? its almost like youre trolling to try and get banned. we're all civil here, lets keep it that way
> 
> Crenshaw
> Well, those words of the moderator is not personal attacks? Why that Italian guys was calling himself SF dislikers in a monikering way?
> 
> Rickyro,
> Moderators are flashaholics too, and most have a lot of valuable experience as well. They are entitled to their options just like anyone else. You really should read the forum rules, as your racial slurs and other personal attacks are grounds to be banned from the forum. As Crenshaw pointed out to you we are civil, and most of us follow the forum guidelines and have an enjoyable time discussing our passion for all things flashlight. If you get banned, it will have nothing to do with your dislike of Surefire, it will be entirely for trolling, insulting people personally and making comments that are rude. You can see that a number of people have expressed dissatisfaction with their Titan, but it was done objectively without any slanderous comments about a persons race, income level or telling someone else that the color they see is wrong and the true color. I hope you can see the difference, as many of us enjoy sharing opinions about our experience with a variety of lights, manufacturers and dealers, but we do it in a professional, non-judge mental or slanderous way.




Well, you see no personal attack from Bull's post as I see no personal attack from my post.

You are at one side. I am at one side. Maybe that Italian and that Norwegian are also on my side. But they just don't bother to comment. Or maybe they are afraid of being banned 

Threatening to ban a ID is the most effective way to shut up the different and unfavorable opinions. Just like we Chinese are banning Dalai from entering China again You, xxx dislikers, please leave

And yes, you are the native speakers of English. The Italian, Norwegian and me Chinese in Europe are not native speakers of English. So maybe you have some advantage here in understanding better whether it is personal attack or not since we discussing in English, not in Italian, Norwegian or Chinese. But I do think calling the negative reviewers SF dis-likers and asking them leave this thread is personal attack.


----------



## Robocop

A ban is not intended to silence other opinions however is used to maintain thread integrity and calm among our group....nothing less and nothing more. Please understand I am giving all involved the benefit of the doubt and again ask all to keep this thread on topic. You have made your points now move on.

Again rickyro while your language barrier may be causing some problems I still feel as if you can understand the off topic remarks are not necessary. You have enough posts to understand the flow among this forum and seem to be a decent person so please stay on topic. Also as far as having the last word in this matter is something that also is not necessary. For that matter I feel as if I will have the last word and again ask everyone to just stop feeding the fire. No need to explain further and you all are welcome to continue your healthy opinions on this topic which is the SF AAA light....not what language some use nor income levels or even who is on any ones side.

It is just silly and starting to derail this thread.....carry on people.


----------



## scout24

At 862 posts, I'm pretty sure this thread has plenty of varying opinions, and that pretty much everything good and bad other than what the SF designer had for breakfast the day the light was released has been discussed...  Carry on, boys and girls...

Edit- Just realized the post above used "carry on" as well. Didn't want to delete content, just acknowledge redundancy...


----------



## rickyro

Robocop said:


> A ban is not intended to silence other opinions however is used to maintain thread integrity and calm among our group....nothing less and nothing more. Please understand I am giving all involved the benefit of the doubt and again ask all to keep this thread on topic. You have made your points now move on.
> 
> Again rickyro while your language barrier may be causing some problems I still feel as if you can understand the off topic remarks are not necessary. You have enough posts to understand the flow among this forum and seem to be a decent person so please stay on topic. Also as far as having the last word in this matter is something that also is not necessary. For that matter I feel as if I will have the last word and again ask everyone to just stop feeding the fire. No need to explain further and you all are welcome to continue your healthy opinions on this topic which is the SF AAA light....not what language some use nor income levels or even who is on any ones side.
> 
> It is just silly and starting to derail this thread.....carry on people.



Thank you for this post. I will obey with respect.


----------



## nbp

Crenshaw said:


> After reading alot about this light, I am really quite interested in surefire's first real attempt at cracking into the AAA market. My local distributor has been quite sluggish at getting them though.
> 
> rickyro, why the personal attacks? its almost like youre trolling to try and get banned. we're all civil here, lets keep it that way
> 
> Crenshaw



Welcome back Crenshaw, long time no see.


----------



## rookiedaddy

just bought mine from local distributor, some pictures below.







Really good anodizing





Titan-A butt

























All these batteries can go in and out smoothly, sn on mine is A05xxx





and last, tint on mine is puky green, though some may say it's waaaarmmmish. I took one of my greenish-est Fenix E05Ti to compare, it makes the Fenix looks creamy white when compare side-by-side. Not impressed. Anyway, it's still a SureFire.


----------



## Haesslich

Anyone seen the Titan Pro yet? That's the one I've been holding out for. I know it's been on preorder for ages, alas.


----------



## rickyro

rookiedaddy said:


> just bought mine from local distributor, some pictures below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really good anodizing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Titan-A butt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All these batteries can go in and out smoothly, sn on mine is A05xxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and last, tint on mine is puky green, though some may say it's waaaarmmmish. I took one of my greenish-est Fenix E05Ti to compare, it makes the Fenix looks creamy white when compare side-by-side. Not impressed. Anyway, it's still a SureFire.



Nice pictures!

'Anyway, it's a Surefire'. Nicely said. This is exactly what I felt and am feeling with my EB1. Even it is greenish, I still like it. Because the anodizing is so nice to touch And the TIR beam is different and compensating with my other lights. But why Surefire is not taking NW led as an option and giving elzetta this opportunity to attack it?

And I just learned one word from you. Puky


----------



## mrbofus

Anyone know/hear anything about the Titan-B/Titan Plus? When I asked about it back in April, some people responded and theorized a release a few months after the Titan-A, but we're now almost in August with no sign of the Titan-B/Titan Plus anywhere (that I can find, anyways).


----------



## marinemaster

I received my replaced Titan AAA body from SF. Glad to report that AAA batteries fit, including all white and black Eneloop. 
I have to say again that the BEAM on this Titan absolutely puts a smile on my face 
On low and high the beam is absolutely outstanding. 
To me Surefire has proved again what they have always done best; just an awesome beam, which to me is what is all about.


----------



## Kilovolt

mrbofus said:


> Anyone know/hear anything about the Titan-B/Titan Plus? When I asked about it back in April, some people responded and theorized a release a few months after the Titan-A, but we're now almost in August with no sign of the Titan-B/Titan Plus anywhere (that I can find, anyways).




There's a some dealers that accept pre-orders with an estimated shipping date mid/end August.


----------



## RI Chevy

Good to hear marinemaster. 
On your replacement Titan A, did you get one with the rolled top, or did they just remove the liner? Just curious.


----------



## marinemaster

Chevy I cant really tell so I have attached some pictures.


----------



## RI Chevy

Looks like you have a host with the liner removed. Good pics! Thank you sir. 
There was some photos a while back with the host showing the liner in place, and the liner removed.


----------



## newbie66

I sent mine back to the local dealer. They sent a runner to from me. Waiting for them to check it out.
What I find odd is that why the threads were so very dirty when I first got it? I mean really black.


----------



## mbw_151

I bought a Titan-A when they first came out. I was happy, it complemented my Photon Freedom EDC nicely. It has a great beam pattern for EDC. However, I tend to let light sit around a bit, so I sent mine to Surefire Customer Service to get the new body with the larger bore to accept Energizer L92s. It arrived back yesterday, a new light in a new package. Top notch customer service. It's definitely a keeper, and going to give my Fenix E99Ti competition for pocket time. If the Titan-A was built to tail stand, it would be almost perfect.


----------



## DimmerD

Titan Plus is now listed on Surefire's website, coming soon! http://www.surefire.com/illumination/flashlights/titan-b.html


----------



## RI Chevy

2016! Lol


----------



## Miracle

*when is the SureFire Titan 300 lumen 1AAA light scheduled to be released?*



does any kind souls know when the SureFire Titan 300 lumen 1AAA light scheduled to be released?


----------



## Kestrel

*Re: when is the SureFire Titan 300 lumen 1AAA light scheduled to be released?*

Thread merge.


----------



## marinemaster

Good thing about it is that 300 lumens version has 75 lumens for 2 hours, I so wish the regular version had the 75 lumens option for 2 hours I do not really need 100 plus lumens for 1 hour.


----------



## RobertM

B&H lists an expected availability of Aug. 12, 2015 for the Plus.


----------



## ForrestChump

RobertM said:


> B&H lists an expected availability of Aug. 12, 2015 for the Plus.



B&H is top notch. 

However SF release dates: :sleepy:


----------



## nbp

I'm not gonna lie, the Plus looks verrry nice.


----------



## pjandyho

nbp said:


> I'm not gonna lie, the Plus looks verrry nice.


Indeed. I want one!


----------



## nbp

Nickel plated brass is a nice idea. I have had a couple EN Plated Alu lights, and the feel is very good, and it holds up to wear very well. Add in the little heft and the smooth machining available with brass and I think that it will be a very luxurious feeling light. Outputs look good, glad it is LMH (AFAIK). The clip and quick detach features are neat. I think the price is fair for the increased feature set.


----------



## magellan

Yes. Love the smooth feel of the threads on my EN lights.


----------



## HistoryChannel

SF just posted on their FB page that the Titan Plus is shipping this week!! Phew, I'm glad I was able to hold out and not buy the Titan. It's MSRP IS ONLY $99 too! They are gonna sell a ton of these.


----------



## marinemaster

I like that Titan Plus has a medium level 75 lumens and it last 2 hours. 
That is what the regular Titan is missing.


----------



## kyhunter1

The 75 lumen mode will probably see the most useage.


----------



## hron61

Just went to the surefire site and they show the titan plus in a satin type silver finish... ME LIKES!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DimmerD

Website shows available now at authorized dealers.


----------



## 01foreman400

AVService said:


> Strange indeed?
> The T1A is one of my favorite lights still.
> 
> If this one is not variable I am not sure why they call it a Titan?



Mine as well.


----------



## Kestrel

If that initial report on the Titan-Plus is true, L-M-H is an excellent configuration. I know we won't get 'regulation' per se on 'High', but having it after that ~75 lumen Medium (which will be a *very* useful mode by itself) is perfect. Now I'm looking forward to that version quite a bit more. :huh:

Edit: Yes, looking at the video on the SF webpage, it does indeed look like L-M-H.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Somewhere I read (SureFire website?) the body is nickel plated brass, so quite a bit heavier but better for the higher output? Looking forward to first hand reports.



hron61 said:


> Just went to the surefire site and they show the titan plus in a satin type silver finish... ME LIKES!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ForrestChump

ForrestChump said:


> B&H is top notch.
> 
> However SF release dates: :sleepy:





HistoryChannel said:


> SF just posted on their FB page that the Titan Plus is shipping this week!! Phew, I'm glad I was able to hold out and not buy the Titan. It's MSRP IS ONLY $99 too! They are gonna sell a ton of these.



It's about time SF made me eat my hat. Genuinely hoping these are quality pieces and they have learned from the TITAN. It will be anarchy if these are anything short of old school SF quality. Please report back.... ( Im sure many will ).

Good luck!


----------



## pjandyho

I am almost certain I will go for the plus although I am not too sure how strong the quick release will be. Will the light pop off the release when in my pocket? Whatever, at most I will have it clipped to my pocket with the pocket clip.


----------



## RobertM

So far, SF's webpage has no mentions of the lens. I really hope the Plus gets a glass lens.
Other than that, I'm actually pretty excited for the light. 15/75/300 should be really nice spacing of output. 15 lumens should be good for most tasks with 75 filling most of the gaps and still maintaining good runtime. Plus, it looks to have a nice, firm, bezel down clip.


----------



## RI Chevy

The 300 lumens will make the light a handwarmer! For an AAA based cell, I think a high of 125 or so may have been a better option.


----------



## PocketRocket

*Poof*


----------



## tab665

the video on thier website makes it look like the plus has a nice neutral/warmish tint. in another thread i mentioned that i have no desire to purchase a AAA flashlight. this one is tempting.


----------



## pjandyho

tab665 said:


> the video on thier website makes it look like the plus has a nice neutral/warmish tint. in another thread i mentioned that i have no desire to purchase a AAA flashlight. this one is tempting.


Doesn't look like warmish to me. It looks warmer because they were trying to warm up the entire scene in the video by adjusting the color balance on camera to look warmer. There are a few scenes in the video showing the beam as white. As long as it isn't greenish then I am fine with it.


----------



## RobertM

tab665 said:


> the video on thier website makes it look like the plus has a nice neutral/warmish tint. in another thread i mentioned that i have no desire to purchase a AAA flashlight. this one is tempting.



Yes, the beam tint in the video looks quite nice! 
It might just be marketing speak, but around 0:24 SF mentions it features a "top shelf LED." Perhaps this means they are paying particular attention to the LED?


----------



## run4jc

Well, I am glad that I maintained my backorder at LA Police Gear. While this thread has grown to 900+ posts, I have quietly enjoyed my 3 Titan As. No doubt #4 and the first Titan B will bring just as much enjoyment.

No, they aren't perfect. But the anodizing can't be beat, and the beam shape is awesome.

(And I'm loving that quick detach keyring gizmo)


----------



## marinemaster

Noticed that too top shelf led guessing picked by hand or machine. Tint is awesome on the two Titan I have.


----------



## pjandyho

What? eBay has one dealer offering Titan Plus for $299.95? Does he take everyone for a fool?


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

pjandyho said:


> What? eBay has one dealer offering Titan Plus for $299.95? Does he take everyone for a fool?



Same seller has several lights "on sale" at a level I could only describe as "price gouging"..:


----------



## ForrestChump

pjandyho said:


> What? eBay has one dealer offering Titan Plus for $299.95? Does he take everyone for a fool?



The sad part is someone will buy it. This isn't a freaking HoverBoard from Back To The Future. It's an AAA light.  This is like pre-ordering a New Model Range Rover, paying 3 X as much, and expecting it to deliver as advertised. Some Range Rovers are known to not start after carwashes.....
( To bad it's the most beautiful thing I have ever seen with wheels. There reliability is slowly creeping up FYI - for you car guys ).

Let me state the obvious. The data shows us that whoever buys this light first is likely to have a bad time.

Hoping when you guys receive them Im completely wrong.


----------



## pjandyho

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> Same seller has several lights "on sale" at a level I could only describe as "price gouging"..:


If I am not wrong, I actually bought something from them before but at that time it wasn't too expensive. I think I paid MSRP for it. Can't recall which Surefire light it was.



ForrestChump said:


> The sad part is someone will buy it. This isn't a freaking HoverBoard from Back To The Future. It's an AAA light.  This is like pre-ordering a New Model Range Rover, paying 3 X as much, and expecting it to deliver as advertised. Some Range Rovers are known to not start after carwashes.....
> ( To bad it's the most beautiful thing I have ever seen with wheels. There reliability is slowly creeping up FYI - for you car guys ).
> 
> Let me state the obvious. The data shows us that whoever buys this light first is likely to have a bad time.
> 
> Hoping when you guys receive them Im completely wrong.


I am hoping that Surefire would have all the pass experiences from the Titan A to have corrected the issues. I guess I will jump on this one the moment it is available.


----------



## ForrestChump

pjandyho said:


> I am hoping that Surefire would have all the pass experiences from the Titan A to have corrected the issues. I guess I will jump on this one the moment it is available.



This would make the most sense, however the original Titan made none at all....

Wishing everyone the best. Please report back.


----------



## newbie66

Very risky to buy it immediately after release. Unless someone is willing to take the chance and then give an impression here. I am certain that most members here will really appreciate the sacrifice.


----------



## pjandyho

ForrestChump said:


> This would make the most sense, however the original Titan made none at all....
> 
> Wishing everyone the best. Please report back.





newbie66 said:


> Very risky to buy it immediately after release. Unless someone is willing to take the chance and then give an impression here. I am certain that most members here will really appreciate the sacrifice.


By the time my local dealer bring it in it will be months down the road. Hopefully things would have been resolved. They get their stocks direct from Surefire instead of the Asian distributor so we will see.


----------



## aperna

Just received 6 of them for the family. I have no complaints!


----------



## kyhunter1

Got to handle a titan aaa yesterday at a knife shop. Its a disappointment at best. Thin threads. Loose head. The head on the sample I handled would drop off easily with keychain carry. Mode switching was a pain. It would sometimes take several head twists. The surefire eneloop slid out loosely. This model did not have the sleeve. The only positives I seen was a good beam and nice white tint. Ive always loved surefires, but this one hurts the brand. They can do better. The titan plus will have to be right before I cough up $100 for it.


----------



## ForrestChump

pjandyho said:


> By the time my local dealer bring it in it will be months down the road. Hopefully things would have been resolved. They get their stocks direct from Surefire instead of the Asian distributor so we will see.




All things considered. If your still brave enough to be in the market for one.... this is a good position to be in. Much better chance of getting something worth keeping.


----------



## HistoryChannel

Anyone thinking of pre-ordering? I've had bad experiences with pre-ordering in the past. I've pre-ordered and paid, then it becomes available and the dealer starts shipping and forgot/lost the pre-order so I had to send them the confirmation email (luckily I had it). Also, I don't want to get locked in, if another dealer gets it weeks before the place where I pre-ordered.....

But in this case, I might make an exception because it's such an awesome light... any suggestions where to pre-order that actually ships in the order they received the pre-orders? 

Thanks!


----------



## 01foreman400

Why would someone buy the Titan once the Titan plus comes out?


----------



## pjandyho

01foreman400 said:


> Why would someone buy the Titan once the Titan plus comes out?


Cheaper. Easier two mode operation, just high and low.


----------



## ForrestChump

01foreman400 said:


> Why would someone buy the Titan once the Titan plus comes out?




Color

Price


----------



## Miracle

some shops list the SureFire Titan Plus 300 lumens light as in stock in 12 August.

Can the souls that have this light on the 12 please give us a review?

Thank you


----------



## archimedes

Miracle said:


> ....
> Can the souls that have this light on the 12 please give us a review?
> ....


----------



## RobertM

B&H now says "Ship Time: Not available." The wait continues... gotta love SF.


----------



## ForrestChump

RobertM said:


> B&H now says *"Ship Time: Not available."* The wait continues... gotta love SF.



Surprise! 



( @ SF not Robert )


----------



## Kilovolt

FlashLightShop.de now says: *Neue Titan Plus sind im Zulauf und sollen demnächst eintreffen *which freely translated means it's arriving and wil be here soon ....


----------



## RI Chevy

See. You guys thought I was crazy when I posted 2016.


----------



## run4jc

On the LA Police Gear site: 

"Surefire has informed us that this new item will be ready to ship at the end of August 2015!"  

​We'll see. I'm patient - got a heckuva price on several items when I placed this order a while back - just going to leave the order in place and see what (eventually) happens.


----------



## ForrestChump

RI Chevy said:


> See. You guys thought I was crazy when I posted 2016.



I'll take your 2016 and raise you till February....


----------



## marinemaster

Forrest why don't you go Fenix yourself, that is buy the Fenix brand. They are readily available for you, for a very cheap price. E01 should be in your budget. By the way that is AAA. The 5mm led will turn on for you every time.


----------



## Monocrom

RI Chevy said:


> See. You guys thought I was crazy when I posted 2016.




I didn't.

SureFire announced release dates don't mean 

It's like being a red-head and going on a date with a serial-killer known for hating red-heads.

_*"I promise nothing will happen to you. Let's just take a short cut to the restaurant, down this dark and secluded alley." 

:shakehead
*_


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Miracle said:


> some shops list the SureFire Titan Plus 300 lumens light as in stock in 12 August.
> 
> Can the souls that have this light on the 12 please give us a review?
> 
> Thank you



Per B& H Photo, who had the 8-12-15
expected date:
I'm sorry about this but unfortunately the manufacturer is having a delay with this. We will check again with them for an updated ETA and we will get back to you as soon as they answer. I apologize for the inconvenience...
It is my hope that after a rather inauspicious rollout of the Titan-A that they are taking the time to ensure all battery types fit, water seal is good, etc, etc. I compare Surefire to Toyota-I had one car(my Supra) that although I loved it, there were a number of design flaws. That does not invalidate the million miles plus I put on numerous other Toyotas that were flawless. Great company, one product that did not perform to the outstanding degree of all the others. I have numerous other Surefires that are as good as the day I bought them. My Titan A also works great, nice tint, were it not for this forum I would not have been aware of the problems some members have had...


----------



## Search

Yeahh.. someone help me out here.. before my hiatus Titans were selling for a few hundred dollars.. how in the world did they manage to drop this much? I've never seen a SF drop this much in MSRP ever.

Heh I used the wayback archive and the first one I picked was this: https://web.archive.org/web/20100318022021/http://www.surefire.com/

It went from 239 to 89.


Side note: I paid 220 for an NIB M4 this week and they were 350 MSRP .. paid just shy of 200 for a mint E1e but they were 79 MSRP. (I found that interesting)


----------



## ForrestChump

Search said:


> Yeahh.. someone help me out here.. before my hiatus Titans were selling for a few hundred dollars.. how in the world did they manage to drop this much? I've never seen a SF drop this much in MSRP ever.
> 
> Heh I used the wayback archive and the first one I picked was this: https://web.archive.org/web/20100318022021/http://www.surefire.com/
> 
> It went from 239 to 89.
> 
> 
> Side note: I paid 220 for an NIB M4 this week and they were 350 MSRP .. paid just shy of 200 for a mint E1e but they were 79 MSRP. (I found that interesting)



I believe you are confusing 2 very different lights. The very 1st TITAN was a huge leap forward as it was the first mainstream light with an infinitely variable light switch by rotating the bezel. This is also what I consider "classic" SF. It was primetime and solid as a rock from what I have read. Some people are still rocking them on their keychains today.

The current TITAN ( quality issues aside ) is a leap forward for brightness in the AAA format. Both being the main selling points. Getting that many lumens out of a common and small battery format.


----------



## Search

ForrestChump said:


> I believe you are confusing 2 very different lights. The very 1st TITAN was a huge leap forward as it was the first mainstream light with an infinitely variable light switch by rotating the bezel. This is also what I consider "classic" SF. It was primetime and solid as a rock from what I have read. Some people are still rocking them on their keychains today.
> 
> The current TITAN ( quality issues aside ) is a leap forward for brightness in the AAA format. Both being the main selling points. Getting that many lumens out of a common and small battery format.



I saw the Titan on the product page and saw it said 5 - 300 lumen or whatever and assumed it was the same variable brightness light. 

Personally I would have chosen a different naming scheme for this. Granted it looks similar to the T1A but the UI is drastically different.


----------



## ForrestChump

Search said:


> I saw the Titan on the product page and saw it said 5 - 300 lumen or whatever and assumed it was the same variable brightness light.
> 
> Personally I would have chosen a different naming scheme for this. Granted it looks similar to the T1A but the UI is drastically different.



Completely different in every way. Although a good marketing move to get some lights out the door to the people that have already owned / have seen advertisements / from the original. 

Joe Blow will very likely: "A new Titan!? I had one and lost it, and this ones only 60 bucks!"


----------



## Search

ForrestChump said:


> Completely different in every way. Although a good marketing move to get some lights out the door to the people that have already owned / have seen advertisements / from the original.
> 
> Joe Blow will very likely: "A new Titan!? I had one and lost it, and this ones only 60 bucks!"



Umm if I had a few more glasses of Jack and actually wanted one then I can see myself becoming Joe Blow. Just blown away. I haven't really been very impressed with any of the new stuff. Just going to keep collecting the old I reckon.


----------



## ForrestChump

Search said:


> Umm if I had a few more glasses of Jack and actually wanted one then I can see myself becoming Joe Blow. Just blown away. I haven't really been very impressed with any of the new stuff. *Just going to keep collecting the old I reckon.*



Very wise choice.


----------



## Search

ForrestChump said:


> Very wise choice.



Knurling or nothing lol


----------



## pjandyho

So Forrest, are you going for the Plus? I think I might consider jumping on the Plus. What is your opinion on it?


----------



## bartko09

pjandyho said:


> So Forrest, are you going for the Plus? I think I might consider jumping on the Plus. What is your opinion on it?



I can't speak for you guys but I had a great experience with the Titan A I went on SF's site the day it was released to the public, placed an order and it was at my door right around a week later... @ MSRP none the less [emoji6]. I've been in ASAP mode in regards to buying the Plus since it was announced lol

BTW so I do t have to go through 50 pages of thread, does anyone know if anyone else was brave enough to try a 10440 or anything else stronger than the SF battery? Or know what LED & LE are in it so I can research voltage limitations? Thanks!!!


----------



## ForrestChump

Search said:


> Knurling or nothing lol




Someone has to use that as a sig. It's to good. ( except leon, his is perfect).




pjandyho said:


> So Forrest, are you going for the Plus? I think I might consider jumping on the Plus. What is your opinion on it?




My gosh, this is a very loaded question…for me personally? Yes. As soon as PK is back on the payroll. I do hope you guys get a better ride this time then you did on the first TITAN. Really. You guys have earned it. I don't believe in brand loyalty, but I do respect it.




bartko09 said:


> Just block him so you don't see his posts and he doesn't see yours. #done




Nope. Im holding out for my future friend marinemaster. He may not like me now, and he has every right to his opinion regardless of what it is. Im always open to a debate and he may make a good argument on a different subject later. Who knows? I like lights, he likes lights. They may not be the same ones, but we are still both flashaholics and we are all one big eccentric, family no matter what. It's only natural that we all don't line up all the time. We are a unique tribe.


----------



## pjandyho

bartko09 said:


> I can't speak for you guys but I had a great experience with the Titan A I went on SF's site the day it was released to the public, placed an order and it was at my door right around a week later... @ MSRP none the less [emoji6]. I've been in ASAP mode in regards to buying the Plus since it was announced lol
> 
> BTW so I do t have to go through 50 pages of thread, does anyone know if anyone else was brave enough to *try a 10440 or anything else stronger than the SF battery?* Or know what LED & LE are in it so I can research voltage limitations? Thanks!!!


I really doubt you can. I am not sure but I got a feeling Surefire is using a boost circuit in this one. Kind of risky putting a 10440 in there.



ForrestChump said:


> My gosh, this is a very loaded question…for me personally? Yes. As soon as PK is back on the payroll. I do hope you guys get a better ride this time then you did on the first TITAN. Really. You guys have earned it. I don't believe in brand loyalty, but I do respect it.


No I don't own a Titan-A. I am certain you have read and know that I have been fickle about getting this Titan-A and have been swaying to and fro with my decisions. Was about to plunge on one when the news for the Titan Plus came about. I wasn't very keen about the Plus initially as I thought it is just going to be a two levels, low and high output only. If that is the case the difference between low and high will be like jumping off a cliff. When I read that it has 3 outputs to choose from I wanted it immediately. The medium output of 75 lumens is more than enough for what a keychain light really needed and 300 lumens is a joy.



ForrestChump said:


> Nope. Im holding out for my future friend marinemaster. He may not like me now, and he has every right to his opinion regardless of what it is. Im always open to a debate and he may make a good argument on a different subject later. Who knows? I like lights, he likes lights. They may not be the same ones, but we are still both flashaholics and we are all one big eccentric, family no matter what. It's only natural that we all don't line up all the time. We are a unique tribe.


That's the spirit! Not everyone shares the same cup and taste but we do all share the same hobby here. Differences in opinions are bound to happen but at the end of the day we are all friends in this hobby. It is definitely better to have one more friend than an enemy.


----------



## ForrestChump

I definitely wouldn't be on board with the first batch. I'd wait it out if I were in the market.

That said, the sheer numbers are mind boggling, very impressive.


----------



## pjandyho

ForrestChump said:


> I definitely wouldn't be on board with the first batch. I'd wait it out if I were in the market.
> 
> That said, the sheer numbers are mind boggling, very impressive.


Definitely a wise choice! I am in no hurry too and probably will wait it out as well just to be sure. Not sure if Surefire is going into the "lumen war" here. Surefire has never been into competing with lumens but this Titan Plus will be the first to exceed any other mass produced AAA lights in the market. If I am not wrong, other than lights from custom makers like MBI, no other manufacturers has ever come up with an AAA light running 300 lumens off a NiMH battery. Somebody correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## tab665

the poor sacrificial first batchers, we salute you!


----------



## Monocrom

No offense, but yeah; others can Beta test the first batch before I go for them. Might not even go for them. The Maratac AAA light is a fantastic one. So was its iTP clone, and now the Olight one.


----------



## ForrestChump

Monocrom said:


> *No offense,* but yeah; others can Beta test the first batch before I go for them. Might not even go for them. The Maratac AAA light is a fantastic one. So was its iTP clone, and now the Olight one.



( NOT directed at Monocrom, I've done it myself, for illustration purposes only. )

Thats the SF dilemma, we automatically feel a need to throw out a disclaimer if we even think something other than benevolence about a SF light. Look where that got us with the TITAN... A whole bunch sold based on 2 letters - SF. This is bad for our hobby.


----------



## Search

ForrestChump said:


> ( NOT directed at Monocrom, I've done it myself, for illustration purposes only. )
> 
> Thats the SF dilemma, we automatically feel a need to throw out a disclaimer if we even think something other than benevolence about a SF light. Look where that got us with the TITAN... A whole bunch sold based on 2 letters - SF. This is bad for our hobby.



Not exactly related but one of my top favorite lights was a defective batch and I've literally emailed over 20 people I know who might still have one looking..

Oh that ever so elusive first batch E2DL that came out like 5 or 6 years ago.. where art thou!!


----------



## run4jc

946 posts dedicated to this little light. I've posted a few times myself. Yup, it had a few issues. Nope, I am ANYTHING BUT a SF fanboy. But I just continue to use the little light(s) day after day, and still enjoy all 3 of them (1 at the night table, 1 on my key ring, 1 backup in my pocket.) 

For all who have purchased and have suffered 'issues' with the light, it's unfortunate. Use the warranty and send it back to SF. 

For all those who have purchased and have only enjoyed the light, I'm with you. Chime in.

For all those who haven't purchased but continuously post criticism, that's certainly your privilege to do, but it might be better to handle one (or maybe own one) to support or dispel your opinions?

As I've said before, "run4jc out."


----------



## RI Chevy

Well stated!


----------



## EV_007

Just placed an order for the "A". Can't wait to see what the 300 lumens looks like in their next version.


----------



## Gadgetman7

run4jc said:


> 946 posts dedicated to this little light. I've posted a few times myself. Yup, it had a few issues. Nope, I am ANYTHING BUT a SF fanboy. But I just continue to use the little light(s) day after day, and still enjoy all 3 of them (1 at the night table, 1 on my key ring, 1 backup in my pocket.)
> 
> For all who have purchased and have suffered 'issues' with the light, it's unfortunate. Use the warranty and send it back to SF.
> 
> For all those who have purchased and have only enjoyed the light, I'm with you. Chime in.
> 
> For all those who haven't purchased but continuously post criticism, that's certainly your privilege to do, but it might be better to handle one (or maybe own one) to support or dispel your opinions?
> 
> As I've said before, "run4jc out."



I have carried one for since they first came out. I've bought 4 and only had issues with one. Surefire sent a new within a couple of weeks along with some patches and stickers. I'm really pleased with the build quality and the tint on the three I kept and the one I gave away.


----------



## monanza

I purchased one direct from SF on release. I like it. It has a fairly good tint (enough to get me interested in SF again). I am waiting on the Titan-B release.


----------



## ForrestChump

run4jc said:


> For all those who haven't purchased but continuously post criticism, that's certainly your privilege to do, but it might be better to handle one (or maybe own one) to support or dispel your opinions?



Handled one @ shot show 8 months ago. It stopped working properly in my hands and was later removed from the stand. There was nothing particularly special about the build other than it was attached to a security cord.


But now I am realizing Im over posting in this thread on a light I don't own or care to own and that doesn't really do anybody any good.
Proceed with caution on the next one.... Im taking a TITAN break.

Forrest out.


----------



## marinemaster

An outstanding light from SF. Those that do not have it, need to try it, those that do not have one and have negative input, amateur night.


----------



## Grizzman

I'm very happy with mine, and it's lived on my truck's key chain since day one. I tend to drop things.....no that's not quite correct....I constantly drop things, including my keys. It's got one small chip of missing ano from a drop onto my textured driveway, but otherwise it looks the same as it did when I opened the package.

I've only "needed" to use it a couple times so far, but it works great.


----------



## Kilovolt

I have no complaints about my three months old Titan A, it has worked flawlessly. I wear it hanging from my neck on a cotton string under my shirt. It is powered by its OEM Ni-MH and I have only checcked that a lithium primary fits in it. It does.


----------



## Rob Babcock

I was kind of excited til I saw there are two output levels instead of the infinitely adjustable range of the old ones.


----------



## marinemaster

I had the previous Titan 123 and the variable function was good but I always ended up using either the lowest or highest level. Few times I used somewhere in between. 
The new Titan AAA with the 15 and 125 lumens is fine. These levels provide plenty of coverage for the intended purpose of this light.


----------



## Monocrom

marinemaster said:


> I had the previous Titan 123 and the variable function was good but I always ended up using either the lowest or highest level. Few times I used somewhere in between.
> The new Titan AAA with the 15 and 125 lumens is fine. These levels provide plenty of coverage for the intended purpose of this light.



SureFire discovered what Nitecore knew years ago.... with their original EZ-AA model.


----------



## Search

Monocrom said:


> SureFire discovered what Nitecore knew years ago.... with their original EZ-AA model.



I still remember the hype that little thing carried. They got that light right.


----------



## Erik1213

Heads up!

the Titan-B preorder just went live on SureFire.com


----------



## marinemaster

The press release from SF should be emailed soon I hope. [emoji363][emoji391][emoji392]


----------



## marinemaster

Is here.


----------



## RI Chevy

If you read the description it states shipping mid September. We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## marinemaster

At least the picture is here


----------



## RI Chevy

We should start a new thread for this Titan-Plus. Cut down on the confusion.


----------



## Kestrel

RI Chevy said:


> We should start a new thread for this Titan-Plus. Cut down on the confusion.


I have been thinking of exactly this, although there has been much discussion of that particular model here in this thread already.
Any new postings on it would probably just re-hash the predictions/speculation/etc.

My thought is that once we have a user report of the new version, that would justify a dedicated thread at that time. Just an idea ... :shrug:


----------



## RI Chevy

Fair enough. Thank you.


----------



## Imon

Wow, looks interesting.

I wonder if I'll be tempted enough to replace my Atom A0 with this. I have a feeling that the light will be a little too long and heavy for my taste though...
Still, its been awhile since a Surefire has grabbed my attention. I remember how much I used to love my LX2 and the TIR optics but the cool blue tint of the LEDs eventually left them gathering dust.

If I know Surefire they're not going to give a crap about tint on this light and make it impossible to mod it.


----------



## RI Chevy

What's wrong with a stock light? Not everyone wants to modify their new lights.


----------



## Grizzman

This is Surefire that we're discussing, so it's easy to state that their primary customer base doesn't care much about tint. I hold the cool tints of my LX2 and E2D LED Denfender in high regard, but maybe I was lucky....twice. My E2D LED Ultra was pretty ugly, so I tried another that was hardly better.

If ya want to talk about a truly ugly tinted AAA light, my Sunwayman springs to mind. In comparison, my Titan (which is a nice creamy white) is absolute perfection.


----------



## Search

Grizzman said:


> This is Surefire that we're discussing, so it's easy to state that their primary customer base doesn't care much about tint. I hold the cool tints of my LX2 and E2D LED Denfender in high regard, but maybe I was lucky....twice. My E2D LED Ultra was pretty ugly, so I tried another that was hardly better.
> 
> If ya want to talk about a truly ugly tinted AAA light, my Sunwayman springs to mind. In comparison, my Titan (which is a nice creamy white) is absolute perfection.



Ohhh this is me. I don't even remotely care. Granted as long as the tint isn't so far one way it actually looks like it was supposed to be another color..

Other than that I don't care.


----------



## Monocrom

Until a member posts a review of one that arrived in his hands.... it still doesn't exist.


----------



## Imon

Grizzman said:


> This is Surefire that we're discussing, so it's easy to state that their primary customer base doesn't care much about tint. I hold the cool tints of my LX2 and E2D LED Denfender in high regard, but maybe I was lucky....twice. My E2D LED Ultra was pretty ugly, so I tried another that was hardly better.
> 
> If ya want to talk about a truly ugly tinted AAA light, my Sunwayman springs to mind. In comparison, my Titan (which is a nice creamy white) is absolute perfection.



It was hit and miss for me too with Surefires.
Back when there were more flamewar threads (almost a weekly affair) about Surefires I was one of their staunchest defenders saying how they are tough, purpose-built lights that fulfill a specific need. 
I still believe this and I would absolutely trust any of my Surefires in a tough situation ... but... there are so many other choices and for EDC I'd rather just not carry around a cool blue tinted light.

I've had a E2L, E1L, E2D, E1B, LX2, U2, G2s, and many 6Ps.
I only have my LX2, E2L, and a single 6P host now. Only the E2L came with a decent white tint and many of them came with awful angry blue tints (remember those _horrible _SSC P4 drop-ins?).


----------



## teak

I still have a Fenix e01 on my keys that I have yet to use in years. Lol. Still on the same battery I put in it when I give $12 for it new. I'll probably never own one of these new titans but I guess I'm glad to see the price where it is with them. I've sold off or give away my remaining surefires. I only have hosts now. G2, 6p etc.. First time in 10 yrs! Keep me posted how the new 300 lumen titan holds up if and when it's released..


----------



## Raysbeam

My guess is runtimes will be 300LM for 2 secs then it will drop down to 15LM for 59 mins 58 secs. Not seeing medium mode because the tiny little 1.2v AAA will be discharged so fast. Or they don't release as it's impossible to get 300LM from a AAA NiMH.


----------



## marinemaster

Tint, tint. tint, yes tint. Out of many EDC lights I had this one has a great tint. This is not your typical SF P60L module cool white. Far from it. It is not cool, absolutely not. It is not Nichia 219. But it is very good, one must try it to actually "see" the tint.


----------



## Stainz

Grizzman said:


> This is Surefire that we're discussing, so it's easy to state that their primary customer base doesn't care much about tint. ...
> my Titan (which is a nice creamy white) is absolute perfection.



I guess I'll brush myself in with the Surefire 'primary customer base' as I own everything from a Titan to an Invictus and I am happy with all of them. Oddly, I loved my variable Titan from day one - the early Titan A, not so much - a stuck AAA made me realize it's picky palate. I will agree re it's soft white output, although I am admittedly not too picky re tint. In retrospect, I guess I am an atypical S-F customer - I only buy 'deals'! I am happy enough with my Titan A - and doubt I'll spring for a 'Plus' anytime soon.


----------



## jhc37013

So has the Titan battery tube size been resolved? I run lithium L92 on keychain lights and would buy the Titan if I knew for sure it would accept them. I can buy it locally so if the tubes on newer Titans was enlarged I can check serial numbers, if it has been resolved is there a certain serial number I should look for? Thanks for any help.


----------



## Monocrom

Doubt if serial numbers would help. SureFire isn't one of those companies that puts huge stock in S.N.

But yeah, knowing for sure if it'll accept a lithium cell is a big thing with me as well.


----------



## marinemaster

Jhc just buy it, SF will exchange for you if needed.
I used mine last night in the backyard as I was grilling and the wide beam is awesome !!! One has to experience it to see for itself. 
In low mode I could clearly see whats on the grill and on high I could see most of the backyard. Just love the beam on this Titan. Turning it on is butter smooth.


----------



## jhc37013

I went ahead and bought one today locally the serial #A0741 and their is more than enough room for my L92 and everything else I have tried, all batteries slide in and back out no problem. Not a bad tint either a little to neutral for my taste I prefer cool white but I bet it looks great outdoors and oh look its about dark now, gotta run time to play.


----------



## RI Chevy

Does yours have the lip removed on the body?


----------



## jhc37013

RI Chevy said:


> Does yours have the lip removed on the body?



Sorry it took a few minutes to respond but I had to flip through and find a pic to compare and I remember seeing one I found it back on page 12 in this thread it shows the inside and the lip of that members Titan the best I can describe is mine still has the lip but it looks about half the thickness of that pic, of course it could just be the camera angle or light but my lip does look thinner.


----------



## RI Chevy

Ok. Thanks


----------



## marinemaster

Let us know how you like it.


----------



## jhc37013

marinemaster said:


> Let us know how you like it.



Actually I like it more than I thought I would, way more in fact. I've been EDC'ing on my keychain an Olight i3S EOS which was really good at least I thought it was until I put it up against the Titan, the Titan is a complete wall of light good out to 30 or 40 yards and the tint which at first I thought was a little to neutral for my taste really blew me away outside looking at the trees and grass, the tint gives everything a very natural look and I like it. 

Sure the Titan is more expensive than say my i3s EOS but that is what we do isn't it and besides the Titan is similar in price to a really good AA light or a decent CR123 so I look at it that way. If the Titan is built to last like most other Surefire's than this is a real winner for Surefire and everyone from lumen lovers to preppers, really cool.

So I guess the Titan is what between $55 and 60 which seems like oh wait that is a lot I can get three really good keychain lights for that price right? A while back I guess maybe 2 years Fenix bright out the single output E05 which was like 30 lumen for many hrs on a L92 and a diffused lens with XP-G, an awesome little 1xAAA keychain light I was in love but 4 months later it just stopped working nothing could be done for it, it was not submerged in water or dropped it just quit and no fix. So I loved the Fenix E05 so much I bought another awesome until about 6 months later it quit working in the exact same fashion, so I spent $40 for those two Fenix lights and then a couple months ago I spent another $20 on the on the Olight i3S keychain light. During that same period of Fenix failure's I purchased a Nitecore Tube, well it lasted 2 months and crapped out on me and no way to fix it, to be fair we ordered two of the Nitecore Tubes one for my wife as well and hers is still shining strong.

I hope the Titan will last me awhile and I have every reason to believe it will from my own experience with Surefire products so yes I very happy I went ahead and bought it.


----------



## marinemaster

Glad you like it [emoji1]
Yes wall of light is useful, especially for a keyring light. The tint also is pleasing. Long time ago when I started this hobby I only knew of cool white tint. Later on I tried the Nichia 219B and I never used cool white tint again. 
I have bought for it the Eneloop Pro AAA the black wrapper version. It should last even longer but the regular Eneloop AAA white wrapper is also good. 
I got to say the E05 is a good light but like yours it did crap out within one year. 
The E05 somewhat floody beam is good but the Titan is better.
Threads on E05 need to be cleaned regularly. I suspect the threads on the Titan will need to be cleaned at some point as well.

Enjoy your Titan.


----------



## Kestrel

jhc37013 said:


> Sorry it took a few minutes to respond but I had to flip through and find a pic to compare and I remember seeing one I found it back on page 12 in this thread it shows the inside and the lip of that members Titan the best I can describe is mine still has the lip but it looks about half the thickness of that pic, of course it could just be the camera angle or light but my lip does look thinner.


I am happy to hear that; I was hoping that once the dust settled on that particular issue, it would finally get resolved in the best way, i.e. reengineering that feature.


----------



## marinemaster

Ok so the 300 lumens 1xAAA will come out at some point, when, does not really matter, likely this year.
Going forward, I have been asking on this forum for how long, 10 years now, when SF will make 1xAA. Based on the current Titan 1xAAA I think they should have 1xAA on the drawing board.
The beam is fantastic in the Titan and the two levels are well chosen. I just hope they make 1xAA with the SAME BEAM as the Titan. To be honest I got tired of the TIR optic in the E series. Way too narrow for my use.
I had the E2L 2xAA and it was not for me. At 6.8 inch long it was way, way too long. I never used it, I sold it. So say they decide to go with E1L 1xAA assuming they keep the format that would be 6.8 - 2 (one AA length) = 4.8 inch which would be long for 1xAA. 
I hope they make it in 4 inch or shorter along the Titan lines. 
Or even have two 1xAA models one along the E1L line and another along the Titan line, not as bulky as E series. In plain jeans the E1L has never worked as EDC for me, too bulky and bounce around too much. 
Now for the fun part maybe they should call it: Hyperion or Atlas to keep the Greek mythology line [emoji2]


----------



## RobertMM

Hey Marinemaster, I was thinking that as well. 
I'll take that 15/125 lumen AA version if the Titan-A and the 5/120 lumen E1L-AA (single AA as well)

Wonder what the runtimes on AA cells are, if they keep it 15/125. 
Maybe 15 lumens for 24hrs plus, and 125 for 3hrs, with flat regulation? 
I'm done with lumen chasing, and appreciate runtime more nowadays(not a moonlight fan though) and I suspect some here would like that as well, a very long running two mode AA.


----------



## ForrestChump

Deleted.

That was 2 weeks ago and the reason I took it was because I was tired of being insulted without merit. 

The 1 AA caught my interest. Nothing I said was inflammatory in any way or could even remotely be confused as such but I guess we are back 

to guessing about feelings. SureFire won't be producing an AA light.

A PM would have done fine.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

ForrestChump said:


> But now I am realizing Im over posting in this thread on a light I don't own or care to own and that doesn't really do anybody any good.
> Proceed with caution on the next one.... Im taking a TITAN break.
> 
> Forrest out.



Forrest you promised. :shakehead

Bill


----------



## Raysbeam

RobertMM said:


> Hey Marinemaster, I was thinking that as well.
> I'll take that 15/125 lumen AA version if the Titan-A and the 5/120 lumen E1L-AA (single AA as well)
> 
> Wonder what the runtimes on AA cells are, if they keep it 15/125.
> Maybe 15 lumens for 24hrs plus, and 125 for 3hrs, with flat regulation?
> I'm done with lumen chasing, and appreciate runtime more nowadays(not a moonlight fan though) and I suspect some here would like that as well, a very long running two mode AA.



Totally agree, 1xAA in Titan format would be an awesome light.


----------



## Raysbeam

Just talking out my behind but if Surefire did make a Titan AA then they could make a Titan AA plus which should hit 600lm with the increased capacity on a Eneloop pro.


----------



## leon2245

RobertMM said:


> Hey Marinemaster, I was thinking that as well.
> I'll take that 15/125 lumen AA version if the Titan-A and the 5/120 lumen E1L-AA (single AA as well)
> 
> Wonder what the runtimes on AA cells are, if they keep it 15/125.
> Maybe 15 lumens for 24hrs plus, and 125 for 3hrs, with flat regulation?
> I'm done with lumen chasing, and appreciate runtime more nowadays(not a moonlight fan though) and I suspect some here would like that as well, a very long running two mode AA.



+4

An AA version would appeal to me too, and now that SF has broken the battery versatility barrier in so many ways, i can't imagine why not. I think it'd do great, probably just as much excitement as these aaa Titans are generating. 

The titan plus especially, its plated brass is super attractive. I just can't, right now, justify for a dedicated (non tail standing) keychain light.


----------



## RI Chevy

Sit tight. It will be coming in 2018. Lol


----------



## nbp

Raysbeam said:


> Just talking out my behind but if Surefire did make a Titan AA then they could make a Titan AA plus which should hit 600lm with the increased capacity on a Eneloop pro.


----------



## marinemaster

Thinking about this, the Titan does come with rechargeable AAA so a rechargeable AA which likely would be Eneloop line, would be nice. Just like SF has created their brand around 123 it would be nice to have the rechargeable AA complement lights.
Going back to the E2L 2xAA when I received mine new it had AA Lithium in it. I think SF does not believe in alkaline. I don't blame them. 
Will see what happens. In the meantime this Titan is getting the royal treatment, AAA Eneloop Pro black label [emoji4]


----------



## Raysbeam

nbp said:


>



Lol why not they can hit 300lm with a AAA 750mAh what could the brilliant engineers at surefire do with 1.24v and 2500mAh.


----------



## nbp

Let's not get this thread closed too, eh?


----------



## Raysbeam




----------



## Kestrel

ForrestChump said:


> [...] A PM would have done fine.


Forrest, PM sent.


----------



## Phry

Raysbeam said:


> My guess is runtimes will be 300LM for 2 secs then it will drop down to 15LM for 59 mins 58 secs. Not seeing medium mode because the tiny little 1.2v AAA will be discharged so fast. Or they don't release as it's impossible to get 300LM from a AAA NiMH.



I think you are being a tad unrealistic there! It is not likely to get a full 2 seconds 

That said, I would be hesitant to buy this if it did not come with a "Made in the USA" Surefire AAA battery :laughing:


----------



## pjandyho

Can't wait to see the Plus hit the streets. Personally I ain't going to use 300 lumens throughout. It's more likely 15 lumens for normal close up use and 75 lumens for most of the tasks. 300 is for spotting and showing off.


----------



## Gadgetman7

I'm curious about the 300 lumens as well but they know that it will get measured. [emoji48]


----------



## RobertMM

pjandyho said:


> Can't wait to see the Plus hit the streets. Personally I ain't going to use 300 lumens throughout. It's more likely 15 lumens for normal close up use and 75 lumens for most of the tasks. 300 is for spotting and showing off.



I agree, 75 lumens for 2hrs is very good for AAA. Really curious about runtimes with Eneloop Pros and lithium primaries.


----------



## jon_slider

RobertMM said:


> 75 lumens for 2hrs is very good for AAA.



we need a test to confirm that spec, it has zero credibility based on Titan A specs vs reality.
Titan A spec says 1 hour at 125 lumens, but it wont actually do that, not even for 30 minutes. Facts with link to source:

RUNTIME UPDATE: Member run4jc was gracious enough to do some RUNTIME tests on the light using the factory supplied rechargeable cell. Following is a lightly edited summary of his findings. 
Turn on - 123 lumen
60 minutes - 3 lumen


----------



## RobertMM

Zero credibility? Nah, ANSI, remember. Only has to maintain stated output til 30seconds, at which time the measurement is done.

Run4jc also tested the 15 lumen low on the A model to be very flat and accurate to the specced 8.5 hours.
I expect the runtime graph of the 75 lumen mode to be a cross between the flat 15 lumen plot and the steadily declining 125 luken high.


----------



## tab665

jon_slider said:


> we need a test to confirm that spec, it has zero credibility based on Titan A specs vs reality.
> Titan A spec says 1 hour at 125 lumens, but it wont actually do that, not even for 30 minutes. Facts with link to source:
> 
> RUNTIME UPDATE: Member run4jc was gracious enough to do some RUNTIME tests on the light using the factory supplied rechargeable cell. Following is a lightly edited summary of his findings.
> Turn on - 123 lumen
> 60 minutes - 3 lumen


you say not even for 30 minutes, but the link you provided confirms that at 30 minutes it was running steady at 123 lumens. that's better than the majority of the flashlight put out these days since usually you just get full output for a couple minutes. if anything, by his output numbers the run time should be listed as 50 minutes instead of one hour because that's when it dropped below 10%. so shame on them for adding that 10 minutes?


----------



## jon_slider

tab665 said:


> the link you provided confirms that at 30 minutes it was running steady at 123 lumens.



My mistake, Thanks! 
123 lumens for 30 minutes is correct.. after that it drops to 30 lumens, so clearly the 1 hour spec is not accurate:
"45 minutes - somewhere between 30 and 45 it dropped out of regulation - 30 lumen"


----------



## Gadgetman7

Just got a cancellation notice of my Titan Plus preorder from Amazon....interesting.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

Gadgetman7 said:


> Just got a cancellation notice of my Titan Plus preorder from Amazon....interesting.



Uh oh.

Is this the start of yet another Surefire vaporware thread?


----------



## jon_slider

*Shipping After September*


----------



## RobertM

jon_slider said:


> *Shipping After September*



Hmm... so anytime from October through never... :sick2:


----------



## Monocrom

RobertM said:


> Hmm... so anytime from October through never... :sick2:




Pretty much.

At least SureFire is consistent when it comes to new product release dates.


----------



## WarRaven

It's a Surefire thing, you're going to wait for it.


----------



## Monocrom

Bah! SureFire's Golden Age passed already. I've got all the models I wanted. (Though honestly might get the updated lumens Titan, when it *eventually* comes out.) Might pick up a stock 9P down the road to compliment my Leef-bodied 9P. Though not a priority. The end began slowly with the E1B and its baby's butt smooth finish.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

Monocrom said:


> The end began slowly with the E1B and its baby's butt smooth finish.



You are not the only one to decry the newer design aesthetics of the Titans and other current Surefire lights:



pk said:


> As far as finishes are concern... I have very specific of what I want. I do not like bead blasted (sand blasted) aluminum products.
> 
> Reason behind is that I am an narrow minded anno-retention engineer that I can't tolerate sh*tty machined part that has to remove any machined marks by sand blast or tumble deburr to make it look reasonable.
> 
> I love precision machined marks and that I personally believe way it shows how carefully details of quality of precision parts are made. I hate all sand blasted aluminum finished parts and I instantly connected to "Cheap sh*t". Just me.



For me, a small light like one of the Titans fits better in my soft button pushing fingertips with a little knurling. On the other hand, for a pocket carried light, the knurling will wear a hole in your pocket unless the texture is subdued by some sort of polishing.

The hard ano finish on my Titan-A's feels just a little slicker than the matte finish on a recent tan EB1. The Titan Plus will have a totally different finish with its brushed nickel plated brass. Has SF ever done nickel plated brass before?


----------



## Monocrom

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> For me, a small light like one of the Titans fits better in my soft button pushing fingertips with a little knurling. On the other hand, for a pocket carried light, the knurling will wear a hole in your pocket unless the texture is subdued by some sort of polishing.



I've posted this before, in a bit of a fun and joking manner but a bit serious too.... If the traditional SureFire knurling is wearing a hole in your pants pocket; *buy better pants!*

I've honestly never had an issue with my traditional SureFires, and my pants. 

But I agree that, in general, I prefer a smoother body on a light that's going to do keychain duty. Hence my interest in this little 1AAA SureFire.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

Monocrom said:


> I've posted this before, in a bit of a fun and joking manner but a bit serious too.... If the traditional SureFire knurling is wearing a hole in your pants pocket; *buy better pants!*
> 
> I've honestly never had an issue with my traditional SureFires, and my pants.



I'll certainly concede that the hole in my pocket was nothing compared to the hole in my wallet from buying SF lights over the years. 

The knurling is coming back on some SureFire lights but it does seem to be more fabric friendly as is the case on the P2X with IntelliBeam. In fact, that light looks to me like a 'back to the future' version of the venerable 6P (which is still being sold by SF).

There were a couple of variants of the SF L1 and an early L2 that seemed to have especially sharp edges on the knurling. Beautiful classic CNC workmanship though. After carrying one of the L1's in my pocket for a while the light's knurling texture is worn to a more mellow abrasive grade.

Looks like the Titan Plus is still front and center in a video on the SureFire web page, hopefully a good sign.

Surely they wouldn't cancel a light after so much fanfare, right?

Like they did with the UA2 Optimus for example. :shakehead

Hopefully SF will take our increasingly anxious product release anticipation as the most sincere form of flattery.


----------



## Woods Walker

Titian Plus:

Features

Virtually indestructible, high-performance LED is regulated to maximize output and runtime at three useful levels: 300, 75, and 15 lumens
Proprietary faceted reflector creates broad, smooth MaxVision Beam™ that matches your field of view—and allows for better situational awareness
Head switch—simply twist counterclockwise repeatedly to activate and set output levels
Powered by an included rechargeable AAA NiMH battery; can also be powered by a single readily available AAA alkaline battery
Removable pocket clip allows countless secure-carry options
Included stainless steel split ring securely attaches to keys
Quick-detach tailcap allows for rapid detachment of light from keys for stand-alone use
Backed by SureFire’s No-Hassle Guarantee

I see it's listed at 100 bucks. I hope they're spending the time to work out any potential issues before the release. Do I get my hopes up again?

edit. Once again will wait for the CPF reviews as those tend to be the best.


----------



## HistoryChannel

I've had the Titan Plus pre ordered on SF website. Planning on just forgetting about it because a watched pot never boils right? I figure it will just show up one day and surprise me. I waited over 2 years for the PR1 Peacekeeper to be released so I'm hoping the Titan Plus will be less. Lol. 

One thing I have found that you can't please everyone. They make it with aggressive knurling and some will not like it and cry about it. Make it smooth and same thing. Make it 300 lumens and some will want longer runtime and less output. On and on. Remember that your perfect light will not please everyone. 

Personally I think it's near perfect as it is. I plan on wearing it clipped inside my front pen pocket or arm pen pocket so the smooth finish is perfect. I like the 3 output choices. Well spaced. 

Ok so I'm going to try and forget about it so it will ship. Lol.


----------



## Monocrom

HistoryChannel said:


> I've had the Titan Plus pre ordered on SF website. Planning on just forgetting about it because a watched pot never boils right? I figure it will just show up one day and surprise me. I waited over 2 years for the PR1 Peacekeeper to be released so I'm hoping the Titan Plus will be less. Lol.
> 
> One thing I have found that you can't please everyone. They make it with aggressive knurling and some will not like it and cry about it.


Well, you can call it that; if you wish. Some things though just aren't about personal preference. I've handled the baby smooth SureFires. Having a light squirt out of your hand because there was a tiny bit of sweat on it, during a time you need to retain your light such as going out at night to a reported break-in.... 

Yeah, kinda hard to call that simply a personal preference for checkering. Granted, many CPFers will never use their lights for anything Uber important. Those of us who do, different story. BTW, SureFire's Golden Age having passed isn't simply due to lack of checkering. It's mainly due to a lack of 2 specific other "things." (Knowledgeable members know what I mean. So I'll just leave it at that.)

P.S. - To avoid. Confusion, no I'm not a police officer. Just a security officer. But when it's your job to protect a client's property, often they'll call you to investigate an alarm first, before calling the police. So, you get to share in the same type of danger.


----------



## Woods Walker

HistoryChannel said:


> I've had the Titan Plus pre ordered on SF website. Planning on just forgetting about it because a watched pot never boils right? I figure it will just show up one day and surprise me. I waited over 2 years for the PR1 Peacekeeper to be released so I'm hoping the Titan Plus will be less. Lol.
> 
> One thing I have found that you can't please everyone. They make it with aggressive knurling and some will not like it and cry about it. Make it smooth and same thing. Make it 300 lumens and some will want longer runtime and less output. On and on. Remember that your perfect light will not please everyone.
> 
> Personally I think it's near perfect as it is. I plan on wearing it clipped inside my front pen pocket or arm pen pocket so the smooth finish is perfect. I like the 3 output choices. Well spaced.
> 
> Ok so I'm going to try and forget about it so it will ship. Lol.



How can a gear item you never handled be near perfect as it is? Would not that determination that take actual use? This applies to all gear be it a knife, light, tarp or whatever IMHO.


----------



## WarRaven

Idk, no offence just saying, but if a cop turned up at a call with just this for light, I'd reckon he's a soon to be statistic. 
That is all.


----------



## nbp

^^ I don't recall anyone calling this a tactical light or suggesting it would make a good primary light for a LEO. :thinking:


----------



## HistoryChannel

Woods Walker said:


> How can a gear item you never handled be near perfect as it is? Would not that determination that take actual use? This applies to all gear be it a knife, light, tarp or whatever IMHO.





Because I have the Titan-A and the only thing I've wanted was a clip and more output.... so the Titan-B has the 2 things I wanted...


----------



## Search

Monocrom said:


> Well, you can call it that; if you wish. Some things though just aren't about personal preference. I've handled the baby smooth SureFires. Having a light squirt out of your hand because there was a tiny bit of sweat on it, during a time you need to retain your light such as going out at night to a reported break-in....
> 
> Yeah, kinda hard to call that simply a personal preference for checkering. Granted, many CPFers will never use their lights for anything Uber important. Those of us who do, different story. BTW, SureFire's Golden Age having passed isn't simply due to lack of checkering. It's mainly due to a lack of 2 specific other "things." (Knowledgeable members know what I mean. So I'll just leave it at that.)
> 
> P.S. - To avoid. Confusion, no I'm not a police officer. Just a security officer. But when it's your job to protect a client's property, often they'll call you to investigate an alarm first, before calling the police. So, you get to share in the same type of danger.



I could choke them for not knurling every living thing like they used to. The knurled lights were by far my favorite.. but then I think about much I used my LX2 and E1B and EB1 and I think maybe I just love both. 

On my quest to own a mint of every light they ever made though, I stop myself from ordering the newer stuff. I don't know why but it just doesn't have the same appeal as the older stuff (mainly everything with an X after it). Then again I've been edcing a stock E2E at work for the past two weeks.



WarRaven said:


> Idk, no offence just saying, but if a cop turned up at a call with just this for light, I'd reckon he's a soon to be statistic.
> That is all.



I donno man.. you'd be surprised at how many of my former co-workers showed up to calls with half dead Streamlights, Maglites, or 20 lumen DX quality type lights. I don't know how those people worked night shifts.. then again you've gotta wonder how they did it back when we were still using lanterns that barely lit up a room


----------



## kyhunter1

Got to handle another Titan AAA this evening. It belongs to a friend. This one was flawless. No problems of any kind. He bought it direct from Surefire last week. On a junk alky aaa, it ran 30 min at max then dimmed down to the low mode. Its ran over 3 hrs since and still going. Output is lower than the lo mode at this point but useable. 2-3 lumens.


----------



## RI Chevy

Did it have the rolled sleeve top on the host or not?


----------



## kyhunter1

I dont think it had the sleeve. Will check the next time I see him.


----------



## RI Chevy

Ok Thanks


----------



## DimmerD

Got an email fro Lapolicegear that my Titan b has shipped.


----------



## Awwbugman

I'm just going to leave this here:


----------



## run4jc

DimmerD said:


> Got an email fro Lapolicegear that my Titan b has shipped.



Amex notified me of the charge from LA PoliceGear, but it's still showing backorder. I think it's on the way, and based on Awwbugman's post below, that seems logical. Mine has been on order since April



Awwbugman said:


> I'm just going to leave this here:


----------



## Monocrom

Awwbugman said:


> I'm just going to leave this here:



Thank you for the pic.

Looks like length might be an issue for me if I keychain carried it (which I planned to do).


----------



## marinemaster

Based in the picture, way long for keyring, definitely pocket carry.


----------



## jon_slider

Awwbugman said:


> I'm just going to leave this here:


Nice pic!
does the Plus tailstand off the keyring attachment?
post some impressions and beamshots


----------



## kyhunter1

Got to see it again this evening. It did not have the rolled sleeve top. 



RI Chevy said:


> Did it have the rolled sleeve top on the host or not?


----------



## RI Chevy

Thank you sIr.


----------



## Prepped

My mouth is watering waiting for a solid review of this thing!!


----------



## WarRaven

No beam shot?
Strange.


----------



## pjandyho

I am interested to know if the Titan Pro will disengage itself from the quick release keychain clip while in the pocket. Does it take a considerable amount of force to work the release free? I tend to place my keys in my pocket and I am not sure if it will dislodge itself while in there.


----------



## Sean

pjandyho said:


> I am interested to know if the Titan Pro will disengage itself from the quick release keychain clip while in the pocket. Does it take a considerable amount of force to work the release free? I tend to place my keys in my pocket and I am not sure if it will dislodge itself while in there.



I'm wondering the same thing. I have one on it's way but don't know when it will show up.


----------



## jon_slider

pjandyho said:


> I am interested to know if the Titan Pro will disengage itself from the quick release keychain clip while in the pocket.



I dont know, maybe you can report your experience. fwiw, it looks like you can keychain the light without the quick release if you prefer.

Personally, I dont consider a 50 gram brass light a keychain item at all. Im a minimalist and dont even use my keychain to carry my Olight i3s, which weighs HALF as much as the Titan Plus (both with the same battery). fwiw, the Titan Plus also weighs 50% MORE than a copper Maratac (again with the same battery)

so for comparison, the Titan Plus wont tailstand, the pocket clip is not reversible, and the Plus is larger and heavier than a Maratac or Olight or Thrunite. The Plus lacks a moonlight mode that the others have. The Plus has a brighter high, and all of the lights mentioned are Low CRI.

Jury is still out on how long the 300 lumens last in the Plus, but its probably more than 30 seconds, Im waiting for a review to fill in that detail, along with some beamshots comparing the Plus to other single aaa lights.


----------



## RI Chevy




----------



## Dioni

marinemaster said:


> Based in the picture, way long for keyring, definitely pocket carry.





jon_slider said:


> does the Plus tailstand off the keyring attachment?
> post some impressions and beamshots



+1


----------



## DimmerD

Wondering if they are using a Eneloop pro in there?


----------



## Awwbugman

No tail standing unfortunately, and it is indeed a hefty light (weight wise) for the size. That said, it feels really good in the hand. The weight adds a bit of perceived quality in a weird way. The quick detatch works decently enough, I think they found a good middle ground between being secure and impossible to remove. That said, I prefer not to use the QD as it adds too much bulk and I don't see the need for it.


----------



## archimedes

Is the quick-release part metal, or plastic ? Not really a fan of how it looks on the light ... :green:


----------



## robert.t

marinemaster said:


> Based in the picture, way long for keyring, definitely pocket carry.



It looks about AA size, which just makes me think that it could have been a great pocketable EDC if it actually were, running on an Eneloop Pro like the ZL SC5. The SC5 is too big (SC62 isn't much bigger yet has over 4x the battery capacity and double the max output), but all that extra mass is probably not necessary if you aim for 300 lumens instead of 500. The twisty design also allows for it to be much smaller than the ZLs, plus less chance of pocket activation, without the fiddle of separate tail lockout. If it does end up being about the same size as an Eagletac D25A, I'll most likely skip it. Even if it's more reliable, that's a lot of battery capacity to give up and I have a Fenix E99 Ti on the keyring for backup anyway.


----------



## Woods Walker

archimedes said:


> Is the quick-release part metal, or plastic ? Not really a fan of how it looks on the light ... :green:



The real question is if it will actually hold the light in EDC or field use.


----------



## Monocrom

archimedes said:


> Is the quick-release part metal, or plastic ? Not really a fan of how it looks on the light ... :green:




Looks plastic to me.


----------



## Shooter21

LOL I didn't read the part about it being brass since I just got mine and didn't understand why a Aluminum light is so heavy.


----------



## RI Chevy

Where's all the photos and beamshots??????


----------



## RobertMM

Eagerly waiting for detailed review...


----------



## jon_slider

robert.t said:


> Fenix E99 Ti on the keyring


The Fenix has no pocket clip, no QR, weighs half as much and is 1/3 as bright as the Plus 

Are the threads super gritty on the Titanium compared to the nickel plated brass on the Plus? I have a Titanium Thrunite and the threads are like sandpaper, not worth using...


----------



## kssmith

I'm no pro reviewer; but the clip is plastic, the threads are smooth (a little too easy imo) , and I'm not sure about how the break away clip will work in edc. I took the clip off of mine. The battery is a panasonic enaloop. Don't get me wrong, I do like the light. I just think the threads are a bit loose compared to the other Titan.


----------



## Shooter21

kssmith said:


> I'm no pro reviewer; but the clip is plastic, the threads are smooth (a little too easy imo) , and I'm not sure about how the break away clip will work in edc. I took the clip off of mine. The battery is a panasonic enaloop. Don't get me wrong, I do like the light. I just think the threads are a bit loose compared to the other Titan.
> 
> View attachment 1020
> View attachment 1021
> View attachment 1022


That's odd the clip on mine is stainless confirmed by using a magnet.


----------



## RI Chevy

I think you are talking about two different things. One of you is talking about the black end cap, and one of you is talking about the pocket clip. Although I may be wrong ?????


----------



## kssmith

Yes, I am talking of the black end cap. The black is plastic, the pocket clip is metal. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Shooter21

One flaw i found is that the LED isn't perfectly centered on mine.


----------



## night.hoodie

I have patiently been waiting for a fantastic detail to be reasonably confirmed, and I incorrectly assumed others were *most* interested in this detail as well. Battery life, tint, emitter symmetry, weight, length, and tail-standing function notwithstanding, is there a convenient way for any new owners of the Titan Plus to reasonably confirm Surefire's incredible advertised claim of achieving 300lm with AAA @~1.2-1.8v? What other common lights of any size or configuration has a *known* 300lm mode that a Surefire fanatic probably might also have stuffed away somewhere to compare subjectively side by side? Please suggest so the new owners can get to the task of shedding some light on this little detail before it is overlooked and becomes fact whether it is true or not.

I mean... really folks... 300lm on AAA?? For seconds? minutes? THIS is what I'm curious about. Its not the most important detail of any flashlight, IMO, but any fantastic claim should first be examined.

I thought I knew where I was lurking... :/


----------



## wacbzz

night.hoodie said:


> I have patiently been waiting for a fantastic detail to be reasonably confirmed, and I incorrectly assumed others were *most* interested in this detail as well. Battery life, tint, emitter symmetry, weight, length, and tail-standing function notwithstanding, is there a convenient way for any new owners or the Titan Plus to reasonably confirm Surefire's incredible advertised claim of achieving 300lm with AAA @~1.2-1.8v? What other common lights of any size or configuration has a *known* 300lm mode that a Surefire fanatic probably might also have stuffed away somewhere to compare subjectively side by side? Please suggest so the new owners can get to the task of this critical detail.
> 
> *I mean... really folks... 300lm on AAA?? For seconds? minutes? THIS is what I'm curious about. Its not the most important detail of any flashlight, IMO, but any fantastic claim should first be examined.*
> 
> I thought I knew where I was lurking... :/



+1 on the output.

Why aren't the folks that have these saying anything?


----------



## WarRaven

Beam shots anyone?


----------



## tab665

lol, you guys are an impatient lot.


----------



## kssmith

I'm no beam shot taker, but here is the three outputs in a small office with an iPhone 6+. Taken from just inside the doorway with lights off. ~15 foot distance.






As for runtime/output, idk I have no way to measure.


----------



## RI Chevy

Tint looks nice!


----------



## RobertM

Thanks for the beamshots!
Would you say it's more neutral than cool in tint?

Also, can anyone tell or confirm if the lens is glass or plastic?


----------



## RobertMM

Thanks for the info kssmith!!!


----------



## kssmith

No problem; hate to take so long to get back. I'm posting while at work in between calls. The tint seems to be neutral, defiantly not greenish like the lawman. As for the lens; I think it is glass, but I can't really tell.


----------



## WarRaven

Thank you.
The beam has no hot spot?
Looks nice.


----------



## marinemaster

Nice beamshots. Me like. Me get it when wide available. Brass light, that will be interesting. [emoji4]


----------



## Sean

Surefire Titan Plus package back 



Surefire Titan Plus package



Surefire Titan Plus



Surefire Titan Plus



Surefire Titan Plus reflector



Surefire Titan Plus LED



Surefire Titan Plus inside



Surefire Titan Plus







Titan Plus beamshot Thrunite TIS on left, Surefire Titan Plus on right in medium mode.




Thrunite TIS on the left vs Surefire Titan Plus (Medium Mode) on the right



Thrunite TIS on the left vs Surefire Titan Plus (High Mode) on the right



Titan Plus & Thrunite TIS


----------



## RobertM

Sean, thanks for the awesome photos!


----------



## kj2

Thanks for the great photos


----------



## Sean

Initial impressions:
Nicely built.
Includes one 900mAh eneloop pro AAA cell.
Easy to use one-handed, even switching between modes (probably because the head is so long).
Clip is nice and removable. 
Quick detach tail cap (which appears to be made out of nitrolon) is somewhat difficult to remove (which I like). You have to pull pretty hard at an angle to get it to separate.
Somewhat weighty for it's size.
My biggest concern so far is that the light flickers, mainly in medium mode and sometimes on high & low. But this is not consistent.

Run time test on max output with fully charged eneloop pro produced a slowly diminishing output from the moment the light was turned on. After about 30 minutes brightness was down to approximately the medium setting output (75 lumens).


----------



## nbp

Dang that looks really nice. I held off so long on the A I may just skip it and go for a B.


----------



## RobertM

Sean said:


> Initial impressions:
> ...
> My biggest concern so far is that the light flickers, mainly in medium mode and sometimes on high & low. But this is not consistent.
> ...



PWM or some sort of potential issue?


----------



## jon_slider

Sean said:


> Thrunite TIS on left, Surefire Titan Plus on right


is that a typo?
The TiS 120 lumen CW XP-G2 is brighter than the 300 Lumen TPlus?

as far as flickering.. I suggest you clean out all the grease in the threads, even wipe with alcohol, then start over with your favorite thread lube.. Ive had flickering in a new Maratac that was cured by degreasing and relubing lightly..

thanks for the fantastic photos, enjoy your Plus!

oh, and a request, can you photograph the TiS and TPlus LEDs side by side.. like this:
5800K 71 CRI XP-G2 on left, 4400K 85 CRI N219a on right





both lights use PWM.. could you do the waving test with your Plus and let us know if it has PWM (it would only be on low or medium I think)?


----------



## Sean

jon_slider said:


> is that a typo?
> The TiS 120 lumen CW XP-G2 is brighter than the 300 Lumen TPlus?
> 
> as far as flickering.. I suggest you clean out all the grease in the threads, even wipe with alcohol, then start over with your favorite thread lube.. Ive had flickering in a new Maratac that was cured by degreasing and relubing lightly..
> 
> thanks for the fantastic photos, enjoy your Plus!
> 
> oh, and a request, can you photograph the TiS and TPlus LEDs side by side.. like this:
> 5800K 71 CRI XP-G2 on left, 4400K 85 CRI N219a on right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both lights use PWM.. could you do the waving test with your Plus and let us know if it has PWM (it would only be on low or medium I think)?



Sorry, the picture with the TIS was with the Surefire in medium mode. 

I tried cleaning the threads, may try again because so far it hasn't helped.


----------



## WarRaven

Yeah, wait a second... What's going on in that beam shot photo?
Was an old alkaline used in Surefire?
Or is there a new lumen metric?


----------



## Sean

WarRaven said:


> Yeah, wait a second... What's going on in that beam shot photo?
> Was an old alkaline used in Surefire?
> Or is there a new lumen metric?



Surefire was in medium mode and has a wider beam pattern. TIS output is higher while Surefire is in medium mode. I just wanted to give an example of the beam pattern.


----------



## WarRaven

I see,.. OK we just need high output beam shot now.

Edit, beam pattern is kind of awash to me in the eclipse of the TN.
From what I see, it's smooth, but lower/medium output might be just hiding corona.


----------



## tab665

painful to see they still cant center an LED.


----------



## WarRaven

Hmm, that looks like that glass seal is out?






Am I seeing things?
Edit, I guess with emitter like that, reflector is probably off a bit too.
Warranty.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

Sean said:


> My biggest concern so far is that the light flickers, mainly in medium mode and sometimes on high & low. But this is not consistent.



Any problems with the mode changes - yet?

As expected, the electrical design looks similar to that of the Titan-A with the contact ring inside the head and maybe even an insert at the end of the battery tube.

The off-center emitter and uneven seal around the lens in your well focused pictures look sadly familiar as other posters have commented.

Anyway, SF is new at twisties, it may take a while longer to get it right.


----------



## Sean

The off center emitter doesn't bother me because the beam is smooth enough that it doesn't effect it. 

Not really any problems changing modes. 

What looks like a seal around the glass looks to me like some sort of sealant. More oozed out on one side than the other. Or it may be an o-ring. It's so small it's hard to tell.


----------



## WarRaven

That cost how much?

Do not settle with that, 
for the sake of Surefire themselves too.
They need to get that under control IMO.


----------



## Dioni

XP-E2 LED?


----------



## RobertMM

WarRaven said:


> That cost how much?
> 
> Do not settle with that,
> for the sake of Surefire themselves too.
> They need to get that under control IMO.



+1, it is a 99$ light and QC should be better. IMHO they should've stuck with a small Oring VS a sealant that may or may not degrade with age or exposure to elements or chemicals.


----------



## WarRaven

Yup, right on Robert.

I'm thinking that is an o ring from what I can see.
In other photo above, or this one, it looks to be a decent o ring, just can't see where it's not pinched here.






BTW, it's a nice looking light, but that is sub par an needs to be looked at by SF.


----------



## ForrestChump

Edited:

Come on guys, lighten up. The light baits itself, it needs no help.

A chunk of people were thinking the same thing. For reference, it was a link to Elmers glue. 

Harmless. 

Forrest Out.


----------



## nbp

Hah. Signing out and ecouraging others to carry on doesn't eliminate baiting posts. Lol. Although you're a pro at trying!


----------



## RobertMM

Well if it's an Oring, it's bound to be in front of the glass so I'm thinking if I get one with that issue I can push it in with a toothpick(sanded blunt of course), assuming the head is sealed with their trademark glue from hell.

Forrest is the naughtiest poster I've seen in a long time.


----------



## WarRaven

I'm thinking it's supposed to be visible, not pushed in, but I get your thinking.


----------



## RobertMM

A slightly wider Oring diameter would have prevented this altogether. Or at least more care in assembly. 

C'mon Surefire, these are not cheap.


----------



## nbp

ForrestChump said:


> Edited:
> 
> Come on guys, lighten up. The light baits itself, it needs no help.
> 
> A chunk of people were thinking the same thing. For reference, it was a link to Elmers glue.
> 
> Harmless.
> 
> Forrest Out.



I wasn't making fun of the glue so much as how you backpedal all the time at the end of posts. It just makes me chuckle. Haha. [emoji39]

But seriously, this light sure seems to upset you for having no vested interest.


----------



## Sean

jon_slider said:


> oh, and a request, can you photograph the TiS and TPlus LEDs side by side..


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

nbp said:


> I wasn't making fun of the glue so much as how you backpedal all the time at the end of posts. It just makes me chuckle. Haha. [emoji39]
> 
> *But seriously, this light sure seems to upset you for having no vested interest.*



Seriously, I appreciate Forrest's vested interest that members don't spent $100 on a subpar Surefire. He's just [email protected]@kin out for us.

~ Chance

The o-ring in Sean's light should be heading back to Surefire so fast it'd make the postman's head spin.


----------



## Sean

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Seriously, I appreciate Forrest's vested interest that members don't spent $100 on a subpar Surefire. He's just [email protected]@kin out for us.
> 
> ~ Chance
> 
> The o-ring in Sean's light should be heading back to Surefire so fast it'd make the postman's head spin.



LOL the post office is closed today and tomorrow!


----------



## Shooter21

I wonder how it performs with a Lion, anyone try it yet?


----------



## jon_slider

Sean said:


>



Thanks for the pics. I dont see any obvious tint difference in the reflector

If possible could you repost the beamshot with Both the TiS and the TPlus on HIGH
You have come through like no one else in this thread, much appreciated, despite the ridiculous number of Trolls in this thread. Ignore the Haters.


----------



## kyhunter1

How long can it actually hold the 300 lumen output? Another member posted a 30 min steady decline to the 75 lumen middle mode. I have a 125 lumen Titan on order. If the T plus can do the 300 for atleast 5-10 min I may get it too.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

I am starting a dedicated thread for the Titan Plus here.

Bill


----------



## Sean

jon_slider said:


> Thanks for the pics. I dont see any obvious tint difference in the reflector
> 
> If possible could you repost the beamshot with Both the TiS and the TPlus on HIGH






Thrunite TIS on the left vs Surefire Titan Plus (Medium Mode) on the right



Thrunite TIS on the left vs Surefire Titan Plus (High Mode) on the right


----------



## Sean

Bullzeyebill said:


> I am starting a dedicated thread for the Titan Plus here.
> 
> Bill



Great idea!


----------



## jon_slider

Sean said:


>


120 lumens on the left, 300 lumens on the right
Thanks!



kyhunter1 said:


> How long can it actually hold the 300 lumen output?



Im waiting for independent confirmation that the light actually makes 300 lumens. Im not sure the beam on the right look 2.5 times Brighterthan the one on the left. 

The Surefire does have a much more diffused beam, and warmer tint than the XP-G2 Thrunite.


----------



## RobertMM

It will not look 2.5 times brighter. 
You need quadruple the lumens to make a light appear twice as bright.
So, 300 lumens appears twice as bright as 75 lumens, assuming same beam characteristics.


----------



## newbie66

Just received my replacement Titan-A after having mode switching issues, flicker and then later failing to stay on. Got the replacemnt in a new package nd new battery. So far mode switching seems fine. No issues like previous unit.

Have not tested waterproofing yet. Maybe later if I can find the courage to do so


----------



## WarRaven

A key chain light is going to get dropped in snow and puddles.

Did you pay for shipping or SF cover that?

These details will add up IMO, part and parcel.
They weigh on me and my decision on it. 

If none can answer that clear or find it offensive, I will edit it.


----------



## newbie66

WarRaven said:


> A key chain light is going to get dropped in snow and puddles.
> 
> Did you pay for shipping or SF cover that?
> 
> These details will add up IMO, part and parcel.
> They weigh on me and my decision on it.
> 
> If none can answer that clear or find it offensive, I will edit it.



Just tested it in a big bowl of water for about 10 minutes. No water ingress though. Whew! That's a relief. If it fails again I will be depressed. 

I did not pay anything actually. My local dealer sent a runner to my place to take the defective unit. They helped me get a new one from SureFire since they do not have any in store. They will only bring it in upon customer order. After more than a month of waiting they got their runner to deliver it to me today. I did not pay a single cent. Had to wait a long time though.


----------



## WarRaven

Cheers for the service from your dealer.
Thank you for the informal dunk test as well, courageous.
+1
Though, that shouldn't be nail biting honestly, it should just be.

Edit good grief, I'm sorry, this is same light but wrong model, same o ring emitter thing though.
Scuse me.


----------



## newbie66

WarRaven said:


> Cheers for the service from your dealer.
> Thank you for the informal dunk test as well, courageous.
> +1
> Though, that shouldn't be nail biting honestly, it should just be.
> 
> Edit good grief, I'm sorry, this is same light but wrong model, same o ring emitter thing though.
> Scuse me.



Haha, no problem. 

Design should be somewhat similar to Titan Plus I think.


----------



## kyhunter1

Got my Titan today. As far as I can tell, I got a good one. No issues. No flickering. Well centered led. No battery fitment problems. Nice cool tint. No pinched o-ring or sealant issues. The beam seems to have a somewhat defined hotspot in the flood beam. It has a little more throw than the other two Titans I handled. Not alot but noticeable. No complaints with this Titan.


----------



## RI Chevy

Good to hear!


----------



## kyhunter1

My Titan survived a very wet day today. I spent around 8 hours in the woods and it rained on me several times. My clothes were completely soaked along with the pocket my Titan/keys were in. No problems or any sign of water ingress. Even when when it was not raining, the cloth pockets held a lot of wetness in close proximity to the light. I don't know if it can handle being totally submersed or not, but Im not gonna find out on purpose. The level of waterproofness is impressive to say the least.


----------



## RI Chevy

Good to hear.


----------



## Woods Walker

kyhunter1 said:


> My Titan survived a very wet day today. I spent around 8 hours in the woods and it rained on me several times. My clothes were completely soaked along with the pocket my Titan/keys were in. No problems or any sign of water ingress. Even when when it was not raining, the cloth pockets held a lot of wetness in close proximity to the light. I don't know if it can handle being totally submersed or not, but Im not gonna find out on purpose. The level of waterproofness is impressive to say the least.



That is good to hear. Thanks for the field use report.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

Well, an update on my two Titan-A's. Now the earlier purchased light with the battery tube insert will almost never go to low mode, just like the other one. I haven't used these lights much, kept one on the nightstand and another in a jacket pocket. I've detailed my earlier problems with the second light _ad nauseum _on this thread.

These lights continue to work fine on high, they just don't seem to want to go to low mode unless you really fiddle with them and get lucky. 

At least now they both work the same I suppose...:shakehead

Hopefully the later production units are working better.

Not bashing SF, just reporting my user experience with a sample size of only two.





​


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Phone SF. And work it out with them. 

MBill


----------



## Glock 22

I think my SF Titian is awesome. Great tint, pretty good throw, easy transition from low to high, for a one cell AAA you can't beat it for the price and quality. I also know it came with a SF rechargeable AAA battery, which is 750mAh. I was able to find a pack of Eneloop pro black labeled 900mAh batteries to run in it.


----------



## marinemaster

Glock
+1


----------



## marinemaster

The more i use the Titan the more i am impressed with it. The reflector design is groundbreaking in my view. I never seen a light with such a broad beam from AAA format like the Titan.
There are floody lights and flood lights done via frosted glass or just a plain led with nothing around it, pure flood as they call it. Anybody can do that. 
The SF reflector is engineering greatness. The beam that it creates is outstanding. SF has always had great beams on their lights, this continues the tradition of great engineering achievements.


----------



## kaichu dento

marinemaster said:


> I never seen a light with such a broad beam from AAA format like the Titan.
> There are floody lights and flood lights done via frosted glass or just a plain led with nothing around it, pure flood as they call it. Anybody can do that.
> The SF reflector is engineering greatness. The beam that it creates is outstanding. SF has always had great beams on their lights, this continues the tradition of great engineering achievements.


Okay, I'm going to re-order! Dropped out on my order for both lights when it was taking so long, but this more than anything else has me decided to go ahead an order again.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## leon2245

Lol uh oh m.m. you just moved one- better hope that groundbreaking engineering achievement delivers now!

Makes me me want one too!


----------



## newbie66

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Well, an update on my two Titan-A's. Now the earlier purchased light with the battery tube insert will almost never go to low mode, just like the other one. I haven't used these lights much, kept one on the nightstand and another in a jacket pocket. I've detailed my earlier problems with the second light _ad nauseum _on this thread.
> 
> These lights continue to work fine on high, they just don't seem to want to go to low mode unless you really fiddle with them and get lucky.
> 
> At least now they both work the same I suppose...:shakehead
> 
> Hopefully the later production units are working better.
> 
> Not bashing SF, just reporting my user experience with a sample size of only two.
> ​



You should definitely send both back to Surefire. I sent mine(through local dealer) and got a new one after roughly more than a month. The new one has a well centered led and works fine. Serial number is A087**.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

Bullzeyebill said:


> Phone SF. And work it out with them.
> 
> MBill





newbie66 said:


> You should definitely send both back to Surefire. I sent mine(through local dealer) and got a new one after roughly more than a month. The new one has a well centered led and works fine. Serial number is A087**.



Thanks for the sage advice! My lights are en route to Fountain Valley as we speak... I've still got a few dozen SureFire's to keep me company until the Titan-A's come back.


----------



## newbie66

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Thanks for the sage advice! My lights are en route to Fountain Valley as we speak... I've still got a few dozen SureFire's to keep me company until the Titan-A's come back.



That is good to hear. Hope what you receive will please you.


----------



## yoyoman

The reflector on my Titan AAA reminds me of the Ledil reflectors on my Malkoff WildCat MTG2 and Prometheus Ready-Made MCE. Not orange peel. More like facets. They all have wonderful beam profiles.


----------



## Z-Tab

Interesting email from Surefire just now. Special edition in Pink. I think a good gift for anybody that wants something a bit more feminine.


----------



## nbp

Heck I'm tempted to grab one just for the uniqueness. That's actually a pretty cool color.


----------



## Z-Tab

I hear you. I don't think I would carry this as an EDC light, but there are certainly applications where a little color is a desirable thing. Plus... Surefire doesn't do many offerings like this, so the novelty of it makes it a collector's piece in itself.


----------



## Flashlike

I ordered a Titan Plus directly from Surefire on August 24th. Is this the flashlight that is being discussed in this thread? According to the description on Surefire's website the "Titan Plus" has 3 brightness modes -- 300, 75, and 15 lumens. On the online order the SKU is listed as "TITAN-B" (not TITAN-A as listed in this thread title). 

At any rate, I called SF today to get an update on my order and they told me that it should be shipping out to me on Monday (Oct. 19th)! Looking forward to receiving it. 

This has probably already been discussed, but can this flashlight handle a 1.5V lithium primary battery (such as an Energizer L92)? On SF's website they only mention usage of an alkaline or NiMH battery.


----------



## RI Chevy

No problem with the Lithium 1.8v cells.


----------



## pjandyho

Flashlike said:


> I ordered a Titan Plus directly from Surefire on August 24th. Is this the flashlight that is being discussed in this thread? According to the description on Surefire's website the "Titan Plus" has 3 brightness modes -- 300, 75, and 15 lumens. On the online order the SKU is listed as "TITAN-B" (not TITAN-A as listed in this thread title).
> 
> At any rate, I called SF today to get an update on my order and they told me that it should be shipping out to me on Monday (Oct. 19th)! Looking forward to receiving it.
> 
> This has probably already been discussed, but can this flashlight handle a 1.5V lithium primary battery (such as an Energizer L92)? On SF's website they only mention usage of an alkaline or NiMH battery.


They are almost the same but different.

Visit http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?407689-TITAN-PLUS


----------



## wacbzz

Wrong thread. Sorry...:sigh:


----------



## nbp

Z-Tab said:


> I hear you. I don't think I would carry this as an EDC light, but there are certainly applications where a little color is a desirable thing. Plus... Surefire doesn't do many offerings like this, so the novelty of it makes it a collector's piece in itself.



I see they have the pen in that color too. If I'm honest I have plenty of flashlights already. That pen is tempting though.


----------



## RedLED

When did the pink first appear?


----------



## Z-Tab

RedLed said:


> When did the pink first appear?



I just got the marketing email from Surefire on Friday morning (10/16) for pre-orders.


----------



## RedLED

I got, it too, however I receive hundreds of press releases a day, and some times can't get to all but the big ones. 

Thanks


----------



## LAtraffic

Z-Tab said:


> Interesting email from Surefire just now. Special edition in Pink. I think a good gift for anybody that wants something a bit more feminine.


i was just seeing if anyone else had caught this. might get it for my gf to replace her fenix e05, or just keep it in the package


----------



## run4jc

Z-Tab said:


> I just got the marketing email from Surefire on Friday morning (10/16) for pre-orders.



Yeah, got it then, too. Hmmm. Tempting....


----------



## Kilovolt

Z-Tab said:


> Interesting email from Surefire just now. Special edition in Pink. I think a good gift for anybody that wants something a bit more feminine.




In the dialect of the village where I now live after retirement there is a word for that particular colour: it has to do with the puke of someboby who has drunk too much red wine ... :devil:


----------



## archimedes

nbp said:


> ....If I'm honest I have plenty of flashlights already....



Wait ... what ?!? :duck:


----------



## nbp

archimedes said:


> Wait ... what ?!? :duck:



Hahaha. I just got in the Titan Plus so even I'd have a hard time justifying another Titan.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Z-Tab said:


> Interesting email from Surefire just now. Special edition in Pink. I think a good gift for anybody that wants something a bit more feminine.



Sorry, it reminds me of this:

I'm all for fighting the bic C, just think men have been [email protected]@ked for far too long. We need our own color. No, I don't wear the ribbon.



~ Chance


----------



## RI Chevy

Bah humbug. Gotta save the boobies! LOL


----------



## nbp

Right on! 

Hey I'm not gonna lie. I'm a guy and I like that crazy pink. I like the Spydercos in that color with the shiny steel clips too. Let the taunting begin. Lol. 

The donations are a nice perk but I think the color is fun.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

nbp said:


> Right on!
> 
> Hey I'm not gonna lie. I'm a guy and I like that crazy pink. I like the Spydercos in that color with the shiny steel clips too. Let the taunting begin. Lol.
> 
> The *donations* are a nice perk but I think the color is fun.



Donations!? Oh crap! I thought that was a 2. Now I see it's a ribbon. Sorry, good job Surefire. Carry on. I'll show myself out. :whoopin:

~ Chance


----------



## nbp

Yes check out the website. The light and pen are offered for Breast Cancer month and some part of the proceeds are donated.


----------



## wacbzz

nbp said:


> Yes check out the website. The light and pen are offered for Breast Cancer month and some part of the proceeds are donated.



10% of the cost is donated. So $7 from each light. I just don't understand why they had to raise the price of the light? It's not a numbered edition, it's only "limited" in the loosest sense of the word, and they are probably making more profit to make a donation (ie, it can't really cost any more for the pink color over the black). Why not keep the cost at $59.99 and make the donation from that?

Dont misconstrue my words; I love my SF lights and support their effort and would purchase one if the color were orange. I say support all forms of cancer - not just the one that affects "boobies."


----------



## scout24

I tried so hard...  You know what? I'm sure there is some bookkeeping involved, a different shelf in the warehouse, possibly different literature or packaging, (We'll know soon.) and other things that cost TIME as well as a couple dollars associated with doing a small run to benefit any cause. Glad they are making them, glad a portion of my purchase price is going to a good cause.


----------



## nbp

So you DID buy one?


----------



## scout24

I certainly did. After liking mine as much as I do, Mrs. Scout will have this one on her keys. She appreciates simple, as evidinced by me, and it's not the typical black or shiny silver. She's a bit more careful than me, so it should stay looking nice for a while.


----------



## nbp

Awesome, let us know how she likes it. [emoji6] I ordered the pen. Lol. I like fun acessories and I think I'll get some interesting looks when I pull it out of my sport coat pocket. I get lots of comments on my Prometheus Alpha pen, so I'm figuring on the same with this. [emoji41]


----------



## wacbzz

scout24 said:


> I tried so hard...  You know what? I'm sure there is some bookkeeping involved, a different shelf in the warehouse, possibly different literature or packaging, (We'll know soon.) and other things that cost TIME as well as a couple dollars associated with doing a small run to benefit any cause. Glad they are making them, glad a portion of my purchase price is going to a good cause.



Good one! Despite my underlined statement, sometimes one cannot simply say/write something without people taking it the wrong way. Besides, my real emphasis was one my second paragraph. All forms of cancer matter, not just the one used to sell a product. 

Please be sure to post the packaging. Except in some minor wording/lumen changes, the Titan A and Titan Plus packaging is no different. We could discuss the other things you propose as causes for the cost increase, but this would accomplish nothing for the thread. 

As as I stated previously, I support their effort and would purchase another A if SF made one in orange.


----------



## scout24

But would you pay the asking price of $70.00 for an orange one if the same percentage went to cancer research without specifying a type?  Trust me, nothing misconstrued. I will happily post the packaging, etc. when it arrives. October is breast cancer awareness month, btw, and whether we like it or not, the time and effort put into marketing that fact makes it one of the most recognized causes out there. No desire to get into a wee-ing match over someone's business practices or use this thread as a place to debate the cause. Carry on... :sigh:


----------



## wacbzz

scout24 said:


> But would you pay the asking price of $70.00 for an orange one if the same percentage went to cancer research without specifying a type?  Trust me, nothing misconstrued. I will happily post the packaging, etc. when it arrives. *October is breast cancer awareness month, btw*, and whether we like it or not, the time and effort put into marketing that fact makes it one of the most recognized causes out there. No desire to get into a wee-ing match over someone's business practices or use this thread as a place to debate the cause. Carry on... :sigh:



FYI, with the exception of December, _each and every month is a different cancer awareness month. 
_
Bigger picture...:sigh:

#iwearorange


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

wacbzz said:


> 10% of the cost is donated. So $7 from each light. I just don't understand why they had to raise the price of the light? It's not a numbered edition, it's only "limited" in the loosest sense of the word, and they are probably making more profit to make a donation (ie, it can't really cost any more for the pink color over the black). *Why not keep the cost at $59.99 and make the donation from that?*
> 
> 
> Dont misconstrue my words; I love my SF lights and support their effort and would purchase one if the color were orange. I say support all forms of cancer - not just the one that affects "boobies."



Because Surefire isn't donating the money, the buyer is. Surefire EXEC's are just jumping on the bandwagon as a means to sell more product ......... unless, of course, the pink lights do cost more to produce.

Why do boobies get their own color, when lungs and poopers don't? 

~ Chance


----------



## nbp

I agree that it is crazy how much attention breast cancer gets versus all the other cancers, many of which are more lethal. We need a cancer that gets zombie green as a color so everyone offers that on lights!


----------



## wacbzz

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Why do boobies get their own color, when lungs and poopers don't?
> 
> ~ Chance



They do. That's my point.

Lung cancer=white
Colon cancer=dark blue

Google cancer awareness colors...

:twothumbs


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

wacbzz said:


> They do. That's my point.
> 
> Lung cancer=white
> Colon cancer=dark blue
> 
> Google cancer awareness colors...
> 
> :twothumbs



Oh ...... nevermind. 

~ C. G.


----------



## RI Chevy

Boobies are nicer to look at and touch! Lol


----------



## ForrestChump

I LOVE the look of that light and think it's an awesome addition. I see many companies traditionally aimed at men coming out with more feminine colors and think thats awesome. I absolutely abhor Cancer ( on a personal level ) and think women's health awareness is awesome. Like many of red blooded CPF members... Im also am a huge fan of mammaries. 
I'd be happy to rock a pink light, I got no hangups, I like lights, chicks like pink = win win. In contrast I don't trust that ribbon for 1 second. Streamlight & Spyderco ( companies Im _very_ fond of ) and any other company or product included in this nonsense looses credibility points with me. I'd encourage folks to research and directly contribute to organizations that matter and reframe from making feel good impulse buys. 

I have never bought anything that has a ribbon on it, and never will.


----------



## newbie66

Wow, pink!
I doubt I would like to carry it though. Nice but pink ain't style. Hehe.


----------



## scout24

In the interest of bringing things back on track, I walked my dog last night with my Titan A, and used it this morning to get to my tree stand. Adequate reach for dog walking, could use a bit more oomph but that beam is so nice... Slip a red chapstick cap over the business end in the morning and it was good to go for walking out and getting set up on stand. For an AAA light with guilt free lumens, it's fantastic. Numbers only dreamed about a few years ago!


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

wacbzz said:


> (ie, it can't really cost any more for the pink color over the black).





Chauncey Gardiner said:


> ......... unless, of course, the pink lights do cost more to produce.



Of course it costs more money to make pink (or any other color). It is not a color they even regularly use, so they either have to source the color, or if they do it out of house, they have to take time to coordinate a short run of the color from their anodizer. 

Even if they were selling bare aluminum lights, it would cost money to stop production to do the changeover to bare over coated. It also costs money to program and change over the laser etching machine. Any sort of change you do with a production line costs money. 

Pink isn't a "woman color," as much as blue isn't a "man color". If you like the color and/or support the cause, then buy the light. Saying you do not like the cause because you think it is unfair just because you are a man is crazy. Breast cancer not only effects the patients, it also effect everyone around them.


----------



## scout24

Back completely off topic, my Grandfather had a male co-worker who died from breast cancer after a long career in an industrial lab setting at the infancy of the computer age. It affects men as well as women, and as so correctly pointed out, everyone around them. As does all cancer. Agree to agree it's a horrible disease in all forms, is terrible to deal with, and deserves all the research dollars that can be put towards it. No matter the type. Hopefully breast cancer research will lead to expanded understanding of all types of cancer.


----------



## Monocrom

wacbzz said:


> They do. That's my point.
> 
> Lung cancer=white
> Colon cancer=dark blue
> 
> Google cancer awareness colors...
> 
> :twothumbs




I wasn't aware of those colors. 

My white handle Spyderco Endura4 sprint run has nothing to do with lung cancer.


----------



## scout24

Well, got an email from Fountain Valley saying these are 2-3 weeks out from being available. So, no pics of the packagimg for a while...


----------



## ForrestChump

..........


----------



## HistoryChannel

scout24 said:


> Well, got an email from Fountain Valley saying these are 2-3 weeks out from being available. So, no pics of the packagimg for a while...



Same here. I ordered 5 of them and got an email saying its back ordered 2-3 weeks. I figure I can keep one to collect, perhaps give one away as a gift and sell 3 when the demand goes up after its discontinued. 

So 2-3 "Surefire weeks" usually means many months. Lol... I'm mentally preparing for 2-3 months.


----------



## HistoryChannel

Just as I typed my last post I got an email from SF now saying 1-2 weeks out. Maybe good news? Here is what I got:

Private commutation removed. Please see CPF Rule 12........Bill


----------



## nbp

Might be faster than you think. I got a "backordered" email about two days after I ordered the pink pen. Then about 18 hours after that I got a shipping notification! So it seems like they are restocking those items.


----------



## HistoryChannel

> Private commutation removed. Please see CPF Rule 12........Bill



Oops.... Just read CPF Rule 12. Sorry.



nbp said:


> Might be faster than you think. I got a "backordered" email about two days after I ordered the pink pen. Then about 18 hours after that I got a shipping notification! So it seems like they are restocking those items.



I hope so. I got a 3rd email stating that the item ordered is backordered and will be shipped as soon as they are in stock. Strange.... It's like they are over communicating. Better than hearing nothing from them though.


----------



## Crenshaw

Hi everyone, I've been having a weird problem with my Titan-AAA recently.

It doesn't want to got into low mode, its consistently stuck on high whenever you turn it on.

I have isolated the problem, and it isnt the Circuitry. Using leads, I applied a regular Nimh to the contacts in the head, and the thing switches perfectly fine. I have also tried multiple types of batteries. I have ALSO cleaned and relubed the threads, which did not help.

There is something wrong with the contact between the bottom half and the top, which is making the light consistently Turn on to high.

I know someone else had this problem and they sent their's back to surefire. I have contacted surefire about this twice but have yet to get a response from them, perhaps there is a quick fix that I'm just not aware of?

thanks!

Crenshaw


----------



## M I K

Crenshaw said:


> ................There is something wrong with the contact between the bottom half and the top, which is making the light consistently Turn on to high.................................... I have contacted surefire about this twice but have yet to get a response from them, perhaps there is a quick fix that I'm just not aware of?............



The fact that it is consistently turning on and off would tell me there isn't much wrong with the CONTACT. I would suspect the lack of level change to be within the software, as that is what's programmed to control the levels.

I'm not sure how you have contacted SF, but a phone call to the Service Department will usually result in a response BEFORE they hang up.

I hope this helps and good luck with it.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

Crenshaw said:


> Hi everyone, I've been having a weird problem with my Titan-AAA recently.
> 
> It doesn't want to got into low mode, its consistently stuck on high whenever you turn it on.
> 
> I have isolated the problem, and it isnt the Circuitry. Using leads, I applied a regular Nimh to the contacts in the head, and the thing switches perfectly fine. I have also tried multiple types of batteries. I have ALSO cleaned and relubed the threads, which did not help.
> 
> There is something wrong with the contact between the bottom half and the top, which is making the light consistently Turn on to high.
> 
> I know someone else had this problem and they sent their's back to surefire. I have contacted surefire about this twice but have yet to get a response from them, perhaps there is a quick fix that I'm just not aware of?
> 
> thanks!
> 
> Crenshaw



I feel your pain. :thumbsup:

I posted this a few weeks ago:



Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Well, an update on my two Titan-A's. Now the earlier purchased light with the battery tube insert will almost never go to low mode, just like the other one. I haven't used these lights much, kept one on the nightstand and another in a jacket pocket. I've detailed my earlier problems with the second light _ad nauseum _on this thread.
> 
> These lights continue to work fine on high, they just don't seem to want to go to low mode unless you really fiddle with them and get lucky.
> 
> At least now they both work the same I suppose...:shakehead
> 
> Hopefully the later production units are working better.
> 
> Not bashing SF, just reporting my user experience with a sample size of only two.



I called SF, the customer service agent seemed puzzled as to why it took me so long to call. This seems to be a very common problem with the early Titan-A's.

Anyway, I returned the lights to SureFire and about five weeks later they sent me replacements. One has the battery tube insert discussed earlier in this thread, the other does not. Both emitters are off center, one egregiously. The seal around the lens in the front appears perfect on both lights.

They seem to work OK for now, glad I didn't give them as gifts as originally planned.

Do you have to return your SF light through Sheares? Or can you send it directly to SureFire like I did?

And remember, SF has great customer service :thumbsup:. Lately they sure seem to need it...


----------



## Crenshaw

I saw your post vox, thats why I decided to ask if anyone here knew what was happening! I have been using the "international customers" email. I shall try and call them then, thanks for that tip! hopefully this works out in the end.

I do like this light for the sheer amount of output it has off an AAA battery, but thats also the reason why I need the low mode!

Crenshaw


----------



## HistoryChannel

Got the pink Titan's in today.... LED is perfectly centered on one and the other one is slightly off center (pictured). white o-rings are centered but showing more than my Titan Plus ones.


----------



## ForrestChump

Thats purrty!


----------



## HistoryChannel

It's more like a dark pink or fuschia color. I would have preferred a soft pink or Tiffany blue to make it more feminine for gifting but hey it's collectible so I'm ok with it.. Comes with the 750 mAH SF branded battery instead of the Eneloop Pro that comes with the Titan Plus. Beam isn't perfectly round like other SF lights but not too bad. Has the typical greenish tint that SF is famous for but again, not too bad and doesn't bother me (just used to it with SF lights?)


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Is the SF AA pre charged like an Eneloop?

Bill


----------



## Kilovolt

Bullzeyebill said:


> Is the SF AA pre charged like an Eneloop?
> 
> Bill



I would say at least 70% 

It took less than half an hour to my charger to top it up at 350 mA


----------



## newbie66

Nice!


----------



## cland72

Can someone take a picture of the Titan-A or Titan Plus next to a FourSevens Mini123 (or ML/MLX) for a size comparison? I'm debating ditching my Mini123 for a Titan variant.


----------



## scout24

Cland72- Titan A next to my Olight S1 which for all intents and purposes is the same size as the Mini 123. Hope that helps!


----------



## cland72

Look at Scout24 being Johnny on the spot! Many thanks. 

After my experience in this thread, I'm seriously contemplating the Titan-A. 

Can anyone speak to how low the voltage of an Eneloop or lithium primary will get before this light cuts off? Any real world runtime tests on low? Forgive me if it's already been covered - I haven't been following this thread until just now.

*edited: disregard, the search feature proved helpful. *

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...itan-AAA-Black-15-125-Lumen-Warning-Pic-Heavy



> run4jc says the Titan stayed completely in regulation for EXACTLY (I kid you not) for 8 hours and 30 minutes - then at 8 hours 31 minutes it dropped to around 9 lumen - dropped out of regulation. I can't make this up. Rated for 8 hours 30 minutes at 15 lumen and my sample ran 8 hours 30 minutes at 13.3 OTF. I am duly impressed
> 
> 9 hours - 1 lumen
> 
> I called it at 9 hours 31 minutes - the Titan was still producing 0.4 lumen (useable as many forum members agree) and had .98V left in the battery. I decided not to push the battery. Maybe would have run an alkaline until it died, but this is fine for this supplied rechargeable.


----------



## scout24

Cland72- Both lights happened to be within arms reach, and my camera was in the same room. Glad to help.


----------



## jon_slider

scout24 said:


>


Super helful, respect
I believe the weights are 
36 grams for the Olight giving .05-8-80-500 lumens, and 
20 grams for the Titan giving 15-125 lumens, both weights with Lithium Primary batteries

The Olight is 80% heavier and and has twice as many modes. But if you already carry other lights that cover moonlight and spot, the Titan seems like a great lightweight backup with a really nice flood beam


----------



## Daniel_sk

I have bought my Surefire Titan-A on my business trip in the US (Santa Clara, CA) - unfortunately I did not test until returning back to Europe. The mode switching is very unreliable - to the point where I would say it's broken. 90% of the time the high level comes first when I twist it and it's very difficult to switch to the low level . The serial number is A10156. It's really disappointing - especially after using quality Surefire flashlights before (A2, M6, U2, Saint). It's going to be difficult to return it (bought at Fry's store), I think I will just gift it to someone. I really wanted to like this flashlight. Other than the mode switching, the finish and the beam are very good.


----------



## jon_slider

Daniel_sk said:


> The mode switching is very unreliable


Sorry to hear that. I have a theory you could help me test. I have a brand new Maratac that has some mode switching inconsistency. It seems to be related to how I turn it on and how much resistance there is from the O ring. Using 2 hands I tend to push the body towards the head. This causes switching, separate from the twisting action. 

For me the solution is to remove the O ring completely. I now have much higher reliability of mode sequencing, and I can feel when the switch activates. Im enjoying how easily I can now operate the light with one hand. I may put the O ring back later, and let it stretch out like on my other Maratac that is super smooth with the old and stretched out O ring.

I suggest you remove the O ring, and see if your mode switching becomes more reliable. Ive never handled a Titan, so forgive if my info does not apply.


----------



## prime77

I got a Titan this Christmas from my wife and have played with it a lot. I've had no problems with switching levels. The light works flawlessly. I love the floody beam and I got a nice warm tint. The beam reminds me very much of the first generation L4.


----------



## DimmerD

Crenshaw said:


> Hi everyone, I've been having a weird problem with my Titan-AAA recently.
> 
> It doesn't want to got into low mode, its consistently stuck on high whenever you turn it on.
> 
> I have isolated the problem, and it isnt the Circuitry. Using leads, I applied a regular Nimh to the contacts in the head, and the thing switches perfectly fine. I have also tried multiple types of batteries. I have ALSO cleaned and relubed the threads, which did not help.
> 
> There is something wrong with the contact between the bottom half and the top, which is making the light consistently Turn on to high.
> 
> I know someone else had this problem and they sent their's back to surefire. I have contacted surefire about this twice but have yet to get a response from them, perhaps there is a quick fix that I'm just not aware of?
> 
> thanks!
> 
> Crenshaw



It happened to mine, while changing the battery I dropped the head. As soon as you tried to screw the head back on it came on in high. I just kept screwing the head on until it bottomed out, then it started working properly again.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

Daniel_sk said:


> The mode switching is very unreliable - to the point where I would say it's broken. 90% of the time the high level comes first when I twist it and it's very difficult to switch to the low level . The serial number is A10156... I really wanted to like this flashlight. Other than the mode switching, the finish and the beam are very good.



It's a great light, just not very reliable in mode switching on some units. :thumbsdow

I was really hoping that this problem was already fixed in the low serial numbered production. Thanks for sharing your report.



prime77 said:


> I got a Titan this Christmas from my wife and have played with it a lot. I've had no problems with switching levels. The light works flawlessly. I love the floody beam and I got a nice warm tint. The beam reminds me very much of the first generation L4.



I remembered that I had an old SureFire L4 buried somewhere in one of the drawers on the nightstand. After reading your post I pulled it out and yes, the tiny Titan-A has a very similar floody beam. Also, the runtime performance and output of the SF L4 on two CR123A's is comparable to that of the Titan-A on high mode on the NiMH AAA cell.

These lights have different form factors, prices and target markets of course. I wax nostalgic for the classic SF CNC knurling as I hold the L4 in my hand for the first time in a couple of years...


----------



## recDNA

I wish they sold a single mode version. Regulated 100 lumens with a blink warning when battery getting low.


----------



## Noctiluco

I found this:


----------



## HistoryChannel

Noctiluco said:


> I found this:



I don't get your statement. You found the light... As in walking the parking lot and found it on the ground? Or opened a drawer in your kitchen and found it there? Or found it on the SF Website? 

That's the SF Titan Pink they had since the Breast Cancer Awareness month back a few months back.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Noctiluco said:


> I found this:


?.Bill


----------



## Noctiluco

HistoryChannel said:


> I don't get your statement. You found the light... As in walking the parking lot and found it on the ground? Or opened a drawer in your kitchen and found it there? Or found it on the SF Website?
> 
> That's the SF Titan Pink they had since the Breast Cancer Awareness month back a few months back.





Bullzeyebill said:


> ?.Bill



I have found mine from over there were you found yours, at Surefire web. Not easy from Spain, so I'm happy.


----------



## Swedpat

I think I would like this light! The question is how scratch resistant is it.


----------



## HistoryChannel

Noctiluco said:


> I have found mine from over there were you found yours, at Surefire web. Not easy from Spain, so I'm happy.



Oh got it. Lol. Welcome to the Titan Pink club! I like the Titan A better so far than the Titan B because of the weight. The Titan A is so much lighter and easier to carry and use for me. The pink attracts attention.


----------



## Noctiluco

HistoryChannel said:


> Oh got it. Lol. Welcome to the Titan Pink club! I like the Titan A better so far than the Titan B because of the weight. The Titan A is so much lighter and easier to carry and use for me. The pink attracts attention.



Agree, black anodized is very common (and resistant and elegant), but the pink surface is nice and scarce.


----------



## Noctiluco

Received my Titan Pink last 12-30-2015. Very nice, anodized with intense fuchsia that looks thick and very resistant; no problem regarding the centering of LED, O-ring or tube capacity to accommodate any battery. The light tint is between cold light and neutral, I think it's a nice 2B, + - 5500K, slightly greenish on low and pure white in high. high level is enaugh powerfull for Outdoor, and low for indoor indoors, it's a very good deal of levels. The light beam is impeccable, perfect, not too bubbler or too concentrated, I think it's the best I've seen.

Only one problem: The low level not entered at first. The threads came very lubricated with oil, the head of the flashlight turned very gently, but did not fit the low level except if you wait at least 10 seconds with the flashlight off. I cleaned several times the threads with tissues, but the problem is not resolved.


After three days, I returned to clean, viciously, insistently, the threads, until they were completely free of lubricating oil. Now the flashlight does not thread in a gentle way, but in a somewhat rough, but the problem of the low level has been resolved. Just twisty, low mode, another twisty, high, another twisty, low again. Now it works perfectly.  ¡hears: I have had to clean the threads with great fury! 

Some pics: 







































The purple conexion: 







Left, Titan Pink; right, XP-G2 2B:







Left, Titan pink; right, XP-G2 3D: 






Comparison of beams and tints (not power, because the batterys aren't equivalents). Left, Titan Pink; midle, LD01 SS XP-G; right, Maratac Rev3 XP-G2


----------



## warpdrive

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> I remembered that I had an old SureFire L4 buried somewhere in one of the drawers on the nightstand. After reading your post I pulled it out and yes, the tiny Titan-A has a very similar floody beam. Also, the runtime performance and output of the SF L4 on two CR123A's is comparable to that of the Titan-A on high mode on the NiMH AAA cell.
> 
> These lights have different form factors, prices and target markets of course. I wax nostalgic for the classic SF CNC knurling as I hold the L4 in my hand for the first time in a couple of years...



My first Surefire love was the L4 with the original LuxV emitter....60 lumens before it dropped out of regulation at 1:15 hours. To think that my Titan Plus can do medium for 1 hour at around the same output on an alkaline or 2 hours on NiMH with the same kind of beam is pretty amazing how far we've come

It brings me full circle to get the Titan which is effectively the L4 on a keychain.


----------



## Kestrel

Nice pics and mini-review, Noctiluco. :thumbsup:


----------



## RobertM

So, are we past most issues now? Where are we at with new lights and the mode switching and battery fit issues? 

I have a Titan-B that (SN 07xxx), so far, is great. Just curious about the Titan-A. Can any recent purchasers weigh in?

Robert


----------



## the0dore3524

RobertM said:


> So, are we past most issues now? Where are we at with new lights and the mode switching and battery fit issues?
> 
> I have a Titan-B that (SN 07xxx), so far, is great. Just curious about the Titan-A. Can any recent purchasers weigh in?
> 
> Robert



My Titan flickers frequently when I'm changing modes. It doesn't happen as much when I give it a sharp, complete turn, but it happens especially when I'm turning with one hand. I think it's because the inside is making partial contact with the battery as I turn slower with one hand.

Edit: I received it just a couple days ago, model #A15649.


----------



## the0dore3524

Also, sometimes when I turn it on to high, turn it off, then on again it'll come back on to high. I have to wait at least 3 or 4 seconds to turn it back on to low. I don't think that's how it's supposed to be, but I could be mistaken...


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

Yep, the Titan-A is a great light as long as you don't need it to change modes reliably. :shakehead

I'd still love to see an AA variant.


----------



## SVT-ROY

You will eliminate the mode change issues with a clicky


----------



## the0dore3524

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Yep, the Titan-A is a great light as long as you don't need it to change modes reliably. :shakehead
> 
> I'd still love to see an AA variant.



Me too! Surefire AA w/click


----------



## the0dore3524

Well, all I can say is that I am VERY dissapointed with my Titan A as of now. It already had some mode switching issues, but just today I dropped it from about 2 and a half feet (no joke!) onto concrete. Everything looked fine, but upon closer examination, the modes are all screwed up again...in fact it no longer has high mode! The only thing that it will turn on to is low now. I tried changing the battery, turning it more tightly, etc. Nothing has worked thus far. Any advice? Very dissapointing as my other Surefires have been excellent...


----------



## archimedes

Call SureFire customer service ?


----------



## the0dore3524

archimedes said:


> Call SureFire customer service ?



I hope this is covered under warranty, because there's no way this can count as "abuse". It's still an inherent defect if it was dropped from less than 3 ft. and started having issues, right?


----------



## archimedes

Let us know ....


----------



## newbie66

Ouch. I dropped mine between 4-5 feet several times before and it's still working fine. You probably got a bad one.


----------



## SVT-ROY

Just dropped mine on the head from 4ft and all is well.


----------



## marinemaster

Had mine for a couple of months works great no issues.


----------



## the0dore3524

Gave them a call just now, but all representatives were busy, so took the option to have them call me back later when my turn is reached in the line. Just hope they call back lol...


----------



## the0dore3524

Finally had the time to give them a call today. Called and got connected with a representative in less than two minutes. He asked me if I had tried changing the battery; I said yes, so told me to give him my shipping and whatnot. All in all, very happy with how it was handled!

Btw: Apparently turnaround time I kind of slow rn. It's supposed to take 4-5 weeksm


----------



## RobertMM

Has anybody plotted a runtime graph for the Titan-A? All I see are from the Titan plus.


----------



## tygger

the0dore3524 said:


> Well, all I can say is that I am VERY dissapointed with my Titan A as of now. It already had some mode switching issues, but just today I dropped it from about 2 and a half feet (no joke!) onto concrete. Everything looked fine, but upon closer examination, the modes are all screwed up again...in fact it no longer has high mode! The only thing that it will turn on to is low now. I tried changing the battery, turning it more tightly, etc. Nothing has worked thus far. Any advice? Very dissapointing as my other Surefires have been excellent...



I did not drop my Titan but had a similar problem. After cleaning the contacts with Deoxit and re-lubed with Nyogel it started working normally. I think the light came with too much silicone grease.


----------



## the0dore3524

I'm not sure what the problem with mine was...I sent it back in and they just took off the head and put on a new one.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

RobertMM said:


> Has anybody plotted a runtime graph for the Titan-A? All I see are from the Titan plus.



See this and scroll down.

Bill


----------



## RobertMM

Bullzeyebill said:


> See this and scroll down.
> 
> Bill



Thanks, Bill. 

What I meant was the AAA Titan-A, there are graphs of the 300 lumen Titan Plus but I don't see any for the 125 Lumen Titan-A.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Whoops. I read the title wrong. Thanks for bringing that to my attention.

Bill


----------



## RobertMM

After months of convincing myself I didn't need another battery type in my collection, I finally broke down and got one.

Good thing is, on a B&M store I can pick among the stock for one with centered LED and properly instaled lens gasket. 

There were 8 units and a few were off by a hair, others centered well. 
All gaskets properly seated.

Hmmm, maybe better QC at SF?


----------



## Bullzeyebill

RobertMM said:


> Good thing is, on a B&M store I can pick among the stock for one with centered LED and properly instaled lens gasket.



Which B&M store?

Bill


----------



## RobertMM

Bullzeyebill said:


> Which B&M store?
> 
> Bill



Hahn, in the Phil.  

Ripoff prices, but then I have little choice.

The stainless sleeve is aso absent in my sample, SN# A06095. 
One of the later batches, I presume.

On high with extended use, brightness doesn't seem to drop. 
Very happy with mine.


----------



## bigfoot

Well, I figured this day was coming eventually -- the Energizer lithium cell in my Titan got stuck and wouldn't come out. Sent SF customer service an e-mail, hopefully they can get a new tail section out to me. Looks like mine was an early production model with the metal collar in the battery compartment.


----------



## RobertMM

Necropost, but my old Titan got stolen at work a month ago and I just picked up a new one.

Serial 6266 this time(bye 6095), this one a lot greener in tint than my old one which had a nice white slightly cool tint.

I like it though, as I'm not one of the majority here bothered by greenish tint.


----------

